# Super Lemon Haze in a Phototron



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi, My name is Amber and I am new to this site.
I have a phototron. This is the second grow that I have done.
My first one was very interesting but thats another story. 
I am now 4 weeks into my grow. 
I swiched to 12/12 yesterday. 
She is looking sooo very sweet. 
I use Flora Nova Blooming nutrient and soon will be using Bloombastic. 
My temperature is usually 68-76 and humidity at 40%.
I ordered a humidifer to boost that a bit.
She is now about 15 inches and her leaves are ginormous!!!!
I topped her 5 days for the first and prob only time. 
I will post images soon.
Has anyone used Bloombastic before?


----------



## ganjaluvr (Dec 3, 2010)

*yawn*.....

k.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> *yawn*.....
> 
> k.


dude, you need to smoke and chill out. Got any positive vibe weed?


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 4, 2010)

Whats a phototron?


----------



## Viagro (Dec 4, 2010)

omg, a Phototron


----------



## weeduk420 (Dec 4, 2010)

looks like tinsel you got there in ya plant pot.


----------



## Spoc (Dec 4, 2010)

I bought a Phototron back in the mid eighties (yes I'm old) Unit was defective from the get go and had to buy a new ballast (company wouldn't replace) Once unit was up and running, it performed rather well. It's size is the only drawback. It was hard to flower in the chamber. Alot of people bash the Phototron but in all honesty, it does perform for what it is. Good Luck to you Op...


----------



## Viagro (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, I wish you luck, too. I was just a bit taken aback.


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

hey amber sorry u got such a shitty welcome its a shame.
for those to lazy to google 
*The Amazing phototron*

By G - Thursday, December 15 1994 Tags: 

CCM&H
flourescents
grow
Indoor
Lights
phototron

You've heard about it, you've seen it advertised, but is it as good as it's cracked up to be?
For years you've seen the ad in High Times. "The amazing Phototron, the growing system that will double the growth rate of any plant, double the number of budding sites and double the potency." The glossy ad shows a space age unit filled with roses the size of your head and a bunch of technical jargon that would make an astronaut queasy. But is this thing for real and is it any good for growing pot? Marc tells me he's had quite a few inquiries about the Phototron. I've been using one for some time so he asked me give you the dope on it. Figuratively speaking?at least I think that's what he meant.
When I came across the Phototron almost ten years ago, they advertised it strictly for the purposes of growing marijuana. The technical jargon was about how this unit works to achieve high yields and the plant's maximum potency. The pictures showed the unit packed with sticky buds?the hard sell. I bought one.
All of the growing information that came with the unit was about growing pot. They no longer do that. In fact, the word marijuana can't be found in any of their literature anymore. It's too bad really, there was some great stuff about the plant and how it works. So here's a bit of the background story you won't get if you order one today.
The Phototron is the brainstorm of one Jeffery Julian DeMarco and his Pyraponic Industries, located in sunny California. As a budding young scientist Jeffery was studying the cannibinoid production of plants. Co-incidentally enough he discovered that marijuana was a good plant to grow. It had something to do with the plant being simple in its structure and easy to manipulate. More likely, good grass was expensive and no one would sell it to this guy in a lab coat.
Now, to do the research, it would be necessary to grow the plant "perfectly", with no environmental inhibitors. The plant would have to receive maximum amount of light, an Oxygen/Co2 cycle and exactly the amount of food the plant requires. The plant would be completely manipulated to cause it to achieve its maximum potential. But what you ask determines the plant's maximum potential? Turns out Jeff was asking the very same question. Well, there was only one way to find out? smoke some? er, lots!
Trading his lab coat for sandals and socks, Jeff headed for the hills in Jamaica. There he had local growers bring their wares to be smoked and rated for potency, in an attempt to determine why some pot makes you dopey and some makes you high. Well wouldn't you know it, Jeff figured it out.
After analyzing the samples, he found that there are three main components that make up the psychoactive properties of marijuana; THC, cannabinoids and cannibinols. It is a certain combi-nation of these three that produce the best high. So with this infor-mation in hand, and a head full of the "weed of wisdom", it was back to the lab.
DeMarco was soon to perfect the Phototron growth chamber and developed a system of growing he calls "Pyraponimetrics". Who knows what that means. There's Pyra in there so it must have something to do with fire and there's metric?so I guess Canadians can use it. The best way to explain it would be to look at their claims and how they attempt to achieve them.
*Double the Growth Rate*

The Phototron will arrive in three boxes marked "agricultural research equipment", (kinda makes you feel like Dr. Sumach). After following easy assembly instructions, before you sits a hexagonal unit about three feet tall. The six panels slide up to allow access and are coated to prevent seeing in while the lights are not on. The inside contains three U-shaped florescent lights and the panels are mylar coated to further reflect the light back onto the plants.
Along with the Phototron comes a bag of spagnum moss and two bottles of fertilizer. The first bottle is mixed with the spagnum and placed in the base of the unit. The other is mixed into a concentrated feed formula. Seeds are germinated in the unit and subsequently thinned to the best six plants. Let the growing begin! The lights are on 18 hours a day and the nutrients are administered in a prescribed manner. The watering is a bit tricky to get a handle on, but they sell an automatic system that works great. The method of watering allows the plants to take food as they want, no more no less. This is based on something known as a "low root to shoot ratio". As anyone who has grown without soil knows, as long as the roots are finding enough food they don't have to grow very far looking for it. The plant's energy then can be directed into upward growth. Coupled with the efficient light source and ventilation for Oxygen/Co2, these six plants will fill the unit in less than 30 days.
*Double the Number of Budding Sites*

While the plants are growing upward, instructions are given for pruning to increase the number of budding sites. As the plant grows, branches will grow from the base of the main stem leaves. These are called lateral shoots. At the end of every lateral shoot a bud will grow. If that shoot is cut off, two more secondary lateral shoots will grow out, thereby doubling the number of budding sites each time you cut.
You have to be reasonably diligent with the pruning, these plants grow so fast it's easy to miss shoots as the unit becomes a mass of intertwined lateral shoots. But with a little hard work, Jeff claims that you can achieve 1,000 budding sites?per plant. Even if you're not so good with the pruning and you fall short of the magic 1,000 budding sites, eventually you will get there. Since every time you pick a bud you are in effect pruning to create more budding sites? boggles the mind. The same holds true if for some reason a plant dies, the remaining plants will take over that space and will eventually produce the same amount. The prunings are very smokable and increase in potency almost daily.
*Growing Pyraponimetrically*

The Phototron is more than just a growth chamber, it is a complete system of growing. While the plants are growing and you are pruning, pertinent data about your plants must be collected. Plant growth, the amount of nutrients added, the plant's structure and temperature and humidity are all recorded. At the end of the first 45 days, all of this information and a sample of the spagnum is sent to Jeff for analyzing. I'll give you a moment to collect your thoughts?That's right, Jeff hasn't abandoned you, he wants to help you every step of the way. He doesn't care what kind of plant you are growing, only what you doing with them. Since you are telling him how much food you've given the plants and he knows how much was in the spagnum, what ever is missing must have gone to the plants. He will then adjust the feed formula for your plants and give advice if any problems exist. Records are kept through the first budding stage only, after which you are sent a two year supply of nutrients. There's even a hot-line to call if you get stuck. 1-619-451-BUDS.
*The Yield*

Once your plants have reached the top of the unit and your new feed formula has arrived, it is time to go into the budding stage. The lights are cut back to 12 hours on 12 hours off and at the end of every secondary lateral shoot a bud will grow. As the buds mature, you pick them, leaving the plants intact. At the end of the budding cycle the lights are turned back up to revert the plants into the vegetative stage and a 45 day cycle is repeated, up to nine times a year. Your yield will be determined by the health of your plants and the number of budding sites, but the Phototron has the potential to produce 6 to 8 ozs. of bud?every 45 days. To tell you the truth, I've never weighed the buds I've grown?just smoked `em. A rough estimate would be 400 joints.
Now let's think about all of this for a moment. We have six plants that have gone from germination through the first budding cycle in three months. That's pretty fast. Outdoors or under halides, you're looking at 5 months or more. But these six plants are only three feet tall. Under other growing circumstances they would be anywhere from 8 to 14 feet, yielding between 4 and 7 ounces per plant, per year.
In the same amount of time, the Phototron can yield over fifty ounces. Or the equivalent of 8 plants, requiring upwards of 30 square feet, under perhaps two 1,000 watt halides! In 30 square feet you could fit 10 Phototrons. Then where would you be??Up to your ass in buds.
*Double the Potency*

The potency of your plants is mostly determined by where the seeds come from. The Hindu Kush seeds you get from the Seed Bank in Amsterdam, are going to be a fair bit more potent than the one's you picked out of Mama Indica's Hemp Treats. Potency can be further increased by adding accessories that provide more reflection, thereby improving the efficiency of the unit.
Jeff has yet another claim; that the Phototron will promote female growth and in the event that any plants are male, their sex can be reverted during the next cycle. I've never had to test that theory, since all of my plants have been female... honest.
*Cloning*

When you are thinning your seedlings you look for the plants with the shortest inter-nodal length. This is the length of stem between budding sites. The shorter the inter-nodal length, the more room for additional budding sites. If a clone is taken, this inter-nodal length is reduced by almost half of that of the parent plant, producing up to twice as many buds. The clone will grow twice as fast and can have a potency increase of almost double. 
The Phototron makes an excellent home for mother plants, providing a constant supply of clones for a "Sea of Green" operation. You can keep plants alive virtually forever. I have no personal experience with cloning in the unit but if the potency claim is true, then I would think that eventually you could grow buds that glow in the dark.
*Cross-Border Shopping*

The Phototron is available only in the States. You will have to send to San Diego for the unit as well as for your samples and accessories. This equipment is not illegal to import or possess, but it will come through customs and duties will be charged. My equipment has been delivered to my door, I did not have to pick it up. Nor have I ever had the police visit me every 45 days. I did read of a case in Ontario where customs tipped off the RCMP of a Phototron owner. The fellow was busted for cultivation and subsequently dismissed when it was determined that border-crossing information like this cannot be used when the equipment is legal. Jeff is doing his part by going legit and marketing to more of the main-stream. There probably are people who just want to grow roses the size of your head.
*To Buy or Not to Buy*

The prices range from $260 US to $400 US, plus shipping, duty and brokerage fees. An automatic watering system will cost you about $70 US. and the soil samples are $30 each. Considering the cost of weed on the street, the Phototron will pay for itself quite quickly. The unit is unobtrusive and can easily be placed in a closet.
Depending on how much you and your friends smoke, the Phototron can produce enough so that one might be able to stockpile to start a new batch when good seeds come along or to do some cloning. The system is efficient enough to experiment with developing your own strain. Think about it; maybe a nice stoney Sativa... crossed lightly with the sensuous Indica... with roses as big as your head.


----------



## doc111 (Dec 7, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> *yawn*.....
> 
> k.


I'm confused. Why even reply? She wasn't asking a stupid question so I'm not sure why you would treat a new member this way.


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

seems like everyone has been drinking some of this today [video=youtube;lYSq3LGKx9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYSq3LGKx9I[/video]


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

because he is a hater 



doc111 said:


> I'm confused. Why even reply? She wasn't asking a stupid question so I'm not sure why you would treat a new member this way.


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey amber ignore the haters that plant is looking good! I'm looking to grow some super lemon haze myself


----------



## hybridbuds (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks good Amber! I can vouch that the phototron can make some dank. This plant pictured is a home-made cross, Hogsbreath X Pot of Gold that me and a few locals pride ourselves on creating and growing. For a flouro grow it did well and gave us an ounce and a half with a 4.5 week Veg time in the phototron. We supplemented with two cfl's at the top for extra canopy light. It was grown in a mixture of Fox Farms Ocean forest and Fox Farms Light warrior 2:1 ratio. Fed only with tap water! So don't hate on the phototron, it has it's place in the growing community.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, thank you for all the postitve responses after that unwelcoming one..
Thank you Fabfun for the elaborate information that is very interesting. 

My super lemon haze is doing very very well.
I started my 12/12 a week ago and she is just going mad!!!!!
I will send more images of the plant and of the actual phototron unit.
I have found that I have to spend a lot of time touching and pulling back the branches in order to keep her away from the lights.
Oddly enough, I use dental floss to tie braches either down or up. I have to basically get her as compact legthwise as possible. 
This is time consuming, but I enjoy spending quality time with my plant and its fun to weave her branches. 
I read or heard somewhere that bending branches actually increased hormone and makes the plant want to grown more.

My first grow last year I had two plants in the phototron..wow..what a mess cluster fck.
I grew Snow White with Lemon Haze and had major problems with lots of stuff. 
I learned a lot though...and now things are going sooo very well.

There are so many things that the people who sell the phototron do not tell you. Plus there nutrients suck sooo bad. I had to educate myself with how to get a successful grow.

I am still trying to figure out how to manage this website, but I am happy to be able to correspond wiht you all. 
And check out my art in the inspired art thread.....
Thats a volcano balloon in the girly picture.. kinda a self portrait


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2010)

Hybidbuds,
Sweet.. so nice to see another phototron grow.. I was feeling like a FREAK.. more than usual. 
I like my phototron and so does super lemon haze.
I did end up getting quite a good yeild with my last grow.. especially Snow White..


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I read or heard somewhere that bending branches actually increased hormone and makes the plant want to grown more.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true training your plants redistributes the auxins...also I can relate to the cluster fuck lol I'm on my first grow and it has been as well but its going much better now..glad to hear yours is going smoothly


----------



## fabfun (Dec 8, 2010)

i seen your art i like it the choice of colors and i wondered if that was a self portrait
once again welcome to the site
and bby elaborate info did u mean the informative video or the phototron post 




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, thank you for all the postitve responses after that unwelcoming one..
> Thank you Fabfun for the elaborate information that is very interesting.
> 
> My super lemon haze is doing very very well.
> ...


----------



## dangledo (Dec 8, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> *yawn*.....
> 
> k.


I see you get nervous around women.


----------



## fabfun (Dec 8, 2010)

they must make him sleepy



dangledo said:


> I see you get nervous around women.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 8, 2010)

nice looking plant amber! +rep


----------



## fabfun (Dec 8, 2010)

damn barbie u grow some good shit those plants r taller then u 
how can u see the forest for all the trees 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> nice looking plant amber! +rep


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Dr.Amber Trichome said:
> 
> 
> > I read or heard somewhere that bending branches actually increased hormone and makes the plant want to grown more.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2010)

You guys are hysterical.. I love the logos you selected. I am still looking for a picture.. The barbie is just straight up Classic..now thats a mean art piece... conceptional, enviornmentally friendly..man you could selll em.. a whole collection of stoned barbies... and maybe even stoned Kens.. just think of the possibilites


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> rene112388 said:
> 
> 
> > Is your cluster fuck growing in a Phototron? if not, why was it so clustered?
> ...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 8, 2010)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You guys are hysterical.. I love the logos you selected. I am still looking for a picture.. The barbie is just straight up Classic..now thats a mean art piece... conceptional, enviornmentally friendly..man you could selll em.. a whole collection of stoned barbies... and maybe even stoned Kens.. just think of the possibilites


Thanks Doc. you rock!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 8, 2010)

fabfun said:


> damn barbie u grow some good shit those plants r taller then u
> how can u see the forest for all the trees


tried to think up something whitty to say to that but really..........to baked.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi, 
I am going to take some photos tonite of my phototron from a distance so you can see what it looks like. Its kinda futuristic looking, slick. It stands about 4 feet tall and is octogonal in shape. 
each side is plastic panel that can be removed. Florescent lights go up vertically next to each panel 
There are about 6 panels around. There is an electric cord that hangs from the top for a veg or bloom grow light. It has small computer fans on one panel, an intake and an outtake. I use a peet moss type mulch for her grow medium with an air filter under it all. I use a special tinsel looking stuff ontop of the soil. I bought it from Pyraponics as they said it was not your ordinary tinsel but a special plant friendly tinsle... go figure.. but any way it seems to do no harm and the plant doesnt mind it. 
One of the nicest things about the unit is the ability to control the temperature and the amount of light all the leaves recieve is amazing. 
Downfall. Fits one plant ok with tons of tie backs. It was also like $500 dollars!!!OUCH!!!!
But if you have limited space its great, and its easy to conceal.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2010)

Fabfun.... Hazardously Wasted... another classic.. I want that for a tattoo. 
I work with radiation and have the biohazzard lables all over my department.... PPLease tell me where to get one... I have to have one of those. Peace


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2010)

Here are some new images of SUper Lemon Haze in my phototron.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 9, 2010)

hey amber...looks great!!! love the color...my favorite!!! lol

That phototron looks cool like a time machine!!! What kind of lights are in there flur? what size and color temp?
Your plant Looks amazing !!!! You are using flora bloom only???

How big is the phototron like 3' or 4??? dimensions i guess i should have asked...ha


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 9, 2010)

very nice Doc. she is a beaut! keep up the good work. + reps

well i tried, guess i need to spread some around...........


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey amber yes looks awesome I'm loving that phototron it interest me lol but I grow too many for that..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2010)

fuck i havent seen a phototron grow sine overgrow.com was still running..... things are gonna get stretchy fast with all those t12s tryna light up a heavy sativa dom in such a small space


----------



## fabfun (Dec 9, 2010)

hey doc amber are those t-12 or t-8 bulbs 




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1315018View attachment 1315017View attachment 1315016View attachment 1315015Here are some new images of SUper Lemon Haze in my phototron.
> View attachment 1315014


----------



## j.p.s.w (Dec 10, 2010)

Dude. Your whole system is art. Very creative. Its like a space capsule for the plant! The 360 degree turn makes it look like its getting ready to be displayed at a museum. Radical man! And your photo Super Lemon Haze in a Phototron-pix-0055 is breath taking. Nice leaves my man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## wake.n.bake (Dec 10, 2010)

Seeing that phototron sure brings back memories. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great positive feedback. I appreciate it a lot. 
I would like to answer some of the questions about the phototron. 
I do believe the lights are T-12. The vertical lighting system is killer because it hits the lower leaves.
The unit also had an electic cord for an additional light which hangs down from the top inside. I use a germination light at first , then a veg light and now a blooming light. 
I have to move it up everyday she is growing so fast.
I think the entire unit is about 4 1/2 feet tall. All of the panels can be removed. They all have a reflective inside mirror like finish. And use a reflective mulch tinslle looking thing sold by Pyraponics. 
I use an air pump under the peat moss. 
Presently I am using Flora Nova Bloom only with distilled water. 
I am going to be adding Bloombastic starting next week.
The phototron comes on a cool spinning plate so I can turn and spin her around to open the window and work on her. 
There is a small computer fan built into one of the panels... intake and outake, but I also use a standing fan for extra flow. I leave two of her smaller panels up with the help of a 12 inch ruler. 
I keep a plastic tube in the pot for dip stick water checks.. right now she is thirsty as hell and I have to water her a lot. 
She is growing like mad and I have to use dental floss to pull back her branches trying to train her to grow up and away from the lights. It seems to be working well. 
Also, when I put her to sleep at night I put covers on her panels so absolutely NO light gets in as the night turns to day. 
I custom designed think black plastic sheets with velcro tabs that I can take on and off easily. 
As far as waking her up. Luckily my husband works the night shift so he takes off her covers and opens her panels about an hour after she wakes up so that the unit heats up a bit. 
I keep the temperature at around 72 with humidity around 40%. Humidity has been a bit hard for me to control. I have a humidifier ordered and on the way.
I am really happy with the results so far.
I topped her once just before I put her into 12/12.
I bought the biggest possible Phototron available. I wish they made them bigger. 
I will keep posting pictures....looking forward to sharing them with all you cool cats...


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, looks great, yea thats a real bumm the way you got welcomed, like wow.
but by the texture of your leaves and the over all looks of your plant, you have some potent
stuff growin there. cant wait to see the flowers she produses. 
P.s hope that dushebag did cause any lack of intrest for riu with you.
theres trolls here, but 90% of are all good. trust that.
Once again nice grow


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2010)

High everyone!
Super Lemon Haze is feeling fine, smelling sweet and looking healthy and happy. 
She has now been in 12/12 for 2 weeks. Her sex is very obvious. She has beautiful little white pistin thingys. Her thirst has increased substantially. 
I contiue to feed her distilled water with Flora Nova 2 teaspoons per gallon. I am holding off with Bloombastic until I see a little bit more bud growth. 

With the recent Pineapple express that has made its way to the area dumping heavy warm rain, the humidiy is high and she is lovin it!
With this weather both temp and humidity is easy to control. She is usually at about 75 degrees and 50% Humidity. I have an outside fan on her with two of her larger panels cranked open with a 12 inch ruler. She is growing so fast I have the hanging light all the way to the top of the Phototron now.

I havent had to tie her back too much more the last couple days. She seems to be adjusting quite nicely to her training. 
The only issue, not a biggy, is I have little flys around. I posted a picutre here. There hasnt been any harm to her leaves, but let me know if you can identify this bug and if I should be concerned. Thank you and have an awesome day!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 14, 2010)

uhh oh, they kinda look like thrips.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2010)

whatever those bug were, I hope they are gone now. 
I sprayed my entire plant with insect spray last night. 
She is smelling rather potent these days.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 15, 2010)

she is a pretty girl. the spray probably worked. keep us posted


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 15, 2010)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whatever those bug were, I hope they are gone now.
> I sprayed my entire plant with insect spray last night.
> She is smelling rather potent these days.


What did you use for spray?? I use neem personally works not had may problems with bugs but I'm glad you were able to get a pic of those critters as I have them too but was unsure what they were...


----------



## fabfun (Dec 15, 2010)

i second that opinion and the neem recommendation of rene's



Stoner.Barbie said:


> uhh oh, they kinda look like thrips.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> What did you use for spray?? I use neem personally works not had may problems with bugs but I'm glad you were able to get a pic of those critters as I have them too but was unsure what they were...


Hey Rene112388 (i like the #s , it has a sci-fi feel to it) So I was told in another thread that these little fuckers are common nats and not a problem. WWWWhhooowww, but under my neurotic stress anxiety I got some Garden Safe Insecticidal Soap and sprayed her thoughrouly the other night. Since then I have only seen one. A way to catch and kill the little fuckers was a bucket of water that I was using to produce extra humidity, 4 drowned in there. I have since removed that bucket because I finally recieved my cute little pink humidifier. I will be adding more pictures here shortly. Peace


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 16, 2010)

whew what a relief, always better to be safe than sorry. can't wait to see the new pics and the little pink humidifier!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2010)

HIgh everyone, 

thanks for the feedback, replys and timely help needed.
Things are looking, smelling and feeling real good. 
The bugs are gone for the most part. I saw a single one yesterday. 

I am still trying to tie and tuck her leaves and branches as she has been growing at an alarming rate. A few tips of leaves have been burned but nothing serious. 
I am looking for a different light to hang inside because the one I have now is just too fucking big. I tried to turn it but i dont think its a good idea to be using a wire or such to do that, which is what I would need to do. I have jammed the light up as far as it can go because the upper leaves are getting really close. 

It does look as if she might be slowing down in her upward growth. The internodes are getting shorter, thank god, because room is running out. (see she does listen to what i tell her).

I will include pictures of some of my other essential tools here. 
I just recieved my cute little pink humidifier and it works like a charm. My humidity the last couple days had dropped down to the low 40's but the humidifier bumped it quickly back up into the 50's. 
I will begin to add Bloombastic in the next couple days. 
Thanks for checking in I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2010)

HI, 
I am sorry I wanted to add comments to the images but coulnt figure it out this time. 
The first picture is my germination light bulb.
The third picture is my humidifier.
The forth picture is my flowering bulb, which is too freaking big!
The fifth image is my watering dip stick plastic tube. This thing is great on checking water levels!
The seventh pictrure is my timer and fan
Ninth picture is the bug spary I used.
11th picture includes the timer and also my air pump.
Last picture is my vegatation light.


----------



## ZenOne (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey amber! GREATTT PLANT!
phototron really brings me backk ahah First thing i ever grew in it was passed down from my father practically the only thing i got from him! 
but reallly got me starteddd growing this great herbb, been growing ever sinceee! 
since then ive moved on to bigger grows just so i can keep me and a cupple others happy, (very difficult to do with photo tron unless you have cupple systems ) 
hope you gott some clones from that baby shee looks great!!
keeep it upp! ill 
be watchin this thread


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 16, 2010)

you are so rocking this grow girl! keep up the good work and yah, get some clones off of that honey.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys, Thanks for the positive feedback, it makes us feel good. I will let Super lemon know you all think shes the bomb.
I have No idea how to clone. I still have 2 seeds left, s owas going to use them, what do you think?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 16, 2010)

found this on another site
One Becomes Two or More.

If you have a plant you really like you can make copies of it by taking cuttings. If you want to fill a grow space with plants uniform in height and finishing times you can use cuttings. If you just want to increase your stock of plants you can use cuttings. As well as having the same characteristics as the plant it came from a cutting (clone) will have the same genetic age. This means you don`t have to wait a couple of months for the plant to become mature before flowering it. Once rooted you can start flowering at a height to suit you instead. If you grow a cutting for a while on a vegetative light cycle you can then take cuttings from it and start the cycle again.

Taking Cuttings.

You can take cuttings from any part of the plant but some bits root better than others. Growing tips with firm stems are ideal. Use a sterile razor blade to remove a growing tip with about 10 cm of stem. Make the cut at a 45 degree angle half way between two leaf joints (nodes). Immediately place the cutting in p.h balanced water making sure the cut section is under water. Doing this prevents an air bubble forming in the stem which might block fluid uptake later.

Planting Cuttings.

As the cutting will be unable to support much foliage remove all but the top set of leaves. Dip cuttings in hormone rooting gel or powder and insert into your chosen medium so that at least one old leaf joint (node) goes under the surface. Make sure you don`t kink the stem as it gets pushed in. To ensure a perfect fit use a pencil or skewer to make a hole. 

Heat and Humidity.

As cuttings have lost most of their ability to process water a humid environment is vital to ensure they don`t dry out. Warm air holds more moisture so aim for a temperature of 80 degrees around your cuttings and try to keep humidity levels at 70% plus. A heated covered germination box or propagator is ideal but you can use clear plastic bags over pots, just use a stick or two inserted in the medium to hold the bag away from the leaves of the cutting.

Oxygen.

Oxygen is important to help cuttings root. Choose a loose growing medium that lets in plenty of air and spray clones daily with shaken p.h balanced water. Ideally hydroponic clones should have their water changed daily if it`s not being moved or aerated.

Light.

Place new cuttings in moderate light such as a north facing window or under fluorescent lamps. Coloured plastic bags placed over propagators make good shades from strong sunlight or HID Lamps. Once well rooted gradually increase light intensities until normal growing levels are reached. Test show that clones root best when lit for only 16 hours a day, this is due to root formation taking place during the dark period. If you want to keep your clones away from darkness however don`t worry they will still root well even under constant light.

Feeding Cuttings.

As a cutting can`t process nutrients until its root cells have formed all you need to give them at first is p.h balanced water. A slightly more acidic mix than normal growing of around 5.2 - 5.8 is supposed to the best for root formation. After about 2 or 3 weeks or when you see the cuttings begin to grow or show roots they will need feeding. Start giving a weak nutrient solution of about 1/4 normal strength and increase it as the cuttings develop.

Rooting Times.

Cuttings should root in 14 to 28 days depending on their level of care and their genetics. Once the roots start to show, or the clones begin to grow start removing any covering for short, gradually increasing periods. After a few days to a week the cuttings will be able to endure life outside their cover or propagator without wilting. 

Mother Plants.

Mother plants are grown specifically to take cuttings from. They are normal plants (seed or clone) but their job is to produce as many growing shoots as possible and then have them chopped off. Due to this they require care of a slightly different nature. Nitrogen inhibits root growth so feed mothers after taking cuttings rather than before to give the clones a head start. When you harvest clones from a mother plant finish off by giving it a flat top trim like a hedge to encourage as many new growing tips as possible ready for the next time. Sadly heavy cloning of a mother plant will eventually take its toll on it and the quality of its cuttings, it`s a good idea to introduce new seed stock every few years to avoid problems.

Sexing a Mother.

If you want to grow using cuttings then a good unstressed female to use as a mother is a must. But how do you find a plants sex without causing it stress by flowering it and then reverting it back to vegetative growth? Simple, take a few cuttings from the plant and put them straight into a flowering cycle instead. They are only to tell you the sex of the parent plant so you don`t have to look after them too much.

Seed Vs Cuttings.

Cuttings are particularly great for indoor growing where plants are best kept short, manageable and uniform. Many indoor growers would never bother with the uncertain results you get from growing with seed and wonder why anyone should bother with the hassle of sexing and grading every crop they grow. The fact is though seed grown plants are usually more robust and vigorous than cuttings, if you intend to grow outdoors and let your plants battle with the elements this extra edge can make all the difference.


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 16, 2010)

Here is a very easy cloning guide

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/725-how-do-i-clone-marijuana.html

I've got a SLH on the go at the minute. Smells awesome doesn't she?


----------



## hybridbuds (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey Doc, did you get rid of your bugs?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 17, 2010)

hybridbuds said:


> Hey Doc, did you get rid of your bugs?


I have only noticed one single fly, so the spray worked well. 

I had to take out my flowering bulb from the top of the phototron yesterday because the top colas were just about ready to hit it. 
I am going to look for a smaller one but might just forget about it all together. I got some massive colas in in my last grow without it, so I will hope for the best. 

Is anyone familiar with a product called Bushmaster by Humboldts Own? I understand that it stops vertical growth in the flowering stage.

I started adding Bloombastic to my Flora Nova and distilled water. Her buds are really starting to pop now.. 
All I want for x-mas are some huge buds!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 18, 2010)

im sure since u been such a good girl u will get plenty
why not change the spectrum of some of your t12's



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have only noticed one single fly, so the spray worked well.
> 
> I had to take out my flowering bulb from the top of the phototron yesterday because the top colas were just about ready to hit it.
> I am going to look for a smaller one but might just forget about it all together. I got some massive colas in in my last grow without it, so I will hope for the best.
> ...


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 18, 2010)

Amber - nice job girl! And to think I was all proud of my SLH's for being as big as they are under my 1000mh. They don't have sh** on your Super Lemon Girl. Nicely done. Kiki
+rep


----------



## doc111 (Dec 18, 2010)

Kiki007 said:


> Amber - nice job girl! And to think I was all proud of my SLH's for being as big as they are under my 1000mh. They don't sh** on your Super Lemon Girl. Nicely done. Kiki
> +rep


What's the flowering time on SLH?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 18, 2010)

i think it is a short flower 9 weeks?



doc111 said:


> What's the flowering time on SLH?


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 18, 2010)

doc111 said:


> What's the flowering time on SLH?


9-11 weeks depending on the grower... some guys will tell you 70 days exactly... others want to to 11 weeks... it just depends. However, on the majority of the smoke reports.... it doesn't seem to make a whole lot of difference if you chop in the 9, 10 or 11th week. Everyone still says its a great smoke.


----------



## fabfun (Dec 18, 2010)

i plan to order some from attitude for next grow along with the purple haze
and some cheese strains



Kiki007 said:


> 9-11 weeks depending on the grower... some guys will tell you 70 days exactly... others want to to 11 weeks... it just depends. However, on the majority of the smoke reports.... it doesn't seem to make a whole lot of difference if you chop in the 9, 10 or 11th week. Everyone still says its a great smoke.


----------



## ZenOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey guys, Thanks for the positive feedback, it makes us feel good. I will let Super lemon know you all think shes the bomb.
> I have No idea how to clone. I still have 2 seeds left, s owas going to use them, what do you think?



you should take some time and learn how to clone amber, this is a very useful tool to know when growing photo period plants.
back when i was learning how to grow with the phototron i remember my paps telling me to put 6 plants in it 1 in front of each door,
and once they grew big enoughh you started bending/meshing them together almost like a wall along the inside of the phototron,
always had great sucess with that method. jsut wondering if youve ever tryed it that way?
also what kind of medium are you growing in if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2010)

doc111 said:


> What's the flowering time on SLH?


10-12 weeks, as far as I have read.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2010)

ZenOne said:


> you should take some time and learn how to clone amber, this is a very useful tool to know when growing photo period plants.
> back when i was learning how to grow with the phototron i remember my paps telling me to put 6 plants in it 1 in front of each door,
> and once they grew big enoughh you started bending/meshing them together almost like a wall along the inside of the phototron,
> always had great sucess with that method. jsut wondering if youve ever tryed it that way?
> also what kind of medium are you growing in if you dont mind me asking?


Hi ZenOne,
As a novice and new grower, a bit of a hobbiest at this point , I didnt want to take too much on at once. I want to take this grow out fully to see the results. But, next grow with your suggesting I think I will try this approach. It sounds like fun!!! With the six clones, were your havested buds small .. what was the yield like in terms of potency and amount?
Presently I am growing in a peet moss type medium supplied by Pyraponics because I didnt know what else to use. 
Do you have any suggestions.. ? I would really like to go through another supplier. I have a funny feeling that my bugs came from that grow medium. 
Thanks for your time, Peace.. Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
Things is looking good in da phototron. Super girl is growing at an alarming rate, ready to hit the top. 
I took out my large flowering light and found a cool 2 small light hook up that I put in the 'tron for a day. My top cola was grew so fast toward the light I had to take it out the next day. 
Lots of bending and tucking as usual. I bent one of the top colas to train her for a more balanced grow. 
Shes been feeding on Flora Nova Bloom, Bloombastic and distilled water now. She is still thirsty as hell and I feed often. 
The new humidifier is working well. 
My love bird Pickle seems to enjoy the lemon flavor of the leaves. 
I hope you enjoy the pictures and thanks for tuning in.... Peace Amber


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 20, 2010)

awwwww, love your little bird. and your girl is gorgeous!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi everyone!!
I hope you all enjoyed your x-mas break.
Things are moving along quite nicely with SLH.
I am into the 4th week of flowering on a 12/12 light schedule. 
Phototron temp ave 74 degrees. Humidity level approx 50 degrees. 
Nutrients remain the same with Flora Nova bloom and Bloombastic.
I have done a lot of tying down of her leaves and branches as you will see in the pictures to follow. There is one pesty fly that seems to show up every now and then but the spray did a very good job for the most part with no harm to the plant. 
Well, enjoy the pictures... might want to grab a napkin for drool factor.. LOL

[]


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 27, 2010)

very nice doc, looking good!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey doc amber that girly of yours is simply gorgeous I've been staring at those pics as long as I do your art lol I tried to rep ya as its much deserved but seems I got to spread some love first.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey doc amber that girly of yours is simply gorgeous I've been staring at those pics as long as I do your art lol I tried to rep ya as its much deserved but seems I got to spread some love first.


LOL rene...Thanks for the compliment... i spend about 1/2 hour manipulating the plants branches and leaves everynight.. we are really close, shes a hell of a girl. 
I take care of her and make sure her leaves dont get burned by the lights. Im really happy with the results so far. Shes not even half way through flowering and those buds are so fucking sweet already.. temped to pull one off..LOL.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 29, 2010)

wow Amber - just when i thought she couldn't get any prettier - what a beauty! When you gonna chop? 10 or 11?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2010)

Kiki007 said:


> wow Amber - just when i thought she couldn't get any prettier - what a beauty! When you gonna chop? 10 or 11?


It brings a tear to my eye thinking about chopping Lemmy down, we've gotten so close. I love taking care of her and talkin to her...
I hate harvest...but I do like to smoke her. So with that im mind, I will just have to listen to her calls and watch those pistins turn and wither. I wil take a scope to her trichomes and wait for them to turn milky white and amber. She is getting mighty plump but I realize patience is in order when you are growing a Sativa dominant strain. The sooner the better is the hope.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It brings a tear to my eye thinking about chopping Lemmy down, we've gotten so close. I love taking care of her and talkin to her...
> I hate harvest...but I do like to smoke her. So with that im mind, I will just have to listen to her calls and watch those pistins turn and wither. I wil take a scope to her trichomes and wait for them to turn milky white and amber. She is getting mighty plump but I realize patience is in order when you are growing a Sativa dominant strain. The sooner the better is the hope.


yes - Sativas require the most patience.... I have amnesia haze growing with my SLH right now, and the amnesia is a min. 12 week flower time - so I know what you mean.


----------



## golddog (Dec 29, 2010)

I stumbled onto this thread and thought I would subscribe.

Here is my Phototron 3000 , about $299 +shipping, late 70's



I am now using mine to keep my Mothers. 

I grew a Trainwreck in it DWC a year or so ago.

Rep+ for you


----------



## SYROUS (Dec 29, 2010)

That ol thing is sweet ,simple to make im sure ,also 299 in the 70,s thats like 5000 now ,ive always wanted to do a 5 sided grow room with t5s or just flouros just for veg/mothers i always wondered bout the ads in the mags on those things,grat job for sure doc keep up the good work,like the name btw clever


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2010)

golddog said:


> I stumbled onto this thread and thought I would subscribe.
> 
> Here is my Phototron 3000 , about $299 +shipping, late 70's
> 
> ...


HI Golddog, I always like to hear from Phototron users. 
I have one phototron and that is my operation. With it I plan of doing all sorts of artsy things. I was thinking about growing my next Super Lemon Haze by twisting her in a circular shape. I really like manipulating the plants branches and taking it to another level. 
Its funny how I seem to be so behind the times with my phototron. There have been a couple other people besides you that get shocked when they see my Phototron grow.. then I see pictures from the 70-80s and old stories that go with them. I enjoy hearing those stories. 
Peace, 
I will check out your grow..Thanks for the REP


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2010)

SYROUS said:


> That ol thing is sweet ,simple to make im sure ,also 299 in the 70,s thats like 5000 now ,ive always wanted to do a 5 sided grow room with t5s or just flouros just for veg/mothers i always wondered bout the ads in the mags on those things,grat job for sure doc keep up the good work,like the name btw clever


Thanks SYROUS, I got my phototron last year for like $580. The vertical lighting is so awesome. I get buds EVERYWHERE!!
I am happy with it, it does a really good job and even as a beginner I have had large yields. 
Some close up pictures of her buds soon. 
Peace


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 29, 2010)

verry cool, it does look like a fun tool to use.


----------



## fabfun (Dec 29, 2010)

hi Amber and Barbie sorry i havent been around in awhile 
Amber the grow is looking good and u inspired me to make some phototrons for mothers



Stoner.Barbie said:


> verry cool, it does look like a fun tool to use.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 30, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hi Amber and Barbie sorry i havent been around in awhile
> Amber the grow is looking good and u inspired me to make some phototrons for mothers


your going to make them? wicked cool bro. yah and what the hell, where have you been? lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hi Amber and Barbie sorry i havent been around in awhile
> Amber the grow is looking good and u inspired me to make some phototrons for mothers


I missed you fab, Im glad your back.
Your going to make a phototron.? WOW.. can you start a thread on how to do it.. Thanks bro...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2010)

High!!! Lemmy says HIGH!!! 
While tying back the tallest branch and buds to grow sideways away from the top of the phototron I must have pulled her too hard because yesterday I noticed that the branch snapped a little. But there seems to be no acute problems at all. That top cola is still looking healthy, thank god. Happy New Year Everyone.!!! Its going to be a dope one fur sur


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 30, 2010)

Fantastic update Amber.... your pics look just like Arjan's..... great job. How do you thinkg your yield will be - - I guess I'm wondering if the phototron really helps to improve that....??


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome! Yours are popping out a lot more pistils than mine. Are you using a P-K additive or no?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2010)

Kiki007 said:


> Fantastic update Amber.... your pics look just like Arjan's..... great job. How do you thinkg your yield will be - - I guess I'm wondering if the phototron really helps to improve that....??


Hey Kiki, I am very optimistic about my yield. i have buds EVERYWHERE, even at the bottom and inner areas of this plant. My very first grow last year in teh Tron with many problems I yielded 3.5 ounces dried bud... so I am hoping a little less with one plant this time. But the buds will be bigger and healthier so who knows. .. I hope you have a totally dope new year... Peace



WOWgrow said:


> Awesome! Yours are popping out a lot more pistils than mine. Are you using a P-K additive or no?


Hey man, Im watching your grow close because we are just about on the same time table... I noticed my pistils are a bit bigger as well. I have a feeling its the Bloombastice additive that is making them so big. Im using that along with my Flora nova Bloom nutrient...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
Things is still looking mighty good in the Tron.
It seems that vertical growth has come to a welcomed halt for the most part. 
Its been a cold dry week here in the great North Pacific so I have had to crank the humidity.
Last night I did some pruning clean up on some dead leaves at the bottom which has made a nice clearing for the lower buds. 
I will take some images of that soon along with expanding bud growth. 
The next month will be slow going as I wait for her to reach full maturity. 
One pesty fly is still around, but I havent seen any damage from it.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 3, 2011)

Amber - I love it... and I'm jealous... and by the way - 3.5 ounces is a respectable yield.... especially since you have issues..... good luck to you sista!


----------



## golddog (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking good Amber


----------



## brownbearclan (Jan 3, 2011)

Haha awesome a phototron + random art! Good stuff, love the tinsel, very festive...and reflective! Good idea! =)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Everyone for the love....
Some new mouthwatering pictures of the Lemmy.
(coincidentally Lemmy and Motorhead are coming to town the day I chop her down)
So here is the set up ....phototron, humidifer and fan


Noitce the Hummingbird feeder through the window.......


My latest drawing of the stoner skunk entitled..... "smokin' super lemon haze"



Now grab your marijuana bandana to drool into ..... the freshest pictures with the bottom leaves cleaned out.... and close up of the baby lower buds.






 I pruned the old dried leaves from the bottom.....


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey amber how's it going seems lemmy is great! Very beautiful!! Looks like you will have a wonderful harvest!! Also as always diggin the art I am still deciding what of the cancer ribbon pics I like been meaning to stop back by the thread but every time I do I forget to post!


----------



## D.REYx420 (Jan 4, 2011)

nice drawing its dope and nice plant lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 5, 2011)

hey sister, lemmy is looking nice! getting all crystaly.

i *LOVE *your art style. you have enspired me to get back to doing some of the things that i love to do, art is one of the big ones.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Hey amber how's it going seems lemmy is great! Very beautiful!! Looks like you will have a wonderful harvest!! Also as always diggin the art I am still deciding what of the cancer ribbon pics I like been meaning to stop back by the thread but every time I do I forget to post!


 Hi Rene, Lemmy is great, thanks. Im starting to get a knot in my gut thinking about how the end is so near..
I had a bad experience with trying to grow Super Lemon Haze last year. I stressed her beyond belief but she still yeilded about and ounce and a half, but the quality was not top notch. I promised her that I would grow her sister alone in the tron and take her to her full potential. I hope to be able to succeed.
I was inspired to create my Skunk drawings through Lemmys special powers. LOL Withe the ribbon tattoo just keep thinking and looking at the drawings. Maybe you can try to do some sketches as well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey sister, lemmy is looking nice! getting all crystaly.
> 
> i *LOVE *your art style. you have enspired me to get back to doing some of the things that i love to do, art is one of the big ones.


Right on Stonie Barbie, I am glad I was able to inspire you to start into your art again...thats awesome. I could tell by your avatar that you have a lot of creativity. I will never look at a Barbie doll the same way again. (thankgod) I am looking forward to seeing some art girl...


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Right on Stonie Barbie, I am glad I was able to inspire you to start into your art again...thats awesome. I could tell by your avatar that you have a lot of creativity. I will never look at a Barbie doll the same way again. (thankgod) I am looking forward to seeing some art girl...


uh yeah - you and me both will never look at Barbie the same way again - - I thought Barbie really did have everything until I found her in Stoner's avitar in a mary jane tree!! ROFLMAO!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 6, 2011)

hey Doctor looking good so far mate  good luck with the rest of it. i like the size of the fluffy buds, a good indicator  ur leaves look a bit more sativa than mine which hopefully brings out the haze taste and high a bit more but could take a little longer to finish  but  lol. how many days/weeks do u have in mind that ur taking her to? from the start of 12.12?


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 7, 2011)

yes LAS - her leaves look more sativa than mine also. Lemmy is beautiful!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey Doctor looking good so far mate  good luck with the rest of it. i like the size of the fluffy buds, a good indicator  ur leaves look a bit more sativa than mine which hopefully brings out the haze taste and high a bit more but could take a little longer to finish  but  lol. how many days/weeks do u have in mind that ur taking her to? from the start of 12.12?


hey las, thanks for taking a look at my plant. Its quite interesting how my leaves look a bit more sativa than yours and Kinkis
It might be a phototron side effect..can the same strain have variations so noticeable?
It has been about 6 weeks since I began my 12/12. I have a date in mind to chop. 
That day is the day MOTORHEAD comes to town , Feb 4. Perfect timing since the original Lemmy will be in town. So that would make it 10 weeks of flowering. BUT I will listen to her needs and try to be patient if I need to. I am getting awefully excited
Can you please tell me how yours is smokin'? How does it make you feel?



Kiki007 said:


> yes LAS - her leaves look more sativa than mine also. Lemmy is beautiful!


Thanks Kiki


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 9, 2011)

Your girl is a monster, nice job!


----------



## fatality (Jan 9, 2011)

my buddy tried to give me his phototron last night for vegging, i was intrigued, but i didnt take it. isnt there like only 70 watts or so of floro light in dem?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2011)

High Everyone. Jealous of you guys getting ripped on some fresh SLH right about now. 
Im patiently waiting and waiting and waiting..tick..tick...tick.. 

 Her actual plant size isnt changing at all. Im now just watching her buds rippen, looking for some pistils to turn. Theres a mere single one here and there.
This is the top


 Finished this drawing this weekend


Finished this one too! This drawing is dedicated all the cool dope cats growing Super Lemon Haze.. its called "Surfin the Super Lemon Haze Wave"



 A close up of a good size bud

This was a good weekend. I was reissued my Medical Marijuana Card for another year! and I got a very nice new Grafix Glass Bong!!  Peace


----------



## golddog (Jan 10, 2011)

fatality said:


> my buddy tried to give me his phototron last night for vegging, i was intrigued, but i didnt take it. isnt there like only 70 watts or so of floro light in dem?


Should have taken it.

I use an old Phototron 3000 circa 1978 for my mothers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2011)

golddog said:


> Should have taken it.
> 
> I use an old Phototron 3000 circa 1978 for my mothers.


 why pass up a free dope growing unit ?????????????????
My phototron has 36,000 lumens.. its pretty poweful. Seems to be doing the job quite nicely.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> Your girl is a monster, nice job!


Thanks stoney!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 10, 2011)

go on mate  looking good loving the long white hairs


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 11, 2011)

Groovydrawings, again. I used to do a similar style when I used pencil or even colored pens. But mine were more abstract like bubbles and melting.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> go on mate  looking good loving the long white hairs


 Hi Las, It appears that the long white hairs are starting to wither on several buds quite rapidly... might be harvesting sooner than expected? What do you think is a good ratio of white to whithered brown pistins... I read recently in the Jeorge Cervanes Medical bibel that you dont want the trichomes on a sativa to get past the clear to milky white stage or you are not taking full advantage of the strain..what are your thoughts on that?


Stoner.Barbie said:


> Groovydrawings, again. I used to do a similar style when I used pencil or even colored pens. But mine were more abstract like bubbles and melting.


 Id love to see some of your art


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Las, It appears that the long white hairs are starting to wither on several buds quite rapidly... might be harvesting sooner than expected? What do you think is a good ratio of white to whithered brown pistins... I read recently in the Jeorge Cervanes Medical bibel that you dont want the trichomes on a sativa to get past the clear to milky white stage or you are not taking full advantage of the strain..what are your thoughts on that?
> 
> Id love to see some of your art


hey doc, i've got ur last picture as my desktop hope u dont mind? 

regards hairs, if its what i think it is, it could be normal, just the calyxes developing? but throw a picture up if u can? someone else might know better

regards the milky/amber trichs. in my personal opinion i like a few amber trichs but thats just my preference, never heard of that theory thats for sure


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey doc, i've got ur last picture as my desktop hope u dont mind?
> 
> regards hairs, if its what i think it is, it could be normal, just the calyxes developing? but throw a picture up if u can? someone else might know better
> 
> regards the milky/amber trichs. in my personal opinion i like a few amber trichs but thats just my preference, never heard of that theory thats for sure


Dude, did u really put the picture as your desktop? 
I dont mind, im flattered. 
I think your right on about the calaxes developing.. I might be getting too excited about ripping her off, undressing and smoking her up. If I see one bud that looks ready to go Im not going to be able to wait 
Ill get an image posted tomorrow of the hairs. 
later dude....


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dude, did u really put the picture as your desktop?
> I dont mind, im flattered.
> I think your right on about the calaxes developing.. I might be getting too excited about ripping her off, undressing and smoking her up. If I see one bud that looks ready to go Im not going to be able to wait
> Ill get an image posted tomorrow of the hairs.
> later dude....


Do you check the trics? It is so hard to be patient lol can't wait to see pics! Also have some ideas for the cancer ribbons we talked about I'm going to pop by that thread


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dude, did u really put the picture as your desktop?
> I dont mind, im flattered.
> I think your right on about the calaxes developing.. I might be getting too excited about ripping her off, undressing and smoking her up. If I see one bud that looks ready to go Im not going to be able to wait
> Ill get an image posted tomorrow of the hairs.
> later dude....


 yep its there was looking at it while my laptop loaded 

cool mate i'll await ur post


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Las, It appears that the long white hairs are starting to wither on several buds quite rapidly... might be harvesting sooner than expected? What do you think is a good ratio of white to whithered brown pistins... I read recently in the Jeorge Cervanes Medical bibel that you dont want the trichomes on a sativa to get past the clear to milky white stage or you are not taking full advantage of the strain..what are your thoughts on that?
> 
> Id love to see some of your art


i have to agree with george s. on that (duh lol) thats how i harvest my sativa, when all the trichs are milky and maybe 1 amber. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> i have to agree with george s. on that (duh lol) thats how i harvest my sativa, when all the trichs are milky and maybe 1 amber. lol


 Hey Stonie, Thanks for the input. Do you have any pictures of a sativa that you grew right before harvest?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 12, 2011)

this is from the master kush i grew, it was my very first grow. sativa/ indica hybrid but sativa dominant.







the trichs a few days befor i chopped.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> this is from the master kush i grew, it was my very first grow. sativa/ indica hybrid but sativa dominant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for finding theses images to me, unfortuneatley they do not appear.. is there another way for me to access them?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for finding theses images to me, unfortuneatley they do not appear.. is there another way for me to access them?


WHOOOPPS...now I have the pictures...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
first of all those pictures are AMAZING!!! You are the queen at trichome imaging.
and so Im scrolling down these HUGE buds with my eyes popping out of my head and drooll oozzing from the corner of my mouth...and I suddenly see some cool pink swirls.. Im thinking...oh thats pretty...is that a light.???.Wow a pink grow light. I love it!!! then I scroll over and see BARBIE's head.. shes lying down stoned out of her mind like she having an orgasm amungst all that glorious weed in a sexy pink bathing suit no less..
Girl, you have style. I laughed so fuckin hard... awesomeness... Thanks for finding those pictures for me....you made my day


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 12, 2011)

oh dude, you just made me laugh so haed that i almost tee teed my panties. thanks. + reps if it lets.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 12, 2011)

some people roll in money... and then there's barbie ..... she rolls in the fucking ganja!! LMAO!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2011)

HI Everyone, 
I need some experience help and advice. 
My plant was doing some serious talkin to me yesterday when I got home from work. 
I had noticed, in the last week or so, some of her leaves had rusted spots on them. Because of her age, I figured they were old and those particular leaves were not needed anymore. I guess looking back I must have been in denial. Things have been very good up until this point,which is 7th week of flowering. But yesterday a lot more of her leaves have gotten those rusted spots on them. She was trying to let me know that I she needs something, bad. I know that plant so well, she wasnt looking good.
After reading the JC Bible... I have conclued that I am giving her a Potassium overdose. The Bloombastic that I am supplementing has 21% Potasium and I use that along with my Flora Nova bloom that has 7% Potasium. 
The only onther issue that I have had in the past were some flys. I thought I had them under control, unfortunetly they seem to have reappeared as well, but I dont think that is the problem with the leaves. So, I decided to start flushing her and will give her 2 weeks more before I harvest. Please post some advice if you have a moment. Thanks


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 13, 2011)

Awe sorry to hear about lemmy glad you realized the problem quickly! Now all you can really do is sit back and see how she does


----------



## volumecutter (Jan 13, 2011)

try getting my cal amd mg anlot of companies make a cal mag combo, get it. older plants run out of those alot and its very important, also water when it needs it not before not later. or you can use blackstrap molassas! has some in there too!! good luck


----------



## volumecutter (Jan 13, 2011)

oh any you aren't 2 weeks from harvest id say 4-5 atleast dont pic then!! not worth it


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 13, 2011)

amber - I got those same rust spots on my SLH - and someone said Mg def.... it wasn't - I was burning her with humboldt roots and myco madness..... I cut the dose in 1/2, and they went away.... SLH is sensitive to nutes.... if you look back through my thread... the pics are there... good luck - and keep us posted.


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 13, 2011)

hey amber I think you should listen to kiki cut back on the nutes for the next couple weeks then see how lemmy is doing and maybe begin the flush then but you don't want to harvest early after all your hard work.. Hope she perks up


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> amber - I got those same rust spots on my SLH - and someone said Mg def.... it wasn't - I was burning her with humboldt roots and myco madness..... I cut the dose in 1/2, and they went away.... SLH is sensitive to nutes.... if you look back through my thread... the pics are there... good luck - and keep us posted.





rene112388 said:


> hey amber I think you should listen to kiki cut back on the nutes for the next couple weeks then see how lemmy is doing and maybe begin the flush then but you don't want to harvest early after all your hard work.. Hope she perks up


Thanks for the support sista's.... sounds like damn good dope advise!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 13, 2011)

i would have to concur.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 13, 2011)

NICE - all the girls are on the same page..... and to think the boys never listen to us!!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 13, 2011)

volumecutter said:


> try getting my cal amd mg anlot of companies make a cal mag combo, get it. older plants run out of those alot and its very important, also water when it needs it not before not later. or you can use blackstrap molassas! has some in there too!! good luck


I would add Cal/Mag I had this same thing and a dose of cal/mag straightened it right out


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 13, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> NICE - all the girls are on the same page..... and to think the boys never listen to us!!


Whoops.....


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> NICE - all the girls are on the same page..... and to think the boys never listen to us!!


right? by the way i love your avatar. even i think she is freaking hot!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> right? by the way i love your avatar. even i think she is freaking hot!


yep stonie.... I think she's fucking hot too!! he he.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 13, 2011)

DR. Amber~ Kiki is right, that SLH is sensitive to nutes. That what I would be leaning on. I would not flush but slow down on nutes. I believe she has 3-4 weeks left. If you can get some Cal Carb and spray that under the leafs just has lights off then keep doors open so humidity does not build up, well it will help your buds fatten up!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 13, 2011)

good advice GG.... I think I'll use that advice for my own self.!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 14, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> DR. Amber~ Kiki is right, that SLH is sensitive to nutes. That what I would be leaning on. I would not flush but slow down on nutes. I believe she has 3-4 weeks left. If you can get some Cal Carb and spray that under the leafs just has lights off then keep doors open so humidity does not build up, well it will help your buds fatten up!


GG!!!!!!! how the heck are ya brother?


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 14, 2011)

AMBER - how is Lemmy this morning? got an update on the nute burn?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2011)

HIgh, 
Update of nute burn... 
Lemmy is doing alright. 
I gave her straight distilled water all yesterday and will begin low nutes today.
I spent a lot of time with her last night, which both she and I really enjoyed. 
I gave her a little haircut by timming some of her burnt leaves off. 
I hope she likes the results. 
I will try to find some Calcium Carbonate Foliar Spray as GG13 suggested.. Thanks dude!
Temps and Humidity are steady . 
Weather: The pineapple express (warm and rainy) has arrived here in the Pacific Northwest once again which makes growing opitmal and easy indoors. I dont have to fuck with the humidity at all and I dont have to worry about cranking the heat either. Im going to stay positive at this point and add some more loving care and hopefully some new fresh leaves will replace the old rusty ones so she will look like a bad ass bitch again. Thank you all for your input and advise with this situation.Peace, Amber
Old Uncle Pickle says Hello, I love you! (not really he cant talk)

YOUNG BUD PORN


Images of the mighty phototron...LOL



 Just before bedtime....Good night Lemmy...LOL

 The top of the Plant in all its Glory.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 14, 2011)

looking good - and getting some amber color in there too.... wew hew!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

sweet if u hadnt told us about the nute burn u would never have known and doesnt look like u've removed to many leaves. looks like u caught it early, great gardening  them big old fluffys on the top sure do remind me of my lemon, looking good


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 15, 2011)

nice job Doc! she is looking so yumy!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 15, 2011)

Stoner Barbie ! Long time no see. How have you been?


Stoner.Barbie said:


> GG!!!!!!! how the heck are ya brother?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 15, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Stoner Barbie ! Long time no see. How have you been?


i'm good man, and back to growing. go check out my thread.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 15, 2011)

She is so tall! Such a rare sight to see in an indoor grow. Guess that's what the phototron is for though. Keep up the good work amber, you reckon she'll go the full 12 weeks?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sweet if u hadnt told us about the nute burn u would never have known and doesnt look like u've removed to many leaves. looks like u caught it early, great gardening  them big old fluffys on the top sure do remind me of my lemon, looking good


Thanks for thinking positive for me man, but Im worried


Kiki007 said:


> looking good - and getting some amber color in there too.... wew hew!


Hey Keeks, I guess thats one postive thing, the pistils are turning!!!!!!


Stoner.Barbie said:


> nice job Doc! she is looking so yumy!


Thanks Stonie, I hope so I am worried the I'll never get the nutes out of her!!


WOWgrow said:


> She is so tall! Such a rare sight to see in an indoor grow. Guess that's what the phototron is for though. Keep up the good work amber, you reckon she'll go the full 12 weeks?


Hi, wow, She is tall, Im seriously thinking about flushing in the next couple days...check out my Trichome pictures


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2011)

Peace AMBER


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 18, 2011)

damb girl! nice trich shots, you have a ways to go. don't worry about the nute burn just give her phd filtered water from here on out and you should be good. digging the drawings too. the one with the eyballs tripped me out, i had a flashback there for a bit looking at it. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> damb girl! nice trich shots, you have a ways to go. don't worry about the nute burn just give her phd filtered water from here on out and you should be good. digging the drawings too. the one with the eyballs tripped me out, i had a flashback there for a bit looking at it. lol


I learned all my Trike photo shooting advice, from you stonie, thanks.. its totally fun to do!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

sweet girl, just a light burning  is lemmy strapped/tied/held up to the top of ur phototron? i was just thinking there is gonna be quite a bit of bud at the top and i wouldnt want her to topple over  great job mate


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 18, 2011)

Those buds are really starting to thicken up amber. I love that drawing as well, really 'abstract' lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sweet girl, just a light burning  is lemmy strapped/tied/held up to the top of ur phototron? i was just thinking there is gonna be quite a bit of bud at the top and i wouldnt want her to topple over  great job mate


HI Las, Lemmy is not held up to the top of the phototron, she is tied in all sorts of funky positions with dental floss!!!!
Her buds are definately getting heavier. Im starting to flush cause I cant take the stress anymore. I have this wierd fear that millions of thrips are swarming at her base eating away at her rootball and one morning I will awake to see them feasting on all those delicious lemon buds. 
I learned a lot from this grow and am ready to harvest and move on. Her trichomes are moving from clear to white so that should be peak for a sativa (as Jorge Cervantaces says).. Im at 8 weeks so if I start flushing now that would be the 10 weeks of flowering that I wanted anyway. I still have a SLH seed left so I will try again some time down the road. My next grow is with Snow White. I had reaallly reallly fine success with her last time, so am looking forward to growing her again... later man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Those buds are really starting to thicken up amber. I love that drawing as well, really 'abstract' lol.


Thanks Wow, Those buds are fattening up. I am just worried about the nute burn taste they might have. Hoping for the best..


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Las, Lemmy is not held up to the top of the phototron, she is tied in all sorts of funky positions with dental floss!!!!
> Her buds are definately getting heavier. Im starting to flush cause I cant take the stress anymore. I have this wierd fear that millions of thrips are swarming at her base eating away at her rootball and one morning I will awake to see them feasting on all those delicious lemon buds.
> I learned a lot from this grow and am ready to harvest and move on. Her trichomes are moving from clear to white so that should be peak for a sativa (as Jorge Cervantaces says).. Im at 8 weeks so if I start flushing now that would be the 10 weeks of flowering that I wanted anyway. I still have a SLH seed left so I will try again some time down the road. My next grow is with Snow White. I had reaallly reallly fine success with her last time, so am looking forward to growing her again... later man


amber dont panic i think u're doing fine. people will probs jump up and down and shout at me but i think fluros add a little bit of time on ur grow in general. i dont wanna sound mean but i think u should try and hold out to the 12 weeks if u can. u will get so much more bud when u hit the second swell and i think ur just hitting the 1st swell. see how the calexes are starting to form now? 

we could do with the big dog GG13 master of the lemons, i'll ask him to pop by


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry girls I'm going to have to disagree...I know I know I'm sorry, do with me what you must  Just skimmed your journal Amber, very nice! Nute burn typically occurs in the top leaves first and starts at the tips of the leaves. That looks more like a cal/mag deficiancy. Try keeping the ph of your water/food solution above 6.5 for optimal absorbtion of those two elements. Below that (in soil anyways) they begin to get locked out. Steamed bone meal is high in calcium as well. And don't start flushing them yet, the buds look wonderful and have a ton of filling out to do.

The seed fairy dropped me off some seeds the other day. They are all above ground now and I'm thinking of naming them Kikki, Agent and Amber. Sorry Barbie  What do you girls think?? If you would like to check them out I have a pic of two of them on mr west's thread. Third one just poked her head above soil, looked around and nodded her head and said "yup, this is cool!"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> amber dont panic i think u're doing fine. people will probs jump up and down and shout at me but i think fluros add a little bit of time on ur grow in general. i dont wanna sound mean but i think u should try and hold out to the 12 weeks if u can. u will get so much more bud when u hit the second swell and i think ur just hitting the 1st swell. see how the calexes are starting to form now?
> 
> we could do with the big dog GG13 master of the lemons, i'll ask him to pop by


 Hey dude, thanks for tuning in to my distressed depressed drama. 
I know I need to chill but I get kinda neurotic about this plant. Shit.. Im fuckin nuts. 
Ok I will go home and smoke some chill weed and think.... GG13 said cal/carb. I have that at home ready to use. I can spray that on Friday..that will be a week since the last foliar spray. Then see what happens. Yes, the calaxys are just starting to form.
I flushed with straight up Distilled today but can go back and feed her the Humasol/Earth Juice mix as well..what do you think? 



Highlanders cave said:


> Sorry girls I'm going to have to disagree...I know I know I'm sorry, do with me what you must  Just skimmed your journal Amber, very nice! Nute burn typically occurs in the top leaves first and starts at the tips of the leaves. That looks more like a cal/mag deficiancy. Try keeping the ph of your water/food solution above 6.5 for optimal absorbtion of those two elements. Below that (in soil anyways) they begin to get locked out. Steamed bone meal is high in calcium as well. And don't start flushing them yet, the buds look wonderful and have a ton of filling out to do.
> 
> The seed fairy dropped me off some seeds the other day. They are all above ground now and I'm thinking of naming them Kikki, Agent and Amber. Sorry Barbie  What do you girls think?? If you would like to check them out I have a pic of two of them on mr west's thread. Third one just poked her head above soil, looked around and nodded her head and said "yup, this is cool!"


Thanks for stopping by Highlander..I appreciate your master advice. I will test the ph which I actaully have never done before ( I know... fuckin idiot!!!)
I love the idea that you will name the seeds dropped by the fairy Kikki, Agent and Amber. That is so awesome!!!!! Big smile, not so depressed anymore.. and now I have an idea for another drawing...Thanks...Very cool indeed.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sorry girls I'm going to have to disagree...I know I know I'm sorry, do with me what you must  Just skimmed your journal Amber, very nice! Nute burn typically occurs in the top leaves first and starts at the tips of the leaves. That looks more like a cal/mag deficiancy. Try keeping the ph of your water/food solution above 6.5 for optimal absorbtion of those two elements. Below that (in soil anyways) they begin to get locked out. Steamed bone meal is high in calcium as well. And don't start flushing them yet, the buds look wonderful and have a ton of filling out to do.
> 
> The seed fairy dropped me off some seeds the other day. They are all above ground now and I'm thinking of naming them Kikki, Agent and Amber. Sorry Barbie  What do you girls think?? If you would like to check them out I have a pic of two of them on mr west's thread. Third one just poked her head above soil, looked around and nodded her head and said "yup, this is cool!"


awwww man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome I'm so happy!! I will go ahead now and name them that now  Made me smile too!! They have just been blessed by the Godfather McWest over on the cheese thread, and Barbie honey I don't know you yet but I have a real cute plant that I will name after you if thats ok : ?)

And doubley cool that it gave you a bit of inspiration for a drawing, good karma all around I'm thinking. I have seen some of your work over on the Inspired Art thread and it just blows me away I like it so much. You inspire me too Amber!!!

Take care, k.

Highlander


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Awesome I'm so happy!! I will go ahead now and name them that now  Made me smile too!! They have just been blessed by the Godfather McWest over on the cheese thread, and Barbie honey I don't know you yet but I have a real cute plant that I will name after you if thats ok : ?)
> 
> And doubley cool that it gave you a bit of inspiration for a drawing, good karma all around I'm thinking. I have seen some of your work over on the Inspired Art thread and it just blows me away I like it so much. You inspire me too Amber!!!
> 
> ...


yay! i'm happy again! please do.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> yay! i'm happy again! please do.


i dont know u to well either SB but stop over at my thread sometime, i'll have a gander through urs  

i'm feeling this naming convention HC, i may have 2 do the same lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I'm just glad I got the 4 hottest chicks on riu to let me name my plants after them before you did las lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Amber~ Your SLH is looking wonderful for a Phototron, really good growing there. The buds are looking like they can use 3 weeks and you will see the buds get OH so coated in trichs. I would spray with cal carb just before lights on , and like real fast and then allow air to blow in and remove moisture/humidity. I had done this with 7-8 week flowering plants and the next day the buds started swelling. I was so stoked. But you must cautious of high humidity and what can follow.
Love the drawing. Like the rodent and doll, my fav.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Awesome I'm so happy!! I will go ahead now and name them that now  Made me smile too!! They have just been blessed by the Godfather McWest over on the cheese thread, and Barbie honey I don't know you yet but I have a real cute plant that I will name after you if thats ok : ?)
> 
> And doubley cool that it gave you a bit of inspiration for a drawing, good karma all around I'm thinking. I have seen some of your work over on the Inspired Art thread and it just blows me away I like it so much. You inspire me too Amber!!!
> 
> ...


highlander honey - stoner barbie is one of us.... you should definately have a plant/seed named after her..... let me know if Mr. West gives you any trouble.... and I'll come straighten him out for you.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

K baby that sounds good! I already have a cutie picked out and she is called Stoner Barbie!! Westy's been fine but i'll let you know if he acts up...You may have to go over and give im a spanking lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW..... lots of super groovy love in this journal.... what a keeper!!!!!
Def good vibes all around....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## ken 2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

hello dr amber trichome just like to say what a great thread you have here been following it for a while now as also have some slh on the go (5th week of flower) thanks and peace out


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2011)

ken 2010 said:


> hello dr amber trichome just like to say what a great thread you have here been following it for a while now as also have some slh on the go (5th week of flower) thanks and peace out


Cool man, cant wait to see your grow!!!!!!!! Can you give me link or put a copy in your signature.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cute Amber  made me smile!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 19, 2011)

oooooo nice buddage! so....is that a love bird?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 19, 2011)

One Love to the Love Bird


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW..... lots of super groovy love in this journal.... what a keeper!!!!!
> Def good vibes all around....


good people, good vibes, good shit talking, oh - and good highs!!
he he


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> oooooo nice buddage! so....is that a love bird?


 Hi Stonie,
My bird is a love bird. He is about 15 years old. He is very awnry and very spoiled. 
He is really really smart and knows how to manipulate us into doing anything he wants. What he wants most of the time is a lot of love and affection. He likes to snuggle. 
He was actually a stray. 
About 14 years ago as I arrived home from work in beautiful sunny Santa Rosa, Ca I heard some strange cherps. I looked up to the beautiful blue sky and there he was on a telephone wire. I looked at him for a couple minutes and then he suddenly flew right at me. I darted for the door to the house but he was trying to land on my head. Before I knew it he was in my house and on top of my refridgerator. I was in shock thinking what is this thing, wow, hes sooooo bright and friendly! 
I brought him to the local bird shop. They told me he was a tame lovebird , very young. He must have excaped from someones house. 
Well, its been a long time and we have been through so much together. He is old and fragile. I know we are now living on borrowed time and its impossible for me to imagine life without him.  wee ohh weettt , wwitt whooooooooo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> good people, good vibes, good shit talking, oh - and good highs!!
> he he


straight up


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 20, 2011)

awww that is such a touching story. he finally found who he was supposed to be with. that is so cool.

smoked my scissor hash from my trim so i'm kinda not right right now. lol


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey amber lemmy looks great!! I have been busy and missed a lot here! And sad day no plants named me  also your box if full amber would love to talk more about art with ya!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 20, 2011)

ahhh nice story doc  fair play to ya mate


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love your style~ For soil bugs like gnats etc. If organic grab some Neematodes and they will eat them up, then when there is no more they will eat each other lol. I love the organic way of life. Oh and yeah one more week then just water and Molasses should be on time.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1392564View attachment 1392563


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I love your style~ For soil bugs like gnats etc. If organic grab some Neematodes and they will eat them up, then when there is no more they will eat each other lol. I love the organic way of life. Oh and yeah one more week then just water and Molasses should be on time.


dude, will neematodes live in mulch peet soil medium? I can NOT believe how many of those bugs are in that medium. I mean 2 more of my sticky traps are covered again!!!! I didnt have this prob at all last grow..its those fuckers at Pyraponics that have screwed me again..I think that they came in the peet moss mulch mixture that I bought from them... damn those gangstas!!!


----------



## doobmonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,
I've been reading your thread because I too will be starting a little SLH brood shortly (waiting for Mama to give me enough cloning material). I just wanted to pass on a suggestion (unless someone else beat me to it). I've been using ordinary white ribbon to tie the plants. It's cheap, easy to see, easy to remove or adjust, less chance of cutting into the plant. Seems I've been using the same roll I bought at Wal Mart 10 years ago for gift wrapping, it never runs out! I think it would be cheaper than dental floss, unless you grow your own, seems there was a guy in Montana...

Good luck with your SLH!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm gunna get me a horse,,,just about this big,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,; !)


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 20, 2011)

what?................


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

With a pair of heavy duty,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

Its an old Frank Zappa song lol. Montana by Frank Zappa, give it a listen its kind of a blast from the past!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJN_uWaVRfo


----------



## doobmonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm gunna get me a horse,,,just about this big,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,; !)



...and ride him all along the borderline


----------



## doobmonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> With a pair of heavy duty,,,,,,,,,,


...zerchon encrusted tweezers in my hand. 

Every other wrangler would think that I was mighty grand.

Cuz I'm movin to montana soon

Gonna be a dental floss tycoon

Sorry folks, those lines just can't go unfinished!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

Well hell no I was waiting for ya to finish em!

Night night


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh ok, hahahaa i was like WTF, i love zappa, do ya like little feet?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> oh ok, hahahaa i was like WTF, i love zappa, do ya like little feet?


Why, does my new sweetie have little feet hehe, sorry couln't resist . I do! Are little Feat from your era?

The new girls are doing good and growing very fast! They get treated very well Amber lol they have music in the budroom they can listen to and they get top stop in the nursery 
 Started the big girls out with some mellow stuff first,,Gary Jules Mad World then some Guess Who and I think when I go back up there we'll move on to some Hollywood Undead to liven things up in there. They love the sound waves! 

What would your girl like to listen to : ?!)


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 21, 2011)

Amber - Don't forget about the Cal/Mag deficiency pointed out a few pages back.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

It's actually to late in Ambers gro to do anything about it, that stuff needs to be caught way early, but if I were her I wouldn't worry to much about it at this point. Ya learn a little from each grow. Later!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> oh ok, hahahaa i was like WTF, i love zappa, do ya like little feet?


I fuckin love ZAPPA and LOVE little FEat... my all time favorite song by Little Feat..RED STEAMLINER...good vibe going to listen to that tonite.... thanks stonie.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Why, does my new sweetie have little feet hehe, sorry couln't resist . I do! Are little Feat from your era?
> 
> The new girls are doing good and growing very fast! They get treated very well Amber lol they have music in the budroom they can listen to and they get top stop in the nursery
> Started the big girls out with some mellow stuff first,,Gary Jules Mad World then some Guess Who and I think when I go back up there we'll move on to some Hollywood Undead to liven things up in there. They love the sound waves!
> ...


Thanks for asking. Well please jam some JIMI for me ...my main man...then put on some DIO.... Play me some Zappa ... (I will not give up using dental floss!!!!!even if I go broke doing so) MOTORHEAD is a must right now cause the shows in a couple weeks.
I guess thats it for now ...HEY thanks that was really nice of you.. Ill pay you back when you smoke me up!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 21, 2011)

WTF hahahahaaa


hey, i get HT mag too!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> WTF hahahahaaa
> 
> 
> hey, i get HT mag too!



this is the cover to Strange Days by The Doors.... featuring that sexy Lizard King Jimbo Morrison..... you got to groove to the doors girl...you know.. Light My Fire.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2011)

HI, 
I was reading some very interesting articels last night in the March High Times. The article is on page 60 called... Inside the Resin Factory. 
There is a company called Trichome Technologies that has cutting edge growing going on. I was very surprised by many of the techniques that they are using. 
Foliar feeding on a daily basis!! That one blew me away. After reading this article it seems that the Jeorge Cervantes Medial MJ Bible is out of date in many reguards. 
You should see the automatic trimmer they have. This bitch is not to be believed. It is called the Twister. It is the Rolls Royce of automatic trimmers. The guy who is running the machine is wearing a nuclear bomb face mask, googles, a blue bathing cap and a plastic white trash bag!!!!! I want that job.. (but i wouldnt wear any of that) get high on the fumes...They talk about fogponics, a process of delivering micro-misted oxygenated water to the plants roots system. Killer article

I will be spraying Lemmy with Extreme gardening Cal Carb tomorrow right before lights on. Her buds will then get huge in about 7 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!
The bugs are fucking bad, man... I hope I can pull this one off.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

The Lizard King was amazing wasn't he. He had to go way to young. Doors fan for sure!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 21, 2011)

hey amber love pic 007  u can see the trichs all the way down the leaf


----------



## golddog (Jan 21, 2011)

Great growing, especially in a Phototron, mine never looked that good.

Commenting about the article in High Times, march, same article on page 72, talking about harvesting, very interesting read.

Dr. Mahlberg, must be a mad scientist, indicated they stuck a syringe into the head of a trichome and found that THC in resin is highest when it is still clear.

Hmm....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2011)

golddog said:


> Great growing, especially in a Phototron, mine never looked that good.
> 
> Commenting about the article in High Times, march, same article on page 72, talking about harvesting, very interesting read.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you Golddog, my fellow Phototron mate.
Wasnt that an awesome article. I noted that Jorge Cervantes is kinda outdated in many reguards... But he was correct in the Bible stating that trichomes are at their highest WITH SATIVAS when clear maybe milky...def not Amber. Dr. Mahllberg, that mad scientist, found the same to be true to this day. I am worried a bit I might get past my highest TCH content with my SLH. I am going to be taking pix this weekend of my trichome.. stop by again later to check them out! Peace


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 22, 2011)

Amber - Lemmy is looking good- how much longer to finish?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Amber~ I see you have been reading the newest issue of HT. What do you think about the Ganja cappucino drink? I am totally going to try it. I am thinking about using SLH being it will go really well with the coffee buzz. Oh and love reading that Lemmy is getting fat.


----------



## doobmonster (Jan 22, 2011)

Buds are looking good, anxious to see the finished product!

BTW, ya know there is a Zappa/Little Feat connection? Roy Estrada (1st LF bass player) was originally in the Mothers Of Invention and I think Lowell George may have had a brief stint with them as well. I just downloaded "16 Years Of Grey Whistle Test" which has Little Feat performing Rock n Roll Doctor in 1975 and a bunch of other cool stuff from the 70's.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 22, 2011)

oh wicked! i am so going to check that out.


----------



## fabfun (Jan 22, 2011)

hi girls hey amber is your avatar some of your work


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey amber just stopping in to see how lemmy was been so busy didn't realize how much I missed again lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> Amber - Lemmy is looking good- how much longer to finish?


 Hi sis, I started flushing Sat. She is getting plump but she has a lot of leaf burn and bugs are now infesting my house plants... I have to take her down as soon as possible. Ill be posting my journal for the weekend up here in a bit. Please let me know what you think sweetie!!!!


GoldenGanja13 said:


> Amber~ I see you have been reading the newest issue of HT. What do you think about the Ganja cappucino drink? I am totally going to try it. I am thinking about using SLH being it will go really well with the coffee buzz. Oh and love reading that Lemmy is getting fat.


Hey Dude, Yes the new March High times issue has some really really good articles that are very educational. I have seen that Ganja Cappuciono drink adverised several times. It sounds super delicious and with the extra punch who could possibly resist. 
It would go wonderfully with some space cake. Thank you very much for your suggestion of misting her with the cal-carb It did make a difference. Her 2nd calyxs opened up in about 7 hours just like you said. I was so impressed I did it again the next day but the results were not as obvious. I dont know if it was from the second spray but I did notice a bit more of her leaves looked burnt out.


doobmonster said:


> Buds are looking good, anxious to see the finished product!
> 
> BTW, ya know there is a Zappa/Little Feat connection? Roy Estrada (1st LF bass player) was originally in the Mothers Of Invention and I think Lowell George may have had a brief stint with them as well. I just downloaded "16 Years Of Grey Whistle Test" which has Little Feat performing Rock n Roll Doctor in 1975 and a bunch of other cool stuff from the 70's.


Wow, thanks for stopping by with a nice compliment and some really cool history facts of 2 of my fav bands. I did not know that connection! I will have to check out 16 years of grey whistle test. Right on....peace


Stoner.Barbie said:


> oh wicked! i am so going to check that out.





fabfun said:


> hi girls hey amber is your avatar some of your work


Hi fabfun, I hope your construction job is going well. My avatar is not my art work. I happen to pick up this postcard at a local shop somewhere, maybe a music store, I cant remember. I really love it. I love the lighting in it, the way it shines through the blinds. Very mysterious. 


rene112388 said:


> Hey amber just stopping in to see how lemmy was been so busy didn't realize how much I missed again lol


Hi Rene, Thanks for stopping by. Im almost done here with Lemmy its been a long hard ride, I hope it pays off in the end!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2011)

The meditating Love Bird.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey did you sneak into my house and steal my pine cones?! 

How are ya Amber hon : ?!)

Hey I think one of the reasons that peeps let their trics turn more has to do with the other cannaboids maturing too??

Have an awesome day!!


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey amber lemmy is gorgeous!! Glad your almost done you will definitely benefit from her!! Glad to hear its going so well for ya!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 24, 2011)

how many more days until Lemmy dies a beautiful death?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL Dude, Things is really stressed in the 'tron. That thrip prob I had a whiles back that I thought I kicked...welll I didnt. Those fuckers are flying all over my house and have gotten into my house plants. One even bit me on my leg right through my pants and I screamed. I have all these blue sticky traps all over the house. Lemmy is stressing. A lot of her leaves have dried up like over fried french fries and the burning seems to be moving closer on her little leaves. I did use some Cal Carb spray which boosted her buds, but I think her time is nearing . I am addicted to healthy bud porn (must seek medical attention at the nearest bud porn annonymous) so looking at my little Lemmy is heartbreaking. I just pray, LORD HAVE MERCY on me, that my buds arent tasting like some nasty Bloombastic twat. So Maybe sat depending on how she looks.... that would only be a weeks flush...Is that OK to do.. Let me know Keeeks...


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOL Dude, Things is really stressed in the 'tron. That thrip prob I had a whiles back that I thought I kicked...welll I didnt. Those fuckers are flying all over my house and have gotten into my house plants. One even bit me on my leg right through my pants and I screamed. I have all these blue sticky traps all over the house. Lemmy is stressing. A lot of her leaves have dried up like over fried french fries and the burning seems to be moving closer on her little leaves. I did use some Cal Carb spray which boosted her buds, but I think her time is nearing . I am addicted to healthy bud porn (must seek medical attention at the nearest bud porn annonymous) so looking at my little Lemmy is heartbreaking. I just pray, LORD HAVE MERCY on me, that my buds arent tasting like some nasty Bloombastic twat. So Maybe sat depending on how she looks.... that would only be a weeks flush...Is that OK to do.. Let me know Keeeks...



nooooooo.... please dont cut me down lemmys shouting at ya, i need some more time mummy


----------



## atomicronick (Jan 24, 2011)

not a bad plant.......i like it...hate that stupid box tho. its ugly as hell. good luck


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nooooooo.... please dont cut me down lemmys shouting at ya, i need some more time mummy


I dont think I fuckin care anymore Las...I need to move on.. and I need to get that bitch stripped down and smoked up. Plus I dont want my trichomes to turn amber. She is screaming , but mummy mummy get me the fuck out of the ugly box..... I wonder if I can sell it on craigslist and the money I make get a real grow set up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2011)

atomicronick said:


> not a bad plant.......i like it...hate that stupid box tho. its ugly as hell. good luck


Hey, dont make fun of my Phototron. She is a cool sci-fi growing machine. I know your just jealous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I dont think I fuckin care anymore Las...I need to move on.. and I need to get that bitch stripped down and smoked up. Plus I dont want my trichomes to turn amber. She is screaming , but mummy mummy get me the fuck out of the ugly box..... I wonder if I can sell it on craigslist and the money I make get a real grow set up.


 ok mate if u think thats best then go for it. i can only see clear trichs though, can u see any cloudy yet?




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey, dont make fun of my Phototron. She is a cool sci-fi growing machine. I know your just jealous!!!!!!!!!


a damned fine growing machine if i say so myself


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey, dont make fun of my Phototron. She is a cool sci-fi growing machine. I know your just jealous!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, only Amber can make fun of her phototron


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 24, 2011)

you need neem oil, lots of it during veg.

then a little as you move into flower.

and ladybugs are kickass.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Doc, sorry about the bug thing...Here is a link to an artical on thrips and other stuff you might find interesting...

http://urbangardenmagazine.com/?s=thrips

Bud look good and frosty...She looks like a movie star getting make up in there! lol


----------



## doobmonster (Jan 24, 2011)

Why buy? You can make anything they sell with parts from Home Depot, Wal Mart and sprinkler supply stores, be innovative. I made my drip setup using 6 kitty litter buckets. I did use an old 2' x 4' reservoir, an aquarium pump, a shuttle kit, 6 8" net pots, hydroton. Put it in a closet with a 400 watt digital ballast (so I can switch from MH to HPS), a couple 100 watt cfl's to supplement ($5 reflectors from Wal Mart), a bathroom fan in the ceiling (on timer) sucks out the warm air and sends it to a vent outside the house. I have some single hydro units I use for the mothers made from kitty litter buckets incorporating hydrofarm parts and an aquarium air pump. I keep them in another room since they're not as time sensitive. I don't like giving company's my hard earned cash for something I can make, it's really not difficult and rewarding too. Now if I can just educate myself enough to get around buying the expensive nutes. The Phototron is cool though, in a sort of retro way, you can probably improve it somehow. Good Luck Doc!


----------



## doobmonster (Jan 24, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Hey Doc, sorry about the bug thing...Here is a link to an artical on thrips and other stuff you might find interesting...
> 
> http://urbangardenmagazine.com/?s=thrips
> 
> Interesting article. Anyone ever use diatomaceous earth? Neem oil always give a unique taste, not bad but you know it's there.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Amber honey how ya doing. I have been having a problem with fruitflys lately and was talking to one of the guys at the hydro store and he told me about a product the you mix with your water to control egg laying flying insects like thrips and stuff. Think he said it was called gnatgo or natgo? Anyways he said they had just sold out of it, I wonder why, right lol. I'm going to start using it next week when they get some more in. 

catch ya later!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 25, 2011)

atomicronick said:


> not a bad plant.......i like it...hate that stupid box tho. its ugly as hell. good luck


okay - did he really just roll in here - insult the "tron" and then roll out?? What a jackass!



Pon De Floor said:


> you need neem oil, lots of it during veg. then a little as you move into flower. and ladybugs are kickass.


yes PON - lady bugs or red ladys do kick ass for lots of pest problems..... I must say - I have monthly pest control service for my house, and I've never had a bug problem... my neighbors have with spidermites and such, but luckily not me.



doobmonster said:


> Why buy? You can make anything they sell with parts from Home Depot, Wal Mart and sprinkler supply stores, be innovative. I made my drip setup using 6 kitty litter buckets. I did use an old 2' x 4' reservoir, an aquarium pump, a shuttle kit, 6 8" net pots, hydroton. Put it in a closet with a 400 watt digital ballast (so I can switch from MH to HPS), a couple 100 watt cfl's to supplement ($5 reflectors from Wal Mart), a bathroom fan in the ceiling (on timer) sucks out the warm air and sends it to a vent outside the house. I have some single hydro units I use for the mothers made from kitty litter buckets incorporating hydrofarm parts and an aquarium air pump. I keep them in another room since they're not as time sensitive. I don't like giving company's my hard earned cash for something I can make, it's really not difficult and rewarding too. Now if I can just educate myself enough to get around buying the expensive nutes. The Phototron is cool though, in a sort of retro way, you can probably improve it somehow. Good Luck Doc!


True True... anything!



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Amber honey how ya doing. I have been having a problem with fruitflys lately and was talking to one of the guys at the hydro store and he told me about a product the you mix with your water to control egg laying flying insects like thrips and stuff. Think he said it was called gnatgo or natgo? Anyways he said they had just sold out of it, I wonder why, right lol. I'm going to start using it next week when they get some more in.
> 
> catch ya later!


you're right Highlander - it's Gnatgo, with a G - saw it at my hydro shop last week.... I'm going friday Amber - I'll take a pic of the bottle for you and post it up.
and on your flushing - a week is a little shy - but it doesn't have to be 2 weeks either - how is the runoff water looking now? (I'm thinking 10 8-10 days... especially if Lemmy is in that bad of shape)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Hey Doc, sorry about the bug thing...Here is a link to an artical on thrips and other stuff you might find interesting...
> 
> http://urbangardenmagazine.com/?s=thrips
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah shes gets a lot of pamperin, and trust me, compared to your beauty right now, shes looking more like a drag queen than anything. Still loveable though.



doobmonster said:


> Why buy? You can make anything they sell with parts from Home Depot, Wal Mart and sprinkler supply stores, be innovative. I made my drip setup using 6 kitty litter buckets. I did use an old 2' x 4' reservoir, an aquarium pump, a shuttle kit, 6 8" net pots, hydroton. Put it in a closet with a 400 watt digital ballast (so I can switch from MH to HPS), a couple 100 watt cfl's to supplement ($5 reflectors from Wal Mart), a bathroom fan in the ceiling (on timer) sucks out the warm air and sends it to a vent outside the house. I have some single hydro units I use for the mothers made from kitty litter buckets incorporating hydrofarm parts and an aquarium air pump. I keep them in another room since they're not as time sensitive. I don't like giving company's my hard earned cash for something I can make, it's really not difficult and rewarding too. Now if I can just educate myself enough to get around buying the expensive nutes. The Phototron is cool though, in a sort of retro way, you can probably improve it somehow. Good Luck Doc!


I wish I was has mechanically inclined as you!!!! Your so lucky you have the skills and motivation to make things happen. I have to really organize my time and prioritiize how I can enjoy my life working a FT job. My plant and art are what I enjoy doing the most, and both take a lot of time and energy. The rest needs to be made simple or payed for , unfortuentley. Wish I had more time. Lifes too damn short!!



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Amber honey how ya doing. I have been having a problem with fruitflys lately and was talking to one of the guys at the hydro store and he told me about a product the you mix with your water to control egg laying flying insects like thrips and stuff. Think he said it was called gnatgo or natgo? Anyways he said they had just sold out of it, I wonder why, right lol. I'm going to start using it next week when they get some more in.
> 
> catch ya later!


Doing good HL. Thanks for the heads up on gnatgo, should have tried it a while ago. Ill be looking forward to hearing how it works for you. Please keep those biting flys away from my stem and leaves. If you hear any screaming youll know who it is. 




a damned fine growing machine if i say so myself [/QUOTE]
Sweet, thanks

_okay - did he really just roll in here - insult the "tron" and then roll out?? What a jackass!_

LOL....thanks for watchin my back girlfriend

_yes PON - lady bugs or red ladys do kick ass for lots of pest problems..... I must say - I have monthly pest control service for my house, and I've never had a bug problem... my neighbors have with spidermites and such, but luckily not me._

I dig ladybugs and would use them. They would make for beautiful imagary. But the doors of the Tron stay open so they would excape...
Did you ever see the Jeorge Cervantes vidio on how to grow... he talks about bugs adn intoduces the ladybugs into the grow room. Then he says .....and if you need to get then lady bugs out of the garden ...just vacuum them up....and take them out of the vacuum and use them again.....they dont mind at all. LOL



_you're right Highlander - it's Gnatgo, with a G - saw it at my hydro shop last week.... I'm going friday Amber - I'll take a pic of the bottle for you and post it up._
_and on your flushing - a week is a little shy - but it doesn't have to be 2 weeks either - how is the runoff water looking now? (I'm thinking 10 8-10 days... especially if Lemmy is in that bad of shape)[/QUOTE]_

Thanks Kiki, your the bomb!
Thanks for stopping by everyone, take it easy and have an awesome day!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ok mate if u think thats best then go for it. i can only see clear trichs though, can u see any cloudy yet?
> 
> 
> a damned fine growing machine if i say so myself


Hey bud, they dont look milky? New studies have shown that clear is actually where the highest THC content is stored. One of the reasons I chose SLH was for the 22-23% Tch level..one of the highest around. I am looking for a soaring everlasting high that makes you super creative. I dream of some light hallucinating. 

Ahhhh, your sweet.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey bud, they dont look milky? New studies have shown that clear is actually where the highest THC content is stored. One of the reasons I chose SLH was for the 22-23% Tch level..one of the highest around. I am looking for a soaring everlasting high that makes you super creative. I dream of some light hallucinating.
> 
> Ahhhh, your sweet.


Don't forget that it gets better with age! Just wait until your smoking your dank with a one or two month cure...yum!!

Full time job huh baby? No that doesn't leave for a lot of extra time but it sounds like you have your priorities straight. 

Stay golden Ponyboy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2011)

High Times March addition.The bulb and ballast breakdown.page 52
This artilcle is very important in many reguards. 
Todays new electronic and digital ballasts are not compatible with the standard metal Halide and High pressure sodium bulbs that growers have been accustomed to using over the past 30 years.

There is no HSP bulb compatible with electronic and digital ballasts...
NOR can ONE BE MADE.

Bulbs are burning out at an unmanageable rate....
BUT THE KICKER......
When these bulbs burn out the gas inside the bulb is released. This means that sodium, mercury and phosphorous vapors are covering our gardens!!!
AND buds we have been smoking ,,,, certainly not a desired or healthy aftereffect, especially for those using cannabis medicinally.
Ive taken some quotes from this article. Heads up, stay healthy


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey amber, buds look like they're swelling a bit now. Hows the density on those top flowers? Looks pretty awesome. Hows the smell in yours atm? Mines stinks of lemons! 

Interesting read about the HPS. Would like to see some of the studies.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Evening fellow toker : !) Hows it going?? Do you work during the day with your full time job? Haha yeah I know, were did that come from?!?

BUT THE KICKER......
When these bulbs burn out the gas inside the bulb is released. This means that sodium, mercury and phosphorous vapors are covering our gardens!!!
AND buds we have been smoking ,,,, certainly not a desired or healthy aftereffect, especially for those using cannabis medicinally.
Ive taken some quotes from this article. Heads up, stay healthy  

I guess if you had a dedicated exhaust (always running) you prolly would not have an issue with that.

Hope your day went well! I'm pretty sure your four hours earlier than I, were you are. Talk to ya!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Hey amber, buds look like they're swelling a bit now. Hows the density on those top flowers? Looks pretty awesome. Hows the smell in yours atm? Mines stinks of lemons!
> 
> Interesting read about the HPS. Would like to see some of the studies.


Hi Wow, I am ready to chop this weekend. The smell is sooo amazing.. like pickeled lemons...LOL 


Highlanders cave said:


> Evening fellow toker : !) Hows it going?? Do you work during the day with your full time job? Haha yeah I know, were did that come from?!?
> 
> BUT THE KICKER......
> When these bulbs burn out the gas inside the bulb is released. This means that sodium, mercury and phosphorous vapors are covering our gardens!!!
> ...


Hi HIGHlanding, I had a wonderful day, thankyou. Your added comment about the ballast and lights is very helpful to me. Thank you for your imput. I am looking to get a tent set up and want to make good decisions on my purchases. Im very lucky to have you stop by and help me out. Peace bro , talk to ya


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2011)

Have a nice day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

nice job girlie. +reps. my little boy is at home with me today. he looks like a tiny drunk. lol he went to the dentist to have some work done and now he is all drugged up. poor little guy.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> nice job girlie. +reps. my little boy is at home with me today. he looks like a tiny drunk. lol he went to the dentist to have some work done and now he is all drugged up. poor little guy.


How old is he : ?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

Watch out Lemmy, toss him a bud for his bong........

and then when he turns around to put it in his bowl stretch those nice long arms of yours out and strangle the little shit before he kills you!!

Haha kidding darlin! I'll be thinking of you Sat. morn 9 30 your time. Take stretch breaks, be comfortable, have everything you need right at hand incl drinks, good posture and good tunes. Love ya!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Watch out Lemmy, toss him a bud for his bong........
> 
> and then when he turns around to put it in his bowl stretch those nice long arms of yours out and strangle the little shit before he kills you!!
> 
> Haha kidding darlin! I'll be thinking of you Sat. morn 9 30 your time. Take stretch breaks, be comfortable, have everything you need right at hand incl drinks, good posture and good tunes. Love ya!


LOL
Thanks HIGHlanding, We will be higher than hell Sat morn. 
Me and chucky go way back. We're partners in crime. I have a stuffed chucky doll I sleep with everynight. He protects me and watches my back. I keep him loved and norished with plenty of dope. Do you like the little overalls I made for him?
HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEH


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh right love the leaves


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How old is he : ?)


he is six and handled everything like a champ. he has already had 2 bowls of my home made chicken soup and a grill cheese sandwich.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

Ahh that is soo cool, and he was a trooper too huh! Mom's little champ!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

i made his daddy take him (he's the one with the money). lol he said he cried and my little boy told him to suck it up. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

You tell em kidddo!!


----------



## atomicronick (Jan 26, 2011)

[QUOTE...okay - did he really just roll in here - insult the "tron" and then roll out?? What a jackass!

yeah, kind of. was looking for something specific and came across this. i thought it was ugly. that's about it. the phototron, that is. i like the plant. but....i like weed. so... that's it. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

And what? You felt the need to come back and insult it again?!? That was a pretty backhanded apology dude


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2011)

atomicronick said:


> [QUOTE...okay - did he really just roll in here - insult the "tron" and then roll out?? What a jackass!
> 
> yeah, kind of. was looking for something specific and came across this. i thought it was ugly. that's about it. the phototron, that is. i like the plant. but....i like weed. so... that's it. lol


Your ugly in everyway......


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

never mind the hand lol its my first one made from still pics. just for you girl.

http://stonerbarbie.mediashare.com?selectedalbum=stonerbarbie503585


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

ugggg i can't get the stupid thing to work!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

HAHAHA that was great! Is Skipper Barbies' friend?

Nice one hun


----------



## kush fario (Jan 26, 2011)

i would like to buy a phototron from some one but i do not want to pay any where close to the price they charge for them if any one has one just laying around just tell me mabe we could spark up a deal


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

ok here we go. just for you doc.

[video=youtube;tzrLfUBR-QI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzrLfUBR-QI[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> ok here we go. just for you doc.
> 
> [video=youtube;tzrLfUBR-QI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzrLfUBR-QI[/video]


You da bomb Stonie.LMFAO That is one amazing video!!!! HOW THE HELL DID YOU DO THAT? I like your style girlfriend.
Thanks for starting my day out with a bang. 
Im outta this journal pretty soon. I hope you dont mind me crashing at your house to party now and again. You were with me here from the very beginning, through think and through thin and always kept my spirts up. Lots of love Amber


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 27, 2011)

you'll be comming back though right? thanks for that. i just took about 40 still pics and turned it into a video took me about 2 hours to do about 20 sec of video. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW, Amazing stonie!!!!!!!!
I'll be back eventually for more fun and games fur shur. Im going be moving out of my present local. 
Out of da getto and into a penthouse!!
The move might take some time but greener pastures are in my future.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDN9y2vTdUs


Grow Journal Conclusions:
Good grow medium is a must. Check the grow medium for bugs carefully before using.
First sign of bugs NEEM immediately and pay close attention for activity. Scratch at the surface to see if bugs are hiding. Incectasical soap really didnt work very well at all. Blue sticky traps worked very well. I did not try Neem, I should have!
Keep nutrients low, try 1/2 recommended dose. Try to stay with the same brand name with all nutrients. Use mineral supplements, not just npk.
Try Foliar spray on a weekly basis.
Look carefully in detail at the plants color, texture, patterns, ect. Any slight change that looks unhealthy must be dealt with fast. I didnt pay close enough attention to the leaves brown spots and the damage went far beyond where I could have possibly controlled it.
Garden with care but also allow for risks in order to gain more knowledge.
New Products Used: Humasol, CO2 Extreme Gardening, blue sticky traps for bugs, Molasses, incecticidal soap.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 27, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome;5230660[video=youtube;ZDN9y2vTdUs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDN9y2vTdUs[/video]


wow, total flash back. thanks doc good luck on your move!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck with your move Doc...

Cool vid Barbie...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Amber hon let me know before you split riu, k?

Listening to The End now as I puruse through everyone's journals!

I feel good things coming your way soon baby, I'm very happy for ya!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDN9y2vTdUs
> 
> 
> Grow Journal Conclusions:
> ...


You forgot #7 Amber honey,,,Above all, don't be to hard on myself, and don't forget to say at least once a day... "I'm doing an awesome job on my plants!"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok HL, I let you know if I split..
#7 is good advise , Thanks dude.
Check out this video..I LOVE Sanford and SOn. I watch an episode everynight before bed to relax. 
This scene is out of my favorite episode...Hahahahahahhahahahahha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydv6j9CrPGo


----------



## lowrider2000 (Jan 27, 2011)

thats crazy yo insane


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Haha that was great,,,,cracked me up lol. Vaguelly remember that one now!


----------



## doobmonster (Jan 30, 2011)

I am happy to say I have had a bug free winter , so far. besides a couple of harmless stinkbugs here and there. I probably just jinxed myself, oh shit. I think I got stinkfoot!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey amber, just thought id drop by see how things are going. Have you taken any more samples? I took a pretty large one last night and it really messed me up lol. After smoking probably 5% THC for the past few months, I was not prepared for what followed haha. She is a force to be reckoned with that's for sure!


----------



## SFBonvivant (Sep 7, 2011)

Is the unit energy efficient? It seems to use t5 bulbs along with supplemental cfl's, so I'm guessing it's fairly cheap to run. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2011)

SFBonvivant said:


> Is the unit energy efficient? It seems to use t5 bulbs along with supplemental cfl's, so I'm guessing it's fairly cheap to run. Thanks for sharing!!!


Heeelllllooooo.. hahah.. thanks for stopping by.. Yes the unit is energy effecient. After growing more i think that the phototron would be best used for 2 things. One would be for one plant as a 12/12 grow .. and the strain should be a good 12/12 strain . By that i mean one that tends to grown short with one large cola. (BUBBLEBOMB) Most recently i have utilized the phototron for growning my seedling until they are ready to go into my tent. I was able to create 2 levels allowing me approx. 14 party cups of seedlings. It workied wonderfully. I will try to grab you a photo, easier yet. please go to my signature at the bottome of this post and it will take you to my last grow and the picture is in the first few pages.. ... it really does work well but there are many tricks that i learned along the way that should be applied to getting the most our of this unit. 
best of luck. happy gardening! amber


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

thought this thread was dead, good to see it's still rocking on, resubbed............lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2011)

hahah, it was dead for like 7 months!!!!!!! ahhahaha, i was looking for DST journal and just happend by this or i would never have seen this! 
HI ghb! nice to see ya again.. i havent seen ya around buddy for a while.. now im leaving for a while... hahahaha.. i hope your well... my old freind.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2012)

New PHOTOTRON grow
to grow where no one has grown before.

Hello fellow gardeners.
​Im going to see what i can do with the "tron" in a single plant grow once again. 

Im boarding this rocket ship now Due to **SPACE** constraints where i presently live.
After over a year staring this journal (wow time FLYS)and after gaining much gardening knowledge with my 2 DR120 Secret Jardin Tents under 600 watts... after having grown with soil, coco and hydro and many experiments with pots, nutrients, stress techniques and reinventing the tron this past year...im ready to take the tron back out for an out of this world space aged trip far beyond the reaches of this galaxy.


Im germinating a Cherry cheese Livers bean. Hoping for a female . I love this strain . It tops my medicininal favorite strains as the best for menstrual cramps which can incapacitate me and leave me in supreme pain. I have just a bit left in my curing jar from growing her last summer so i need to replenish my supply.

I found an exclusive Canna Products Hydro store in my area so im very stoked on that.. I picked up a discount ripped bag of Cana Coco,lol, and a bag of Fox Farm potting soil. 

I will start my baby in a party cup of Fox Farm and then transplant her to a one gallon Smart Pot with Coco for the duration of her life. 
Present new goal include cloning her and getting her out for garndners, care providers and patients in my location.... and spreading this amazing strain across the Azone. I have never cloned before so Im pretty excited learning how to do it. 


Have a really great weekend, happy medicating.. 
Peace 
Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Amber, I've always wanted to see a Phototron grow from start to finish!!! Sub'd up!! Also I'm finally trying to get everything ordered for my first grow and wanted to run this by you!!!

I've decided since it's my first grow and I'm learning the ropes just to get a 250w HPS. Since I'm on a budget, it was cheaper than a 400 or 600..plus the 250 shouldn't noticeably raise my "normal" monthly bill any higher, what you think?
Do you think the 250w HPS will be good for what I got planned.?. Which is 2-3 plants in 3gal pots 12-12 from seed? If I'm not doing 12-12fs, I would just try like 2-3 plants in 5gal buckets.
How do you think the 250w HPS would do with those two setups? Could it handle those number of plants, or could I use more or less? Going soil a few grows first, maybe coco in the future..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Hey Amber, I've always wanted to see a Phototron grow from start to finish!!! Sub'd up!! Also I'm finally trying to get everything ordered for my first grow and wanted to run this by you!!!
> 
> I've decided since it's my first grow and I'm learning the ropes just to get a 250w HPS. Since I'm on a budget, it was cheaper than a 400 or 600..plus the 250 shouldn't noticeably raise my "normal" monthly bill any higher, what you think?
> Do you think the 250w HPS will be good for what I got planned.?. Which is 2-3 plants in 3gal pots 12-12 from seed? If I'm not doing 12-12fs, I would just try like 2-3 plants in 5gal buckets.
> How do you think the 250w HPS would do with those two setups? Could it handle those number of plants, or could I use more or less? Going soil a few grows first, maybe coco in the future..


Im happy to beam u up onto the ship my friend.
Congrats on your new set up.It sounds fantastic.
You will see a difference in your bill using those 250 wattslights.Try it, you can always use those lights in the future. Now if you start adding all the helpful fans and other gear..your bill will increase. as you know keeping a 12/12 lighting regiem will be very benifical to keeping costs down.
I would not grow biggers than a one to 2 gallon pots.. with the right nutes and enviorment ave yield is 2 oz off one girl 12/12from seed in my one gallon pot, coco..
i got those amazing results though with a 6oo watt light. Should be really intersting for me to see how much i can yield in the tron.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, after seeing you, Mantiszn, and Del..I'M going Coco!!! I figured less plants fighting for light would help yield too. Mantiszn had 2 plants in coco under a 400w and got 5oz..EACH!!! Since I'm only getting a 250w, I was thinking one at a time in bigger containers=higher yields?


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 25, 2012)

bunnyman on board doctor


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 25, 2012)

Mantiszn just bragging about you!! You're part of my "12-12 Gurus" I seek for answers...hahaha


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yay the doc is in the house!!!! Good to hear you're growing again, hope you get a female from that seed  I'm subbed up for sure!


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 26, 2012)

Scotty onboard captain,ready for missin course set for planet cherry cheese livers lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

IT's ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!

rock n roll Doc! hope you get a nice lady in the smelly cherry! let me know if not though  

I had a funny feeling you wouldn't be able to stop growing


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

hello droogies....


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 26, 2012)

Consider doing an outdoor under the nice arizona sun ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2012)

haha, hello droggies. you sound like an orange dog. did you know there was a garden onboard the starship enterprise? does anyone remember that episode? lol
Im goint to do a scrog phototron grow. check this out. 
I will drop the circular screen when she goes through the black hole. 
yes i would love to grow outdoors in the zone. the future looks bright. one day maybe one day. i can only dream .my cherrypopped so i wil bury her tomorrow. that didnt take too long in the azone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

Engage number 1!

glad she popped DAT. do you have pics of the pheno you had last time? there are a few in the ccxl i'm wanting to lock down and mix.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Glad to see your settled in your new place. Im in for the ride


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Supersilly billey, I hope your enjoying the nice warm weather your getting. Thanks for beaming up mate.

My last Cherry Cheese Livers was last summer. It was a real quick 12/12 from seed grow due to time constraints. I harvested her early at here in these pictures at 75 days. I think i can def get more meat out of this biotch this round in coco. Not chicken meat but quality beef.

I planted the baby this evening and the tron will be orbiting until tomorrow evening when she lands on planet Grassgrow. Temps are warm.. humidity 60%. Dialing in will be very interesting with this hot weather. My airconditioner isnt set yet. SO she will be in the 80 degrees, upper 80 degrees until it is, which is fine. I like to really get her moist and hot the first week in her party dress.

highdeehoe Donginton, what do you think of this pheno? look familiar?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

howdeedoodle DAT i remember it now. very sativa looking leaves compared to the rest of the pheno's. might be tricky finding that one again. i'm going to keep a bit better record of my grow this time round, actually make some notes on the pheno's for a change haha. 

i think without topping you'll get more out of that pheno. don't think i've had a pheno run past 9 weeks as yet. 

next stop orbit!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Amb's, Glad to see your not wasting any time and getting the finger's green again  
So you back on the cc x l train! It sure is a nice allround plant and a joy to grow and smoke, D.G.T i'll check to see if ive got ant of the left mate  Wish i had the chance to keep the one i grew last year, she was a cracker!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Amb's, Glad to see your not wasting any time and getting the finger's green again  
So you back on the cc x l train! It sure is a nice allround plant and a joy to grow and smoke, D.G.T i'll check to see if ive got ant of the left mate  Wish i had the chance to keep the one i grew last year, she was a cracker!
http://
http://


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

looks grand man, can't wait to showcase the strain again. my first real go at breeding


----------



## Dameon (Mar 29, 2012)

Phototron 9000 FTW! Woot! I'm gonna grab some Quantum Badboys here real soon. Florescents rule!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2012)

Mission aborted
mission aborted
mission aborted

the spaceship phototron has been taken down by the tweezer aliens. They ripped off the captains head. 
She is now parked lifeless until scotty can get the controls back up.

Danger cherry cheese liver
danger cherry cheese liver


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2012)

DONT WORRY the wockie jah master will come save the day.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2012)

*hey pretty lady, how u liking your new home? lots of new places to grow i hope. wtf happened to my thread?*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

dude i saw this one. they shoot ccxl off onto a planet as a baby 1 short montage later there'll be a massive ganja tree!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2012)

hey stonie, riu was hacked and the rollitup space cadet captain didnt back up the site for a month. rumor has it he was smoking the dog and it was just too strong for him. so that is why your journal has been deleted. sorry stonie. 

my new home is a shit hole . the cieling leaks the doors dont close, the oven has no temp reading, the shower is so hard it bruises me and my nieghbor is a phsyco from hell. but the electricity is free. i was going to abide by their rules and not grow but i have changed course. so i will be getting my tent up and hopefully stink out the place so they will kick me out and terminate my lease. lmao

the weather is wonderful. i havent been cold now in a month. 

off to planet cherry cheeze livers in THE STAR SHIp BATTLE GALACTIc. Spock has notified the Spockieans and they are sending a bigger space ship out to blast us to Planet Cherry Cheeze Livers!


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

Have a nice time up there, sounds quite "high" up.....


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2012)

*sorry to hear that its a shit hole. 

but at least youll have your meds to keep you happy. yay!

i went ahead and just posted some recent pics of my babies in my old thread. not even going to try and make another thread for this grow. lol*


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

old threads are cool, you can get properly comfy in them, lol. Hello Barbie, glad to see you around. Hope you are good.

Dr, that Spaceship departed yet?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2012)

*&#8203;hey DST! Good to see ya!*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2012)

THE space ship has not departed yet....I am in warp time zone. trying to get the ship up and ready for take off again. in the mean time 
have had a bit of time to investigate this strange planet i have landed on. 
strange plants and animals roam this land.....
View attachment 2101840View attachment 2101841View attachment 2101842View attachment 2101846


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 1, 2012)

Lovin the pics Doc ! Looks like the weather is nice, we're getting battered by some much needed rain


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

I am diggin the cool little bug covered in pollen. Great pics Ambs.


----------



## Dr High (Apr 2, 2012)

SUBBED! I wanna see the rest!

Doc


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

^^^^^^^wtf????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2012)

emarolling said:


> Compassionate Use Act of 1996,
> Health and Safety Code 11362.5,
> Alaska Ballot Measure #8,
> California's Proposition 215,
> ...


...........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks for the nice compliments of my photos. 
I just ordered this reverse osmosis countertop system. Super easy hook up. Garanteeed to get my ppms down to ZERO ! 
http://www.purewaterproducts.com/ctro.htm
germinating my last cherry cheese livers bean now. she is presently secluded in the incubation saucer..Tron scheduled for take off tonite. crew please prepare for take off. make sure the gila monsters are strapped in.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2012)

ahaha, so high on deep blue. the medication has really helped my eye pain. 
is it just me or is this song sounding a bit fast? lol
[video=youtube_share;EVZh4WcdC3s]http://youtu.be/EVZh4WcdC3s[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2012)

the tron has blasted off just look at all the schmoke.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2012)

here is a sketch of my new headquarters and doctors office. 
leave your clothes at the door. i said freak. 
View attachment 2105360


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2012)

IN the left corner the mighTY SEcret Jardin DR 120 Tent, yeah baby
packed with 
a Phat Filter hooked to a 6 inch in line eXhuast fan, exhausting out the vertical skylight. yeah play that funky music white boy.
Two , yes TWO.... 600 watt MH and HPS power lighting . an equivelant of 1200 fuckin watts. OWE! this is desert high octane sun.
Air conditioned intake 4 inch fan for cooling the lights and as a staight up intake into the tent.(oh NO not an intake fan! hehe.. ) so also included is a PASSIVE oscilating fan. mmmwaahhh!
TWo, YES 2!haha.. WATERFARMS ..thats the way i like it! ah ha ah 
SCROG SCREEN 
big ass Humidifier

Exhuasting the hot light air outside through the vertical sunwindow. 
temp/humidity reader
Reverse Osmosis water
General Hydroponics Nutreints.
i need the suppliment that is added to Reverse Osmosis water. 
thats all i can think of right now. 

I need to get a 20 foot extention ladder to open my window and hang the ducting. 
fuck big undertaking.. huge undertaking 
Im glad i sketched out this idea , it really helped me work things. OUt 

have a totally swinging day and night.


----------



## ohmy (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey doc you have all the cool toy's. i am running 1600w now and had to lose a few 12/12 plants that fell way behind. chronic made nice yummie cookies and I have cuts that will be going outside soon. my water farm is a fucking mess lol...


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Why not go big eh, 2 600s nice me lady!!!!! Rock on the Desert sun!


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 4, 2012)

Just seen the thread. I love the phototron! I smoked some Purple Skunk that was phototron'd 20 years ago. What are you? Like 40 years old. LOL Its been a long time since I seen 1 of these.


----------



## merkstillgrows (Apr 4, 2012)

bad ass grow amber, took me and hour but was worth it, good shit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2012)

hello, thanks for beaming abourd the spaceship. 
wierdest thing. I had my humidifier running all night and my humidity never went above 30 degrees. I wake up in the morning and the humidifier is off for hours and the humidity jumped to 50 degrees. I hope she will do ok today as no one will be around to spray her down for like 8 hours. eeEh. 
I found this very sweet picture of my lovebird pickle back a bit in this here journal i guess sometime last year. He isnt very healthy these days. He has to wear a plastic Elizabethian collar to stop himself from picking at his wound under his wing. It breaks my heart but i might have to put him down this weekend. 
He is sixteen. This is the way i like to remember him


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2012)

uncle picky with his collar getting a neck massage


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Bless, poor ickle Pickle......I bet he's had a grand life.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 4, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Just seen the thread. I love the phototron! I smoked some Purple Skunk that was phototron'd 20 years ago. What are you? Like 40 years old. LOL Its been a long time since I seen 1 of these.


Haha. Remember the phototron ads in Playboy?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi DST! yes picky has had a pretty good life. Traveled the country, had a lovely wife, had 30 babies...was catered to day and night. endless hours of personal massages. Did i ever tell you he was a stray? One day i looked up and saw him on the telephone wire ! Next thing i know he makes a B line for me ... i bolt into my apartment and he chased me right in, landed on my refrigerator and i captured him. He must have escaped from someones house close by . He was tame from the get go. He had many an opportunity to fly away but always returned. I guess he learned the first time ...smart little guy. 

say Captain, i never seen the phototron with a playboy model , can you post a picture from your magazine for me? i would love to see it. 

and again, i have my humidifer like full blast to the tron and my humidiy has droppED!!!! wTF> craxy shit. 
well another gorgeous sunrise unfortuetly im stuck inside working all day long .. 
have a wonderfully wonderful day. 
peace 
ambz


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think they had playboy models in the ad. The page looked similar if not exactly the same as this one. It might be a playboy model, I'm not sure.


----------



## montanachadly (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey dr sorry about the bird i love my animals more than most humans well i just read through your whole slh grow with the photo nice read the whole thing well i never seem to have anyone follow my stuff and i run like 2200 watts of hps but i always like to help people so anyway have a great day enjoyed reading your thread. Also i lived in an apartment complex in vegas with free elec there so many people growing in that place imagine it all the ac you could run and your grow unfortunatly they were only one bedroom apts like an old motel converted into apts they werent too bad


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I don't think they had playboy models in the ad. The page looked similar if not exactly the same as this one. It might be a playboy model, I'm not sure.


i likey it, its soo retro. thanks for posting it for me!


montanachadly said:


> Hey dr sorry about the bird i love my animals more than most humans well i just read through your whole slh grow with the photo nice read the whole thing well i never seem to have anyone follow my stuff and i run like 2200 watts of hps but i always like to help people so anyway have a great day enjoyed reading your thread. Also i lived in an apartment complex in vegas with free elec there so many people growing in that place imagine it all the ac you could run and your grow unfortunatly they were only one bedroom apts like an old motel converted into apts they werent too bad


its ok montana, animals are so special. I know what you mean. Thanks for reading my journal. Im glad you enjoyed it. . I would like to follow your stuff if you post so let me know or post a picture or two for me here , i dont mind at all and i would love to see your garden.I am certainly curious now that you mentioned running 2200 watts. That apartment complex you lived at in vegas sounded like good times. So you probebly know all about how crappy the desert water is.. just look at this picture of my filter from my phototron computer fan screen . Covered in lime in less that 2 day!. 
View attachment 2108662


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey Ambz how's things? Just thot ad pist u a little pic,heres my UK Clone only Exodus cheese 16 days 12/12 in my aquafarm LST'd scrog style 



take is easy sister from another mister lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking good Scotti ! Looking forward to seeing it come ripe bro.

Waaaaaaaats UUUUp Doc! I'm missing the forum like crazy, just thought i'd drop this Pic in to see if you can help me i.d it ? A few seedling's got mixed up, i thought this was one of the O.G's i popped but got to be either a Snow White or the Church. Very little to no stretch, bushy as hell and a nice LEMON smell lol. 
http://






This was about 2 weeks ago, the bud's are starting to getting fatter, i'll try get some better shot's later today and drop them in 

Hope your good chica

cgg


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 6, 2012)

Dnt think thats church mate. Never had any lad had a lemon smell anyway lol

Aye m8 a cany wait either. U dne exo b4?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

Just got one drying and a few into their 3rd week


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 6, 2012)

How long did u flower m8? Sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 6, 2012)

hey amber, cheers for the rep & kind words ...hows the desert treating ya? you missing WA yet? lol...things are overcast and humid as always up here, happy growing!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> How long did u flower m8? Sorry for all the questions lol


sorry for the delay Scotti, The Exo is looking like going a week more than the rest which i think were around 9 week's. Sound's a bit long but not in me own garden bro. There was a Liver's, DOG, Qrazy Quake, Bubble Cheese and an O.G that all came down the other dayat 10 week's, ive not been for a peek but he thinks the Exo and the S.L.H need's another 1 ???? Cant realy complain, not realy my gig, and just looking forward to the kick-back   
my own grow is blooming, i'll have an update done this weekend lol, and give you a shout mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

hey DAT, sorry to hear bout the love bird  guy looks like he was a character.

hows thew ccxl shaping up? i'm just about to get mine sexy timed


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2012)

happy gardening everyone. Thanks for the bud porn cinders and scotty. very lovely gardens you both have.
hi there gunslinger, i am loving the desert. It is trippin me out sooo much. the colors are so suttle and the patterns are mind blowing. I find this land to be very spirtual. HIgh in the mountains were i roam i have been meeting the ancient spirits. and they are captivating my soul.
Cinders that has to be super lemon haze. Church is a wide bushy indica with huge leaves and Snow white is a lanky long lady.

dear don, pikle is still alive. after watching the frankenstien movie and gathering inspiration.. , dr. mr. trichome preformed surgery on pickel himself and removed part of the tumor. lab results should be back Thursday telling of benign or malignancy. 

so the cherry cheese livers is very slow to shed her shell. Her root is strong and thick but her shell is still on , like a helmet. 
just like in this drawing of us.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

hi DAT, thats some rock formation in that second pic. 

glad to hear pickle is fighting the good fight! I was talking to my lass about getting a love bird, and she mentioned that we'd have to get 2 as they usually die without a partner!? maybe that's why yours was out on the loose? anyway hope the news is good pet.

give the CCxL a couple of days she'll spread her wings


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2012)

good day donald. UNcle pickel had a wife for 12 years. Her name was Ghostface and she was a kinda mean bird. Never tamed but pickLe loved her severely. They had 30 babies together. She died a couple years ago and we tried to pair Pickle up with another but he had no interest in another love. He seemed more content on his own. Lovebirds are a huge responsibility and commitment. They need tons of attention, but having 2 that love each other is better.... for both of them to keep them preoccupied while you are not there. They are so cute and have a lot of personalitly. 
The rock formations here are amazing. Some are called HOODOO's and they are very alien looking. How can a huge massive rock sit ontop of like 4 smaller rocks in a narrow column like that ? just amazing mind boggling land around here. The patterns and shapes are so beautiful. mezmerizing. 
I have my reverse osmosis system up and running .It took about 24 hours of driping into my 50 gallon water barrel to fill it up.lol.. 
But i got some real good water now.. ZERO ppms.. 
Im hoping to get the tent up this week!!!!
have a killer day.. 
peace 
amber


----------



## tdgrower (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey growers... Has anyone used the new ProLED Phototron? A friend of mine told me about it and I had to have it. I just harvested my second crop and I love it. It's way different than the older units with the florescent lights. A friend of my brothers used to have an old one so I new about it but when I saw it online again I just couldn't resist. they have this brain in the machine now that monitors everything and tells you how to grow and what to do. So I just planted my 3rd crop and I'll keep you posted... Here's some pics from my most recent crop along the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2012)

hahah awesome name for a pet. ghostface killaaaaaaaaah  

my girl is still talking about getting a dog but i worry the commitment might be a bti much we both work full time... guess a bird that needs loads of attention is out the window hahah bad pun...

HOODOO's eh! its all about the voodoo hoodoo what you won't dare do people. 

good news on the water thingy, looks complex from the pic. so have you got your tent up n rolling?

have a good one DAT!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Hey Ambz how's things? Just thot ad pist u a little pic,heres my UK Clone only Exodus cheese 16 days 12/12 in my aquafarm LST'd scrog style
> 
> View attachment 2108987View attachment 2108988
> 
> take is easy sister from another mister lol


hey scotty, things are moving along veeerrry slowly. Its quite an adjustment moving and trying to get organized and figure out how im going to get my gear situated properly. There seeems to be issue after issue coming up. 
My last set up was so much easier and i was super spoiled with my space . In my new location things are not going to work out quite as nicely. I thought i could exhause out one of my skylight windows but after purchasing an extention ladder and getting up closer to the window i see that the fucking window dont even open!!! it was going to be so spy cool now i cant exhaust out. So i will stick BOth of my phat filters in my onet tent and see what kinda job they will do . Now im thinkin why did i even ever have a fuckin filter in my tent in washington when i was exhausing out?? 
I just need to get my tent up and get to it. Alll i wanna do round these here parts is go outside and explore the mountains. 
I have my phototron up and running in my front closet . it s dialed in real good. My baby cherry cheese livers is a FREAk. Her first true leaves are deformed becasue her shelll didnt want to come off. She was probebly screaming.."its too damn dry out there" .. i have my little pink humidifier blasting now at 60 degress and giving her some light nutes so she is coming along.. your exodus cheese looks great. what a great wake and bake sshmoke. post more porn when you get a chance . this journal needs some of your greenthumb.


tdgrower said:


> Hey growers... Has anyone used the new ProLED Phototron? A friend of mine told me about it and I had to have it. I just harvested my second crop and I love it. It's way different than the older units with the florescent lights. A friend of my brothers used to have an old one so I new about it but when I saw it online again I just couldn't resist. they have this brain in the machine now that monitors everything and tells you how to grow and what to do. So I just planted my 3rd crop and I'll keep you posted... Here's some pics from my most recent crop along the way
> View attachment 2118526 View attachment 2118527View attachment 2118528View attachment 2118529View attachment 2118538View attachment 2118539View attachment 2118540View attachment 2118542


wow, very nice. I had no no no idea about this unit. It looks like buds dancing around in a disco tech. Ive got to get one immediatly! it would great next to my other phototron. but first i need to get up my tents. Your buds look so delicious. THey look like candy. can i have some ? thank you for posting and please post some more . 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah awesome name for a pet. ghostface killaaaaaaaaah
> 
> my girl is still talking about getting a dog but i worry the commitment might be a bti much we both work full time... guess a bird that needs loads of attention is out the window hahah bad pun...
> 
> ...


hi donald duck. 
that water filter is actually very simple. Its portable and all you have to do is unscrew your facuet filter and screw the reverse osmosis filter right into it. THen wait.. a while for it to go threw the filters. because it only generates 2 gallons of RO water an hour i just kept the water running all night and got about 30 gallons into my rain barrel. From the rain barrel storage unit i can take the clean water as needed. 
My tents going up this weekend. I got my extention ladder and finally organized my living room properly for room. I really hope my filters work cuz i dont have anywhere to exhaust outside. Im just going to go with the flow. 
I saw a really funny beer in the walmart food market here yesterday and thought about you and scotty.it was some wierd scottish beer with some guys knees and his kilt on... i was going to purchase it but they wouldnt allow me to buy only one. .....brewed in arizona somewhere.. go figure. lol.. have a very niosce weekend mates


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2012)

got the tent up .. got the double 600 hook up and double phat filter hook up.. 
going to run the 6 in inline fan for exhaust and my other 6 in fan for intake..
running the 4 in inline intake to cool both lights. 
just need to get the t connectors hooked up with the rest of the ducting .
as far as seed selection i will waterfarm scrog my one dog seed and need some help with seed selections on the other ones. 
and here is the cherry cheese livers baby so far, a bit deformed but looking green. freaks are my specialty.
while gettin the tent up i had a very special visitor on my balcony checkin the set up out.
the tron is in the closet. i have become quite a lazy gardener . her humidity level was over 100 percent last night cuz i forgot to shut off the humidiier, the entire closet was wet. thankfully i didnt get a shortout in the tron. danger danger will robinson.
i gotz to bake me pebbles soon for the farm.can anyone tell me how to do that, i forget. 
dawgie where are you?
have a wonderful weekend






View attachment 2122020View attachment 2122021


----------



## ohmy (Apr 14, 2012)

hey doc glad ur getting set back up, My flower room grew and needs to grow some more  1600w flower room now  my water farm is taking up the 600w, she poped a few male flowers, so done with dutch passion junk....Keep it green  I will tss a few pictures up for ya soon .OHMY


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2012)

seed selection:
doggies nuts
romulan
BSBxCB
purple wreck
casey jones
sour cherry
rhino punchx bubblegum
exodus cheese
auto blue
pineapple chunk
peyote purple
snow white
DBxC
SLH
Ghostrider OG
hazy trains
power kushx royal skunk (purple le pew)
Deep blue
eclipse
chronic
lemon qleaner x caseyband
ice x CB
kushberry x pineapple punch
psycho surprise
Biker OG
BubbleBomb

does anyone have any recommendations ?
Thanks 
DAT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2012)

ohmy said:


> hey doc glad ur getting set back up, My flower room grew and needs to grow some more  1600w flower room now  my water farm is taking up the 600w, she poped a few male flowers, so done with dutch passion junk....Keep it green  I will tss a few pictures up for ya soon .OHMY


hey there OHMY , i was just thinkin about cha while typing my list .. chronic! how do you like it? 
glad to hear your garden is so electric!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2012)

congrat's and good luckwith your new cc x l, hope you find your pheno Ambz. I find putting my germed seeds into coco the shell stay's on them alot! It doesnt hold like soil and im forever doing fine surgery removing shell's after they surface, and sometimes the first set of true leaves come freaky but im sure it will right itself soon enough!

That's a mighty list you got there!!! Ive never realy done a scrog grow before, so you prob have a better idea than me, The obvious something with Power of an indica but with enough stretch froma sativa to fill it up. You'r guess will be as good as mine, sorry im of no use on this one Doc. But im sure a DOG will suit! 

hope your having fun, love the wee fairy on the phototron


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

How many strains do you want to run? Are you going to keep them all yourself? Are you going to put any into a dispencary? Questions I would ask myself before deciding.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 15, 2012)

Is that Dels bubblebomb u got DAT?

Would b interesting to c how that performs in a farm considerin what Del does 12/12 with it. Well thats if its Dels lol..

Will fling some pron up later for ya pal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

rock n roll DAT, twin six shooters FTW


I've seen that plump visitor somewhere before . thats quite a selection to choose from, any particular reason for only running a couple? i'd deffo get your dog popped, casey is always a winner, idk i'd probably pop a load and see what turns out female. seems to work for me so far lol ish.

glad to see your garden back up n running Doc.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good Evening Dr Trichome, hope all is well??

Some Bud pRon as requested 

View attachment 2124735View attachment 2124736View attachment 2124737View attachment 2124738


----------



## mike91sr (Apr 16, 2012)

Glad to see ya gettin settled in, looks like you're enjoying it. That's one hell of a strain list to choose from. Not from experience and in no particular order, but I'd want to grow sour cherry, casey jones, exodus cheese, kushberry x pineapple, purple wreck. Obviously idk much about the strains individually, so im no use for growth pattern, yield, effects etc. But those are some of what I've been wanting to try myself anyways.

Got my SLH down, thought ya might like to see. Hopefully they'll be in jars by Friday, I'll be able to get a quick smoke report up this coming weekend. You'll be the first to know


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> congrat's and good luckwith your new cc x l, hope you find your pheno Ambz. I find putting my germed seeds into coco the shell stay's on them alot! It doesnt hold like soil and im forever doing fine surgery removing shell's after they surface, and sometimes the first set of true leaves come freaky but im sure it will right itself soon enough!
> 
> That's a mighty list you got there!!! Ive never realy done a scrog grow before, so you prob have a better idea than me, The obvious something with Power of an indica but with enough stretch froma sativa to fill it up. You'r guess will be as good as mine, sorry im of no use on this one Doc. But im sure a DOG will suit!
> 
> hope your having fun, love the wee fairy on the phototron


hey cinders mate, i have the cherry cheese livers baby starting in fox farm soil.lol.. i think the bean might be old . lemonhead LF gifted me em from the cowboy like over a year and a half ago and who knows how old they be. I never had such issue before with both of the beans . thanks for you input . can you give me some idea on the strains from that list that you have grown by telling me the stongest one?i know you have grown a number of them. thanks cinders. 



DST said:


> How many strains do you want to run? Are you going to keep them all yourself? Are you going to put any into a dispencary? Questions I would ask myself before deciding.


very good questions to ponder and i have thought about them all. If that was your list and you had 2 to select which ones whould you select ? thanks for your imput mat.e.ey



scotia1982 said:


> Is that Dels bubblebomb u got DAT?
> 
> Would b interesting to c how that performs in a farm considerin what Del does 12/12 with it. Well thats if its Dels lol..
> 
> Will fling some pron up later for ya pal


yes that is delskis bubblebomb and i have and i have thought the very same thing, i would love to see those huge moster buds overtaking my tent. What do you think of a doggy style bubblebomb tent? thanks for the pornmate. love it. your such a greenthumb. you must have been growing for a really long time. you got serious skills. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> rock n roll DAT, twin six shooters FTW
> 
> 
> I've seen that plump visitor somewhere before . thats quite a selection to choose from, any particular reason for only running a couple? i'd deffo get your dog popped, casey is always a winner, idk i'd probably pop a load and see what turns out female. seems to work for me so far lol ish.
> ...


thanks don, witht the scrog screen down and the water farm , space is limited. I was thinkin of adding another waterfarm unit.. adn if i did then that would be it for space. if i dont add an additional waterfarm then i could possibley get 2 to 3 mini moveable scrogs under that tent sized scrog screen foir a double scrog on a few girls.. how manybeans do you think i should i pop to hope for a females? 


scotia1982 said:


> Good Evening Dr Trichome, hope all is well??
> 
> Some Bud pRon as requested
> 
> View attachment 2124735View attachment 2124736View attachment 2124737View attachment 2124738


so sweet, awesome photographs! you should do photoshoots for high times. I love the perspectives.. what is the first photo of? the sativa long leaves aare spectacular. thanks scotty, im lucky to have a friend like you. your very cool. take it easy dude. 


mike91sr said:


> Glad to see ya gettin settled in, looks like you're enjoying it. That's one hell of a strain list to choose from. Not from experience and in no particular order, but I'd want to grow sour cherry, casey jones, exodus cheese, kushberry x pineapple, purple wreck. Obviously idk much about the strains individually, so im no use for growth pattern, yield, effects etc. But those are some of what I've been wanting to try myself anyways.
> 
> Got my SLH down, thought ya might like to see. Hopefully they'll be in jars by Friday, I'll be able to get a quick smoke report up this coming weekend. You'll be the first to know
> View attachment 2124755View attachment 2124756


mikey your grow is amazing. . im always in awe of your garden and your harvest. fuckin amazing .of course i likey to see. thank you. 
my list is out of control crazy. i am very much enjouying my new surrounding . its so hard to believe its only April with this weather. When it gets in the 60 degrees now, im like shit.. its an artic blast..so cold. I totlalyy dig the 90 degreed days and 80 degree starry nights. yummy.i dont know i might go for the casey jones and sour cherry at this point. I was thinkin about puttin up my other tent as the landlord pissed me off yet again but now all my gear is in one tent! hahelol.. i still wonder if my electicity is included how will they ever know i will pumping an extrea couple or more hundrend bucks off them a month?? i fear to ask how they balance theire power supply. congratus on the harvests

have an awesome work week.!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

Pic 1. Exo cheese (uk clone)
Pic 2. Black Rose x Exo
Pic 3. Unknown strain lol
Pic 4 . SLH (Las pheno)

Take it easy ambz


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Woof woof 















Here are some DOGs for you Ambz.......I would defo advise in purchasing some......just can't remember the breeders. lol​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2012)

sup ambz how many is a real tough cookie question. i generally end up with way too many if i think i better plant enough to get a good ratio and if i think the other way i get loads of males from a few lol. 

do you have any rough ideas of the m/f ratios on any of them? the dog will be a fem so that's a no brainer. if your looking for 2-3 id do double. 

ttfn


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2012)

hi ya'll.. woof woof. tanks for the doggie pictures sillybilly... I will pop my pup this weekend. 
i have been working hard and getting things set up and cleaned. 
thanks for the advice cowboy! 
The dog will be female.. then the other waterfarm will be a toss up.. so i guess i will start 5 more seeds. THis is SUCH a hard choice. i really wanna grow so many but i should really go with the girl that has the beest yeild for a scrog. I have NO fuckin idea which one that would be , i want to try a new strain. 
The cheery cheese livers is coming along nicely. I will be transplanting her into a one gallon pot with coco in the next few days. 

Ive been washing and baking my hydroton pebbles. Cleaning the waterfarm unit now by running bleach water through it. 
I need to get the other water farm unit and some big Groten rockwool blocks. I really dont want to go that route but im not set up to do it properly with the small DWC clone set up. THis way if my waterfarm is a male i can toss him and put in a female groten block dirctly into the waterfarm without damaging the roots too much. 
The Groten Blocks worked really good last grow so what the fuck. 

Heres a picture of the prospective tent .... 2 waterfarms.. the Dog in front.. the mystery girl diagnal from her towards the back and 2 Purple Peyotes?? in the other corners.. ??? any feed back is greatly appreciatied. thanks have a funtastic day.. .. amblurr


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

I know it's just a drawing Ambs, but you are not putting lights on top of each other are you? soz for the dopey question....just need to clarify


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 19, 2012)

yo doc dat is sum list you packen ma 
whut i woud try to do is group out by indica or sativa focus on one or the other 
i have a hard time at selection also i decided this run to be sativa dom - next to be indica dom 
my lists - im sitin on two full pages and a half of each fems and regs 
wit a lot to pick from gets crazy at selection time
i find it helps to go in direction based on finish heights

whut next is the fun part 
be greatful you have so much to choose from 
an make agood coice we will be happy to see whutever you choose to grow

oh i really enjoyed the journey through your journel 
and i learned whut a phototron is 

the best to you Ma

[video=youtube;XeWKd2i131k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeWKd2i131k&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 19, 2012)

Things are looking good Amber.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2012)

OH MY GOD dst.! what an impression i have made. jesus fuckin christ. of course i didnt hang those lights over each other.!!! its anatomically impossible!!!! in reality. thanks for the concern though! i know your looking out for my best interest . What do you think of Casey JOnes vs sour cherry for a high yeilding waterfarm scrog? 

HI dweezie, i m glad you enjoyed reading about the Phototron. Thanks for the kind words.

Hello ImAgainInDaGrowWorld. thanks for the niceness.


Happy 420 Everyone, hope you all have a good one!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Casey Jones is a yielder. I reckon that would explode in waterfarm scrog thingy.....

Happy 420 to Mr and Mrs Dr Ambs Trichomes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 DAT & Mr DAT!!! 

much tokage today, every 20 past the hour! i'll be asleep by noon i think.

laters Doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

HAPPY  420! 
I think i have made my waterfarm selections!
The DOG and CASEY JONES! ​


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

+like - just ordered 10 pups myself 

happy 420 ambz



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAPPY  420!
> I think i have made my waterfarm selections!
> The DOG and CASEY JONES! ​


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2012)

winding down my sunday evening . man what a wicked weekend. The temps broke the 100 degree mark both days. I fuckin love the heat, feeels like a sauna. I like that wierd feeling when my body gets so hot i can actually feel this kinda strange bodily switch that starts my sweat glands. I can feel a switch and its like a over all body sensenation from the heat. Maybe its when the outside temp breaks my body temp. at 98 .It fuckin rocks. The evenings are sooo hot. Stars are everywhere. Im going to go to the Kitts OBservatiory soon . That place has 4 of the most powerful telescopes in the world.They offer a 3 hour night tour that i will take. I will be able to see the nebulas . pretty bitchin shilt. I will go stoned and get really spaced out.lmao.

Ok im back in the game.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;D7ErpFBO7RI]http://youtu.be/D7ErpFBO7RI[/video]

dude who is calling fuck you you crazy bastard! we dont know who the fuck you are. so dont ask us about my meds you stupid fuck.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;JwbxckoDgUA]http://youtu.be/JwbxckoDgUA[/video]
what a trippy sound ... howz this for dinner.. cherry cheese livers and sangria.
thanks all you cool cats out there that inspire and help me with my gardening. 
peace
amberzinski


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2012)

sorry that vid was disabled .. if you have time check that one out. Its a really awesome video of Bowie in a dress rehersal back in 1976. do a bong to highten your sences cuz its pretty trippy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2012)

what up dogs? 
it got over 100degrees here in the desert this weekend. I need to get my windows tinted on my car. 
its like a bloody sauna day and night. Its cool to see so many people with tattoos around town. 
very inspirational. I will be working on getting my full arm sleeve finished this summer. 
I got all my ducting up in the tent squared away. Took me all afternnon and a few trips to the hardware store. 
My lights are in... I will start with a 600 watt MH and my 600 watt HP with some blue tones.. 
I ordered my other waterfarm bucket and plumbing alone for 30 bucks. I didnt want the full unit with the pebbles, micro nutes and air bubbler thingy cuz ... the micro nutes suck dirty balls and the air blubbler thing is a piece of shit and i got me plenty of pebbles ready to go. cleaned and baked.
I got me some concrete slabs to put the buckets on. So Im ready to go as soon as i get my other waterfarm bucket and plumbing by mid week. Im really excited and hope that you all stay tuned. Lets see where this goes. lmao
last picture is for that dirty dog DST here im on my back for you..lol.. a better idea of how my lights look.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

I think the lights positioned like that are much better than on top of each other, lmao.....don't get too hot Ambs!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

How do Ambz..........whats up with your air bubbler.....DWC is my fav method of growing.......Explosive growth and massive yields


----------



## Dr High (Apr 23, 2012)

Mixed spectrum?! How i've wanted to try that sometime. Good job and keep it up! cheers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2012)

RIP PICKLE! 
2-14-96 ---4-24-12





​


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2012)

super lemon haze in my phototron... Picky loved this plant and the lemony flavor. That is him in my avitar sucking on the leaves! 
He would sit on my shoulder while i harvested and suck on the leaves. What an amazing beast. He radiated so much postive enegry and love.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, DAT. Animals are the best friends we humans have.


----------



## bigslama912 (Apr 24, 2012)

that's a bummer dude.. it always sucks loosing a pet, their basically like family.On a side not though... that's a nice looking plant ya got there.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

R.I.P the Bird, was it old, or you think with the journey ect...

That's kool you can get canna coco, like the tape on the 1/2 price bag  Seem's you got all the gear Ambz, do you need seperate fans for the cool light's ? Im going to be in the market for a cooler light this summer. Mine need replacing anyway ( still producing the good's thought  ), and i think one like you'rs or Don's double 600 will do good.
Is that your Cherry Cheese x Liver's just potted up? In no time it will be a tree and hopefully a she 

This is my ( Normal ) looking Casey Jones baking in the sun
http://






Im testing them for male part's, the other snip is mental!!!!
Her's a wee nug from her. No Male pod's to be seen so far so good, any seed tucked inside any bud from this one will be held 
http://






p.s 100f !!!! I thought i was going to have trouble with temp's haha,


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

My condolonces to you and Mr Trichome. RIP Pickle!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2012)

ah that sucks ambs, looked like a right character


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 25, 2012)

RIP Pickle, I like the change of avatar in remembrance


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank You so vEry much for the kind words of sympathy during this devestaing time in our life. 
Im so happy to be ending this painful week. 
coming to terms with not having something in your life GONE suddenly after day after day being there for 16 years is rough. 
He was such a postive beautiful spirtirul force in our lives. 
I have seleceted a special resting place for him in the mountains behind where i live. The hike up to his burial spot will be very demanding and dangerous. But its a risk that must be taken. 
The rock formations are very special and can be seen for miles.. Those amazing rock formations will be his tombstone. Big and Brillinat like he was.
His death was as cool as he was.
In his final moments he stretched his wings out wide and his legs and neck JUST like a cross.... and then he completely relaxed back bringing his wings , legs and neck back in to his body . The ultimate release. 

im germinating the dog and casey jones. I will be planting them tomorrow once i get the correct tubing. 
Big update this weekend.
peace
Ambirdz


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds like a nice place for him to chill Ambs.

Good luck with the germing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2012)

even in death he sounded like a cool dude. the fonz of pets. 

hows that smellycherry in the protototo doing?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2012)

its doing grand simply grand. starting a seed from 12/12 in the tron in painfully slow going the first 3 weeks. She is finally starting to show some substantial increased grow rate. 
I would like to invite you all to check out my double waterfarm scrog grow at bubbleponics.com. im DAT on there . I started a journal in the journal sections. the emotioncons are amazing . They have a tinkerbell flying and a little smiley doing a volcano hit. amungst some other super cool ones. 
Have a super duper weekend. 
Piece
Amblur


----------



## brandon727272 (May 5, 2012)

How have things been Doc???? Happy Cinco de Mayo! Hope you're celebrating in the heat so close to the Mexican border lol. My girls are looking good, I'm going with an aggressive topping style this year https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/517798-main-lining-ace-spades-tutoral.html


Hope you and your baby plants are doing well.. where are the updates?!


----------



## raiderman (May 5, 2012)

killer lookin SLH.i grew out some super silver haze this las round,massive yields.sub.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> How have things been Doc???? Happy Cinco de Mayo! Hope you're celebrating in the heat so close to the Mexican border lol. My girls are looking good, I'm going with an aggressive topping style this year https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/517798-main-lining-ace-spades-tutoral.html
> 
> 
> Hope you and your baby plants are doing well.. where are the updates?!


hey brandoo baby. .how you been amigo. Cinco De Mayo! yes i celebrated with all my beaner friends.lmao.. I love my mexican brothas and sistas! such a laid back culture.hell yeah 
i got an update for you pal . I love your styl brandon.. nice LIKE button. your very creative and so cute. haha.sunny boy. 
MAIN LIning your girls , eh.. sounds kinda ghetto sexy.. like taking your girl in your hydrolic pumpin lowrider on a HOt summer NIght into the hood to cope some H . Tie a tournaquet around her best branch and shoot her with something real potent like some HAMMERHEAD Heroin.. OH what a rush. lmao



raiderman said:


> killer lookin SLH.i grew out some super silver haze this las round,massive yields.sub.


thanks raiderman.. nic on the yeilds . super silver haze is a wicked high.ive seen girls go crazy for it. 
so im taking a break here after tearing my tent down and moving it to the back room cuz fukin Comcast is coming to place cable in the apt even though i dont wnat it. 
The phototron needs moved too but thats an easier fix. It will now go into my big walk in closet with all my clothes and the tent into the back room as well. Im doing quite well on my own. Im getting real good at this. I can even get my 50 lb Phat Filter hung bymyself.
Hitting the snow white vapor today and its making this fun and chilled. 
I covered my fan with my comforter which is working wonders. I think it cut the noise like 75%.. So thats totoally awesome. Dont want to attract attention.

sorry im rambling.. next post some updates in the tron. Im super happy with the smelly cherry. shes only 2 and a half inches and look at the tight internodes. Its quality baby not quanity. IM looking forward to see if what i hear is true about growing under Flouros.hmm.

Anyone know whats in Psyco Surpirse?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2012)

Smelly Cherry in the tron with new additions just planted today hanging above her.///welcome Starburst Haze!


----------



## raiderman (May 6, 2012)

did all yure beans germ? by the way rep u for great job,yure plants look exactly like thier ad.think i'm gonna pop that la diva.its an auto so i'll put it outside.rdr.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2012)

raiderman said:


> did all yure beans germ? by the way rep u for great job,yure plants look exactly like thier ad.think i'm gonna pop that la diva.its an auto so i'll put it outside.rdr.


these are my few remaining beans.lol

seed selection:
doggies nuts
romulan
BSBxCB
purple wreck
casey jones
sour cherry
rhino punchx bubblegum
exodus cheese
auto blue
pineapple chunk
peyote purple
snow white
DBxC
SLH
Ghostrider OG
hazy trains
power kushx royal skunk (purple le pew)
Deep blue
eclipse
chronic
lemon qleaner x caseyband
ice x CB
kushberry x pineapple punch
psycho surprise
Biker OG
BubbleBomb
Starburst Haze


----------



## raiderman (May 6, 2012)

i been wantin to do a crop of romulan,looks like white russian.i have a pineapple chunk germing as well as 26 purps,6 lemon og etc etc etc.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2012)

I just finished the pineapple chunk here is a funny video i did with her. I wont grow her anymore even though i love her because im allergic to her. she made my nose bleed when i harvested her. Now if that aint a sign of potency i dont know what is. 
[video=youtube_share;Y8mbNhqgZtg]http://youtu.be/Y8mbNhqgZtg[/video]


----------



## raiderman (May 6, 2012)

that was funny,big ass bud ,she had a hard-on also,lol.


----------



## raiderman (May 7, 2012)

so wats up?,lol...yu ordering any on that list or do you already have them.?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 7, 2012)

LMAO, your cat is so freakin sexy! like the sexiest cat i have ever seen. Maybe that is really you? the amazing computer literate pot growing cat hidden away in a remote location , or maybe on another planet somewhere. that picture is too cool. 
I already have all them beanies. Im expecting some more Starburst Haze and some tiptoptoker surprises from the UK ferry this week! When i get them I will make my decision on what i what to try to grow on my balcony. I only have about 3to 4 hours of morning sunlight , but fuck its the desert so im hoping the filtered light will still be worthy. Which ones whould you pick for an outdoor grow. Gotta keep em short. 
later raider


----------



## raiderman (May 7, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LMAO, your cat is so freakin sexy! like the sexiest cat i have ever seen. Maybe that is really you? the amazing computer literate pot growing cat hidden away in a remote location , or maybe on another planet somewhere. that picture is too cool.
> I already have all them beanies. Im expecting some more Starburst Haze and some tiptoptoker surprises from the UK ferry this week! When i get them I will make my decision on what i what to try to grow on my balcony. I only have about 3to 4 hours of morning sunlight , but fuck its the desert so im hoping the filtered light will still be worthy. Which ones whould you pick for an outdoor grow. Gotta keep em short.
> later raider


How did u know i was a cat?does it matter?lol.actually i decided to quit shaving....i dunno, all yer strains are really impressive.dont know which one could take the heat.purps usually good about takin intense temps and do much better overall under optimum conditions under the elements.i'm in the deep woods on a lake..i have some purps and grandaddy purps ,blue mammoth auto,critical kush auto fixin to move outside...stop by my pad down in the sig and lets get high.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2012)

well look who the cat dragged in. sup RM still banging out massive purple colas?


hey ambs! did you get your temps in order?


----------



## ballin174 (May 8, 2012)

The phototron brings back some memories.. Back in the mid 90's my dad had one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2012)

dude, i had to move my entire grow op! my temps are messed up now. The new room is smaller my heat is up and my humidity down. Things are lookin really good though. takin off like mad.


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dude, i had to move my entire grow op! my temps are messed up now. The new room is smaller my heat is up and my humidity down. Things are lookin really good though. takin off like mad.


have yu gotten it all fixed now?i hope to see yure next project throughout.that was some nasty lemon haze yu grew,,keep it growin ,i'm with yu amber.chk this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzpEEZRdoYw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well look who the cat dragged in. sup RM still banging out massive purple colas?
> 
> 
> hey ambs! did you get your temps in order?


jus harvested some and gettin ready for another round . jus switched over to 3 gallon airation pots,hopin to double my output.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

Hey Ambs, hope the desert sun is keeping you and Mr DAT cosy. Cool regards from over here to over there....

DST


----------



## raiderman (May 11, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dude, i had to move my entire grow op! my temps are messed up now. The new room is smaller my heat is up and my humidity down. Things are lookin really good though. takin off like mad.


Hi Amber , love the new avitar,always thot she was hot..do yu have any pics of the girls,lookin forward to seeing yure grow.


----------



## txman74 (May 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the thread...phototron, been reading the Lemon Haze and think I saw some pics with a cockatoo bird a few weeks back...maybe, it was the meds...good to meet all of you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2012)

raiderman said:


> have yu gotten it all fixed now?i hope to see yure next project throughout.that was some nasty lemon haze yu grew,,keep it growin ,i'm with yu amber.chk this out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzpEEZRdoYw&feature=player_detailpage


Hi rM, ys i got it all fixed now . im ax all set to go ..everything is in order. My seeds have alll been germinated and i have 3 different grow ops. One on my balcaony with Starburst Haze and ROm x BR, One in my phototron with Smelly cherry and In the Tent I have the Dog and Casey Jones waterfarming and one coco Starburst haze and a Rockwool Casey jones. Love your video dude. your an amazingly talented garener and i respect you very mucho. thanks for the ongoing support. I got some for you to amigo.
stay high 


raiderman said:


> jus harvested some and gettin ready for another round . jus switched over to 3 gallon airation pots,hopin to double my output.[/QUOTE.
> good move , i think you will double or even triple your yeild moving up to them bigger pots. what do you use for a bloom booster?. hammerhead worked real good for me last round in cocol.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2012)

View attachment 2164730
that dutch #1 bud was such a heavy couch lock. i was so out of it. can someone come over and help me smoke some of this hash? lol 
smelly cherry in the tron. i think its a GIRL!!!!


----------



## raiderman (May 12, 2012)

Mmm,looks tastey.i wish i could...if it smells like cherry 6/1 chance its a girl.lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2012)

smelly cherry looking nice n comfy in the tron DAT. hope it's a girl. that's a fine pile of hash you got there too. 

happy toking!


----------



## raiderman (May 13, 2012)

one of my seal point siamese males had gotten out and was poisoned the same day, took me awhile to get over it because of the circumstances surrounded it.for the longest i wanted to kill my neighbor for puting me through this,i had found out by word.is wy i moved to a place out in the woods ona lake and for the grows sake...i can deeply sympathize with yu losing a friend...this little guy here lookin for a companion.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2012)

raiderman said:


> Mmm,looks tastey.i wish i could...if it smells like cherry 6/1 chance its a girl.lol.


dam man, she really dosent reek,,, not like my Dog..that girl is stinkin up the place lol..shes only 17 days old. 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> smelly cherry looking nice n comfy in the tron DAT. hope it's a girl. that's a fine pile of hash you got there too.
> 
> happy toking!


I hope she ends up looking half as good as your smelly cherry. happy tokin to you as well cowboy.



raiderman said:


> one of my seal point siamese males had gotten out and was poisoned the same day, took me awhile to get over it because of the circumstances surrounded it.for the longest i wanted to kill my neighbor for puting me through this,i had found out by word.is wy i moved to a place out in the woods ona lake and for the grows sake...i can deeply sympathize with yu losing a friend...this little guy here lookin for a companion.


RIP to the cat. Sounds like you live in a really pretty place. That cat is very unusaul looking. SHe looks like shes a very speial rare breed. DO you know if shes is crrossed with another animall, like a bat? lol. RIP pickle. 


shout out to all the MOTHER PLANTS out there on this very beautiful MOTHERs DaY!
this dear mama song is awesome .the video made me crack up . i love the way 2 pac has such a way of making you beilieve his sad stories.lol
and check out snoop doggy with Tupac as a HOLIGRAM ! isnt that totally rtippy mind-blowing?

[video=youtube_share;0tGUhjAet-0]http://youtu.be/0tGUhjAet-0[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2012)

one of the sickest movies like EVER! MOTHERS DAY
[video=youtube_share;3QsKYaRQv-c]http://youtu.be/3QsKYaRQv-c[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ts37IyjqsFU]http://youtu.be/Ts37IyjqsFU[/video]


----------



## raiderman (May 13, 2012)

Happy Mothers Day Amber...cool video.. yea the cat is a rare breed , egyptian siamese Mau.. i raise them and weed.


----------



## Eksellent (May 13, 2012)

Did you get that grinder from amazon? Looks similar to mine. Great grow btw.


----------



## raiderman (May 13, 2012)

Ns t-shirt btw...do you run 2 different rooms or 3 ? wasnt sure...chk this out .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WW4MSmjJp0k


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2012)

savatage.. not familiar with them, not bad.. im running a closet a room and a balcony. 
the weekend was greaet but now back to the fukin grind. of the work week. cant let those bastards grind me down. 
i got a bad feelign about the smelly cherry . you were right RaiderMan, she dont smell and shes a think a he . I will know for shure tomorrow. Her top looks think and full of ball sacks. FUCK! i had such high hopes.. god dam it! no more smelly cherry beans. is sour cherry kinda close, i got one of those? 
this evenings bike ride dumped me out over here. where the hohokam idians use to live 600 years ago. no one knows what happened to them. maybe they were taken away by a UFO>. enjoy your week stoners!

[video=youtube_share;SAb3lovDp2c]http://youtu.be/SAb3lovDp2c[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

hey Doc, the sour cherry has smelly cherry in it's make up for sure. 

Sour Cherry:
C4 (Casey Jones & Headband, Cherry Cheese, Livers (aka Blues)

<span style="font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; text-align: -webkit-left; ">[video=youtube_share;pSo-_TavE1U]http://youtu.be/pSo-_TavE1U[/video]

have a good week !


----------



## brandon727272 (May 14, 2012)

That's a sweet picture Amber!! that rock corrosion is amazing looking, can you imagine how long that must have taken if it was natural? I'm stoked for this week  after tomorrow at 10 AM I will be on summer vacation even though I still work, but I'll have 30+ hours a week for free time I didn't have  time to do some fun stuff! But for now, cram for quantum mechanics 



That cherry is sounding great btw, pleaseeeeeeeeeee be a female!


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

Is it me or is that rock quite sexual!!! Or perhaps it's just brandons avatar, lol.

Enjoy your holiday 727272, good luck with the cramming.


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2012)

can you please fill us in on this new strain you are growing doc, starburst haze i believe you called it.


edit: i'm resubbed , promise you'll stay here for a while


----------



## scotia1982 (May 15, 2012)

Starburst haze = Bubblebomb(bubblegum x thc bomb) (del6666) x Super Lemon Haze (las fingerez pheno)

Created by the genius growers on RIU


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2012)

that should be interesting in the nose and taste department, good luck doc

i've got a deep blue/ super lemon haze on the go at the minute, what you reckon i should call it?. super blue dream sounds cool.

i was actually hesitating flowering it because i hear fem seeds should not be bred with, we'll see.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 15, 2012)

The SLH was a clone but originally a fem seed from GHS as far as am aware. A think that there is a slightly higher risk of hermi seeds but a could b making that up lol... Super Blue Dream sounds like a cool name,sounds like a nice potent smoke that takes your cares n worries dream away


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2012)

smelly cherry is a girl! 

time to Party! the weekend is here!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaawwww yeeeeah!


----------



## raiderman (May 19, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> smelly cherry is a girl!
> 
> time to Party! the weekend is here!!!!!!
> 
> ...


congrads..i really like yure settup..i hope she bleeds cherry for yu.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 19, 2012)

im a nigga from the mother fuckin street.. i cant be faded..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 19, 2012)

OH shit, wrong journal. heehehe.. wrong webstie!! 
sposed to go in my bubbleponics.com Double Waterfarm Scrog in a Secret Jardin DR120 journal! 
if anyone lerks over there can you please vote for me in the Bud of the month contest..thanks DAT


----------



## raiderman (May 19, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im a nigga from the mother fuckin street.. i cant be faded..
> View attachment 2175242View attachment 2175244View attachment 2175245View attachment 2175246View attachment 2175248View attachment 2175249View attachment 2175251View attachment 2175253View attachment 2175254


nigga gotta eat and take care of my babies mama,lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2012)

that joint i rolled fell apart on the trail. i need to invest in a rolling machine.
Any suggestions anyone?
Who voted for me? Thank you. I love you! I met the LIzard King on the trail last night. what a beautiful trail.! 
My Smelly Cherry is so beautifully growing to the shape of the phototron like in a perfect little mound. i love her too.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2012)

It looked solidly built to me......rolling machines make tight joints, you just need to practice more Dr!!! What seems to be the area of problem? Call 1-800 skinupajoint for more help.


----------



## C.Indica (May 21, 2012)

Doctor it's been ages.
I miss coming to your threads.
Where can I find all your latest shenanigans?


----------



## DST (May 21, 2012)

For a minute I thought that was going to be a doctor doctor joke.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 22, 2012)

good morning. 
dsters , i dont know what to say about my skills, only that im a bit dysfunctional . that J took me like a half hour to roll. I butchered 3 j's before i got that one skinned. 
I cant seem to get a good grip on the roll. I tried trimming the paper as well. I try to get the end by the filter tight first and then roll the rest. 
Unfortunetly i cant get it tight enough and it falls apart. So that last one i tried a bit looser and it actually rolled but it was too loose , even after pushing the herb down into the j from the opeining. It started burning ok and i smoked half of it, took it with me for my hike but then i had a hard time lighting it and then it just all fell out of the paper and i was so upset. Thankfully I have my Schmokable Bracelet that i won from your contest and its been such a great handy accesory. But I must say i really do enjoy smoking Joints with hash the best. 

Hi Cannabis Indica, its nice to hear from you! im around here a bit and also over at bubbleponics with a journal on my grow. Its a cool site with awesome emotioncons and it uploads my pictures into the big size automaticvally which i cant do here anymore on riu. Do you ever go over there ?


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

You should start with single skinners (the smaller papers that most people will use for rolling tobacco). They are easy and you should get a hang of the whole technique. Roll until you have a nice reasonably tight tube of weed, so that the twist and fold of the paper is so much easier.
Other alternatives would be to use a rolling mat (usually bamboo).
Remember, if you are having a hard time with the filter tip, this can always be put in after you roll the joint. When I started out that was how I rolled for years. Meant that if one end of the Jay was baggier than the other, you could choose which end to put the tip in, lol.
And thanks for the postcard, it did make me laugh. WEED!!!!!
Peace sister,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

i have to agree the mat is a good option till you get a intuition for how tight the jakey should be. i know people who've smoked their whole lives an only use a mat. it's always this raggedy piece of crap though invariably. and they can usually skin up just fine.

as some film once said 'if you build it they will come'  a wiser man said if it's on fire at one end and there's smoke coming out the other its fine!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2012)

got the mat!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2012)

I have american cockroaches! about 2 inches long, wings, long thin antennas, incredibly fast .. scc cc cc arry as chittt. elusive and hard to kill.

i pray they dont get to my girls. they can take a lickin and keep on tickin. i have all my drains plugged and live in constant fear. They are like litltle demons that come up from the sewere and like prey on your skin. 

I hear if you kill them and roll them up in a joint you can get a littlle buzz. 

if you can find the cockroach in this picture you win a PRIZE! 
name your pirze. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2012)

My "go Girl" urination device .


----------



## mantiszn (May 26, 2012)

is that the same as a she-wee?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My "go Girl" urination device .
> View attachment 2184747



it's one of two places.. maybe...





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have american cockroaches! about 2 inches long, wings, long thin antennas, incredibly fast .. scc cc cc arry as chittt. elusive and hard to kill.
> 
> i pray they dont get to my girls. they can take a lickin and keep on tickin. i have all my drains plugged and live in constant fear. They are like litltle demons that come up from the sewere and like prey on your skin.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

go girl urination device, wtf? lol.

Good luck with the mat Ambs. Please report back on what you think.


----------



## raiderman (May 28, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My "go Girl" urination device .
> View attachment 2184747


could we get a demonstration.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> is that the same as a she-wee?
> 
> it's one of two places.. maybe...
> 
> View attachment 2185890



lmao, yes yes basically but my go girl isnt as contoured narrowly as yours. and its not easy to use, not like a dick is cuz you can just unzip and whip it out.! lol. unless your wearing a skirt but then whats the point? just squat.
The thing is a JOKE! if i didnt have to pull my pants down i would find it useful , yeah it would be alright. but you got to pull pants downto so whats the fuckin point. It was a gift that im finding more useful in the kitchen.lol. ONce upon a time i had another so called cutting edge female plastic device. I sware i almost died from toxic shock with it. It was a thick plastic brown rubber(like a plunger)..... you would insert as a reusable TAMPON!. stick it up there when menstualting and it was supposed to catch all the blood. (ewwww).. Then take it out and rinse it off and reinsert!! some kooks from California brainwashed me into using it to help save the world....lmao...I just got nervous and itchy using it. lol.. fukin treehuggers.


lol, very very clever guesses mantiz, you have a sharp eye mate. You are the great winner of some SEEEEEDSS!!!!


DST said:


> go girl urination device, wtf? lol.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the mat Ambs. Please report back on what you think.


the matt is awesome! thanks for the suggestion . Rolling nice fat tight doobies now. 




raiderman said:


> could we get a demonstration.


sure herei is the she wee one. i couldnt upload 2 videos .. the go girl one is really wierd as well.
[video=youtube_share;EBLRY9CKB1o]http://youtu.be/EBLRY9CKB1o[/video]

We buried Pickle finally this beautiful evening, Memorial Day. I found a very pleasant resting spot for the little guy. In the Canyon basin where his spirt will be able soar free now.


----------



## doowmd (May 28, 2012)

wtf raiderman? had to start all over on here?


----------



## doowmd (May 29, 2012)

it's all good, but yea ur right.....no skin off your back you already know whats up, just weird they locked your acct. hate it all/alot of the ones thats been on here for awhile are abondining ship or getting kicked off etc. (think the fdd bust had alot to do w/ some of em going but anyway) Hope to see ya around
Peace,
Doowmd


----------



## doowmd (May 29, 2012)

lmao, yea that happens sometimes. o well fuck it. I dont get the forum rules anyway, most of the time it's just a matter of pissing off the wrong one rather than actually breaking a "rule".


----------



## raiderman (May 30, 2012)

well i'm back,lol,,there was a glitch in activation somehow.sorry fer the thread interruption .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

sup Ambs?! looks like a great spot for pickle, you're blessed having that in your back yard. i have neighbors who go mad feeding the birds, it's like a hitchcock film. all good til about 4:30 am i don't know which particular bird it is but the craw is so grating it dives through my sleep like fire alarms.

pigeons like footballs. we're getting a cat with no bell


----------



## doowmd (May 30, 2012)

*Oh yea sorry Dr. Amber, wasn't meaning to thread jack just bored and browsing ur thread (u don't have to be told u got skills girl you know (*but u do*)) and seen raidermans and was like wtf* 

*But anyway keep doin wat ur doin!*



ps. gotta admit tho the cockroach thing did gross me out for a sec  but then I got over it.
On the other hand the "she-wee" had me rollin so see..........it's all good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

girls gone from noob to pro pretty damn quick, i wish i did it that fast. wish i started when i left school. hahaha they taught me a lot of useless skills but weed has given so much more. Patience, tact, planning, preparatory, the list goes on. not saying i'm nothing without my green thumb, but this game is a calling. Anyone can grow weed growing good weed is an art this girl be Picasso's sister.


----------



## raiderman (May 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup Ambs?! looks like a great spot for pickle, you're blessed having that in your back yard. i have neighbors who go mad feeding the birds, it's like a hitchcock film. all good til about 4:30 am i don't know which particular bird it is but the craw is so grating it dives through my sleep like fire alarms.
> 
> pigeons like footballs. we're getting a cat with no bell


yure qite an interesting fella.hope things get better fer ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

raider we've known each other before. thanks anyways!?


----------



## raiderman (May 31, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao, yes yes basically but my go girl isnt as contoured narrowly as yours. and its not easy to use, not like a dick is cuz you can just unzip and whip it out.! lol. unless your wearing a skirt but then whats the point? just squat.
> The thing is a JOKE! if i didnt have to pull my pants down i would find it useful , yeah it would be alright. but you got to pull pants downto so whats the fuckin point. It was a gift that im finding more useful in the kitchen.lol. ONce upon a time i had another so called cutting edge female plastic device. I sware i almost died from toxic shock with it. It was a thick plastic brown rubber(like a plunger)..... you would insert as a reusable TAMPON!. stick it up there when menstualting and it was supposed to catch all the blood. (ewwww).. Then take it out and rinse it off and reinsert!! some kooks from California brainwashed me into using it to help save the world....lmao...I just got nervous and itchy using it. lol.. fukin treehuggers.
> 
> 
> ...


i coulda used one of those couple times wen i was in the rodeo every yr in my younger days,lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2012)

raiderman said:


> well i'm back,lol,,there was a glitch in activation somehow.sorry fer the thread interruption .


its ok rM, i m glad you got thing all worked out! i have glitches in my account as well. I have an always present notification and my pm's were turned off because i was caught "spamming " memebers. I dont even no how to spam. i have another journal on bubbleponics.com but its not the same as here. i have a lot of fun on this site and have some very cool friends that i have had for so long. its very frustrating at times here though due to the technical difficulties that always seem present , the worst being the "big hack of 2012" that riuned a very important part of my last waterfarm journal. Im still reeling from that. Bottom line for me is this site is questionable and i dont trust it at all so when i really want to archive my pictures i will go elsewhere. im gald we met up here though your super fun to chat with and i totally get your sence of humor. not to mention your an amazingly talented gardener. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup Ambs?! looks like a great spot for pickle, you're blessed having that in your back yard. i have neighbors who go mad feeding the birds, it's like a hitchcock film. all good til about 4:30 am i don't know which particular bird it is but the craw is so grating it dives through my sleep like fire alarms.
> 
> pigeons like footballs. we're getting a cat with no bell


lol, i can completly relate to the "bird" thing. the birds around here are really bizarre. WE have roadrunners , cardinals, tons of hummingbirds and the loudest of all are the Doves. Remeber the picture i posted a while back of "fatty boomsticks" coming over here ! man those birds are loud. its like this constant wired low long chant, its kinda mezmerizing and sinister. just like this place .Its still very hard dealing with Pickels death and buring him was heartbreaking but hes in a beautiful resting place for sure, . 
 hahaha, good luck with the birds, i understand how pesty they can be. meow.lol



doowmd said:


> *Oh yea sorry Dr. Amber, wasn't meaning to thread jack just bored and browsing ur thread (u don't have to be told u got skills girl you know (*but u do*)) and seen raidermans and was like wtf*
> 
> *But anyway keep doin wat ur doin!*
> 
> ...


its ok doowmd, no biggy, glad you came by and thanks for the compliments. The cockroaches are so gross and totally freak me out. I cant believe how fuckin big they are. They come in through the drains, the tub and shit.. just gotta cover all the opeinings i guess. Livin in the desert there are tons of bugs. just have to learn how to adjust. At least they dont seem interested in my girls! take it esay.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> girls gone from noob to pro pretty damn quick, i wish i did it that fast. wish i started when i left school. hahaha they taught me a lot of useless skills but weed has given so much more. Patience, tact, planning, preparatory, the list goes on. not saying i'm nothing without my green thumb, but this game is a calling. Anyone can grow weed growing good weed is an art this girl be Picasso's sister.





raiderman said:


> i coulda used one of those couple times wen i was in the rodeo every yr in my younger days,lol.


wow what a compliment coming from someone i totally respect. !! thank you !!! thank YOu!!!!your such a sweetheart!

heres a little video of my tent and whats a brewing right now. the waterfarm girls are looking great! my mini moveable scrog Casey JOnes is pretty weak looking i just transplanted her. Starburst Haze is coming along nicely as well. I just couldnt get a decent snap shot of Smeelly Cherry i will work on that. My camera is on its last legs and my pix suck bad but the videos are clear . so heres one for you my friends!

[video=youtube_share;H1BpbojeDd0]http://youtu.be/H1BpbojeDd0[/video]


----------



## DST (May 31, 2012)

Nice vid Ambs, I was getting a bit dizzy at the end though, hehe. Plants look super happy!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## raiderman (May 31, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> its ok rM, i m glad you got thing all worked out! i have glitches in my account as well. I have an always present notification and my pm's were turned off because i was caught "spamming " memebers. I dont even no how to spam. i have another journal on bubbleponics.com but its not the same as here. i have a lot of fun on this site and have some very cool friends that i have had for so long. its very frustrating at times here though due to the technical difficulties that always seem present , the worst being the "big hack of 2012" that riuned a very important part of my last waterfarm journal. Im still reeling from that. Bottom line for me is this site is questionable and i dont trust it at all so when i really want to archive my pictures i will go elsewhere. im gald we met up here though your super fun to chat with and i totally get your sence of humor. not to mention your an amazingly talented gardener.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool vid..yure a cool cat d.but i think i'll stay on my own ground..420tyme.rdr.

1luv


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2012)

Its another gorgeous sunrise in the desert. Smelly Cherry is hungry again so shes out of her phototron and basking in the sun for a bit. She is such a cute stout girl. 12/12 from seed in the Phototron in Coco has produced some very interesting results thus far with her. She is flowering and i am feeding her Cali Magic, Hesi COCO and I will begin the pk boost of delicious Hammerhead. She is 2 months old, so small and bushy,she makes a wonderful centerpiece for the coffee table. lol
. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Peace and rattlesnake grease.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 2, 2012)

i really really like yure smelly cherry.everything is always in order here..this for yu dr.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OCD99jMMuh0


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 2, 2012)

I bet the avatars amber : 



I kid i kid.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 2, 2012)

if its not i'm disappointed,lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2012)

vids fuckin kool ambz, i thought i was tripping out at 23 secs thought it was going 3d on me. lol.

that pepe le pew pic behind the vape is sweet as too.


----------



## thowedoff1994 (Jun 4, 2012)

hey how much yeild off 1 plant have you done


----------



## ohmy (Jun 4, 2012)

hey doc, Hope all has been well, did a nice run under my 1k, just under a lb for first try. 6 girls, 34 grams of hash with dry ice  could have done a little better,but i was not trimming the small stuff, made a few batches of killer cana cookies ..2 zips prime bud to 1lb butter and a shit load of hash in the mix  I kicked a cut of the chronic out side and she is doing real well. she just was not happy inside. cleaned out the veg tent and starting over with new flavors, that someone special sent me  stay high super fly


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 4, 2012)

raiderman said:


> i really really like yure smelly cherry.everything is always in order here..this for yu dr.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OCD99jMMuh0


mucho gracias rm, that was a really chillin tune. i like the mix of sounds in it. and the end was really trippy. 



TogTokes said:


> I bet the avatars amber :
> 
> 
> 
> I kid i kid.


of course its me, i have nothing to hide and im very confident in my manlyhood. Kid im old now and got nothing to prove . yeah i used to lift a lot, even did some comps and won some awards. But the rat race got the best of me and i was a slave at the office for years... and justlet myself go ... and thats when my pecks just filled in with adipose tissue where the muscle was. It happens . i think its a beautiful thing and why should just women be able to have em..and im proud of my tits. i worked hard to get them.


raiderman said:


> if its not i'm disappointed,lol.


dont you worry rm its the real me baby.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> vids fuckin kool ambz, i thought i was tripping out at 23 secs thought it was going 3d on me. lol.
> 
> that pepe le pew pic behind the vape is sweet as too.


hey donnie baby, im very glad the video was able to trip you out that was the intention. fuckin dog is comin on like a mONster buddy. email me your addy i will send you the pepe le pew drawing. 



thowedoff1994 said:


> hey how much yeild off 1 plant have you done


waterfarm deep blue almost 9 oz., on a good track right now to break that record with my current grow. fingers fuckin crosses.



ohmy said:


> hey doc, Hope all has been well, did a nice run under my 1k, just under a lb for first try. 6 girls, 34 grams of hash with dry ice  could have done a little better,but i was not trimming the small stuff, made a few batches of killer cana cookies ..2 zips prime bud to 1lb butter and a shit load of hash in the mix  I kicked a cut of the chronic out side and she is doing real well. she just was not happy inside. cleaned out the veg tent and starting over with new flavors, that someone special sent me  stay high super fly


how erie, i was just thinkin of you and wondering where and what you are up to these days?Dude sounds like you are really getting your groove on with your grow. That is such great news.! YOu have come so far since the bugs and the ...LMao.. fly taped christmans decortated ganja plant. 
REally impressive haul there, with only 6 girls.. please post some pictures for me. and tell me how you did it...nutes, coco? veg time ect..did you ever get your waterfarm up and going? 
damn boy those cookies must have been super strong. I would have whited out with one crumb. im allergic to cannabutter! white outs are like the worst feeling in the world. 
what flavors are you poppin this round? its very nice to hear from you again OH My. please keep in touch and please let me know if you have a journal somewhere that I can subscribe to . take it easy .


----------



## thowedoff1994 (Jun 4, 2012)

1ve got 15 going ...i hope i can get 9 oz per tree...lol....you gave me hope amber


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 4, 2012)

Love the video Amber! That plant is beautiful! It's crazy how tight the nodes can be when they're grown under artificial lights  always trips me out a little lol. Hope you're doing well, I just got a sweet mountain bike, Gary Fischer superfly with custom carbon parts; and a Kryptonite Fuhgettaboutit chain lock to go with it !


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

A guy was offering to sell me a Gary Fischer the other day, he was saying they are pretty rare these days??? 500 euro- ish he wanted.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 8, 2012)

yea its a ns op.always clean.experience to match.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2012)

smelly cherry is looking fine. deep dark green leaves and buds maturing slowly. I can tell this biotch is going to be POTENT! maybe a slow growth is good? more time to slowly pack on the punch. I hope so. Im looking for a wicked high. pics up soon. 
[video=youtube_share;rdEupVsL07E]http://youtu.be/rdEupVsL07E[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Jun 10, 2012)

Where u get yure SC beans Doc?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2012)

master gardener don gin ton created the strain. I was gifted them about a year and a half ago from a long lost dear friend who helped me more than anyone become the gardener I am today. 
the smelly cherry use to go by the name cherry cheese livers. i believe you might be able to get em from Breeders Boutique.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 10, 2012)

Breeders boutique. is that the same as seed boutique?i'll google it.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 10, 2012)

that sour cherry looks good to...yu ever use canna collective?good underground breeders.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2012)

lol, i just tried to google it myself. seems its blocking me with some sort of "are you 18 years or older" shit and i say , yes, i am and still cant get in. how frustrating. oh well. sorry i dont have any left for you dude. if i find some seeds in my buds i let you know. try contacting donginton.. his post #456 just up above he should be able to sort things out


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2012)

haha, i have a sour cherry bean .lol. no i have not used canna collective. i have so many beans i havent looked to purchase for a long time. I was just gifted some Pineapple express that im TOTally stoked about. g-13 PE . i will be waterfarming them in the future. Its like THE best waterfarm strain out there. able to produce 14 oz off one waterfarmed girl! I wanna do 2 in my tent and pull 2 lbs off 2 girls in a DR 120 Secret Jardin tent.. wow wouldnt that be exciting!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 10, 2012)

sounds sweet...yu have the best water farm exper.i've seen .glad i found this thread..i have my grandaddy purps outside and if i get a ns purple stud male out of it i'll make some beans.i have another outdoor journal down my sig chk it out.take care Doc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2012)

did you get my email addy through from cindy DAT?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did you get my email addy through from cindy DAT?


nah, not yet. would be nice though, i have some cool postcards i want to send you .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2012)

SMELLY CHERRY............9 WEEKS...... AND GOING STRONG.......... i have 2 new 12/12s up above her now in the tron. 
a purple le pew and peyote purple. they make a cute couple. After the smelly cherry is harvested im going to grow a Starburst haze in the tron. 
I really like the little short cute bush the tron creates. IM so excited looking forward to testing the potency of the flours from the tron. The super lemon haze i grew in her was soooo strong. the tron seems easier on the leaves then my hard core bleach buring HPS. slower results but maybe worth the wait. I must return to my labratory now. goodnight. 

View attachment 2209055View attachment 2209056View attachment 2209057View attachment 2209058View attachment 2209059View attachment 2209060


----------



## raiderman (Jun 11, 2012)

its all about the scrog baby.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2012)

cant slip anything by you can i? lol. . i keep posting pictures of birds and then i think of your vicious kitty cats. they wouldnt hurt a widdle birdie would day? lol
yeah thats my Casey Jones waterfarm. Im still i deep mourning over the loss of my dog. She was soppoused to fill the baack of that scrog screen. its like a hole has been blasted through my heart and things will never quite be the same the rest of this grow. God that casey jones stinks to high heaven. its a good sign.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cant slip anything by you can i? lol. . i keep posting pictures of birds and then i think of your vicious kitty cats. they wouldnt hurt a widdle birdie would day? lol
> yeah thats my Casey Jones waterfarm. Im still i deep mourning over the loss of my dog. She was soppoused to fill the baack of that scrog screen. its like a hole has been blasted through my heart and things will never quite be the same the rest of this grow. God that casey jones stinks to high heaven. its a good sign.


i feel ya Doc. i had to put out my siamese male breeding stud cuz ring worm showed up and hid from me cuz the cream and couldnt get him out under the bed,fighting and shit,tore my ass up and for the sake of the other members i put him out for a few days to treat the ringworm ,next day a pac of wolves or coyotes flew through here and carried him off..my Cloe stays out all the time and nuthin then this crap las sunday i think..my condolenses.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

smelly cherry lookin good DAT, short stocky pheno. my pal said it smelled like dog shit with no cure, a week later it smells like caramel. lol. don't fret she'll finish up a big dog turd cola. how many weeks flower are you at? 3-4?

Casey scrog looks the ISH!

sucks bout your cat raider.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2012)

raiderman said:


> i feel ya Doc. i had to put out my siamese male breeding stud cuz ring worm showed up and hid from me cuz the cream and couldnt get him out under the bed,fighting and shit,tore my ass up and for the sake of the other members i put him out for a few days to treat the ringworm ,next day a pac of wolves or coyotes flew through here and carried him off..my Cloe stays out all the time and nuthin then this crap las sunday i think..my condolenses.


im so sorry for your loss RM. your surroundings look beautiful but sound very dangerous. They say that if you get eaten by an animal then your soul goes into the animal. Maybe your stud will be reincarnated into anther beautiful animal. my condolences to you as well my friend. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> smelly cherry lookin good DAT, short stocky pheno. my pal said it smelled like dog shit with no cure, a week later it smells like caramel. lol. don't fret she'll finish up a big dog turd cola. how many weeks flower are you at? 3-4?
> 
> Casey scrog looks the ISH!
> 
> sucks bout your cat raider.


hi donnie, the smelly cherry dont smell at all. lol.. not yet at least. not like that stinkin Casey Jones, lord have mercy...GOod question about how many weeks in flower. maybe like 5?? i cant remember ..when i do 12/12 from seed it becomes a blur and i didnt note it on my calander. shit! Shes at like 10 weeks total now.. this is a real slow grow reallly slow.. so stoked on how Casey is lookin.. Im intregued by your knowledge of reflective retractive info about lighting. What else can you tell me. Since you mentioned it , i tilted my one 600 diagnally toward Casey cuz its not centered over here , she was placed to the side to allow room for the dead dog. Thinkin about moving her to the middle of the tent this weekend. take care cowboy. enjoy the rest of your week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

hey DAT, what i mentioned is pretty much what i know the wave of light wont double it will make a uniform wave so overlapping light is pointless. 

i'm having major issues with my girls having super tight nodes and branching. but i think it's down to my feed or the coco. it's doing my head in trying to work out the cause. my last one like that didn't really have much pong till i took it down and cured it. smells caramello now! hope it's not a dud!?!

why not give casey the centre stage, if she's going to use the light more than the smelly cherry it makes sense 

have a good one Doc!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> SMELLY CHERRY............9 WEEKS...... AND GOING STRONG.......... i have 2 new 12/12s up above her now in the tron.
> a purple le pew and peyote purple. they make a cute couple. After the smelly cherry is harvested im going to grow a Starburst haze in the tron.
> I really like the little short cute bush the tron creates. IM so excited looking forward to testing the potency of the flours from the tron. The super lemon haze i grew in her was soooo strong. the tron seems easier on the leaves then my hard core bleach buring HPS. slower results but maybe worth the wait. I must return to my labratory now. goodnight.
> 
> View attachment 2209055View attachment 2209056View attachment 2209057View attachment 2209058View attachment 2209059View attachment 2209060View attachment 2209061


Love the pics Dr.Amber Trichome very impressed, love the scrog I would love for you to check my scrog out and leave any comments or advice, if you have the time. respect and subbed.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 13, 2012)

raiderman said:


> i feel ya Doc. i had to put out my siamese male breeding stud cuz ring worm showed up and hid from me cuz the cream and couldnt get him out under the bed,fighting and shit,tore my ass up and for the sake of the other members i put him out for a few days to treat the ringworm ,next day a pac of wolves or coyotes flew through here and carried him off..my Cloe stays out all the time and nuthin then this crap las sunday i think..my condolenses.



Sorry to hear raider, my favorite cat of ours was just found dead chewed up by a coyote a few weeks ago  We had a proper burial it just sucks seeing my most playful cat go


That casey jones look soooo good Amber! I've got to do a scrog


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey DAT, what i mentioned is pretty much what i know the wave of light wont double it will make a uniform wave so overlapping light is pointless.
> 
> i'm having major issues with my girls having super tight nodes and branching. but i think it's down to my feed or the coco. it's doing my head in trying to work out the cause. my last one like that didn't really have much pong till i took it down and cured it. smells caramello now! hope it's not a dud!?!
> 
> ...


Im sorry to hear about your gardeining problem Don. I dont know what it could be. I read some advice yur peers have offered and hopefully thier wisse advice will help you. 
I use a completley differnt line up of nutes as you. In coco i use Hesi products, GH calimagic and Hammerhead with Canna Coco now. Ph 6.0 .
I took your advice and moved Casey center stage the 2 600 watts are now very even on her. Im pretty excited now and im not as upset about my dog anymore. 
good luck , i hope everything works out in the end.




noob78 said:


> Love the pics Dr.Amber Trichome very impressed, love the scrog I would love for you to check my scrog out and leave any comments or advice, if you have the time. respect and subbed.


Hey noob, i am subbed now to your journal. You are one lucky person for having Sr. Verde helping you .Listen to him , hes the fuckin bomb. He's really an amazing gardener and teacher. I have learned so much from reading your journal. i really like the flow of it and look foward to seeing it through with you. Thank you very much for inviting me. 



brandon727272 said:


> Sorry to hear raider, my favorite cat of ours was just found dead chewed up by a coyote a few weeks ago  We had a proper burial it just sucks seeing my most playful cat go
> 
> 
> That casey jones look soooo good Amber! I've got to do a scrog


Oh My god, these vicious coyotes , fuck thats horrible. Sorry Brandon. so much pet death around here. 
thanks for the compliment Brandon, there is nothing as exciting and rewarding as SCROG! you have got to do it, it will totally seduce you. lol

so i moved CAsey to the middle of the tent. under the 2 600's .. a nice even balance of light. Go Casey.Go!!!
View attachment 2212021


----------



## clearcut (Jun 14, 2012)

awsome scrog DR. i see your still going strong! good for you . i think im going to start a journal here on this site . i have done some threads at bcbd but its realy a popularity contest there and the pre-madona's are greedy tight asses...lol i think im just about done there . so i look forward to seeing all the journals on this site .
take care

peace.......


----------



## lightitsmokeit420 (Jun 14, 2012)

your grow is looking great


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2012)

clearcut said:


> awsome scrog DR. i see your still going strong! good for you . i think im going to start a journal here on this site . i have done some threads at bcbd but its realy a popularity contest there and the pre-madona's are greedy tight asses...lol i think im just about done there . so i look forward to seeing all the journals on this site .
> take care
> 
> peace.......


lol, oh these mj forums are bizarre arent they. i cant believe i still come to this site so often. its fucking madness i tell you. mr. rollitup totally dislikes me and took away my rep button and pm priveleges hes so super uptight. my dayz are soooooooo numbered here. lol. i have so many fuckin awesome friends on here its so hard to totally part ways. So i started another journla on bubbleponics.com and i really like it alot . they upload my pictures into large format automatically. they dont have any technical issues that im aware of. fast connections, cool icons, cool contests and super nice people who are very supportive. im still trying to find my way around there. Some old RIUers are there that i new from here, so thats cool. thanks for stoppin by and i always wish the best for you , your grows and future journal .



lightitsmokeit420 said:


> your grow is looking great


Thank you very much !


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wtf why did rollitup do that? What a douche, we should have more rights than that, POWER TO THE PEOPLE. Don't leave


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2012)

I think it's more to do with their auto bots, spam filters and stuff. As far as Rep is concerned, everyone who is a newbie has had their rep taken away from them, and if you have had your PM's blocked it basically changes your account to a newbie account and as such you are unable to Rep. If you contact RIU I am sure they will change it. I nearly fell over in shock when they PM'd me and told me they had restored my privileges


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ambssssss!! =) watsup


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;8UVNT4wvIGY]http://youtu.be/8UVNT4wvIGY[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2012)

every time i see that guy and song all i think of is what a goit lol. it's uk slang for a simpleton for you guys over the pond.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 25, 2012)

your right hes no ozzy ozbourne. if you look carefully you will be able to spot the Club 600 sticker up Boy Georges black plastic raincoat.
[video=youtube_share;kwb9-OlQimc]http://youtu.be/kwb9-OlQimc[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

You have got to send this to Bushybush!!!! and tell him he is a MufKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!

around 7 seconds, lol.
[youtube]2XJQhe6o2nc[/youtube]

or the original from schlijper.nl 
http://schlijper.nl/120625-00-haarlemmerplein-road-rage.photo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LONG LIVE SMELLY CHERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!the most wonderful pain relief EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
​[video=youtube_share;zO05qmg8QJs]http://youtu.be/zO05qmg8QJs[/video]


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Amber, you still got your Lemon Skunk around?
I don't think you were much of a clone keeper from what I remember.

How's it been?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 1, 2012)

yah mon, just hit it tis mornin dude. been curing a while, nice lemony flavor to savor. its greaaattt! i love the arouma it arounses me.just like George michaels does when he attempts a stage dive.Did you the guy in the white short shorts is potroast? 
[video=youtube_share;pIgZ7gMze7A]http://youtu.be/pIgZ7gMze7A[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

lol wham?!!? never had you pegged for being into a bit of george and andy lol

you take the cherry already ? any pics whats going down or up Doc?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gkqfpkTTy2w]http://youtu.be/gkqfpkTTy2w[/video]
final swell on smelly cherry.
 had a slight calmag prob using General Hydroponics CaliMagic so reverted back to Biotanicare CalMag. Finally starting to reek a full bodied fruity smell.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

I took a picture of a boat the other day.

It was called Mafkees.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2012)

just remember high heels sink life boats
[video=youtube_share;DsixWMdScUI]http://youtu.be/DsixWMdScUI[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

check ya rep Ambs.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

looking good ambs final swerve on!!!

i'd love to get fucked up with jack white. he plays the diddley bo like a mutherfucker too.

hope you had an awesome 4th!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 6, 2012)

wow what a trippy tower setup. how goes it Amber?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking good ambs final swerve on!!!
> 
> i'd love to get fucked up with jack white. he plays the diddley bo like a mutherfucker too.
> 
> hope you had an awesome 4th!


he seems really wacky. I like his wierdness and creativity! Today is his Birthday! Happpy BIrthday Jack Baby! lol



reggaerican said:


> wow what a trippy tower setup. how goes it Amber?


goes good reggaerican! thanks and you ? good ?


moved Smelly cherry into the Tent to bask ontop of the scrog screen cuz she was reeking up my apartment in the PHototron and I was getting pretty Paranoid. 
Pissed about her leaf damage . I blame CaliMagic that fuckin rotten nute! HEr buds are simply delicous looking and still swelling. SO i fed her prob one last time an will flush her now.  I bought her a pretty little cherry bandana dress at Walmart!!! and will be going to Joanne Fabric to pick her up some cherry patterned fabric for her Harvest Photo Shoot. How does that sound? we are all pretty excited. have a beautiful day!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2012)

hahahah you gone all kath kidtson on us Doc lol. 

i miss having my own smelly cherry to puff on. jars are empty hash is all gone, and the stuff i just bought was so unflushed i near brought up a lump hitting the bongo. 

looks like your on for a monster harvest in that there scrog Dr.

take it easy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey. Hey hey hay got my pm priveys back.feeling pretty good right now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2012)

Wishfool thinkin i didn't fucinbloody hell fuck


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 19, 2012)

?????? Wot they kiddin you on??


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

PM priviledges are for loosers anyway, Ambs, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2012)

lol, ok.. dsters.. YESH scotia they be fuckin wit me againn...
so i finally figured out how to ENLARGE my pictures again here!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!

SMELLY CHERRY harvest


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2012)

i can smell her from here.beautiful bud Doc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2012)

short stubby and perfectly formed. lovely stuff doc


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 21, 2012)

well what's the smoke report on sc?


----------



## cONkey (Nov 21, 2012)

HI CCG!!!haha, i forgot about this journal. im sorry.. ok smoke report it is....
Smelly cherry ....
awesome heavy indica muscle relaxer. I use this medication in particular for pelvic pain and cramping. it works wonders relaxing the lower pelvic muscles when they are in knots. Its a smooth groovy head stone. Not fire on the brain but just a nice all around cerebral massage , relaxing and mellow. good uplifting high and the smell is a mind blowingly sweet and friuty bouquet of skrumptous candy smell. totally orgasmic.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 21, 2012)

cONkey said:


> HI CCG!!!haha, i forgot about this journal. im sorry.. ok smoke report it is....
> Smelly cherry ....
> awesome heavy indica muscle relaxer. I use this medication in particular for pelvic pain and cramping. it works wonders relaxing the lower pelvic muscles when they are in knots. Its a smooth groovy head stone. Not fire on the brain but just a nice all around cerebral massage , relaxing and mellow. *good uplifting high and the smell is a mind blowingly sweet and friuty bouquet of skrumptous candy smell. totally orgasmic.*


Great to hear, thanks. Can't wait to grow this outside in February.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

cONkey said:


> HI CCG!!!haha, i forgot about this journal. im sorry.. ok smoke report it is....
> Smelly cherry ....
> awesome heavy indica muscle relaxer. I use this medication in particular for pelvic pain and cramping. it works wonders relaxing the lower pelvic muscles when they are in knots. Its a smooth groovy head stone. Not fire on the brain but just a nice all around cerebral massage , relaxing and mellow. good uplifting high and the smell is a mind blowingly sweet and friuty bouquet of skrumptous candy smell. totally orgasmic.



That's better than the strain info on the site lol.... hey conkey, would you mind putting that in the review bit on the site? or woirds to that effect lol, you have a very colourful way of describing things


----------



## cONkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi donald! Thanks! I tried a breif review on your bb site of sMelly CheRRy
and im not sure if it took itl It was short though. I will try to rereview it again. Btw the site is very difficult to navigate when hitting the images of the strains. when i hit one strain that i want to read about it takes me to another , mostly defaulting to that strain with the really wierd name that i cant recall right now. Its terribley frustrating really. have a nice day!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

this saddens me. when you say your clicking on the image is that from the slidey bit when you first click enter the site? or the links from the webshop? 

if you don;t mind i'll just copy n paste the above smoke report for you? we're in need of some more reviews of the strains, gonna see if i can't get the 600 and uk lads to post some reviews. 

thanks for trying anyway hun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

scratch that, I just needed to approve it! thanks for the kind words ambz


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Jan 21, 2013)

dr.amber trichome said:


> View attachment 1336448View attachment 1336447View attachment 1336446View attachment 1336445 View attachment 1336443View attachment 1336444
> hi everyone!
> Things is looking good in da phototron. Super girl is growing at an alarming rate, ready to hit the top.
> I took out my large flowering light and found a cool 2 small light hook up that i put in the 'tron for a day. My top cola was grew so fast toward the light i had to take it out the next day.
> ...


that bird is way to freakin cute great job with the phototron


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Jan 21, 2013)

dr.amber trichome said:


> rip pickle!
> 2-14-96 ---4-24-12
> 
> 
> ...


i am very sorry to hear about your bird i love my animals and wish you the best


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks PF! i miss him so much. He was so loyal, affectionate and had so much personality.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2013)

good evening rollitupers 
i transformed my phototron this evening 
i started cleaning the panels and got to my computer fan panel and decided to take it apart to clean it out. 
The phototron was covered in a good film of white dust ,no doubt from the white filth lime that come from the tap water here. 
I unscrewed the entire fan and i dawned on me that that fan sucked shit, does really nothing to combat the heat it the tron while on and i need some sort of exhasut filter cuz i can grow some stinky sweet ladys in there.
With the 2 open holes where the computer fans were i need to find some sort of ducting and small fans to circulate the air. My thought right now is some
2 1/2 to 3 inch ducting and some small inline fans, not 4 inch but a lil smaller .. 
if anyone has any ideas or creative suggestions for a new circulation system i would love to hear your ideas!

Dr.Amber Trichome
(the 2 white circles on the front panel of the tron in the first picture is where the old fan was and the new cirucation system might be best suited)


 i kinda like this here niRvana video, its really trippy.
thanks for hitting me up.
[video=youtube_share;PbgKEjNBHqM]http://youtu.be/PbgKEjNBHqM[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Amber, hop you are good girl.
Perhaps just cover up one of the holes with mesh so that it's passive, and then attach some ducting to the other hole, then mount a larger fan to the bottom of the tron with ducting to the hole and a small can filter attached to the exhaust fan (Tron>Duct>Fan>Filter). You could probably get a 4 inch and a reducer to fit the hole quite easily. Good luck with whatever you do Ambs.
Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

Its back on!?. Awesomes. Good work Doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2013)

yo dsterz and donn.
thanks for the replys. lol. the tron was back on for like 20 minutes don. while i cleaned it. 
this weekend im going to clean my waterfarm buckets and clean up the crappy drilled holes in the buckets.
im going to do a big fatt pimped out upgrade with all my gear when im ready to grow again.
thinkin about some new bad ass high end quiet fans, selling my 2 DR120s for one big one, like we talked about before , don. 
but unfort for now im not growin. Im not going to start back up until after my trip to Colorodo .. the cannabis cup and cypress hill concert . then try to stop me motherfuckerz. its killin me really, im an obbsessive weed grower , its always on my mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

We are legion!!!! awesome, can't wait to see some shots of the show and venue, venue fascinates me. we have domes arenas and Fuck loads of vs security. Foreign festivals are the way forward


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2013)

By all accounts it's Cali Connectiion that are sponsoring Cypress Hill to be there. I also heard through whodat that only Colorado seed companies can sell their product in Colorado...(according to subcool's msg to whodat anyway).


----------



## mytwhyt (Mar 29, 2013)

Amber, check out my new desert adapted WF... https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/119479-waterfarm-mods-tips-21.html#post8886687 I don't know how to link a specific post, but I got the page.. I call it a Waterloo... Maybe this is the pimped out WF you're looking for...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, I saw only one booth at the cup and it was a local Denver seed co, very cool dudes! There herb kicks ass!
At the cypress hill /slightly stoopid concert/ tribal seeds,, during intermission, they were advertising the Phototron! I couldn't believe my eyes!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe there's a revival on the phototron, peeps have found out's it's a true dank making machine


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2013)

fur sur Dsterz! IM GOIng to try to reve up the motors this week.ihave offf all next week for surgery healing so it would be a perfect time to focus on some new parts for the rocket ship.
check out this lame article.. not so sure how acurrate these facts are , but it just goes to prove how fucked up the legalization movement is. and then i see AZ representing like that! what a shocker that was! the BESTEST thing about my job is that the dont drug test. Can not take that for grated. If something is legal . It should be legal! what does the word LEGAL mean anymore???.its reeDICK u lous. spark it up mate!
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/court-pot-smokers-fired-colo-19043822


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

Dumb as law makers. It's only when you legislate on something that people get hurt. And laws are supposed to be there to help people....like fuk they do. Laws protect establishments against people, it doesn't seem to protect people anymore.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2013)

I have decieded to grow this , its one of only 3 Fem seeds i have. The others... Kannabia mataro blue gets so sexy blue with a bit of cold i will wait to grow her in the winter. And the Kannabia Powerskunk would be way way too stinky.. so its 
g13 Blueberry Gum action. 
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blueberry_Gum/G13_Labs/

At the Denver HTCC i stumbled upon a very cool lil booth by the soil company.. ORGANIC GROWERS...they had a gorgeous plant being grown in bulap bag in organic soil. 
The soil is very very special. You never need to add nutrients to it.. just water and go. 
So i should be getting the comapct 4 gallon kit in the mail next week and im super excited to get this grow underway!!! 

heres the plant at the booth at the cup. 



and here is the kit I ordered!!

http://www.organicgrower-solutions.com/growing-kits.html


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2013)

Would be nice to be able to have a plant like that at our booth. Nice pic Ambs. Good luck with the new grow. You starting new journal or running it here?


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Amber!!! Hope you're doing well! That plant looks awesome!! School is extremely fun but keeping me super busy and constantly challenging me mentally. I have a Electronic signals midterm on Monday, Assembly Language on Tuesday and some bullshit ethics class I'm required to take midterm on thursday. Just went home yesterday so I could check out my girls and put one baby in the ground! Here are a few pics, a sunset shot of my gf my dad and my dog is included ! I've got a Romulan baby in the ground already that is going to be HUGE come August, and am picking from Ace of Spades (a lemon-berry strong indica smoke) and Chernobyl (cross of trainwreck and potent ) unfortunately when I was home yesterday 2/3 Ace have shown male and only the runt is left. That soil you posted is really cool! It's kind of similar to what I do, I put all of my organic ammendments (guanos, meals, dry ingredients) into a concentrate soil and I put that in bottom 2/3 of my holes. So the plant grows into it and takes up nutrients as it sees fit  The final product seems to be much more smooth and good smelling, and it's super easy for my parents, they don't need to do anything except water!! Take care Doc, I've got a lot of cramming to do today... time to try to remember how to solve differential equations for my exam tomorrow 







Romulan baby in her hole... This one is going to be big... already in the ground!







My 65 gallon smart pot that the Ace of Spades will go into... it's hidden in between some of our fruit trees  this is the view from outside my old bedroom




window..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2013)

DST said:


> Would be nice to be able to have a plant like that at our booth. Nice pic Ambs. Good luck with the new grow. You starting new journal or running it here?


Thanks DST!! You cant have a plant at your booth but you can bring buds? THAT is fuckin INSANE!!! 
the more i see up close and personal of the cannabis industry the more pathetic i realize it is. Like why was RAP the chosen music at the HTCC in Denver this year? Why didnt they play any Bob Marley???
ill be running my grow here. have a good week mate, hope your wife is feeling well and tell her i say hello and congrats!!


brandon727272 said:


> Hey Amber!!! Hope you're doing well! That plant looks awesome!! School is extremely fun but keeping me super busy and constantly challenging me mentally. I have a Electronic signals midterm on Monday, Assembly Language on Tuesday and some bullshit ethics class I'm required to take midterm on thursday. Just went home yesterday so I could check out my girls and put one baby in the ground! Here are a few pics, a sunset shot of my gf my dad and my dog is included ! I've got a Romulan baby in the ground already that is going to be HUGE come August, and am picking from Ace of Spades (a lemon-berry strong indica smoke) and Chernobyl (cross of trainwreck and potent ) unfortunately when I was home yesterday 2/3 Ace have shown male and only the runt is left. That soil you posted is really cool! It's kind of similar to what I do, I put all of my organic ammendments (guanos, meals, dry ingredients) into a concentrate soil and I put that in bottom 2/3 of my holes. So the plant grows into it and takes up nutrients as it sees fit  The final product seems to be much more smooth and good smelling, and it's super easy for my parents, they don't need to do anything except water!! Take care Doc, I've got a lot of cramming to do today... time to try to remember how to solve differential equations for my exam tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY Brandon! Great to hear from you and im very happy your doing so well! Cool PICtures! awesome sunset and amazing garden.
65 Gallon Smart POT!! hahaha.! thats HUGE. Good luck with your studies and the new grow.KILLER STRAINS you got going!!


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

yeh, sucks Ambs, we are only allowed to have 5 gram per person at the booth as well. So it makes it a chore all round. Plus they were moaning about us giving out bong hits to all and sundry. We were told that we had to invite people into the booth before we could get em high...wtf. Dumb ass rules based on political environment. And I know what you mean about the rap thing. Okay, I do like Rap, but at the Amsterdam one it was all rap (and pretty crap acts live as well - big names, but unfortunately when artists get too baked their performances are generally below par). The only rock music was from the High Times peoples band, and sorry, but they were a George Clinton wannabee band (soooo bad). So yeh, they should have some funk, groove, raggae, and rap. But it's all based (and no offense here) at mid 20 something youngsters from the US....and all de wanna bump is da rap music cuz!

EDIT: just got back from hearing our little ones heart beat....soooo cute!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

so what's cracking amber? you on again yah? 

bambino heartbeat eh D!! Lekker


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 29, 2013)

How many weeks is ur Mrs D?


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

she's 13 weeks and 4 days to be precise I think you guys are about a month or so ahead of us


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 29, 2013)

Congratulations matey,thot ad read somethin but wiznae too sure... Aye bout a month n a half,we're 20 wks this thursday


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 30, 2013)

Congratulations to you both ! i wish you both wonderful healthy incubation periods.with no  
i just started my incubaation of the G13 Blueberry Gum. 
I placed her outside in the warm dark closet for a speedy germination.Do you guys and gals think thats ok.? its about 85 degress and bone dry in there...I never did it that way before. I usually just do the ole papertowel method in the kitchen cabinet where my temps are about 66- 70 degrees. 
Last time it seemed to take a long time for some of the seeds to sprout taps , so i thought this might be a better way.
The Organic Growers Solutions Soil is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. 
My new fan might take 2 weeks to get here. 

I have been working on adjustments to the PHototron.
I am going to seel it up . In order to do this i must stuff some foam in the upper air vents that sit in between the panels. 
I stuffed 4 inch ducting down into the main top opening .. This will be my exhaust ( new fan to filter sitting on shelf)
I took the small computer fans out of the one side panel and will be connecting 4 inch ducting to that to my 4 inch inline fan with adjustable speed controller. 
Today marks the first day of a very serious surgery i just had, this plant will be in a positive healing energy for me.
The timing is perfect.. ill show you some pictures !!!!!!!!!!....not of the surgery!. then you wuld shurely


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 30, 2013)

G13 Blueberry Gum Feminized.

View attachment 2638044


A powerful Blue Crystal sits on top of the s33d super charging the birth.



Upgrades in Ventalation through exhaust out the top and intake air through the side panel .. holes where where the orginal compter fan were that i removed. im hoping with this new system I will not have to open the side panels for ventilation and the filter will finally give this unit an order controller which it always desperately needed. SO i have 2 holes for the intake fan. Got a t connector for the 4 inch inline fan and speed controller keeps the sound low on that cheap-0-fan.




I shoved that ducting in really tight in the top opening. Nice tight fit now.
The white foam im cutting to fit the gaps to make it nice and air tight.


We had this piece of foam sitting around and it fits perfectly . 





thanks for tuning in and feel free to comment and make helpful suggestions anytime. have a peaceful evening amigos


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2013)

Bringin out the phototron,good to c u bk in business Ambz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

is that phototron on castors AND a lazy susan?! for full on mobilized action eh! more moves than a rampant rabbit  

glad to see your back in action ambz


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

Hope you are getting better after the surgery Ambs....
good vibes form over here.
DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2013)

Thanks mateys! your all so sweet. 
yup don its on a dolly and lazy susan so i can turn her around and around ...well not so much anymore with the ducting hook ups. 
I noticed online that they have a very elite new phototron with LEDS! its a mere $1000. im thinkin of calling in to see how much the lights are and possibly upgrading a few into my Tron. 
i moved the seed into the kitchen to germinate. Mohican gave me a link in his seed thread of an article subcool wrote about temperatures and germination. Seems he has found that germinating in temps of 70-80 degrees produces more females . germinating in hotter temps produces more males. Although my seed is feminized im playing it safe and in the kitchen cabinet its about 68 degrees. 
http://bigbudsmag.com/grow/how/article/starting-medical-marijuana-seeds-subcool-may-2011


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

I'm calling BS that's like saying DST is going to have a boy if his lady wears a thermal layer during the pregnancy. Its genetically pre disposed by x n y chromosomes surely?! 

Led phototron is the future eh for only a grand


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2013)

LOL!! thats funny! 
My Organics Growers Solutions kit just arrived via the UPs man!! YEAH!! its totally rad. I got pictures.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2013)

Everything came in a small cardboard box.




The starter soil for the cute lil starter grow bag. 





The other soils for the big grow bag






 They are so cool at Organic Growers Solutions they even sent me a 2013 Cannabus Cup legal T and sticker!!


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2013)

So u only add water???? Wot about plants craving extra cal/mag is there any kinda supplements?? 

Seems very good if thats the case


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

Looks like a baby grow for you plants lol I like it.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Everything came in a small cardboard box.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639370
> ...


Pretty bitchin there. How much did that setup cost?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> So u only add water???? Wot about plants craving extra cal/mag is there any kinda supplements??
> 
> Seems very good if thats the case


Hi Scotia!I think it is a very cool innovative approach to gardeningas well. Everything the plant needs is in the soils, so i DO NOT need to add any nutrients at all the entire grow. Just add water. They recommend R/O water. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks like a baby grow for you plants lol I like it.


Thank you Don gin and TOn! im glad you like it. I called the phototron company to see about switching out some of my t-5's for some of the LED lights . My model Phototron will not take their LED's.. I guess the new LED phototron is built a lot different. bummer.. but they do have some cool new blackout panels which i just might invest in. 
Currently, well, for the last 3 years i have just been placing plastic covers with velcro tabs on each panel at night to keep the light out. 
http://www.phototron.com/index.php/accessories/blackout-panel-t-5.html



billcollector99 said:


> Pretty bitchin there. How much did that setup cost?


Thank you Mr. Bill. I got it all for just $49.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(the box of goodies that is)
The Phototron i bought over 3 years ago after seeing it in High Times Magazine, it was and remains quite pricey. About $500. I did not know ANYTHING at all about growing when i bought it. But in retrospect im still happy i have it because its been a very important growing unit for me . I use it to start all my seedlings in. When rigged correctly i can fit about 18 party cups on 2 shelves in it, and its simply Marvelous at starting s33ds.

I still have NO tap root! so i moved the s33d back out into the dark hot closet outside.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2013)

$50 is not bad for all the stuff you got.
The phototron is pretty cool, what is your average yield out of it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2013)

Ave. 3 oz..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2013)

Seems like i have been out of touch for a while with the Phototron innovations of the past few years.
I own a Phototron 9. Out of production now and a true original classic. This baby of mine will be worth some SERIOUS cash in years to come. 
ITs simple, not like the new PHototrn T5 and Phototron LED. 
THe new PHototron T5 has a carbon filter and fan at the top now. It comes with the black out screens as well. Which is great ! but i still think its a lot weaker then how im rigging up my Phototron 9 now.
I will be ordering the black out panels next week and the Company is slammed with orders right now.They will not custome cut my fan panel with the 4 inch holes i need for my ducting, so im going have to keep my orginal automated fan control panel with the holes for my ducting to inline fan.
My seed hasnt popped yet. Then i remembered i am soaking it in R/O water !! I remember reading this aint real good... so i repaced the paper towel and shes wet with yuky Colorodo Water River . Should be shocking enough to bust her open.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2013)

Tomorrow is a very special day!!







Make sure to take lots of pics  lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

I would keep the new fan and just wire it up your self imho


----------



## The Dawg (May 5, 2013)

Hey Whats Up Sis.Nice Mods On The Tron If You Can Put The Filter On The Inside And Sit The Fan On The Top.Im Also Digging On Your New Organic Starter Kit


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2013)

GOOd Advice bill, i did just that!
whats up dawg? Thank you both for all the help yu have provided me these last few dayz. You guys ROCK!

I got the fan hooked up , lost the Blueberry Gum seed, so im Germinating Kannabia Mataro Blue feminized . 
Looking at her physique i really have a strong feeling she will burst by the white side, do you feel it to, or is it just my womens intution?
View attachment 2644352


I cleaned the phototron and I got my little seedling jute grow bag packed with the starter soil and i watered it in to see how she handles the water. I would have to say the way she is handling the water is kinda like between that of an airpot and a smartpot. I have to water slow, some water comes out like airpot holes, and then it get absorbs just like a smart pot fabric container. SWEET!
here my set up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My Sizzzzzzling Desert Summer Phototron Grow Set up with Organic Solutions Soil 2013
 
​My new S & P 100x TD silent Exhaust Fan 

anything look familiar Dawgie? 


just waiting to put the seedling in her new home!





its alway 4:20 in the grow room. 


The directions for the Grow.





RIP Jeff Hannemen  guitar player for SLAYER. 
your music lives on forever!!
​


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-1508.html#post9040621


----------



## The Dawg (May 5, 2013)

Fucken Awsome Setup Doc.You Have Tweaked My Interest In Your Organic Grow Kit. I Bet You Flippin Rock It.Nice Job On The Fan So Do You Likie.Its Freaken Sweet Isnt It.By The By Do You Have Your Disco Balls Yet??Peace And Yes We Do


----------



## noob78 (May 6, 2013)

so this a new grow. Hows it been friend. Have some things going on in my experiment department as we speak so far my first run is 3 weeks away from being finished. And i have sexed out most my stuff so i will be starting a overall journal with new strains and old strains(sour kush is back). but sorry for rambling enjoy your day friend


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2013)

The Dawg said:


> Fucken Awsome Setup Doc.You Have Tweaked My Interest In Your Organic Grow Kit. I Bet You Flippin Rock It.Nice Job On The Fan So Do You Likie.Its Freaken Sweet Isnt It.By The By Do You Have Your Disco Balls Yet??Peace And Yes We Do
> View attachment 2644570View attachment 2644571


Thanks DAWG!!!! I hope things go smoothly myself. thanks againg for the help with the fan. THE DISCO BALLS! shit dude i almost forgot i had them after i broke everything down last run i put them away. I need to go find em, they will look great with the tron.



noob78 said:


> so this a new grow. Hows it been friend. Have some things going on in my experiment department as we speak so far my first run is 3 weeks away from being finished. And i have sexed out most my stuff so i will be starting a overall journal with new strains and old strains(sour kush is back). but sorry for rambling enjoy your day friend


HI NOOB!! great to hear from you, what a pleasant surprise. things have been crazy. Im healing from a major surgery and get my stitches out today. I hope you have been well, sounds like things are moving along splendedly for you! Im really happy for you!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2013)

Good luck with the stitch removal. Hope it isnt too painful.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 6, 2013)

phototron lookin slick mah they still make dem or obsalete 
the organic grower looks like a good deal just gotta pay for shipping on all dat soil erry time right 
gluck witumboff

no - you gotta get one stitch removed one i do myself - i ll do it for you 




Mr Bull mastiff - any more info around on yo germ process


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-1508.html#post9040621


Dwezel, check out post 60309 on the club 600 thread


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 6, 2013)

im thinkin dats da one i read - i need more im an old man not an excuse realaty - youll find at when 63 yrs old an if you smokin from 15 yrs young

danks dough


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 6, 2013)

Blue Crystals Bring You Trust, Faith, Patience, and Respect.

you covered mah


K - reread and clearer danks again Bill 

Erie I


----------



## Hank's Hooter (May 7, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> phototron lookin slick mah they still make dem or obsalete
> the organic grower looks like a good deal just gotta pay for shipping on all dat soil erry time right
> gluck witumboff
> 
> ...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2013)

Hey Doc, did you get my email?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 7, 2013)

LOL! U guys crack me up. fuckin dweeze. i cant stop laughing. your such a retard. im ONLY JOKING! hee hee
got the stitches removed and im feeling so much better physically and spiritually... back to the grind in a couple dayz. 

HI Hank! Nice to meet you and thanks for swinging by.... your more then welcome to post your grow here along with me. I would really like that. We can compare notes and stuff.

my Mataro Blue seed is crackin open!
View attachment 2646745View attachment 2646746


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2013)

Hay Ambz, p.o. says delivery tomorrow


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hello! Maybe this is our second meeting! Your picture on pg 54 of our booth at the cannabis cup has me behind the plant. I hope you came up and shared with us! I'll be following your thread.
> 
> I trust you'll find our soils to be the finest! Organic Grower Solutions is dedicated to your success!
> 
> TimO


Hey TimO, Great to have you here!
Yeah we met. I was the chick that told you i was more then willing to help harvest your girl after the cup.


billcollector99 said:


> Hay Ambz, p.o. says delivery tomorrow


cool beanz

i am getting a bit discouraged at this point with the Mataro blue. she has not popped out of her shell. She looks exactly the same as in the pictures above, cracked but no tap. Its been 5 dayz now. What would you do? 
I have one more feminized bean. Kannabia Power Skunk. 

On a brighter note. I bought a new CAMERA!!! the totally bad ass Canon EOS REbel T3i.


----------



## noob78 (May 8, 2013)

damn thats sad to hear about that, hope your are recovering fine. PLus my slh has another 2 weeks flushing thinking half oz form her in my first coco run. but smells like straight lemon, more scent to me then in hydro not sure yet


----------



## The Dawg (May 8, 2013)

Hey Doc Trash That Stubborn Biotch.I Tried To Germ 3 Mataro Blues All Failed.Which Is The Reason Why I Switched Up My Germing Process.Pop The Power Skunk Ive Had 100% Total Sucess With Those Beans.As A Matter Of Fact I Have 2 Going Now Heres The Link https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/644641-all-cree-led-plus-waterfarm.html 

Now About My Getto Vertical Germ Process.7 Days Ago I Ploped 4 G-13 BlueBerry Auto's And After 5 Days They Still hadnt Sunk To The Bottom Of The Shot Glass.So Naturally I Thought I Had Some More Junk Beans.Last Night I Went To Dump Them And Start Over To My Supprise Look At What I Found


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

noob78 said:


> damn thats sad to hear about that, hope your are recovering fine. PLus my slh has another 2 weeks flushing thinking half oz form her in my first coco run. but smells like straight lemon, more scent to me then in hydro not sure yet


i wanna see that slh noobzterz... throw up a pix or 2 for me please.. your going to love it! smells so awesome , tastes so aweseome , cures so awesome... high is amazing..will keep you going for hours. my os recovery lookin good.thanks sweetie.


The Dawg said:


> Hey Doc Trash That Stubborn Biotch.I Tried To Germ 3 Mataro Blues All Failed.Which Is The Reason Why I Switched Up My Germing Process.Pop The Power Skunk Ive Had 100% Total Sucess With Those Beans.As A Matter Of Fact I Have 2 Going Now Heres The Link https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/644641-all-cree-led-plus-waterfarm.html
> 
> Now About My Getto Vertical Germ Process.7 Days Ago I Ploped 4 G-13 BlueBerry Auto's And After 5 Days They Still hadnt Sunk To The Bottom Of The Shot Glass.So Naturally I Thought I Had Some More Junk Beans.Last Night I Went To Dump Them And Start Over To My Supprise Look At What I Found
> 
> View attachment 2647564View attachment 2647565


im not poppin the skunk , dawgie. its going to stink too bad and ive got to be careful after last grow . 
so i ordered some Fem Jack Herer.. i have been wanting to grow it for a long time now. so just ordered 2 seeds from this place.
http://bonzaseeds.com/products.php?product=Jack-Herer-feminized
the prices were very reasonable . i dont know anything about them though or how reputable they are. Fingers crossed they dont fuck me over. Dude, shoppping for seeds online SUCKS! so many companys dont ship to the US! and most of the companys are in the UK.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2013)

Are you only growing fem seeds doc?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

i grow fem s33ds for my waterfarms and situations like i have now... where i only have the small set up and dont have anyway to grow out several plants to sex them and dont want to waste time sexing reguar s33ds out wasting precious time. Im not perpetual. . ....Im always timing my grows and need them done on schedule. Like this grow should be done by Aug cuz im scheduled to be moving again..

once i move i will be able to set my tents up again and grow regulars if i want. 
I have never been really interested in crossing strains or creating my own and dealing with pollen. 
I dont like male plants. Im interested in creating my own female s33ds though . 
I have been reading about Colloidal silver and how to make feminized s33ds.
when i move and set up my tents im going to attempt this.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2013)

Gotcha. Well hopefully someday you'll be able to use your presents 

I understand the situation you are in however.


----------



## noob78 (May 10, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i wanna see that slh noobzterz... throw up a pix or 2 for me please.. your going to love it! smells so awesome , tastes so aweseome , cures so awesome... high is amazing..will keep you going for hours. my os recovery lookin good.thanks sweetie.
> 
> 
> im not poppin the skunk , dawgie. its going to stink too bad and ive got to be careful after last grow .
> ...


here i have some light bleaching due to me being me lol but here you go 7 weeks or so


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Well that narrows it down to 400 chicks! We must have been the most visited, most photographed booth. It was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did have the best booth. I was drawn to it like a magnet, both by your gorgeous plant and friendly personality!
its Going really well for me now TimO.. Im very excited to say.....
I just got home with a new baby girl!!! 
Have you ever heard of the very very VERY rare... Fruity Pebbles OG from Alien Genetics. Limited Edition . 
I beleive there were only about 15 seed packs ever sold and priced at $1,000. 
my lucky ass just got a clone of her. Shes now sitting pretty in the Tron in her new little jute pot.


noob78 said:


> here i have some light bleaching due to me being me lol but here you go 7 weeks or soView attachment 2650380View attachment 2650381


So happy for you Noobz! she looks so nice and frosty. So happy the bean was Female.


im finally up and running.. the tron is super charged and ready to blast off!!!!!!!!!!!
HERE SHE IS!!!! 
FRUITY PEBBLES OG from ALIEN GENETICS
my $1000 baby!!!
​my first clone ever!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 10, 2013)

Sweet. Glad you were able to get something to put in there.

My Cougar Kush had a Fruity Pebbles pheno. Smelled like a freshly opened box of Fruity goodness


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2013)

thats awesome!

Genetics of Fruity Pebbles OG from Alien Genetics
Female:
Green Ribbon (Sativa )x Grand Daddy Purp (Indica)
Green Ribbon =Trainwreck, Green Crack, Afgo

Male:
Original Tahoe OG x Alien Kush
Alien Kush =Alien Tech Afgani x Las Vegas Purple Kush.


----------



## noob78 (May 11, 2013)

you lucky to get the fruity pepples og, been wanting that myself. Almost had some but fell throw. Although I'm currently running tahoe alien female maybe 2 not sure, alien greanades my lad was pulled, but alien gear is cool, are you keeping her around by cloneing her.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2013)

noob78 said:


> you lucky to get the fruity pepples og, been wanting that myself. Almost had some but fell throw. Although I'm currently running tahoe alien female maybe 2 not sure, alien greanades my lad was pulled, but alien gear is cool, are you keeping her around by cloneing her.


ah very lucky indeed mon. why did you pull your LAD? no cloning in plans this grow. this is the very first clone i ever grew. 


[email protected] said:


> I've never heard of that strain. Sounds exciting! I usually go from clone. I like knowing what I'm getting. But I did pop some seeds I got at the show. Sin City's "Sour Nightmare". I also got some high-CBD seeds there too. Starting seeds around here is slow... I love my clones and in the fridge in seed form I have about 40 different strains, some bought, some I made by crossing. I need a big greenhouse! Colorado's law of six plants really slows stuff down, too. But at least it's legal!!!
> 
> Glad to hear you're good! Have you posted any pics of your set-up?
> 
> TimO


nice TImO! i was lookin round for s33ds at the cup but found none. I really would have like to pick up some, specially some high CBD ones.your a lucky mon.... its silly CO has only 6 plant rule. my lame state has 14 plant limit but cant grow within 25 miles of a dispensary! our bordering beautiful STATe of 
new Mexico has 150 plant limit, but with a registration fee of 5,000 to $30,000...the usa is quite dysfuctional.
we need to uprise against the federal gments oppression. Your CO state offical respect your voice and vote, thats the way it should be everywhere you would think. 
Im running my lights on 18-6 until i get some healthy growth. Im thinking for a week or two. I dont want her to get too big in veg due to the phototron space constraints..Ill play it by ear. Im going with the OG program mon, just r/o water, although i am tempted to add some HG root excelorator that i have. 
let me show you all my set up stuff.....

4 inch inline intake with speed controller, small pink humidifier
S&P TD 100x silent exhaust fan
SolusAir Portable 14,200 BTU A/C, EssicAir humidifier
Phototron 9 
Purewater Products portable R/O filter system, 50 gallon rain barrell


----------



## HÃ¿dra (May 11, 2013)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA the dr is back!!!! hey there! once again your grow is AMAZING!!!!!! Cheers!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2013)

Have you found a spot to hang your new frame yet?


----------



## HÃ¿dra (May 11, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats awesome!
> 
> Genetics of Fruity Pebbles OG from Alien Genetics
> Female:
> ...


Been growing Fruity pebble og for a bit now...its SO tasty and stoney i love it


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> GOOd Advice bill, i did just that!
> whats up dawg? Thank you both for all the help yu have provided me these last few dayz. You guys ROCK!
> 
> I got the fan hooked up , lost the Blueberry Gum seed, so im Germinating Kannabia Mataro Blue feminized .
> ...


How much soil is provided in this kit?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2013)

Hÿdra;9066625 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA the dr is back!!!! hey there! once again your grow is AMAZING!!!!!! Cheers!!


HEY there HYDRA dude! great to hear from you.!HOpe your doing well with everything. Thanks for the sweet compliment.
enjoying school?


billcollector99 said:


> Have you found a spot to hang your new frame yet?


yes, in my grow room/studio.Doesnt it look gorgeous. I had an extra frame with a matt. its my good luck piece for the grow. Thanks again , i love it!! your an such a talented amazing phototgrapher.
i returned my Canon Rebel eso 3Ti yesterday.lol..it totally sucked at zooming and macro shots. Im looking for a small ,really good digital camera with exellent macro capabilities and zoom for trichome shots...do you have any suggestions?



Hÿdra;9066712 said:


> Been growing Fruity pebble og for a bit now...its SO tasty and stoney i love it


no chit? you get it local? clone? very kewl..


[email protected] said:


> Please don't add anything to our soils! The unique way we utilize "bio-dynamic" composting methods creates over 20,000 different species of beneficial organisms. It is currently unknown how the addition of any type of amendment would affect the system we have carefully created. I have run sativas and indicas in this soil. Adding nothing but water.
> Have you run without humidifiers? Or do you use them to prevent problems? It's pretty dry where I am (20% would be a lot, due to altitude).
> 
> Hope all's well!
> ...


Sure thang, i have not nor will i add anything to the soil. i promise. in the name of sahailles husein obama.lol

 
no i dont run without humdifiers. if i didnt have my humidifers going my Phototron humdity would be at or under 10% humidity. I understand i can grow very low humidity, but i think its very important to have good humidity and really helps on many levels . Last summer i was able to grow this Casey Jones waterfarm scrog beast during our rare humid months in the desert.. monsoon season was a blessing .I had to get my dEhumidifer out . My yeild on this beast, one plant, 18.5 oz. humidity round 50% entire grow.





[email protected] said:


> BTW I do understand the desire to add stuff to your mix. I battled that as I started testing these soils. Especially since I previously started my mix with Pro-Mix, which is essentially sterile, then ammending that. And then mixing various organic supplements to my waterings, all the time having to pH modify everything. Uugh! It became too much. I don't miss the hundreds of various supplements one can choose from.


i agree, looking forward to keeping it simple. your soil is proving its most exellent already.. look at the leaves rejuvination after just ONE day!! just water....no suppliments at ALL!



billcollector99 said:


> How much soil is provided in this kit?


enough to fill a 4 gallon jute pot and a small jute pot.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2013)

I really like the color of the frame, it enhances the photo greatly imo. Much better than the plain wood frame it came in.

as far as an inexpensive camera recommendation for the uses that you are looking for, I would take a look at the following.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-Stabilized-Wide-Angle-Recording/dp/B006UMM1UO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368392612&sr=8-1&keywords=elph+110+hs+canon

It takes amazing pictures, and is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2013)

I like taking the burlap and lining my milkcrates with it. Makes a perfect sized 6 gallon root pruning container


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My yeild on this beast, one plant, 18.5 oz. humidity round 50% entire grow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653677
> ...


Never get tired of seeing that Ambz stellar work


----------



## Hank's Hooter (May 14, 2013)

Holy cow! that plant is gorgeous! The only plant I got that much weight off of was as tall as me


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I really like the color of the frame, it enhances the photo greatly imo. Much better than the plain wood frame it came in.
> 
> as far as an inexpensive camera recommendation for the uses that you are looking for, I would take a look at the following.
> 
> ...


thanks . the zoom is the same as what i have now with myCanon Power Shot A4000.. i want to bump that up a bit. 
Im very impressed with the camera Flowamaster uses so im going to look for that in a local store.. its this one
http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/camera-camcorder/smart-cameras/compact/EC-WB150FBPBGB-spec
the Nikon cool pix 59100 also hasa 18 x zoom. I might check that one out as well. Both are about $250. 



billcollector99 said:


> I like taking the burlap and lining my milkcrates with it. Makes a perfect sized 6 gallon root pruning container
> View attachment 2653697


Thats really neat. Whats the diference between burlap and jute?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Never get tired of seeing that Ambz stellar work





Hank's Hooter said:


> Holy cow! that plant is gorgeous! The only plant I got that much weight off of was as tall as me


Thanks!don and hank. I still dream about gettin another farm or 2 pumping again . I LOVE growing hydro waterfarm scrog beasts. I want to do a double Jack Herer in the fall in a new larger tent. 

Its been 5 days since the i planted the clone.. she is like really dwarf looking and super cute. I have some nice new growth in the middle.
Because this is my first clone im not really sure how i should be watering her. Her top soil gets dry everday, but the bottom of the lil jute pot remains kinda wet, so i just water a little to moisten up the top layer and let her search a bit at the bottom for water if shes really thirsty. I might give more full pot drench everyother day or 2., LOL, She already stinks though, i really like her little dwarf leaves. I hope she gets to be a monster with dwarf leaves and big fat dense buds. 
Im moving her into my closet this weekend. I dont feel like buying new curtains or new black out panels.It will be safer in there to ward off any light leaks as well. 

the saguros are starting to bloom along with the prickly pear cactus. The temp guage in my car read 101 degrees today.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 16, 2013)

FYI, and fwiw, zoom is not important when taking macro pictures...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2013)

why? bill, why isnt zoom important for macros? 

its been a week since i tranpanted my clone!!!! we are really bonding. my scar is healing so fast its just mind blowing. Everyday its dissapearring a very noticeable amount. and the fruity pebble is growing so fast as well. im closing up and shes expanding, like breathing in and out. we are one.LMao..
i moved everything into my small walk in clothes closet. the filter up top is right next to my scrubs, baptizing them with love i will spread to my patients. : )))) 
2 humidifiers crankin bearly able to get past 31% but the rain is on the way!! yeah!!
got my portable air conditioner crankin out the window now... still dailin it in but it seems at 70 degrees i can keep the phototron at about 79 degrees off the beat and track in the closet. 
im starting to think about toppin the lil thang.
have an awesome weekend! happy gardening.....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 17, 2013)

Glad to hear your face is healing so quickly. That makes me happy.

Clone is looking ok, are you just feeding it water?

As far as the macro/zoom info, I have found that it is not needed.

For instance, the photo that I sent to you was taken with no zoom. I only used the macro setting on the camera, and then cropped the image to achieve the desired effect.

What is more important than zoom, is the quality of the lens on the camera.

I wish I could explain it better to you, but I don't know much about the technical aspect... I know what works, and what doesn't, but I don't know how to explain why.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks!don and hank. I still dream about gettin another farm or 2 pumping again . I LOVE growing hydro waterfarm scrog beasts. I want to do a double Jack Herer in the fall in a new larger tent.
> 
> Its been 5 days since the i planted the clone.. she is like really dwarf looking and super cute. I have some nice new growth in the middle.
> Because this is my first clone im not really sure how i should be watering her. Her top soil gets dry everday, but the bottom of the lil jute pot remains kinda wet, so i just water a little to moisten up the top layer and let her search a bit at the bottom for water if shes really thirsty. I might give more full pot drench everyother day or 2., LOL, She already stinks though, i really like her little dwarf leaves. I hope she gets to be a monster with dwarf leaves and big fat dense buds.
> ...


youch 110  you can eat those red 'flowers' from the tops of the cacti right? i saw them for sale on a roadtrip in the US some guy said they use them as fences and each family harvest their own etc. i love that first pic,

I'm stealing it for the desktop.







most watering is best done from sitting the plant in a tray and letting it soak up what it wants then discard the left over in the try after a half hour or so but in your kinda heat the feed might well be evapourating before it gets chance to be used! id say your best doing a mix of top and bottom watering for a while til she's a bit bigger.

have a great wkend ambz


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Glad to hear your face is healing so quickly. That makes me happy.
> 
> Clone is looking ok, are you just feeding it water?
> 
> ...


yes, i am still just feeding it water. 
She seems to enjoy a bath in a full drench everyother day. That is how im feeling it right now. Its not easy for me to judge the watering situation here. I havent grow in soil but ONce and that was 3 years ago! Shes drying out rather quickly with the heat at 80 degres and the humidity i cant get over 30%!its so dry round these here parts.
Thanks for the infor on the cameras .I will be testing out another one in the very near future. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> youch 110  you can eat those red 'flowers' from the tops of the cacti right? i saw them for sale on a roadtrip in the US some guy said they use them as fences and each family harvest their own etc. i love that first pic,
> 
> I'm stealing it for the desktop.
> 
> ...


Thank you for dispalying my photo on your desktop all the way in sunny england! thats so neat.
the heat is insane here... life is like a survival game living out in the desert. Water is always on your mind. Dehydration killed t 3 tourists here last summer here. they venture out for hikes a few miles with not enough water. ..unaware that the grim reaper cowboy is waiting behind a Saguaro cacuts for his prey. 

Yeah don , you can eat the red flowers on the top of the saguaro cactus. ITs fun to watch the birds feast on them. But only the indians are really allowed to eat them. if a howlie like me got caught, i would get fined. No way they use them for fences?! they are a national treasure, on the most dangered list and protected. that is totally bogus. 

The Primus concert was painful.... Les Claypol and the boys must have been seriously trippin .. cuz they did some major glutinous self absorbing jamming that just was so repiticious and borning....space noodling... Then they have the nerve to have a freakin INTERMISSION! what a energy knocker downer... and is wasnt just a short intermission, they played 7. yes 7 Popeye cartoons on the big screen that took like 40 minutes to watch. The 3D was alright.. bubbles flew into my face ...... i had terrible seats mind you.. the crowd down below looked like they were pretty into it. i was surrounded by a bunch of fat obese familys. it was pretty lame.

I think my clone is really really REALLY cute but is this NOrmal looking.? lol.. I mean she looks like a little palm tree. This is my first clone and it grows so much different then from seed. Maybe i got myself a lil freak? 
that bird is a roadrunner. they were in my backyard this morning. 
check out that last picture of my fan soaking up the steam from the humidifer.
look at the lil brown pot in the phototron..do you see a mans face with a mustache on it like i do?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2013)

You have a slight potassium deficiency, that is causing the stunted growth..


----------



## The Dawg (May 19, 2013)

Looking Good Doc I Love Your Palm Tree Bonsi Clone.To Answer You Question About The Difference Between Zoom And Marco.Think Of It This Way A 200mm Telephoto Zoom Lens Is Like A Telescope And A Macro Lens Is Like A Microscope.A Macro Is Made For Taking Extreme Close Up Shots. For Example Fowers, Bugs And Things Like That. A Telephoto Is Used To Make Things Far Away Appear Closer.Most Macro Lenses Can Focus To Infinity So It Can Be Used Like A Normal Lens As Well.

Im Also Damn Glad To Hear Your Healing Up Nicley.

.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 19, 2013)

Thanks billy and dawgie.. you guys are such a help to me. 
I just ordered this camera online. its the one Flowamaster uses. He said he would help me learn how to use it, which will be wonderful . Damn good price as well online Amazon for only $140 . I will be able to stuff it in my pocket while hiking. If this one dont work out then i will try the Nikon Coolpix S9100. 
http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/camera-camcorder/smart-cameras/compact/EC-WB150FBPBGB-spec


----------



## DST (May 20, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you for dispalying my photo on your desktop all the way in sunny england! thats so neat.


So we are sitting on a train from Sete (South of France) to Toulouse the other day, (we did cycle to Sete but there was no way I was getting my good pregnant lady to cycle back another 300km, so train it was), anyway, a couple of girls where sitting along from us and I noticed the one facing us had a badge on her cardigan that said "Jesus Christ", anyway, after me mentioning this to my good wife and then going on about how strange I thought religions where, they all think they are right, whilst the other religions are wrong...I just don't get it. Anyway, I will not get into that, but eventually the girl gets up (here's me thinking she is going to the toilet, since I was with my wife who is pregnant, going to the toilet frequently had become a theme of our holiday,,,lol). Oh how wrong I was, the girls sits down right across from us, where previously this rather large African lady had been laying across all 3 seats (no shame at all, I had the odd misfortune of looking up from time to time to see her rather large belly staring at me - and no, she wasn't look pregnant) The guards didn't tell her to move either though so we figured that it was acceptable to do that in France; you can't even put your feet up on a seat in Holand without the Stazi shouting at you these days! So Jesus girly starts talking to us "hey, I noticed that you were talking English earlier, and I am from the good old USofA" (and she honestly did a little, slap of her leg as she said it, I did giggle inside). Turns out she is a Mormom, but she kept saying "that's so NEAT", which is a funny word to me in a way, as the Dutch have "Nietmachine" (pronounced the same as Neat), which are actually Staplers. Staples are called Nietjes in case you actually cared. Ok, blether over. Hope you are good Ambs, say his to Mr Ambs.
Peace from Neat/Niet Amsterdam, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2013)

im glad to hear you and mrs. dst are having so much fun in the beautiful country of France. Were the sunflowers in full bloom ? ever been to Airles? that would be a cool Van Gough trip, to expereince the light and what inspired him. one day i would like to go there and check it out. 
those fukin obnoxious american morman girls. discustiing. Im glad Romney , that stinking Morman , didnt become presidient. what we need is a Rasta Canadate to run for president. thats whats wrong with America.mr.Ambs is good, hes growing his hair really long now. im in a lot of pain these dayz. I have a huge scar on my face from surgery that is slowly healing and my shoulder/neck have gone ballastic in excrutiating non stop pain .This has been a very shitty year so far for me. hanging tough. . Enjoy the preganncy, health and happiness always to you, mrs. dst and baby.Lucky baby to have such wonderful parents like you 2. your going to be an amazing daddy.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

Hell yeah on the Rasta candidate, although some rasta traditions are a bit fukked up (R.I.P Bob Marley, he fell foul to following rastafarianism, if I remember correctly, something about blood transfussions...???!?!?!?). The girl was actually really sweet we thought. We reckoned she would need to toughen up pretty quick to be selling Mormon thoughts to the French, jeez, the French listen to mainly.....the French. We saw mainly vineyards and corn fields, some Rape seed as well, no sun flowers though, but amazing fields of wild flowers, including some pretty awesome poppy fields. Looks like the South are also a bit behind on their farming like us in Northern Europe (they reckon at least 3 weeks behind).
Sorry to hear about the pain sista. Hoping things get better for you sharpish! Thanks for the well wishes and good luck to Mr Ambs on the hair growing front, hehe
Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

i heard a great fact about bob marley recently. back in the wailers hey day you could only get an interview with them if you agreed to play against them 5 a side footy. what a guy! amazing footballr by most accounts.

hope your feeling a bit better doc.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 21, 2013)

bob Marley was so cool. I just got the live Bob Marley dvd live at the Rainbow theatre in London. anyone ever go there before? 
6 people got stabbed outside the show. There was a desperate mob trying to get into the sold out show.

the super lemon haze i have really helps my anxiety and depression, its super strong .. prob the strongest medz in have. its got like a 2 year cure on it.superb! a lol of the medz people get here locally arent cured but just dry. its kinda sad that the full potenial of the ganja is never benifited from ... I was able to start to to take ibuprofin again and it has done wonders for my pain and imflamation.. i felt NO pain today, what a relief . Living in constant pain, like Kurt cobain did, i can see why he killed himself. No medication of drugs could take his pain away. 

RIP Ray. Break on Through to the other side. 
I hope your up there with Jim jammin away.

I topped my lil girl today. Isnt she beautiful in the natural light. She looks super healthy , nice and green and she has responded quite well . After 9 hours she is showing a bit of growth by the decaptiation area.
jeez im so stoned . my eyes are soooo red. i feel like the wieght of the world has just been lifted from me.
peace out friends. 

before topping
A
After topping


JAck Herer Feminized s33ds from bonzaseed UK.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2013)

shes growing but very slowly. and i found a bug! it looks more like a beatle type bug not a winged thrip type bug. 
Only one should i be concerned?


----------



## DST (May 23, 2013)

Only be concerned if you find more of them But nah, I wouldn't be....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

nah friend not foe! I'd maybe remove it though.

Are those jack seeds coated in something or just red? Or is it lighting in the pic? I've seen GHseeds i think?! do that gimmick painting them but didn't know anyone else had.

no not been to rainbow theatre, i hate london. it's the worst part of our country imho.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2013)

lol, yeah donzie, its burnt sienna nail polish i coated them seads with.lol
only joking, they are seriously that color and it looks natural.. do you realize how desperatly i want to pop those biotches!
so bad i was able to connect my vibe with a very cool cat in town somehow .. its all about timing.. he posted his house and i checked it out and hes cool, the house is super cool, and iM FUCKIN MOVING!!! i ll get my tents up in a couple weeks or less and heck ill even be able to grow outside cuz he got huge trellis outside.Its a huge PRIVATE lot for cheap. an adobe home no less with tons of style and caracter and toally private. NO ONE WILL hear me or see or no nothin man. ive been waiting patienly for this opportunity and its finally come. 
The phototron will be history soon. 
The lights are old and not giving out the energy anymore, that is why i think my growth is so super slow. I will not be replacing the lights because it will cost me over $200 to do so. Once i get the tent up i will transfer the Fruity Pebble to hps super 600 conditions where she will thrive in pure extasy .i will get the waterfarms crankin and the JH crackin. with moonsoon season next month this is purfect timing. maybe i can pull off another 1 plus pound plant grow.


----------



## noob78 (May 25, 2013)

Congrats girl on the new place


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, yeah donzie, its burnt sienna nail polish i coated them seads with.lol
> only joking, they are seriously that color and it looks natural.. do you realize how desperatly i want to pop those biotches!
> so bad i was able to connect my vibe with a very cool cat in town somehow .. its all about timing.. he posted his house and i checked it out and hes cool, the house is super cool, and iM FUCKIN MOVING!!! i ll get my tents up in a couple weeks or less and heck ill even be able to grow outside cuz he got huge trellis outside.Its a huge PRIVATE lot for cheap. an adobe home no less with tons of style and caracter and toally private. NO ONE WILL hear me or see or no nothin man. ive been waiting patienly for this opportunity and its finally come.
> The phototron will be history soon.
> ...


Sounds like a plan. I hope it works out the way you are expecting.

Your clone is looking a little sickly, and I do not believe it is your lights that are the problem.

You have a serious deficiency going on there Doc.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2013)

noob78 said:


> Congrats girl on the new place


Thanks noobz! weirdest thing.. on the front porch was a HUGE old school artist easle. I saw it all apart in the corner and didnt think much about it when i looked at the place. After gettting the keys and going back , i was like what is that thing and mr. trichs was like... it an art desk. I was like, no shit.. we put it together and its fuckin amazing. ill be painting on that fur sur. 


billcollector99 said:


> Sounds like a plan. I hope it works out the way you are expecting.
> 
> Your clone is looking a little sickly, and I do not believe it is your lights that are the problem.
> 
> You have a serious deficiency going on there Doc.


Thaks mr. bill. whats my deficency and how to i get rid of it?
prob that potassium def you were telling me i had a bit ago??
saw donnie post the Floralicious Plus for his clones just today and i looked through my nutes and found a small sample bottle i still have as well.... maybe i will add this now cuz i agree things just dont look very healthy.. stunted and if this continues this plant is going to be pathetic ... 
this product says it vegan and organic so adding it ... what do you think?
http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/products/supplements/floralicious/floralicious_plus/


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 25, 2013)

pale in color and purple main vain id say mag
[video=youtube;BOwpB3J8lis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOwpB3J8lis&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

gluck wit new place


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2013)

awesome vid dweeze, thanks for posting it.. thats def what i have. My stem is bright purpl.. leaf viens real purple. I have some cal mag i will add next water.. i dont think im overwatering shes seems thirsty as hell but she might not be??.. so i will wait with the water.. . i cant wait to get back to hydro and my waterfarms a bug jumped onto me when i was drawing, I know it came from the bag of organic soil solution i have , just like that beatle bug came from it. Im going back to coco. No more bugs, no more problems. transplant her coco next couple dayz. possibley probelby possible.
i love youtube and this is a great interview with iggy. 
[video=youtube_share;eP7tURQX1xc]http://youtu.be/eP7tURQX1xc[/video]
and what happend to TimO..?? he disappeard when the stem started turnin purple. that purple onion!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 26, 2013)

i looked back a few pages and you use RO water as well vid said is a big contributor to problem
effects almost look like over water is hard to over in cloth and air pots - unless to often
cause water passes through in 2 days dry

when i looked around to get more info to see if i could help out 
i saw sunthin on your face healing whuts up wit dat 
your ahite now rite 

i need to visit a little more often i see
regretfully not that social an animal

good karma
good grows
good health
good luck

I N I


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

Fingers crossed for the new pad Ambs, nice one


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 26, 2013)

Ambz you have been tryin hard to kill dat plant mah 
i dont know why but im not gona stand by an watch dat happen 
sorry im not a great gardener mah 
lot much bettern me here 
but i have learned a few lessons dat are burned in 
i member erryone was givin you advice on situationan i named it light poisning 
an i think i was right 

but ill keep an eye 
normally i stay at home 
but care for a few 
da rest dont give a ish 

much luve mah 
get sum cal mag in to plant 
back off on water 
seems to be a little heavy on water

no cal mag use epson salt 
i been useing dese granulers from walmart 
sprinkle around top last for 9 months
time release adds erry time you water 

glucktoyamah
muchluv


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Ambz you have been tryin hard to kill dat plant mah
> i dont know why but im not gona stand by an watch dat happen
> sorry im not a great gardener mah
> lot much bettern me here
> ...


solid advice


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2013)

thanks dst, dweeze, bc! i always appreaciate your support and encouragement.
my plant is fucked up and im also fucked up. hand in hand. but i know we can both heal, its just depressing as fuck right now.you ever get really down and sad and you know everything will be ok but you just can pull yourself out of a depressed state.? Thats how i feel right now and i absolutely despise this feeling. My scar i thought was healing nicely but i got another infection. Like with my lil fruity pebble, i thought i was doing everything right.. i was applying the scar ointment.. sun block.. and its like im back to the start again. 

I have not watered the plant in a couple days and shes still showing those deficency signs with the leaf curl and stunted growth. 
Im just not in the mood anymore to deal with the organic soil and with my plans changing with the move and the tent going up soon, i can just go back to coco and get her on the right track with what i know how to do correctly. I totally fucked up with overwatering her and it also might be the soil def as well, who knows.. Ill head out to walmart today and get the epson salt cuz i think i should get that into her ASAP>>

much luv to you as well, Happy Memorial Day. 

LOT S of LeAF curl.. bad girl!




The topped site is showing signs of regrowth but this plant will a joke if i cant get it to grow larger leaves.



No 2 ways about it.. this plant is fuckin Pathetic.!!!! lol... but im not giving up on her yet!





This is what my scar kinda looks like.lol



this is what i kinda looked like yesterday. lol...hahahah (the stitches are out i just added them for drama.)



A pencil drawing im working on now...


----------



## doowmd (May 27, 2013)

I got a little one who just wont take off. I was tending em all the other day and almost didnt tend to her. Then I remebered a lesson I've learned thru the last several years coaching llbb: The one's doing the worst need the most attention. So I tended her and hoped for the best.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 27, 2013)

*ambz* the top post on dis page does not sound like you 
you are normally a more posative a person gat back into yo old self 
take controll an quite talkin da dumb shit 

whut did you have sum growth removed or sumtin im always the last to learn shit 

still luv ya
saw yo new sketches shapin up nice - liken da sametrical start

all will be fine for you - shake da negativity it is not you an it slows da healing proces





an far as yo plants go back to whut you know befo its to late mah 


get wit it 


i dont bottom out no matter whut 
and i dont offer sympathy to those that do 
get wit it 


much luv mah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2013)

Hi doowmD. thanks for swingin by with the words of support..... good luck with your lil one that need s the extra TLC ! 

Dweeze, theres a lot you dont know about me. my dark side i mostly keep away from mj jounaling.you just witnessed it for the first time maybe and i will never reveal that side again here. i was just being real but i see now its best i keep that part of myself out of here. 
I have many hand written diaries and journals i have kept throughout the years and they are all kissed with bouts of major depression.its just me.

so anyways on a brighter note... kinda..lol
i transplanted my lil Fruity Pebble out of that nasty dry Organic Solutions Starter soil and into some wonderfully rich Canna Coco. 
I fed her a nice dose of nutes. HG Root Excelorator, FN Grow, Cal Mag. r/o water.
I feel like a huge wieght has been lifted off my back. 

Now a note to Organic Growers Solutions.,... if your out there listen up.....
I hope my honest critique helps you in the future to improve you product and change the way you advise with your INSTRUCTIONs.. 

Im disappointed in your ORganic Growers Solutions starter soil and starter pot because.. Your instuctions said not to water but once or twice a week..terrible advice. I was watering everyother day because i thought better but then my clone started getting sick... and I
was beginning to think i was overwatering. NO WAY, after taking the Fruity Pebble OG out of the lil jute pot , she was dry as a bone, thirsty as fuck. just 2 days without water. 

The jute pot is discusting. very decieving looking when it drys.... . Parts are light and other parts dark giving the appearance of being dry and wet at the same time, so it made me very confused when to water.. .....and it almost appears to have a rotting look to it..

I still have your 4 gallon jute pot and the other soils and i will give them a go in a couple weeks in an outside grow and let you know what i think of it then.. 
Thanks for the cool t-shirt and good luck, i hope my expereince will help you improve your product so that other growers are not placed in the predicament i was. The starter soil needs some nutritional ammendments . .... as my collegues have pointed out.. kick up the magnisium in there. 
peace owt
Ambz


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2013)

Hey ambz, we all deal with bouts of depression I am sure of it.
It is not something you need to hide however, because if you dont talk about it, it will never get better.

I am sure you are upset about having a scar on your face, but just think of it as a battle wound! something to be proud of, a sign that you are a fighter and a survivor.

Besides, women with scars are sexy imho

There are many people on here that care about you and only want the best for you.

You are an amazing artist and a damn fine gardener to boot.

As far as the soil and pot issues, I think it is something to get used to. R/O water lacks calcium and magnesium, and often times people get those deficiencies when using ro water. 

TBH i think you overspent on the setup for the soil and the jute pots, but at the time I didnt want to rain on your parade so to speak.

It only cost like a $1 per pot to make them from scratch with some polyester felt.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2013)

the biggest difference i have noticed with using the jute/burlap as your pot material and using a coarser fabric, is that the jute lets alot of water go through very quickly, so it is hard to judge if the soil has been thoroughly saturated or not. it may look like it is nice and wet, when in fact a majority of your water has run off before getting the soil nice and moist.


----------



## Azoned (May 28, 2013)

Hi Amber,
I grow organic....and not all of the products are are good/easy....I lost my whole first planting to a new [to me] "organic potting mix"...

I agree with going back to what you know. You have had great success. Experiment around, when your confidence is up...maybe do some "practice runs" with commercial until you get a method more dialed in.

Hang tough, hon. Things will be fine.


----------



## Azoned (May 28, 2013)

FWIW
the babies look like they are running on the dry side.The bags may be letting your medium dry/drain faster that you are used to. 
I'm battling a lighter mix in my garden....With the high temps and low R/H, it was 1% at 5PM yesterday... Keeping water at the plants is a challenge.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

oooooh the new pencil drawing looks like a rude rorschack nice. your baby is coming along, will bounce in a new home for sure, 

and dweze is a wise old owl. his words ring true. and not just his grow advice. much love ambz chin up!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 28, 2013)

im sorry to learn of your demons Ambz
to just learn of them says you have them bastards under controll
we are family here we dont turn away for a fkn scar or for no depression 
we help you fight and deal wit it an da luv level dont drop because of either


you look like a hood girl for now - in da hood erryone wears a scar - an day wear it proud 
lol can look into scar removal after is good and healed 

stay up mah 
cause you keep me up


----------



## The Dawg (May 28, 2013)

Whats Up Sis.You Know Your Honesty Is What I Love About Ya.Good Bad Or Indifferent Your Always Honest.Pppsssstt Scares Are Sexy.Meow Pussy Cat


----------



## noob78 (May 30, 2013)

Wow, ambz been away for a minute. hope the fruity pebbles og gets nice for you. Sorry to hear about the scar getting infected. Hearing what billcollector and dwezel said i agree. I cant talk about your experience but A scar is superficial, I find that your overall personality and just caring heart will always shine brighter than any scar that you may have. You give us your bubbly personality on here and we come to love that and need it at times. I love to see your artistic vision and imagination come through in your journals. Please know that whatever you maybe going through you have IMPACTED many lives on here and from one that you have thanks friend.


----------



## cONkey (May 30, 2013)

hey DOC what is UP!? 
im BACK!, jsut crawled out of the dirt..
bigger and badder then ever yu just wait and see doc.oim gona make you proud of me. fuck the opprssors. your going to be blown away by my new set up and growoup.fuck the opprressors they will never stop us! fuck em fuck em fuckem.lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

Conkeeeeey!!! i heard your in the new TPB movie!!!?


----------



## brandon727272 (May 30, 2013)

Hey Amber!

Hope all is well with you, it has been awhile since I've posted or crept on threads to the point I used to lol. Almost done with my first year at the University after transferring, it has been so fun and I have learned so much (nothing to do with growing, sadly)! I'm really starting to see what interests me in the field I'm pursuing, Electrical Engineering, and there are a ton of options of what I can, do so it's a little overwhelming lol. I'm moving out into my own Condo with a friend in 3 weeks, and I'm extremely excited because I'm going to start my first indoor grow setup!!!  I'm planning on devoting the closet of the room as the grow area and am going to take measurements when I visit this weekend. Needless to say I am very excited and am looking forward to the learning process of applying my outdoor and soil knowledge into indoor and dankness . Speaking of which I strongly encourage you not to give up on organic soil completely, for me it makes growing extremely easy and I don't have to do anything but feed my plants water and molasses at flowering when the nutrients are provided in the soil. I ended up typing much longer than I had originally planned, and now I am about to be late for my 10 am engineering ethics class lol oh well . Anyways, I thought I'd show you some pics of my girls I have outdoors this year  3 of them, Romulan, Chernobyl, and Ace of Spades. Romulan and Chernobyl are both in the ground in super soil, and the Ace of Spades is in a 60 gallon smartpot in super soil as well.

I am really sorry if you don't want me to spam your thread with pics, I don't have a thread to put them in but I think you'll enjoy them 

Romulan is much bigger than the other two plants because she was a clone and I cut the other two down a lot to change their branch structure. I have a bunch of twine and stakes pulling her down as she tries to grow up to give her a larger footprint. She began to flower but is back in veg now. 






Chernobyl is in the ground next to the Romulan, and has it's 4 main branches being pulled down and apart by metal stakes. I am excited for this one but I think it's going to be a pain supporting the branches when they get weight and are big....















Both the Ace of Spades and Chernobyl have 8 heads growing, in these pics it looks like 4 main branches but I topped them before the pics. Ace of Spades has really thick stems so far and is hard to stake down lol. I watered her early in the morning and an hour later when it was still dark I tried to tie her down and bend the branches but accidentally snapped the last one. I propped it up but I don't know if it will repair and grow back, and I'm not at home to see if it does lol. I hope she turns purple! Her stems are...


----------



## The Dawg (May 30, 2013)

cONkey said:


> hey DOC what is UP!?
> im BACK!, jsut crawled out of the dirt..
> bigger and badder then ever yu just wait and see doc.oim gona make you proud of me. fuck the opprssors. your going to be blown away by my new set up and growoup.fuck the opprressors they will never stop us! fuck em fuck em fuckem.lolol


On Snap Their Went The Neighbor Hood


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 30, 2013)

^^ha ha da oda side of da coin
Mr sharply dressed mastiff


brandon nice work stay on em


----------



## Azoned (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi DrAmber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2013)

hey everyone! i hope your all doing well. thanks for the updates. Brandon life sounds like its going really well for you. Im really happy for you. Your garden looks great! Keep up the good work and thanks for stopping by and letting me know how you have been. 
Azone your garden looks terrific as well. That is quite a feat to keep those ladies so green in the killer heat in the desert. I applaude you amigo!

Ive been sick battling the infections in my wound and i had to get cut open again, as a cavity had formed under my scar..and i now have to pack an open wound on my face...its been really insane ...night sweats and shit..but im staying positive and ill get through this, and no more whining!! i promise!!!my body is rejecting my dissolvable stitches under my skin..so i will prob get cut open again next week...,thanks for all the support and kind words, i appreciate you all very much! 

i got everything moved over to my new pad. Got a lot of work to do...takin a break right now...

The fruity Pebble Og is doing so much better, new growth, greener and bigger leaves. 
I got the tron back on shes likin her new closet. I hope to get my tents up soon. 
In the triple digits now here, its soooo fuckin hot but im keepin cool inside. 
take care ya'll.....
happy gardening. love, Amber


----------



## Azoned (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Dr Amber,
Holy shites, honey. I can't imagine packing a wound on one's face. Damn!!!!
My best to you. 
thought you might enjoy the shot of my babies. It's gonna be big this year. 7 strains...9 females...you can do the math.
got an SSV and Solo and love vaping.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2013)

keowl beanz Azoned. u ganna rig a boobie trap round them fine fine ladies?. id be guarding them biotches with a mossberg pump once them buds start getting bigga my nigga...


----------



## Azoned (Jun 1, 2013)

you've seen the area...pretty rural "town". firearms are normal. Everybody is packin' 
...it does have a chilling effect...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 2, 2013)

Ive been sick battling the infections in my wound and i had to get cut open again, as a cavity had formed under my scar..and i now have to pack an open wound on my face...its been really insane ...night sweats and shit..but im staying positive and ill get through this, and no more whining!! i promise!!!my body is rejecting my dissolvable stitches under my skin..so i will prob get cut open again next week...,thanks for all the support and kind words, i appreciate you all very much! 

dam mah havin a rough go at it - hang in der youll beat dis 



The fruity Pebble Og is doing so much better, new growth, greener and bigger leaves.





I got the tron back on shes likin her new closet. I hope to get my tents up soon

glad for you an fruity pebs




i like the sound of the post above sounds more like da doc i know 


stay up 
stay strong 
stay focused 
stay high 


1Luv 
stay true


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hang in there Doc, and get well soon!!


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 2, 2013)

Damn Sis Sounds Like Your Having A Hellva Time Healing Up.Sending Big Ole Wet Sloppy Kisses And Prayers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> keowl beanz Azoned. u ganna rig a boobie trap round them fine fine ladies?. id be guarding them biotches with a mossberg pump once them buds start getting bigga my nigga...


OG sista!!!!! lol.


----------



## Azoned (Jun 2, 2013)

no need..I just move that lady into the cabin next to the grow as security..she baaaaad


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow Amber what did you do to ur face????

Have you flowered the Fruity pebble yet??? Its SO nice after 3-4 weeks of cure. Its my head stash for sure


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2013)

no i havent flowered the friuty pebble yet. Im very very VERY far behind in this grow because of the crap soil i started her in. 
So i reckon id bee still veggin her for another...hmmm.. like 0ne or two or three weeks. The game plan has completely changed now. I do appreciate your most brilliant question. You have really got me thinkin now. i transplanted her a one gallon smart pot, which might not have been so smart.
I ususally do my 12/12 fs in those.. Im just going to feeel her vibe out now . She has really started to take off
I do believe she is a light eater and LOVES the heat. 

I came home today finding significant growth, a relatively dry pot and a really green green totally lovely lil plant. 
The temps have increased significantly here. Today was 104 degrees out and my phototron was 90 all day. SHE FREAKIN LOVED IT!!!
my humidifer was on E humidity at 19% . didnt phase her. As we can see from AZOnes grow , humidity dont seem to mean shit sometimes. 

It will take me a bit keep my humidifer off cuz im learned to grow in WAshington state.
BUt im thinkin low humididty during the veg state is not all that significant for growth. Flowering last year here, the monsoons provided awesome humidity during flowering so i hope that that the natural desert air/conditions will prove a huge yeild and unheard of potency.
oh yeah my face, im in THe FIght Club.i took some pictures so ill get them up now.not of my face yet, lol, of the FPOg but i want to show you a progression of pictures of my scar once it heals up so you can see what i have gone through. 
look better ya?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

stay up champ 

pebble is gonna be a rolling stone before long.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 6, 2013)

She looks like she's getting much better! The leaves look shiny and resinous or am I just really high? lol


I'm moving into my condo in two weeks and have a 5 feet wide by 3 feet deep and 6.5 feet tall that I really want to grow in. Do you think I should get a 600w hps and a tent for this space? Any recommendations would be amazing! I've been researching a lot lately but am a little overwhelmed with all of the stuff to buy lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 6, 2013)

yo mah im so glad to see and hear you an fp og are doing better 
so glad you didnt stay wit dat fukin pot till its demise 
cause it is where things were heading
is good to try new shit 
but at any bad spots can always resort back to whut you know and works for you 

you spirit seems to be in a better place as well 

best of luck mah 
good karma 
good grow 

much luv


----------



## Confusedone (Jun 6, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA. To funny!!! I have ocean front homes in oklahoma that double in price every two weeks to sell.... Please send cash to be in line for that one. Flours by any other name and only good for veg not for great finishes no matter how many gimics u believe all the hype in ads about. HPS only real way in flower sonny! Look at pro grows with bat wings x 20 and all 1k lamps. Not closet growers like yourself. Set up might serve your personal one zip per grow needs though. I choose real results not hype...








fabfun said:


> hey amber sorry u got such a shitty welcome its a shame.
> for those to lazy to google
> *The Amazing phototron*
> 
> ...


----------



## Confusedone (Jun 6, 2013)

PS.. I get 20 ozs per 1k lamp on 8 plants, on mover of course. Use two 1k lamps and get over 30 zips. Enjoy your non weighed grows. Why would you comment if you don't even weigh your finish. To funny.. 





Confusedone said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. To funny!!! I have ocean front homes in oklahoma that double in price every two weeks to sell.... Please send cash to be in line for that one. Flours by any other name and only good for veg not for great finishes no matter how many gimics u believe all the hype in ads about. HPS only real way in flower sonny! Look at pro grows with bat wings x 20 and all 1k lamps. Not closet growers like yourself. Set up might serve your personal one zip per grow needs though. I choose real results not hype...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 6, 2013)

Confusedone said:


> PS.. I get 20 ozs per 1k lamp on 8 plants, on mover of course. Use two 1k lamps and get over 30 zips. Enjoy your non weighed grows. Why would you comment if you don't even weigh your finish. To funny..


Are you seriously quoting yourself??
Who gives a shit what kinda weight you get? Matter of fact who even asked for your input?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2013)

brandon727272 said:


> She looks like she's getting much better! The leaves look shiny and resinous or am I just really high? lol
> 
> 
> I'm moving into my condo in two weeks and have a 5 feet wide by 3 feet deep and 6.5 feet tall that I really want to grow in. Do you think I should get a 600w hps and a tent for this space? Any recommendations would be amazing! I've been researching a lot lately but am a little overwhelmed with all of the stuff to buy lol.


your high again Brando! lol..congrats on the new condo. 
i think you should get a Secret Jardin DR 90 which i believe is the next size down from a Secret Jardin DR 120.. 
Check the Secret Jardin Tent sizes and i would purchase the one that will fil your space. 
A Dimmable adjustable Lumiteck ballast will be great . Along with 600 HPS light. 
With the 600 watt light and dimmable ballast you can adjust your ballast to 400 watts in a smaller tent because the heat of the 600 in there will be hard to control.. and if you get the larger tent you can bump it up to 600 watts.

You can start you baby in there as well with the ballast set at 360 watts.
d 
why dont you do a hydro waterfarm scrog? you can grow one massive plant and get a huge yeild. 
go to the art store and get wood frame painting stretcher bars to fit your tent perfectly from side to side( the wood comes in all sizes and is has premade corner fittings to snap it together) .
drill small screws into the top of the stretcher frame an inch apart all the way around and string it up like a tennis raquet. 
Get 4 small clamps with handles that you can grip to the tent pole and place your scrog frame to lay on top of them inside the tent. 
You will need a filter and exhaust fan (silent TD one is good) and at least one or 2 small oscilating fans. 
Best to have your PPms under 250 tap or you should get a portable R/O water filter and small rain barrel to store your water in. 
Nutes to use would be Flora Nova Bloom and Biotanicare Cal Mag. PPm meter is needed as well. Hydroton pebbles need to be washed very very thouroughly before using. A small rock wool cube for starting your seedling in....a dual diaphram general hydroponics air pump and and extra airstone for in your bucket. 
I think you should be able to get everything for under a grand.
i can find you pictures of all the gear you need to make it easier for you if you decide to go this route. I do think you will 
truley enjoy this way of growing. Its clean and simple and plants grow this way are so unique... , more like bushes then trees. 
you should get at least 10 oz if not way more... any help you need, im here.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you Amber! I'm working and saving money right now, so hopefully I will have enough soon. I'm going to write a list down and check out some hydro stores in the bay to quote some prices for materials! I'll be asking a ton of questions as I start I'm sure lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi everyone! I hope you all had a very nice relaxing sinfully decadent weekend.  i was really high , i mean like stoned emaculate today after vaping some of my delicioius Pineapple Express. Strong strain. Great for relaxing and doing just about everything. i will grow her again from start to finish one day. Shes such an easy strain to grow and G-13 has got it down with their genetics on that one. 

I cleaned out the phototron because it was covered in a thin film of white dust from the calcium/lime/magnisesum in the local tap water. I was lazy and refilled my little pink humidifer with tap water instead of my R/O water a few times causing this to happen. Maybe it helped the plant a bit though because she has made exceptional leaps and bounds in the last week. I can see her mag deficiecy slide away with new growth. The purple stems are fading out with healthy green ones replacing them.

I got the tron onto the lazy susan and decorated her closet up with disco balls and my Cannabis Sativa Flag.

My toppin / fimmin job was sloppy as usual.. she grew 3 new node sites,which is better then just two with a straight topping.  cant even tell its the same plant i brought home a month ago. Amazing healing. Im just blown the fuck away by the transformation.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes I believe scrog is the way to go with that size tent, I run a similar size tent with a 400 watt and average 8-10 oz easy and will be putting a journal up for my friend Doc. soon, in a few weeks cloning and narrowing down the strain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

sinfully decadent and gratuitously self indulgent FTGDW!!!! that youngun looks leaps and bounds better too.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jun 10, 2013)

Been doing dabs of Fruity Pebble Og wax and eating bacon wrapped jalapenos stuffed with cheese lol... it was most CERTAINLY a decadent weekend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2013)

Highdrah you fuckin tease. Meet me at StaRfucks on SpEedway and ill let you look at an,d take a wiff of my smelly cherry and in exchange you give me a bowl of your fruity pebble with your gold spoon.lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

stoked your still smoking on some smelly cherry girl! 

disco ball bonanza huh!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jun 11, 2013)

We can do that for sure. Though im down to shake, but we can for sure do a fruit trade ahahah


Ps. where is your 16 oz scrog thread??? I am making a wifi scrog right now, an dim trying to figure out how i will change my water once the plant has grown into the screen.


----------



## Azoned (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll be in town, to see a patient, around the end of the month...may a make an appt to see the good Dr.?
coffee and a slice of Chocolate Silk pie...my treat?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah donald the FPOG is growing very fast now and starting to stretch.'''''' so im going 12/12 this weekend. YEAH! 
ok it fuckin HOT Here, i mean bloody hellish HOT. THere is NO freakin way i can grow inside in this heat. so im growing outside ,
i got a new washing machine , its oustide and i started it on cold/cold and it turned boiling hot after running for 5 minutes.lol..My cental AC wont go colder then 20 degrees outside.. which means its 83 degrees in the house with the A/C full blast. Life in the desert in the summer is Brutal.

Azone sure where do you wanna meet?

Hydra, if you have the "offical" , waterfarm kit by GH, then the blue tube outside the bucket is how you empty the res , just turn it down ... . Get your bucket up on some concrete blocks so the water can drain easier. My waterfarm jounal oh here is ....Dr.Ambra Trychome.. ill try to find the link for you.
and i yielded 18.5 oz, not 16 oz... but my better waterfarm journal is or was on Bubbleponics.com.. maybe find it in the old journal section under my handle "DAT "double waterfarm scrog. fuckerz banned me. lol, oh yeah and cONkey did one too. remeber cONkeys trailer trash swamp grow. . ?


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jun 12, 2013)

Roger i found it.

Mighty impressive! Ill try to out do your yield with some sweet sweet white fire!!! How far are you into your Fruity pebble? How is the clone doing?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2013)

id like to see you do it bro. the conditions here will be perfect for you to pull it off IF you can control the heat and keep your tent under 85 degrees. better under 80 degrees... cuzz i belielve the humidity during monsoon season here is capable of super turbo charging your grow like mad.mad madness. this is the time last year i started my 18.5 oz waterfarrm beast .
lol, the fruity pebble is/was my clone and doing great! ill keep her rockin inside in the tron. BUt there aint no way i can pull off running a 600 hps tent with temps like this. I do still have my portable ac 14000 btu unit i could run but my Electic bill will be insane.i might do it anyway . Jack Herer , i wanna do her soooooo bad. waterfarming is so fun! your going to have a blast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

and i complain we get shitty rainy summers in the uk.  28c / 83F that's what i go on holiday for lol. it's going to be 90f in Tunisia when i get there. check the 600 thread out. FMILY is growing under a sunscreen for his gals. i could barely believe it. his temps are about what your at i believe. looks like a big net/tights or some shiz.


----------



## Azoned (Jun 13, 2013)

My girls are out in the full sun. Dr Amber has seen my garden space. I have heard of folks in warmer places using shade cloth and lattice houses are pretty normal for regular green house plant...but I have never seen a need here.

Dr Amber,
You pick the place. My patient is around Grant & Swan. It won't be for a couple of weeks, so we will have time . .


----------



## mytwhyt (Jun 13, 2013)

Amber, I went looking for your journal on bubbleponics.. I had searched for your drawings before and wondered why I couldn't find them.. You must have really pissed them off. Out of 735 posts only one is left.. Funny, all the visitor messages and blog posts are still there.. I went there out of curiosity after you mentioned it in scottyballs pineapple express thread.. All the gratuitous thanking each other that goes on seems a lot like compulsive lying.. Especially when you get brownie points for saying it... I'd like to think you kicked them to the curb.. so I will.
PS Here's the link to Ambers grow that's here.. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476998-waterfarm-scrog-first-frightening-waterfarm.html


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 13, 2013)

is post 663 da plant dat was lookin so poe, befoe 

if so she be ready to grow 

befoe was almost ready to throw 

good go


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jun 13, 2013)

Ya i am running a 1000w AND a 400 in my veg closet...... I need to set up my other A/c unit probably today. Its old as hell and probably just as inefficient, but until i can get a new window unit it'll have to do. Was doing well keeping it under 80 until these last few days. 110 it was yesterday><


----------



## mytwhyt (Jun 13, 2013)

This is Ambers 18oz+ plant...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2013)

yeah donnginton, im subbed to fms journal. Brilliant grower... and its just so fun to watch him pull off his beast grow, big Bertha i think he is calling her. Shes like a queen under that misted sunscreen. I dont know how well that would hold up here during a monsoon. lol. dude there is NOTHING like expereincing a heavy monsoon, its devestatingly intense. Winds, sheets of rain, the loudest thunder you can ever image. Louder then a Metallic concert.. and lightning crackling all across the sky 360 degrees from the heavens to the ground.Those storms scare the shit out of me .lol. it feels like the end of the world sometimes.THe heavy waters rush down over the dry sand so fast from the Catalina mountains it floods the streets and fill the empty river beds in minutes. 

lol mytywyty....bubbleponics banned me for life because i told one of my friends on my journal in my journal in my post i would not kiss the moderators ass to let me participate in a contest to win a LED light. I had previously been banned for 10 days or somthang for telling some guy he was twisting my words and suggestions i had for a friends grow, andi simply called him an asshole for doing that to me..i was too honest for that forum. They were wimps and control freaks.. too bad really cuz i had some killer freinds on there that i miss... like 619ster, Stoney luv, BigTurk, madginnypig, DropaStoner, el bandito ( although he was a mod a possible back stabber) but i do believe in the end Gabriel Dreams was the evil biotch that banned me for life. Thanks for posting my link and that awesome photo of my Casey Jones beast. 

yes dweezie , that this is the same plant.. what a come back eh? She is really a special plant. Im very happy with where things are headed. I took really good care of her and never doubted her come back. Failure was not an option.

hydra dude, the heat is a fukin battle. my central air wont go over 84 and i told the landlord the fuckin 4 ton effieciny a/c unit aint doing shit please come fix it... lol.. i busted out my portable 14,000 bTu unit and its not really cooling things off either set at 66 degrees!!!
i would highly recommed the unit i have it was approx.. $420 and kicks ass if installed in a small room like i had last year. 
Its a soleus air and i ran it last summer 24/7 for 3 months straight and it gave me NO problems at all. easy to use and can really chill the room.It ducts out the window and comes with the kit for that. I got it at Tucson Hydroponics on W. Ina. I was running a a double 600 in that tent and still keepin temps under 85.. if i can do it you can do it! good luck hydra.
 

I fucked round with my computer fans on the tron tonite for hours and still didnt get them in there right. its pointless, those little fans dont do shit really. 
Im going 12/12 now. Lights are out till 6 pm tomorrow night and then i will run lights 12 hours at night on, 12 hours at day off. I bought black out window curtains with heat resistant backings. Hoping to keep daytime temps lights out at 85 degreees or lesss. I have a wall A/c unit, central air and will bring my solues a/c unit into the grow room as well. 
I topped her one more time for good luck this morning... may the flowering begin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

hell yah i know that feeling Doc, I was in florida when that last august when that hurricane blew right past. park all your stuff inside and pack water n food for a few days. even the locals said it was bad for their hurricanes. 

eff the breakaway bubbleponics group in the A hole. elitist bungholio's imo.

launch sequence initiated eh! let the fun times roll have a good weekend ambz


----------



## Azoned (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Amber,
These storms are cute...you should see the frontal beasts that spawn tornadoes. Those are scary. 

If you think she may need some support...take the hose and drench her foliage to see how far she sags. I'm starting to think a jumbo size tomato cage from concrete "remesh" [re-enforcement mesh] for my ladies. 
.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jun 15, 2013)

Azoned said:


> Hi Amber,
> These storms are cute...you should see the frontal beasts that spawn tornadoes. Those are scary.
> 
> If you think she may need some support...take the hose and drench her foliage to see how far she sags. I'm starting to think a jumbo size tomato cage from concrete "remesh" [re-enforcement mesh] for my ladies.
> .



YA i was all pumped for some rain...but only 3 drops fell wants me some of that good ol monsoon humidity^^


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jun 16, 2013)

ps whats ur ppm in ur tap waters?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2013)

hydra !!!!!!! im so mad at you right now!!!!! i could slap you upside your head!!!!!! i wrote you a nice pm and your fuckin inbox is full. ill tell you all about EVERYthing when your mommy leaves.only joking. 
havent had a chance to check me tap ppm cuz i filter everything R/O but im curious just the same in this new dump.lol..last dump up by Sunrise and Swan.. it was reading 550 ppms. pure poision . i would never ever think about feeding my precious lil girls shit like that.


----------



## Azoned (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't think I would care to drink water from the lower Colorado River....ewwww!

we're far and away from your aquifer.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jun 16, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hydra !!!!!!! im so mad at you right now!!!!! i could slap you upside your head!!!!!! i wrote you a nice pm and your fuckin inbox is full. ill tell you all about EVERYthing when your mommy leaves.only joking.
> havent had a chance to check me tap ppm cuz i filter everything R/O but im curious just the same in this new dump.lol..last dump up by Sunrise and Swan.. it was reading 550 ppms. pure poision . i would never ever think about feeding my precious lil girls shit like that.



BAM cleared! Send away.

Holy toledo! I just got done reading about PPM and hydro, i had NO IDEA! Someone mistakenly told me early on that as long as im using organic nutes(pureblendpro) that i dint have to worry about ppm......BOY WAS HE WRONG!
With 550-600 that only leaves me 100-150 ppm for nutes(am i correct?) SO if i have R/o water with VERY low ppm, i can pump the nutes up in that water till it hits 700 pm or so right?

You ever breed seeds Doc?
Been dreaming about crossing this fruity pebbles with some Wifi i have, would make GREAT tasting herbs.
AND WOW you lived up in the foothills you fancy pants girl you!!! I dont like it up there, its pretty but all the old rich republicans erk me 
However im probably moving out of the city into a nice house in marana or 25 miles out in Benson.....trying to keep grow right so i can make some great AZ only strains in my spare time

Cheers, have a great day and stay outta the heat!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 19, 2013)

you stay chilled too Hydra, the heat is debilitating. Im staying outta it as much as possible. 
No i never tried breeding ye, it seems like so much fun, especilally if you are lucky enough to create a killer strain! i wish you much luck with your breeding projects my friend... . 
you know the . 25 mile rule.. its just not worth worrying about in my opinion. What if you do move the distance and a dispensary opens up closer then 25 miles? well your fucked...There is a lawsuit in the works right now agianst it as we all know how UNCONSTITUTIONal it is...i cant believe its even a law ! so then you i get offerered being a caregiver for a group of patients in Safford. The fuckers expect an oz a monthper patient to be their caregiver!!! a fuckin oz!!!! what brotherly sisterly love for fellow patiients lwho live in the city looking to stay lagit and grow their own medz legal. it sickins me dude. 
You realize that they just need to sign and approve you as their caregiver.. it doesnt cost them a penny.. But the caregiver have to go get fingerprints , do all sorts of paperwork and pay about $150 dollars to sign up to take care of them. its discusting! 
For those of you who dont know about the new AZ law.... 
the 25 mile rule states that any patient , even with a mj state AZ card cannot grow within 25 miles of a dispensary.
Good luck with the move and i do hope things work out for you. 
My girl is coming along splendedly and im hoping to get some more popping real soon. 
yeah, im much happier back in the barrio again. i fit in soooo much better down here amugst the real people.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2013)

so thangs is cumin together in mynew crib. The tron is a rockin hard and pumping up some serious dankness in my 3 door sliding closet custome decorated wit some sweet bright neon eye candy. yummy inside and out.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 20, 2013)

whassuuuuuuuuupp

da tron has mirrors for reflective material ??
i member sumtine negative about it i think it was 
mirrors absorb light instead of reflecting not sure was long ago 

plant is so over da hump now lookin good 
lets stay on da good foot


----------



## Azoned (Jun 21, 2013)

I think I read somethin similar. They were saying white is better. I say, go with what works for you. 
I have a few homebrew crosses in ... Pandora'sBox/DeadheadOG X UrbanPoison/[Critical+ X Armegeddon]
Smells like rootbeer. 
And a Mexican crossed to the same Urban/Critical. If this one is anything like either parent, she will have a bright flavor. The Mex was a grapefruit flavor and the Durban/Critical is a floral/ether, to me...you will see


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2013)

hey dweeezie.whats up with you man? im just listening to Bob Marley, easing into my weekend after a brutal work week...I love the song.trench town rock..grooving..one good thing about music.. when it hits you u feel no pain.the phototron reflective mirror-like inside panels.. are not real mirrors. They look very similar but they bend. I would say they are more like a funhouse mirror type material. m really not sure what it is. It looks like mirrors and works just wonderfully. Im trying hard to stay on the good foot dweezie, thanks for your uplifting vibe...when im burning on illusion tonite. (what is with this red underlining I get when I type.. I don't like it at all.. )im thinking about getting this LED light from Area 51 for my tent.. what do you think?


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 22, 2013)

Hell Ya Amber Go Big Or Stay On The Porch


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2013)

lol, im going big, fuck the porch. I bought that bad ass light! hahaha..I CAN NOT FUKIN WAIT to get it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azoned (Jun 22, 2013)

You ain't mess 'round, are ya?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2013)

I think that the Area-51 LED light will make a lovely new addition to my grow op . It compliments the Phototron just perfectly with its black frame and bright white lights. I will be able to eliminate the older heavy bulky gear that weighs me down moving around.I will be able to save a bundle on electricity and keep the heat down as well with the new light. The LeD light has a built in fan! isn't that just amazing!! I will be looking to sell one set of my old set of gear ..which includes a nice dimmable Lumitek 600 watt ballast, a xTra sun light hood, One HPS light and a 6inch inline fan. Im going to hold onto my other set for a lil bit though, and of course the other tent.have a wonderful day and I hope all your gardening dreams come TRUE!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2013)

haha yeah! AREA 51 LED looks badass 

curios, that's not your back piece is it? thought you were a blonde doc!? nice work though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2013)

lol! yeah that's me.lol.. no im def not a blond although you prob think I act like one don't cha!  My Area 51 LED badmoefoe Light shipped out already! yippy kIe A!!! The fruity Pebbles is just exploding with new growth and I was able to top her so perfectly to fit the high verticle upward tunnel of the tron. Shes got 4 main colas .. all the same height ready to shoot straight up . Shes gorgeous and im soo happy , sooo happy! I fuckin flowering again mate!! fresh bud in weeks.. I love me fresh bud!! I was able to do quite a bit more drawing this weekend as well on my Flowamaster inspired bud picture.... Have a terrific day! and may all your gardening Dreams come True! peace and hair grease...ambz


----------



## Azoned (Jun 24, 2013)

coffee club this wk...I'll be in town? gotta hit the lumber yard and a few errands. An empanada and some good coffee will be a welcome break


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jun 24, 2013)

YAY that fruity pebbles is looking my-t-fine. Im just hoping my FP clones get roots as i decimated the mother plant to get 16 clones of it, and i have an abysmal cloning record......

Stay frosty out there.... its hot as hell outside.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2013)

drawing's rude hahahah  or is that my mind?! haha looks like some sort of weed basque. 

pebbz is about right to move onto a bigger home eh! 

I thought you were blond as i have a vague memory of a pic of you i saw at DST's maybe i dunno, i can't remember yesterday half the time. 

good to see you back in the saddle doc


----------



## brek (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh. Well hey there. Bushybush here. I just couldnt stay away. I never left actually. I've just been REALLLLLLLLLY high. Y'all wanna party or what?


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2013)

prove it, what is the crazy password?


----------



## brek (Jun 25, 2013)

well, I believe that would be "Mufkes". As in ,"Hey ya crazy bunch of fackin mufkes!"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 25, 2013)

LOL! OMG! I cant believe it! is this really happening? BUSHYBUSH, how ive missed you soooo! it really is him! he got the secret password right!!! YEAH!! nice one DST,he could have been an imposter , very clever detective work. now pleases tell me bushy what the fuck have you been up to ? I want details.. the garden, the art, the band and music, .. im so glad to hear from you and that your still alive and kickin. you crazy mufkee.lol.and now for some shocking new plant news.... im allergic to my fruity pebblez..!!!!!!!!!!!! just like I was allergic to my cotton candy. I tied the biotch up yesterday (with dental floss) and she made me break out in hives all over my wrists! she is now in isolation in the phototron.... permantly. shes about 1/4 way up to the top,lookin smokin hot... that poisonous sexy bitch is eating like mad and changes stench everyday. yesterday she smelled like chocolate.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jun 26, 2013)

Dude that sucks Does that mean you cant smoke her either?? (not a allergy doctor )


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2013)

lol, the mufkees crew! 

And Ambs, I often get a little bit of an itch when fondeling the ladies, but never had it like that. Have you used any sprays or anything else on her?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

I get similar rash almost like heat rash from a lot of weeds. Almost feels like the leaf serrations have bitten you. Sucks you can't just lol about in it like cats and their nip haha.

Welcome back bushy! Hiiiighatus or what man


----------



## Azoned (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Amber
The plants have"hairs" that the trichs form on...wonder if that isn't the irritation source.

....meanwhile, at a friends


----------



## brek (Jun 26, 2013)

Honestly have NO clue how I remembered the password. I can't find my cars keys most days. Glad to see the Mufkee Gang is in effect still! Wayyyy back when I got scolded by some aggro moderator for "excessive use of smilies" ( suck on THAT!) SOOOOOOO, I told him to lick my Pollen sack. THAT got me a 7 day ban.ha. Then he cancelled my account. I was still on here sometimes but could never see pictures! Sooooooo I made a new account. Sigh. Hi Dr. A!!!!!!! Tons of new (good) stuff to share.....but right now, I have 1 hour to take clones. Garden chores take priority!


----------



## M1dAmber (Jun 26, 2013)

When I used to work at a dispensary, and would go through to pick out the dead and browned-out leaves, I would develop hives similar to what you have that would cover my entire arms...

Everyone is allergic to trichomes to some degree. Some there is no noticable problems, and some, (like you and me) break out in hives. The more you itch them the worse it gets, and sweat makes the hives go insane.

It is a bummer, but if you enjoy being a cannabis farmer, you learn to live with it. 

Sorry to hear your skin reacts the way it does...I would recommend washing well after each exposure, then possibly applying aloe. 

Hey, the Plant looks great though.


----------



## brek (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey party people! How I've missed you all. First shouts to the good Dr. How ya been? Whats shakin? New hikes? New strains? New weirdos messaging you on here? lol Hi to DST and Don Gin! (anyone ever send that cheese clone over in a box with led keychain??? ALWAYS wondered about that!!!)  Las Fingerez still around? the man could SCROG! Whats new Mufkees?

So many things have happened to me since we chatted.... I got married (what??!!), I moved (into a big house with huge backyard for the dogs) (oh yeah, I got another dog  and of course I've been painting my ASS off. Plus I got a bunch of cool manly power tools and I'm making furniture and other stuff. I have a bitchin garden in the backyard and so far I'm growing apples, zuchinnis, squash, cannaloupe, watermelon, corn, passion fruit, tomatoes, lettuce, eggplant etc etc.

I've stopped growing and smoking cannabis because I feel that.....................................HA!!!! GOT YA! Yeah fucking right.

Actually I have expanded. I have a partner now (who is like fucking Heisenberg from Breaking Bad lol). He has me on some scientific lab quality control shit now. Running a small private collective. Let's just say the wattage has SLIGHTLY increased. MUHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Been making tinctures, salves, candies, waxes etc.

I'm also in LOVE. Not only with my wife but with a man. (i know KINKY RIGHT?) His name is Bodhi and he runs a seed comany. LOL. Seriously, if you guys havent checked this breeder out DO IT. I'm going to have to go to some sort of seed hoarders anonymous because of this dude and his crosses! I currently have his: Sunshine daydream, lucky charms, white lotus, jabbas stash, head trip and road kill unicorn. SO BOMB. Also running OG 18, Respect OG, Ogre, Lemon Larry, Cotton Candy kush, chem4, chem sis, and chemdawg. I know. I have a problem. ALSO, I'm a total convert to SCROGGING. It's the bee's knees baby.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2013)

LMAo! you always crack me up bushybush. its going to take me a while to adjust to your new name..brek ..lol..... .
Congratulations on your new life. If I recall correctly when you left, things were really fucked up in your life and im very happy for the postitive turn around. I never doubted youd get back up with your talent and brilliance. I love that picture of you and that wicked keowl mask your wearing. lol..You got some real style dude,super sexy.. your wife is very lucky!
The strains you mention are wild. I especially love the road kill unicorn. hee hee.. I would love to see some pictures of your art and garden, your always free to post whatever you want on my journals. 
Im getting that Area 51 LED light any day now... so I will be starting another waterfarm scrog grow . shitchiz breky . did you even know I grow huge monster waterfarm scrog biotches? we have a lot of catching up to do dude. lol
I moved to the desert just over a year ago with a new job relocation package on contract for 2 years. 
lifes so strange. up and down. in and out .. tragic and beautiful.im NOt hiking right now due to the 110 degree heat . but look forward to getting into it again. I did make it to the grand canyon last year. It was mind blowing. Im going back! 
Im planning a trip to Barcelona/Figures in Spain in the fall for my husbands big birthday. He wants to go check out Salvador Dalis castle museum in Figueres and so do I! 
Im still drawing and working really hard everyday with cancer patients and trying to take care of myself as my body is seriously fucked up right now. So im smoking some really bomb asss weed. Casey Jones and Smelly Cherry today. 
Heres my Casey jones waterfarm scrog 18.5 oz I harvested last fall. She was like no other.. like a fukin Marylin Monroe. I totally nailed that grow bushy, I know you would be proud of me. I love you brother and so happy to hear from you!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 29, 2013)

fp an new art lookin mighty fine 

bitchen work mah


----------



## brek (Jun 29, 2013)

HOLY. CHEEBUS. Dr. A I can say in all honesty that is the nicest plant I've ever seen. No. No, I did not know you grew monster scrog waterfarm biotches. Guess who's looking for a casey cross now?........This guy. So you know what you gotta do now right? Get 9 more of those dealies, throw them in tent(s) and start your plan to take over the world. Oh, and nice gun!

Brek was the stupid name I used to write graffiti with...It just sorta stuck. The Lemon Larry and Sweet Jack came down today...........many more in the next week(s).....Makes me a happy bushy. Picked up a Cherry Pie and a Blue Cheese mother yesterday. Throwing them in the screen area to see it they are worthy of a table in the future.

Here are some coconut capsules I made. "No Bad Days". Happy Saturday Friends!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2013)

hello 

those coconut capsules look sooooo delectably delicious bushy!!
great to pop on a hot summer desert day like today when I was drinking brain freeze smoothies and doing brain blasting zombie bong hits all day...

I love the art work you did of the coconut! bushy do you remember the troll patrol?that was so hysterical.. I found my troll drawing today. lol..brings back memories of good laughs. so bizarrely funny internet shit dude.
got some good drawing time in this weekend...

I got my tent up and ill pick up my new Area 51 50 lb light tomorrow. Im
germin 2 feminized Jack Herer beans now. Cleaned out my waterfarms and shit. 


im at 2.5 weeks flowering with my fruity pebbles OG.i will begin using my pk boost of hammerhead next feed. Shes looking real nice!
have a wonderful first week of July and don't forget to celebrate your independence by getting high and watching the fireworks on the 4th! peace out AmbZee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

what up Brek! canna caps eh! i just made my first over the weekend. they did a number on me for damn sure. i took one before bed, thankfully i think i'd have been uncomfortably high otherwise. woke up about 5 red eye'd to hell with major munchis and kottonmouth haha going to reheat with a bit more oil to tone them down a bit this week. 

jack herer ftw amber. i'm taking a critical JH down this week i reckon. smells lovely. think i might scrump a touch to test drive tonight. happy 4th


----------



## Azoned (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Ambz
How's that rash. Does it affect only the under.more tender areas? I was going to suggest wearing sleeves when you need to work on this girl. It appears you are sensitive to her. 
Was in town last wk. Sorry I missed y'all.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

Stay safe peeps of AZ, shame about those Firefighter dudes.


----------



## Azoned (Jul 1, 2013)

we lost some of our best....that crew has spent many nights camped down here
....bloody shame.


----------



## Highocaine (Jul 1, 2013)

Very, very late to the show but Hi, and subbed. I love waterfarms! Only reason I'm not using one is that my landlord prohibits "hydroponics" 'cause humidity... so I use soilless. 

That Casey Jones harvest is fucking nuts. Congrats. But only 0.43 grams per watt!? The A51'll change that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

been keeping an eye on it in the news, it looks brutal. stay safe kidda


----------



## Azoned (Jul 2, 2013)

It's been warm...they are talking of temps returning to normal...102`F...this week. June is always a rough month...and the worse [hot] it gets, the better chance we have of getting rain in July/Aug. I've been out here since '70....from the midwest originally


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

102 normal....  that'd have our road surfaces melting lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2013)

fuckin humid and hot now and it smells so bad now outside. You can smell the rain here. its sooo weird.. but its worse then I ever recall. Its like you can smell the rain plus all the pollution that had settled on the roads and trees mixed in. Like your breathing carbon dioxide or something nasty like that. The moisture in the air is kicking our ass cuz we haven't felt it in so long. My cowrker feels so depressed like she been crying for 2 weeks and my hair.. omg ..my hair... a frizz ball now, and my brain is numb, swollen with extra water... We are all bloated , puffy and feeling ill from the first rains in 6 months. The desert is hard core. 
Its so electric now.. tons of lighting bolts all over the place!. and guess what 
When I went to pick up my New Area 51 LED light , I was walking back to my car and a HUGE lightning bolt came out of the sky and I ki felt it supercharge me and the new light!!!! ITS so ELECTric around here!!!!!!!
My new light is like a piece of art... its a site to behold. I cant wait to show ya'll... 
my JH seeds are showing taps and Im piecing my farm back together . 
My rash is controlled fine when I where gloves, Azone, thanks for asking. Shes getting huge and stretching a lot. I hope she stops that cuz now im worried that she might exceed the top of the phototron and I don't want to supercrop her. 
Laterz stonerz, thanks for stopping by and ill start a new Area 51 LED Jack Herer Waterfarm Scrog journal soon. 
Peace OWT
Ambz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

look forward to seeing your new fancy LED panel, looked the shiz in the last pic.

funny usually people like the smell of rain, be careful on the roads they get oily in the first rain in a while.

lightning bolts near hitting you it's a sign! desert living sounds pretty rough. 

laters Doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2013)

desert living is BRUTAL! im really not meant to be here , this place is for darker skinned people. I fear for my life evertime I go outside now. I wear massive amounts of sunblock, long sleeves, hat , anything to keep covered from the sun. I really belong back in Washington state but I hate it there too much. Im not sure where ill go when my contract is up but I gotta leave the desert before it eats me alive.lol

Thanks for the rep HIGHOCAINE! your really helped me out with that one dude. I was looking for my waterfarm journal but with the new downgrades.lol.. the advanced search don't work anymore and I couldn't find it. That journal was sooo killer but got hacked and lost the best part of it...my roadtrip moving from Washington state to AZ... with all that weed!!! LMAO.. still got sweet Casey Jones pix though.


----------



## Azoned (Jul 2, 2013)

The urban environment needs a couple of good rains to wash all the months of oil and ick off the roads and settle the crap outa the air. I live in the boonies [60miles from Amber] and the fragrance/odor change is dramatic and wonderful. 
I tease about going to Hawaii and gaining 5lb from the humidity swelling me.

Amber,
This climate isn't for everyone...but I bet you come back, if you leave. I thought I liked the seasons and midwest weather...until I tried it after living here, twice. I know better now..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

sounds effin brutal tbh. i can stand up to about 35c and be happy as but dry heat is a different ball game. my bosses family moved to dubai this year and they said the temp hit 50c this year they literally spend their time running from aircon to aircon. you couldn't pay me enough to move there. and the ladies have to wear black dresses surely that's gotta be a joke.

your a survivor though amber you'll do just fine wherever you land up.


----------



## Jasper2 (Jul 2, 2013)

Going to be an interesting journal for the JH in the waterfarm Doc! You were one, amonst a few others, that turned me onto the waterfarm and scrogging. Ive got a Critical Jack in my waterfarm at the moment and hoping it comes close to being what your Casey Jones was


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2013)

Azoned said:


> The urban environment needs a couple of good rains to wash all the months of oil and ick off the roads and settle the crap outa the air. I live in the boonies [60miles from Amber] and the fragrance/odor change is dramatic and wonderful.
> I tease about going to Hawaii and gaining 5lb from the humidity swelling me.
> 
> Amber,
> This climate isn't for everyone...but I bet you come back, if you leave. I thought I liked the seasons and midwest weather...until I tried it after living here, twice. I know better now..


yur prob right Azone.. I must admit even after all the bullshit this place has put me through it does get into your blood. When I went to Denver to check it out, it was such a super hip town and legal and the people really nice, but the cold weather was horrifiying. lol.. I don't know.. if im super lucky maybe I can get a gig in New mexico where the plant limit is 150 plants. LOL!!! I think I would fit in just fine right there.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds effin brutal tbh. i can stand up to about 35c and be happy as but dry heat is a different ball game. my bosses family moved to dubai this year and they said the temp hit 50c this year they literally spend their time running from aircon to aircon. you couldn't pay me enough to move there. and the ladies have to wear black dresses surely that's gotta be a joke.
> 
> your a survivor though amber you'll do just fine wherever you land up.


LOL! that's hysterically fucked up Don...what a bizarre place. But yeah, that's what we do here.. go from one AC to another AC. thankfully no black dresses. peeps walk round half naked here. Thanks for always being so supportive your so sweet I wish I could lick your face.hahah.(the lizard in me)


Jasper2 said:


> Going to be an interesting journal for the JH in the waterfarm Doc! You were one, amonst a few others, that turned me onto the waterfarm and scrogging. Ive got a Critical Jack in my waterfarm at the moment and hoping it comes close to being what your Casey Jones was


hey Jasper! Its wonderful to hear that I was inspirational and helpful to your growing. I gotta check out your Criticl Jack journal , sounds lovely..did you see Dongintons Critical jack photos of his finished buds! OUTSTANDING! 
I hope your get a massive haul my friend. Thanks for stopping by and ill catch up with you later.. take it easy and good luck!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2013)

Droppin in to say hello 

Hope you are healing nicely, and the ladies are growing good for you!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

hahahah you part lizard haha i'm 3/4 gin. your a funnion doc  new mehico sounds good but i see a lot of beheading vids and cartel shiz going down. though i could see you as nancy botwin hahaaa

critical in a waterfarm should be epic! i'm in jasp. i need help sussing PH n stuff, my DIY DWC didn't go so well.


----------



## brek (Jul 2, 2013)

Don Gin! You bloody mufkee! CELCIUS?! We are ignorant over here and have no clue what that means. We've decided that the metric system, Celcius, and all the other measurements the rest of the WORLD uses just aren't good enough for us. SO we invented our own shit. And it makes no sense. I prefer a perfect 68F. 78F is the highest this cunt can take.

Ambo..... Remeber leaving random "repbombs" for people? "The lone muskrat howls at noon".


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mufkeeee  lol you'll be telling me you guys drive on the right side of the road next hahaha


----------



## Azoned (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi DGT,
you are thinking old Mexico...New Mexico is the US state due east of Arizona.


----------



## mytwhyt (Jul 2, 2013)

Amber, that wonderful smell is proubly creosote.. After a rain the desert comes alive with the smell. Maybe it'll grow on you if you stay long enough, but then again, maybe not.. it's a love it or hate it thing.. Most desert rats love it.. I've lived in the desert most of my life.. Believe me, you live in the Cadillac of American deserts.. Not to hot, not to cold.. Just right. It even rains regularly in the summer.. You are blessed..
The last twenty years I've lived about 50 miles from a little place called Death Valley.. Talk about a place you can really fall in love with... Every 10 years, or so, it rains enough to fill the whole place with color... 
I was downtown in my little town the other day when it was 129*f in the shade in Death Valley.. There were bus loads of European tourists on their way to see what hot really means... It's hard not to laugh, but sometimes I do.

ps Amber I have that condensed Scottyballs grow pdf that was uploaded to his thread, then lost. I tried to upload it in a post, but it's too big.. I wonder if I could put in a PM? I've emailed it to several friends, it's your's if you want it..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

man i've been to the Sahara and 50+ in dry heat was no joke. i dunno if i could live anywhere near that hot on the regular. now the camel trek 'into' the sahara now that was a friggin joke. there was cig ends and empty water bottles all over, the tour guides just walk the same loop round a few big dunes so you can't see the place you cam from and back lol. full on 4 hour bus journey to get there and have picture of me on a camel sweating my balls off. haha 

still i did get to see where they filmed the first star wars in the houses carved into the mountain face. which they even managed to spoil by begging for money from the tourists and having some poor kid show us his bedroom, a doorway with a bed in it and very lttle else.. they had some BS star wars comic, badly laminated tatty thing. i felt sorry for the kid then realised i was being manipulated and the next bus full of tourists turned up reaching for their wallets 

north africa is a funny place. some drunk dude and a couple of his pals tried to tell me they had spent the last 3 days banging a white girl in his caravan saying you have to be big strong man to do this lmao... then the fucker grabbed/whacked me in the balls in a really bizarre moment. i nearly glassed him then realised i could quite easily go missing in the Sahara and thought better of it.

come to think of it i'm not sure why i'm going back there this year. 


mytwhyt, just curios but why would the desert smell of creosote? you mean the stuff you paint fences with right?

cheers Azoned, i had no idea, lol to be fair i dunno why they haven't reclaimed California. i'd be bang on to that if i was Mexican.


----------



## mytwhyt (Jul 3, 2013)

DG&T
This is why the desert smells so good after a rain,, at least it does to me. http://phoenix.about.com/cs/desert/a/creosote.htm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

learning everyday here lately. thanks man. you have heard of the fence paint creosote? It must be named after the bushes properties though i highly doubt it contains anything from the actual bush. creosote was outlawed in the uk a few years back. toxic as fuuuuuuck. then reading the link it may be from the bush just a synthetic version.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey Ambs, not sure if you caught my post in the 600, but the other day when I was having a beer up at the Brouwerij a women walked in with a full blown parrot, cockatoo on her shoulder (not actualy sure what it was, but it was over a foot in height, nearly the size of the womans head.) Anyway, I meant to tell you as I wondered if you ever wondered around in public with your Pickle (rip)? I thought she looked a bit mad at first, but thought it was totally cool....she was standing in the queue for the nuts and sliced sausges and stuff, lol. The bird kept pearing about and then leaning in almost putting it's beak into her mouth (kind of like it was telling her shecret birdy shtuff!) She got her wares and off she went, birdy looking all excited; probably about the impending nuts it was about to shnaffle!
Peace and parrots,
DST


----------



## brek (Jul 3, 2013)

Don G! You got Bushwhacked by a drunk African? I'm pretty sure that's good luck and ensures many a bountiful harvest. 

I'm laughing right now because I found a stack of giant purple boners I drew and printed on cardstock. I used to leave them on peoples windshields if they parked fucked up.....I'll post one. Theyre pretty.....ummm...graphic?

AMBO!....The troll patrol! holy sheeeit. I forgot all about that one......LOLOLOL

Here's a painting like to refer people to in my living room.


Some OG18 from last harvest..... DST---This got SHNAFFLED right up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuck brek you're on point that's exactly what he said, along with some shit about eating cous cous


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2013)

hi billy! nice to hear from you. I hope things are going well back down In Cali . I still cant believe all the shit lately you been through lately. I just gotta laugh about your stint in Washington State. Id be sooo pissed about the plants. what a trip though! driving up and down the West Coast and checkin it out. very cool. ive been so busy lately . My phototron fruity pebbles is looking really awesome, shes getting nice and fat. I love that lil growing machine, so reliable, small and powerful and using just flouros I get some really sweet herb. 

I enjoyed reading about the creole bush mytywytee. 

and the parrot DST!! lol! no I never took Pickle out like that.(RIP) his Wings were never clipped. Birds are so amazing!!!

dOnginton, those houses in the picture are so cool. My house is adobe now.. its hard to hang pictures up.lol... When the sun goes down on the back of the house its like a fuckin oven..its funny cuz my bed is there and I put my pillow up against that wall and they get really hot.Heated pillow are nice. 
LOL Bushy. I was thinking about the trollpatrol too!!! those were some hysterical times with fabfun. Say did you ever meet up with him in Atlanta.?. What happened?lol. I have a drawing of a troll patrol troll I found last week and mean to post. lol.. I never went rep bombing with you though. I cant even fuckin rep more then like 3 in a row.. its soo frustating.. can u open up my rep privys.. please do it.!!!!. i really really really wanna go rep bombing with you!!!!!I think you did that with mello kitty. NICE BUD!!! and that sign is fukin bomb!

its so nice to be tent growing again.
I got that new LED area 51 light but it malfunctioned on me.lol..really bummed about that... totally sucks..just my dumb luck. 
then I had another bust with some 23 watt flouros that burned out on me and reeked some toxic odor. 
So its back to the MH bulb. I had to get out all my god damn ducting, fukin Ballast, loud ass 4 inch inline fan, speed controller and timers. 

The jack herers are lookin really happy though through all the stress I managed to deal her these first days of her life. 
I gotta take my hat off to Bonza Seeds for those stellar beans!!!!!!!! QUALITY I can tell. 
popped in 24 hours in papertowel method. 
the taps are super white and I gotz a fuckin aweome vibe about these young sprouts already. 
I got them rockin on 18 -6 . 
so 
Im not sure what im going to do with the LED at this point. That light is so freaking sweet. 
I don't have to mess with ducting or fans, it just hangs and plugs in. But its super fragile, weighs 50 lbs and has a very sophisticated electrical system . I haven't counted how many lights there are but im thinkin 360 single lil lights. 
I presently have 60 end lights that are not on the circuit.
The cord was problematic getting a nice tight snug fit in the top of the light.


----------



## mytwhyt (Jul 4, 2013)

DST, the lady and the cockatoo were a closely bonded pair.. The bird knew she was proubly buying his/her favorite food.. What you saw was a feeding response.. She most likely lets the bird take food from her mouth.. The bird just couldn't wait till they got home... A public display of affection.. Honest,..I'm not jerking you around... I have a brain full of useless information I can't forget...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2013)

you mufkee mother fuckers you...u u yes U crazy cats.. best sub to my new LED journal or OR ELSE!!!!!!!!!! mwahhhhhhh mwwwwahhhhhhhh
hap hap happy 4th of JULY!!!
https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/685211-area-51-600-led-jack.html


----------



## Azoned (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Amber
shame 'bout the LED....got a warranty?. I wish my buddy was here instead of DC. He loves fixing this type of thing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2013)

hi azoned, thanks for offering to help ... so you have a good week? mine was pretty good. Fruity Pebbles is looks mighty mighty fine! she is REALLY packin on the weight and is a pretty as can be. Im just more and more impressed with the phototron, even after 3 years I haven't changed the lights!!!! and look at these buds!! under fuckin FLOROS!!!!!!! whoo hoo!! This is 4 weeks flowering!!!!!! at least 4 more to go. My first clone, although with its challenges in the beginning , is proving its grow power over seeds.................
have a terrific weekend!


----------



## Azoned (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Amber,
Last wk was OK, except I drove to GV the 4th to find out that nobody told me the place was closed...hence, I didn't need to work.

your baby is looking sweet.

My girls are coming into bloom. I figure 10wks+ ...we're into the third trimester. That doesn't mean they won't grow two or 3 more feet.. We have had a couple small rains and it looked like they grew an inch, overnight. Amazing....liquid sunshine.
If you look very closely at that pic I posted, you can find my journal.

I'm headed to town Sunday...coffee somewhere?
and do you have the same ph #

sorry, photographic memory with some things...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey Azone, yeah same phone number, call me. I didn't know you had a journal? I will def check it out. Your plants sound awesome. Im so happy for you. Im glad the monsoons didn't strangulate them.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 13, 2013)

Fruity pebbles looking great! im shocked by that phototron, never seen floros do that. 

P.s. are your tents 4x4s??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2013)

thank you Hydra! yes my tents are 4 by 4, I just traded one for a Sunlight Adjust a wing reflector!!!! just put it together and only took me like 5 minutes. I watched the video and followed along. It was really easy with that video!
http://adjustawings.com/utubelinks.htm


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 13, 2013)

well seeds have to mature to do anything clones have a jump start once day get roots day are equal to mother in age an maturity

would take a seedling forever to do dis


so glad you gave up on da experimental grow before it cost you


its a beautiful thing to be back in step 
wit yo grow i have been outa cadence many a time
an dats whut its all about da ability to recover 
its not about neva makin a mistake 

looking good best to you


----------



## Azoned (Jul 13, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Azone, yeah same phone number, call me. I didn't know you had a journal? I will def check it out. Your plants sound awesome. Im so happy for you. Im glad the monsoons didn't strangulate them.


Hi Ambz,
I gotta pick up an SSV around 10AM and deliver it to my patient. A brief education on use and maintenance.....then I will be at my leisure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

clone is kickin on nicely amber. good early frost, did you get new bulbs for the tron in the end?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2013)

Howdy partner! na never did get new bulbs and really don't want to. I think it will cost me like 200 bucks! OWWWCH ....the tron is a big baby. I have to baby sit it too much anyway... open the panels when she wakes, close the panels when she goes to sleep.. too freakin high maintence. lol I don't know whats in store for the future with me and the phototron. Im looking to de bulk my gear and shes a hassel to transport around.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

haha miss high roller! stackin chips next to the buds lol. yeah morning and night can be a bit of a chore eh. i go in at least twice a day anyway so it doesn't really bother me.

i'd probably get rid and use the space then again it's not in your tent and can be a side project to the tent, like bonus buds. and everyone likes bonus buds 

see you at the blackjack shoe


----------



## Highocaine (Jul 15, 2013)

Amber I still think you should mod that thing with some LED tubes...

Edit: Hell, or just strip LEDs. That'd be crazy..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

it'd look like a fairground ride!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2013)

my phototron is the old classic that is now a "collectors edition" lol.. No longer in Production, just like my Graffix bong...They have upgraded the phototron significantly. There is even a new LED phototron that costs like $800. Unfortunetly the new units, LED included, do not match my light size, so I am shit of luck there. 
HighOctaine, I tried some modifications previously. I added an exhaust to the top, I took out the computer fans and stuck ducting into one of the holes for fresh intake. It all seemed so overkill and reedickulous..It was all fine when I lived in the last place where they paid for my electicity, now im paying the bill and really rethinking my set-ups...its an uphill battle in the desert with temps over 100 every fuckin day. Im outta here next year. This will be my last summer in the desert . ill quit my job and travelbackpacking it in Europe for a couple months. then move. why not lifes so fuckin short. 
my buds are really swelling swelling nicely.. looking like 3 weeks left at this point. 
Oh Donnie, that is so fuckin funny bout the avis you and dweezie got removed. BAD BOYS! lol..this place is so damn oppressive. Yours was the girl with the bubbles blowing out her ass right? and dweeezy the nakedfemale ass walking down the street right..with just a lil itty bitty piece of clit showing did him in? PATHETIC mods .I guess they HATe the animated sexy weird funny ones the most..so stupid really;; those are the best ones...


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 17, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> my phototron is the old classic that is now a "collectors edition" lol.. No longer in Production, just like my Graffix bong...They have upgraded the phototron significantly. There is even a new LED phototron that costs like $800. Unfortunetly the new units, LED included, do not match my light size, so I am shit of luck there.
> HighOctaine, I tried some modifications previously. I added an exhaust to the top, I took out the computer fans and stuck ducting into one of the holes for fresh intake. It all seemed so overkill and reedickulous..It was all fine when I lived in the last place where they paid for my electicity, now im paying the bill and really rethinking my set-ups...its an uphill battle in the desert with temps over 100 every fuckin day. Im outta here next year. This will be my last summer in the desert . ill quit my job and travelbackpacking it in Europe for a couple months. then move. why not lifes so fuckin short.
> my buds are really swelling swelling nicely.. looking like 3 weeks left at this point.
> Oh Donnie, that is so fuckin funny bout the avis you and dweezie got removed. BAD BOYS! lol..this place is so damn oppressive. Yours was the girl with the bubbles blowing out her ass right? and dweeezy the nakedfemale ass walking down the street right..with just a lil itty bitty piece of clit showing did him in? PATHETIC mods .I guess they HATe the animated sexy weird funny ones the most..so stupid really;; those are the best ones...




I feel that, im headed to Colorado this winter....im tossing in the towel with this desert shit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2013)

no doubt.. CO is def on my very limited where I would live state list.lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2013)

Whaddup Doc!!!

Hope you are good


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2013)

HI BILLY! yeah im doing really well. The scar is really starting to heal nicely . I just have to keep massaging it and hopefully it will blend in more as the dayz go by. Im really excited I got a pre98 bubba kush cut started in my waterfarm!!! I just posted it in my old waterfarm journal. Ill get it in my sig soon.. I returned the LED light as it was a lemon. bummer.... so im back packin a 600, I guess everything happens for a reason. How are you ? what have you been up to? great to hear from you amigo!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

hey doc, glad your healing up well! a bit of sunshine and it'll fade to normal skin colour too. pre98 bubba is prone to hermie just fyi or rather the repro back cross is.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 22, 2013)

DOn, i have heard the same, but never had that issue with any of my pre 98's (thankfully). Was it a certain cut or seed company that had this issue?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2013)

hydra, did you know that Donginton is the dude from Breeders Boutique that came up with the smelly cherry strain? Im really honored that you liked it so much, its means a lot to me coming from such a knowledgeable connoisseur as yourself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

Hÿdra;9372055 said:


> DOn, i have heard the same, but never had that issue with any of my pre 98's (thankfully). Was it a certain cut or seed company that had this issue?


it was cali connect but it was the reproduction back cross. sadly, i got pm on mine and chopped it down at about 5 weeks but kinda glad i did cos underneath the buds there was yellow naners, get a bottle of dutch master reverse and you'll be fine. also reading the research it's pretty low yield weed but exceptional quality. my advise would be to seek the real cut not a repro. 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hydra, did you know that Donginton is the dude from Breeders Boutique that came up with the smelly cherry strain? Im really honored that you liked it so much, its means a lot to me coming from such a knowledgeable connoisseur as yourself.


i'm stoked you guys like that stuff, it means a lot to have folks round the world growing stuff you've made. thanks. much love ambs, and if your not already get plenty aloe on the face it'll grow like crazy where your at


----------



## Azoned (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Ambz,
Sorry I missed you, again. I'll be up again soon...like next week. Try again?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2013)

Im vaping on smelly cherry right now and it tastes like cherry air. my brain is on FIRE! and my muslces so relaxed, deeply relaxed, so deep I feel hypmotized.DaDaDaDaddonnie, u da man!!! sweet! 

that's ok Azone, well catch up sooner or later! 

Im drowing my Fruity Pebbles . I started about 3 days ago.. her ppms were 1900 . Today I bought a small aquarium pump at PetSmart for $9.99 and pumped all the old water out the tron and added back a fresh gallon of R/O water. I then checkedope the ppms and they are now at 110...I really want to flush this girl thoughroughly . I believe she has plenty of nutes in her to last a while. She did have some very minimal bear clawing and she so super green I would like her pull that into her buds? is that even how it works at this point in flowering. I really don't know shit about growing anymore. I learned the bascis and now I go by more intuition and how the plant looks to me. I get very very inpatient this time in flowering, I get so excited about harvest.
I checked my trichs, and they are very nicely developed , mostly clear and cloudy in one scope, and the other scope she had amber stalks... im now looking for a better trichoscope .Does anyone know of a good one? 

I noticed some white small wormlike bugs in the coco. NONE in the leaves or actual plant.. I saw them come to the surface of the coco when I saturated it. Im not sure what they are. 
How much longer do I have? Let me know if you need more pictures!


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey Doc Dont Brother Knocking When The Trons A Rocking I Want To Do Un-Speakable Things To Your Little Fruity Pebbles.I Bet Ya Bam Bam Did 
I Know Your Trich Delima All To Well So I Have Reverted Back To My Old School Way Before TrichScopes.Bascily When The Calyax Quit Swelling And Pushing Out Hairs I Wait A Week For Ripping.Then Its Mac The Knife Time.Hey I Even Have Photo's This Time 

This Is 1 Of My G-13 Auto BlueBerry Thats Currently In The Ripping Stage.Notice No Swelling Oh Btb I Have Clear,Milky And Amber Trics


And Heres 1 Thats Sill Swelling And Pushing Out Hairs



Dawgie Dawgs Little Pride And Joy


----------



## noob78 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey buddy sorry to hear about the led, and hope you have a fast recovery. might start a scrog journal on here not sure though. Enjoy your weekend _noob_


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey Doc Check It Out.Come On Over And Join The WaterFarm Fun 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/698231-waterfarm-club.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Amber, she looks like she still has another week to 10 days left.

Glad to hear that your face is healing nicely. 

Im just getting settled in to the new place, and have been working my butt off!!!

The little bugs you speak of in your coco sounds like fungus gnat larvae.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey noob, I hope you have a nice weekend as well! With all the light changes in the beginning with the waterfarms, im about 4 dayz behind. I will be putting down the screen next weekend. I cant wait to g0 12/12! 

The waterfarmerz club is going to be great addition to the site. Im really looking forward to seeing all the waterfarm grows, it will be fun! thanks for starting it DAWGIE!Your bud looks awesome!!!!

hi bill, ive been working like a dog as well.i got a couple steroid shots in my scar the other day to break up some scar tissue and make it flatter. OH MY GOD it hurt like a mofo. . but It worked ,its flater now.
Did you move back to san Diego? 
I was going to drown Pebbles for the last week and cut the lights but now with the bugs which feast on moisture... I decieded to dry her out and maybe water her a few more times. Shes gotten so heavy I had to steak her up. Im still trying to find a decent microscope. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2013)

why dont you use your digicam to check trichs?


----------



## brek (Jul 30, 2013)

WAIT SO YOU GUYS ARE BACK OVER HERE NOW?! i'M SO CONFUSED. I'm just gonna eat more firecrackers.


----------



## brek (Jul 30, 2013)

I made this table. It;s for rolling blunts. duh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

That's cool as fuck man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> why dont you use your digicam to check trichs?


HI BILL! its hard to do that in the phototron. maybe I will have better luck trying the camera in the tent like that. I think a more dedicated microscope will be a lot fun to play with.I posted a youtube vid of the one im PROb getting in dweezles journal. let me know what you think please.


brek said:


> WAIT SO YOU GUYS ARE BACK OVER HERE NOW?! i'M SO CONFUSED. I'm just gonna eat more firecrackers.


LOL! noooooooo don't eat firecrackerz! the led was a bust. it seemed reeeedickulous to keep that journal going.... so I will keep this one fresh for a couple more weeks with Fruity Pebbles and also continue to keep my waterfarm journal on the go now that my Jack herer and pre-98 bubba kush waterfarm are getting absolutely GORGEOUS!.have a totally decadent day.



brek said:


> View attachment 2755848
> I made this table. It;s for rolling blunts. duh.


that table is wicked cool! how long did it take you to make that and what kinda wood did you use?the childrens book is hysterical...totally outrageous! congrats on the new gig!! and your moving to Tahoe! right?!!LOL!!! you are going to have a fuckin blast!! Im so super happy for you bushy! its going to be such a wonderful new adventure and its so pretty there. good luck with everything and please keep in touch!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's cool as fuck man!


very, all his art is...

pebblez porn.... I luv the way the buds hugs the stems. soooo sensual....


----------



## Azoned (Jul 31, 2013)

Lookin good!
...and that's great news about the scar....it couldn't detract from your beauty but good news nonetheless


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2013)

please can we have a change to the hairy boob guy!


----------



## noob78 (Aug 2, 2013)

hey dr. thought i post a pic of my slh for you day 48


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2013)

Azoned said:


> Lookin good!
> ...and that's great news about the scar....it couldn't detract from your beauty but good news nonetheless


thank you for your kind words. peace brutha


Don Gin and Ton said:


> please can we have a change to the hairy boob guy!


how about these mothaz..suck on these! lol


noob78 said:


> hey dr. thought i post a pic of my slh for you day 48
> View attachment 2759918View attachment 2759919


lookin FANtaTic , glad to see its going well. I can smell the glorious lemony orgasmic buds from here. 

lord have mercy, my electricity bill was a whopping $373 this past month. That rolls in as the highest electric bill of my entire life!LOL
life in the desert, as I mentioned before, is BRUTAL! Fortunetly I have cut back to 12/12 with my lights and that means I cut my AC unit off for an extra 12 hours as well. so that should help a whole lot. Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful stoned out weekend!! xox


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2013)

hypnotic 

EDIT: fuck that's a lot of electric


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

My lecky bill is around 140 euro per month......dam hamsters need to start running faster!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 2, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thank you for your kind words. peace brutha
> 
> how about these mothaz..suck on these! lol
> 
> ...


The joys of the desert mines about the same and its ALL because of the A/c...keeping 110 out of your tent all day gets pricey haha. Colorado here i COME!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hypnotic
> 
> EDIT: fuck that's a lot of electric


thanks! dweezle helped me find the moving avitars.lol..way too much for electric way too much.


DST said:


> My lecky bill is around 140 euro per month......dam hamsters need to start running faster!


so that would equal about $185 dollars.. half of what I pay.I think that they raise the rates here during the summer , those fuckin bastards, cuz they know that's when we use it most. 


Hÿdra;9421774 said:


> The joys of the desert mines about the same and its ALL because of the A/c...keeping 110 out of your tent all day gets pricey haha. Colorado here i COME!


wow, yours is the same. that sucks !! I thought I might be doing something wrong. Colorodo here I come too! Say Hydra, whats with the helicoptors flying low and during search scans at 1 am in the morning on the weekends? I feel like im living if freakin Compton, ca... It really pisses me off . I work hard all week and want to get a decent nights sleep on the weekends and the helicopers are waking me up!!! Mr. trichs figures they are lookin for dUi drivers to bust. This place is sooooooo lame!!!! I just noticed your new journal. very very nice!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2013)

why aren't you all solar panels on he roof, it's been massif in the uk, over there you could feed your needs and get paid for what goes back into the grid after a short while?!?


----------



## Highocaine (Aug 4, 2013)

Solid solar setups are super costly, and current-gen panels degrade too fast. I live in an area where abundant hydroelectricity drives energy cost way down, but I still pay roughly $25/plant for a full run. That said... it'd be a damn good way to keep your energy signature low, legally.. and is most effective in the summer, pairing nicely with AC costs.


----------



## brek (Aug 5, 2013)

Last bill..........Wait for it.......waaaaait for it.............. $973.00


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 5, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, yours is the same. that sucks !! I thought I might be doing something wrong. Colorodo here I come too! Say Hydra, whats with the helicoptors flying low and during search scans at 1 am in the morning on the weekends? I feel like im living if freakin Compton, ca... It really pisses me off . I work hard all week and want to get a decent nights sleep on the weekends and the helicopers are waking me up!!! Mr. trichs figures they are lookin for dUi drivers to bust. This place is sooooooo lame!!!! I just noticed your new journal. very very nice!!


The Police State! They will call out that helo for ANYTHING and everything. Its airborne for 12 hours at LEAST on the weekend...buzzing houses and shinningthat fucking light all over teh place.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

i know a doctor sells a type of sizziline screen for those pesky pork choppers


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2013)

Did you chop that fruity pebble?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;xExSdzkZZB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xExSdzkZZB0[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2013)

LOL! shes on the chopping table right now! I cant believe it really. she went the full 8 week flower and is so beautiful! this surely is a dream! 
[video=youtube_share;gUHGzKS2dAE]http://youtu.be/gUHGzKS2dAE[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2013)

took about 3.5 months to grow this beauty .
she was my very first clone to grow out.I 
Used some shit Organic Nutrient Soil solution that was advertised at the Denver Cannabis cup which proved to be really bad stuff. it stunted her and almost killed her. Noticing her deficiencies i
Transplanted her to Canna COCO in a smart pot ./// used Flora Nova Grow, Botanicare CAl Mag.. for veg
Flowering I used Flora Nova Bloom and Botanicare Cal Mag.. after 3 weeks in Flower I used Hammerhead till week 6. R/O water only........I flushed her for 10 days and then in the last week gave some Kool Bloom powder for Ripening , another flush down to 200 ppms .. dried her out and chopped her today... unplugged the mighty phototron, ironically enough ,on the day the Electric Company prowled upon my roof , along with many of my neighbors roofs ,trying to seek out the unusally high electricity surge in my neighborhood. 
Stay safe and chilled my friends
Thank you for following this very important grow with me! 
and I know you wont use that Organic Growers Soil Solution shit cuz I know you aint as stupid as me. lol


----------



## noob78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome harvest doc. Super cool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

frosty colourful nuggets! she's a beaut ambz


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 8, 2013)

ya done good mah 
so glad ya changed that fancy shit to whut you know befo it was to late 

now ya good to go 

my best yo way 

I N I


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 9, 2013)

She came out bangin Doc.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 9, 2013)

i to just had my all time high electric bill 
A C killed me a hot and humid summer so far now a wet one

i have so many scars had a broken achiles tendon repair scar a wrist cut back inda day now kidney transplant scar 

two you cant see 
i have a letter L on top of my head under hair it would be good when i go bald if name started with a L 
i had a hole in my lip from old fighting days in newark comeing up the eye tooth went right through lip like a piersing when i forced air into jaws woudspurt air and blood was funny 
a finger tip was almost off 

lots of stitches i needed a portable sewing machine

glad your comeing around ma 
sounds as if da shots you got should stop da keyloyd 

im scar man




actually interesting a kidy toy but servs our purpuse yet harder to focus -i have seen as low as 40bucks out for a while now 


dam cut and paste got all fuked up lost formatting 








Quantity: 1 2 
​*$72.77* + $5.99 shipping 
In Stock. Sold by *purrfecttoys*


Yes, I want *FREE Two-Day
Shipping* with Amazon Prime 





*Amazon Prime Free Trial*

FREE Two-Day Shipping is available to Amazon Prime members. To join, select "Yes, I want FREE Two-Day Shipping with Amazon Prime" above the Add to Cart button and confirm your Amazon Prime free trial sign-up during checkout.

*Amazon Prime members enjoy:*


Unlimited Free Two-Day Shipping
One-Day Shipping for just $3.99/item
No Minimum Purchase for free or discounted shipping

*Important:* Your credit card will NOT be charged when you start your free trial or if you cancel during the trial period. If you're happy with Amazon Prime, do nothing. At the end of the free trial, your membership will automatically upgrade to a full year for $79.


*or* 
Sign in to turn on 1-Click ordering. 



​
More Buying Choices



Encoresales-1
Add to Cart
$98.50 & *FREE Shipping*. Details
 


The_Smorgas...
Add to Cart
$98.50 & *FREE Shipping*. Details
 


Best Online Source
Add to Cart
$98.67 & *FREE Shipping*. Details
 

33 used & new from $10.99

Have one to sell? Sell yours here​










































*Sorry, this item is not available in* 
*Image not available for
Color:* 
*Image not available*


To view this video download Flash Player 


See all 14 customer images 
Share your own customer images 



*EyeClops Bionic Eye Multizoom, Green*​All Media (10)Images (10) 











































*EyeClops Bionic Eye Multizoom, Green*

by Jakks Pacific 
4.2 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (220 customer reviews) 
[HR][/HR]
o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o


Only 2 left in stock.
Ships from and sold by *purrfecttoys*. Gift-wrap available. 




Bionic Eye hand-held device magnifies 200 times normal size on any TV screen
Creates hours of play and exploration for the entire family
Built-in LED lights illuminate any object
Plugs into A/V jacks on any TV
Includes observation dish and tube for exploring objects and liquids


15 new from $59.95 18 collectible from $10.99 
Share








 
Teacher Supplies
Browse our Teacher Supplies store, with everything teachers need to educate students and expand their learning. *&#8250; * See more product promotions


----------



## Azoned (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Ambz,
Nice lttle plant. Looks tasty as...
still waiting for mine. 6wks to go...


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> took about 3.5 months to grow this beauty .
> she was my very first clone to grow out.I
> Used some shit Organic Nutrient Soil solution that was advertised at the Denver Cannabis cup which proved to be really bad stuff. it stunted her and almost killed her. Noticing her deficiencies i
> Transplanted her to Canna COCO in a smart pot ./// used Flora Nova Grow, Botanicare CAl Mag.. for veg
> ...


Hell Yea Sis Now Thats What Willis Is Talking About You Are The Phototron Queen Peace And Yaba Daba Doooooo kiss-ass


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks everyone! shes prob the smallest yielding I ever grew. I should replace the lights in the phototron as they are 3 years old. It will cost me $200 to do that so im contemplating just selling her. I bought the I clops microscope dweezie! tHank you for taking your time to show my that , I appreciate that., along with all the nice compliments from everyone.... the Pebbles does smell terrific. Like rocket fruit fuel. I have her curing now. Thanks again for all the support and tuning in.ill be back with a smoke report in a couple weeks.goodnight and sleep tight.. and don't let dead bite.
[video=youtube_share;jHMqcheaSNQ]http://youtu.be/jHMqcheaSNQ[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

1 and a 1/4 onions of funky crunk! noice, very noice!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 12, 2013)

yeah Iclops gotta be right on da leaf to get a good pic 
i play wit mine off and on and i play wit da dino light sumtime 
is a kiddie toy/learning tool 

symtime just use da radio shack 12 dolla scope 

sumtime i use a jewlers loop 60x 

good luck ma stash still lookin goud 
gona be a fun test drive


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2013)

My Fruity Pebbles has finally cured to perfection. The color and smell take time to come around. It took around 2 months curing to get the sugary cereal smell and bright fruity colors.After it cures for a while it changes colors like a mood ring. Its wonderfully fun to watch it change colours as the weeks go by and the seasons change. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Repete (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow!!!! Wow!!!!!! Wow!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 14, 2013)

those are some outright sexy nugs


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2014)

.. I replaced all the bulbs in my Phototron. looking to get an R4 cut ....
Im trying a detox off smoking . been 2 weeks. im supplementing with CBD Hemp oil for my pain (its working very well, my range of motion in my neck is back) and also applying it to my scar. I went back for scar revision in Jan. .. its been almost a year post surgery. . Massaging it in 2 times a day now. One drop goes a long way and absorbs quickly. I massage for 10 minutes and when the brownish color absorbs away, I know im done.
.terrible .allergy season here has got me real sick and locked in.
I hope all U crazy cats is doing reel good.its nice to be able to share pictures with you again.
Peace
DAT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

hang tough DAT! allergies suck balls!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2014)

and then on TOP OF IT.. ended up getting a yeast infection! from the antibiotics. OMG, how REPULSIVE..i was itching my crotch like had a bad batch of crabs or something. and all this goo coming out of my twat..lol..it was enough to make Linda Blairs underware turn green. OMG! but I got this fire under control. I had to stick a li egg up in there.. to kill the fungus. Too bad it didn't happen next weekend, then I could have been the Yeaster Bunny!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

oh sweet jeebus  that's some unfortunate shiz! least your seeing the funny side hun.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2014)

yeah it sucked. I went back and got an oral pill to make sure it don't come back. im cured now.
That CBD oil don't really work by itself. its missing teripins or something extra to help activate it im told.... I guess that's why its legal. lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)

sure it doesn't work but just not get you wasted?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2014)

LOL! no the shit dont work. also my pal tried it on some kids with siezures and it didnt work for them either. I really wanted it to work and thought it might be working at first but i havent been using it for a week and feel better with out it. bummer man. I put it on my scar massaging it in 2 times a day for a week and started noticing what appeared to be a hole in my skin, i freaked cuz i like thought it was eating my flesh!!! my skin is wierd with freckels and hard to tell what is going on sometimes. lol.. there is a strange mark that was NOT there before i used the stuff though.. .. i dont know, im not taking any more chances with that snake oil. OH MY ive been thc free now for 24 days!!!!! i started on antidepressants for a while until i can safely smoke again. they just started kickin in today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2014)

that sucks but i guess if you feel better without it then discontinue eh. a hole in your skin, i'd have freaked too. 

thc free for 24 days. damn girl that's a long time without a smoke. be careful taking anything while your in a transitional period, i felt weird as fuck after a period without anything. aka normal. quickly went back to drugs and drink asap.

stray strong doc.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2014)

All the best from overhere-io...ik wens jouw beterschap meisje!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Apr 26, 2014)

"Yeaster Bunny" DAT you are a funny gal! I have some Tincture made from that FUBAR if you think it will help your allergy symptoms. I only say that b/c i have been getting massive Migraines and its the only thing that helps the symptoms. 

My ARC is looking GREAT under my measly 400w light, its only one plant under the 400 so its still looking like it will produce a descent amount. 

feel better champ!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Apr 26, 2014)

here are the ARC pics from today. Not super great, but its looking good so far!


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 26, 2014)

I almost bought a Phototron back in the late 70's- early 80's? Never did get one. I've always been very curious about them. What kind of yield did you get with your single plant ? I'm looking forward to some more pics. Maybe some pics of the whole unit?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Google it - I think she posted some pics in another thread.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2014)

As I prepare for an AMAZING trip to the GRAnd CANyon I carefully put together my
Backpacking Smoking Gear for surviving in the extreme brutal elements of the Grand Canyon.
I couldn't do it without you Bear Grylls.your soooo hot!


On my last adventure deep into the Bottom of the Grand canyon I brought with me the outdated, been around many many year, dinosaur of a pipe, that turned my little licker BLAcK!(ewww) 
PROTO PIPE>>>






Flash forward 20 to 30 years forward from there, Technology has made tremendous leeps and bounds and I have with me my new " JOURNEY 3" pipe! its Very Stealth and a lot flatter in real life then in the picture on the internet. Which makes it IDEAL for doing a Bear Grylls style Hiking trip. You don't need a screen, the pipe is held together by strong magnets and comes apart in 3 pieces which gives you easy access to clean!







Happy trails, I will return with some beautiful pictures. The full moon will guide my way.
Peace OWT
DAT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2014)

oh my you have a bear grylls knife! haha awesome. nice selection of erb or is it oils n shish? good to see you still rocking the smelly cherry, safe travels DAT


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2014)

That pipe is fukn awesome! Is it metal? Does it get hot? I had a stealth pipe back in the 70s that was a metal tube with a pinhole for the flame and it was screwed on to a plastic mouthpiece. During an extensive smoke session the plastic melted and the tube fell off! 

Are you a southpaw DAT?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2014)

HEY DGT! THe trip was soooo intense and fullfilling, the grand Canyon is just so awesome. !!!

People from all over the world come to admire the beauty and its so wonderful to see them and meet them and share the beauty and awe of one of the 7 wonders of the world with them.

Hahaha the only time i used the Bear Grylls knife was to cut up the Hash puck.lol.

In the containers is grind herb and a Jack herer Hash Puck in the new bowl which I really really liked using a lot on the trip. Once I get my grow room set up again I need to get some more smelly cherry for sure. THe taste and high really suits me.It def ranks as one of my top 3 strains I ever smoked..i have tried a number of other very poplular strains lately which are very very potent, they are too potent for me and make me anxious...but the smelly cherry makes hits me just right... I think I have like one more bowl left of it.



Mohican said:


> That pipe is fukn awesome! Is it metal? Does it get hot? I had a stealth pipe back in the 70s that was a metal tube with a pinhole for the flame and it was screwed on to a plastic mouthpiece. During an extensive smoke session the plastic melted and the tube fell off!
> 
> Are you a southpaw DAT?


Hi MO! hey wise guy.lol.knuk knuk knuk
Yes it is metal,, but its a special kind of metal. If you have access to the internet go to journey 3 pipe it will explain it better. its a special type of metal that doesn't heat up quickly! and its really great for hiking and SURFING! it cleans up sooo nicely with one little alcohol wipe.
That's funny but sucky about that old pipe you had! there is so much crappy smoking gear and stuff out there, but I can guarantee you will love that JOURNEY 3 pipe if you get it and its only like 40 bucks. I did a straight up trade with my smoke shop for it. I traded my wacky hash press and 3 stamps for it!

My calves are fuckin KILLIN me from the hike. We hiked down to Bright Angel Campground which is next to the Colorado River. OMG what a grueling hike down. Most of my gear is for cold Washington State weather so my pack was heavier then it really needed to be and I paid dearly for it. MY poor FEET! The weather was hotter then we expected, a lot hotter.The hike up was excruciating. If they tell you its going to be 90 degrees down in Bright Angle its really going to 110 degrees.


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

thanks for sharing the pics, Ambs looks like a great hike. Funny how people need to be told about everything, remember you get hot in the sun, remember you get bitten by wild animals when you scare them, remember to wipe your arse or you get rashes, etc, etc...ffs, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

great pics amber, looks breathtakingly large. like the lizard type gecko things, wish we had more exotic wildlife in blighty.

and yeah i totally hear you with the smelly cherry, though we are in the minority of folks who don't want to be face fizzingly high 24/7


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2014)

I just had heat stroke looking at those pictures! What is in the drinking tube? Vodka?

Are you a Navy Seal? That is an uber difficult climb - amazing skills Supergirl!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2014)

Ha, the trip was fuckin crazy! The first night it was 30 degrees at night and the campsite on the rim ..IT was chill, quiet and awesome! Nice and quiet as only the hard core were out. I hadn't slept so good in months! LOL..

The following night the park became sold out and our camp site at the rim turned into a loud college party and with loads of suffocating smoke from their camp fires. We needed a good night sleep for the demanding hiking the next several days, so I said fuck this shit and tore our gear down, loaded it into the car and drove for miles to find prob the only hotel room left in the closest surrounding 30 miles. the weather began to change dramatically..getting much warmer.

We did a walk up wait for our overnight backpacking permit which only allows for 2 nights in the canyon..The other way to get a permit is to reserve it 4 months in advance. I tried that once and still only got 3 nights and not the ones I needed to enjoy myself properly for a rim to rim hike.

The park doesn't really allow you to take your time and enjoy yourself. They really like to limit your stay in the canyon and get the crowds through like herds of animals. so your kinda forced to exert yourself in unreasonable ways.lol..

They have really promoted this type of mind set... as there were BUS Loads of college running teams doing rim to rim runs and such. Those fucker really pissed me off .. running down the trail expecting everyone to get of there way when EVERYONE should know uphill travelers get the RIGHT OF Way.

The animals at the camp sites were very very aggressive.
At Indian Garden Campsite I saw a squirrel attempt to nibble on our camping neighbors shoes while he sat at his picnic table.They were Very territorial. I saw bite marks in some squirrels back from the another squirrels . They engaged in boxing matches over food . It was frightening. I took off my belt to use as a whip if needed to keep them away from me. I was scared they would bite me through my tent. so it was very important to keep all food secure in the ammo cases provided at the camp site.. Nothing fragrant or food at all in or by the tent.

There was a ONE very aggressive crow/ raven at Bright Angles campsite. He circled and stalked all 30 campsites and scavenged for food at each one.
Arriving at camp, I immediately pitched our tent , completely exhausted I attempted a nap. I was abruptly awoken by that raven picking at my gear on my picknick table. He had a pattern. I would watch him fly down the Creek and circle to each campsite. He somehow managed to have the entire campgound to HIMSELF.

hahah Mo, if your in decent shape, the hike is very do able. Being a last minute" im leaving AZ tripp".lol.. I really was not as in good a shape as I wuld have liked for this hike.. ...SO Just remember to pace yourself and take lots of breaks, and of course try not to run out of Vodka. lol..That's my 3 liter hydro water pack .
To give you an idea of the dry conditions and heat.....
We packed up and left to head to the rim at 6 am in the morning with 3.5 liters full and after 3.5 miles I had drank all the water and didn't even need to pee. shit just evaporated out of me. crazy.
The park thankfully provides water stations at 3 and 1.5 miles on the Bright Angle Trail due to the incline.


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2014)

The only way I will ever go is by helicopter! My hiking days are over


----------



## Repete (May 17, 2014)

Thanks Dr. you made my day, your adventure has put on a smile


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

that's some crazy shit. wonder of the world. and you have to have a pass to get to it and can only have a short one. that's some wrong shit right there.

sounds like half of your trip was awesome!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2014)

lol..yeah It had its ups and down.hee hee
But my next adventure is going to be MUCH better. Im so excited I just cant WAIT!!!
were going to BRYCE CANYON and the ARches National Park in UTAH!next week... I love UTAH its so desolate and open and out of this world looking with the most unusal rock formations on this here PLANET! the campgrounds at Bryce sound fuckin awesome. THey don't take reservations on line. its just walk up and there are creeks to fliter you water!!! and they even give you a bear canister for free to use for the back country. I will be sure to bring back more wildlife pictures , man wouldn't a picture of a bear just be the ultimate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

Now that sounds cool as, fresh creeks to camp next to, I wonder what happens when a bear canister goes off!?! Do you both shit yourself and hope you and the bear don't head for the same place. 

Look forward to the pics! Have a blast


----------



## Repete (May 20, 2014)

Doc. please keep well watered

And yes have a lot of fun and take lot of photos


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2014)

Im not the same person anymore.
Bryce Canyon was such an amazing spiritual experience it brought me to tears.
Walking down into and through the Hoodoos felt like I was not on planet earth anymore.
The lighting, colors, shapes, shadows....it was fairyland. U ever see that movie Total Recall ? and when they go to Mars to try to convince Arnold he is living a dream, that he is really strapped in the chair back at Recall living the Mars memory implant vacation he bought.. that's what it felt like .. the Bryce Canyon memory Implant vacation Package....

the day we arrived at the park there was a Bear Scare . A bear pawed at a girls head while she was sleeping in her tent. She screamed and tried to scare the bear away but he didn't really scare. She didn't get hurt, but since the bear was not scared they decided to shut down half the park. We were told of this while camping on the other side of the park.

That first night it was freezing, like 25 degrees at night. It rained that day . Worked out well because we had totally solitude. As other folks came down to camp the stories about the bear mounted, we really didn't know much at that point. Some dude pitched his tent next to ours and when we got ready to sleep we heard noises around his tent that sounded like a bear growling noise. I froze in the tent and was convinced it was the bear... ended up being the dude snoring like a fuckin bear.lol..
I had very strange dreams down there/// one of my dreams I not only heard a bear growl but also a cow moo. I woke up screaming. I thought it so very strange I would dream of a cow down there. later, after watching the History of Bryce Canyon movie at the Visitor Center, I found out Mr. Bryce ( the guy who the park is named after) lost many cows in the Park unable to find them .......He said it was a Hell of a place to loose a cow.
It was and exhilarating thrilling experience and if you EVER get a chance, go to Bryce!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Repete (Jun 2, 2014)

I am so happy for you and thank you for your tale of adventure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2014)

your welcome Repete. it is a pleasure,and thank your for stopping by my journal with your awesome positive vibes!
I have finished another drawing today. " Goo's Abduction of the Alien Rock Candy"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 3, 2014)

its pretty hot out there now.... 111 degrees hot. BRUTAL. u could absOOOlutely fRy en eGG out on the street. But im feeling mighty good inside high as fuCk after a couple massive bong hits of the ALEIN ROCK CANDY which is MENTal. got my creative juices flowing like the rapids of the Colorado River with a strong under current. hahaha
Here is a drawing and its ink trace that I .. now im thinkin color. I got a color pencils and paints!!!! if I had a tattoo gun i would tatt this on mr. Trichomers back.The Aliens invade Bryce CanYON!.


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice!! Much love for Bryce Canyon! Southern Utah is one of the most beautiful and magical places on Earth.



Gotta throw in a shot of Goblin Valley too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 4, 2014)

OMG Southern Utah is the BOMB! im sooo pisssed at myself for not going to Goblin. its so trippy! I stayed at Green River while I visited the Arches and I was thinking of driving the 24 to Hanksville and take a side trip to see the Horseshoe Canyon and then down scenic HWY 12 to Bryce. But ended up going hwy 70! shit what a missed opp.
Thanks Jcommerce for showing me Goblin. I hope maybe this winter I can go back when its cooler and spend some more time in the area.
Im pretty super stoked right now.. I have an interview lined up for next week and if I get the gig.. check out the view from the campus.... only a mile away from the Space Needle!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

MJ related or healthcare?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

awesome pics all round! you shoudl get an ink gun Doc hella fun.


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 5, 2014)

Dr. - Good call on going later in the year (my favorite times are Sept - Nov & Mar - Apr...days are too short late Nov - lat Feb). If you go back to UT, check out Canyonlands. It is by far the largest of the national parks in UT and the most unregulated, liberal on camping, 4 wheeling, and so vast...insane! Also, the San Rafael Swell is on BLM land but is absolutely crazy (Obama is considering making it federally protected)...it's (along with Canyonlands) my favorite place to go for 4 wheeling, backpacking, hiking, etc. Capitol Reef (i.e. the Waterpocket Fold) is gorgeous as well. So many choices there. Lake Powell deserves it's own write up...spent more time there than anywhere else, but you need a boat, of course.

Nice view in Seattle!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> MJ related or healthcare?


unfortunately healthcare, but its one of the leading Cancer Research Centers in the world so it would be a great way to end my career while I try to get another one started.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome pics all round! you shoudl get an ink gun Doc hella fun.


yeah ive been needing to get one for a while. im hoping to get an apprenticeship in Seattle one day.


jcommerce said:


> Dr. - Good call on going later in the year (my favorite times are Sept - Nov & Mar - Apr...days are too short late Nov - lat Feb). If you go back to UT, check out Canyonlands. It is by far the largest of the national parks in UT and the most unregulated, liberal on camping, 4 wheeling, and so vast...insane! Also, the San Rafael Swell is on BLM land but is absolutely crazy (Obama is considering making it federally protected)...it's (along with Canyonlands) my favorite place to go for 4 wheeling, backpacking, hiking, etc. Capitol Reef (i.e. the Waterpocket Fold) is gorgeous as well. So many choices there. Lake Powell deserves it's own write up...spent more time there than anywhere else, but you need a boat, of course.
> 
> Nice view in Seattle!


oh yeah, I was really looking hard at the Canyonlands. Its such a big place and looks wonderful but there is no water available at any of the longer treks I wanted to do. Im just sooo not into carrying gallons of water out with me. If I cant have access to a running stream to pump and purify my water on an overnighter, im not going.

I didn't look at Capital reef but met a few backpackers that told me about it. One backpacker at Bryce was a writer for BackpackingGroove.com.. told me how he packed 40 gallons of water with him.He also did the Maze at Canyonlands.. sounded pretty keowl... Another hiker on the same trail told me she went there and the rangers told her that there was water available deep into the hike. When she got out there, there was none. She was super pissed, and rightfully so, she said she almost got in trouble out there not having any water left with 4 miles to hike out!!! 

That is one thing I have learned about the "rangers info" ... they don't know shit and are usually wrong... never trust a park rangers information. Most don't even go hiking!!! many, too many, know nothing about the campgrounds at all. Its just sooo wrong.

I was lookin at Lake Powell as well because I wanted to get out to the RAinbow Bridge. Very remote..of course you know I needed a boat or a really long hike out.. When I looked into renting boats..ha! they only have party house boats that I could find.. cheapest like 450 bucks.. fuck that. I just wanted a small motor boat for a day like I can rent up in Washington at Ross Lake. That's whats so cool about hiking the North Cascades in Wa. its so far north and remote it keeps the hoards of people away. When I get into to parks I want as much solitude as I can get!

well its already in the triple digits at 9 am. This place is too brutal for me! I have an energy efficient A/c unit that has a 20 degree max cooling allowment. SOOOO if its 110 outside I can only get it to go to 90 degrees inside! im sticking around for my interview then im skippin town till I move. I cant handle this shit anymore.lol


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2014)

Good luck with the job Ambs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2014)

sweet jebus that's damn hot for 9am


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2014)

I have designed a light weight loin cloth to help my husband deal with the 105 degree temps.
Its light weight and cost efficient.
I simply used some bubble wrap and paper tape I am currently using packing up our things for the big move next week.
So on the last day, we will be able to use take the loin cloth apart and wrap up some dishes!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2014)

POW!
Snap! im got my painting mojo back after finding the magazine "Hi Fructose" and an article all about the AMAZING Justin Bower. Totally inspired I started this painting.
Im thinking about doing a series in different color checkers for the different cancer color ribbons and with pot leafs too. getting high smoking some Fruity pebble OG kush with some Hash sprinkled on top in my totally bitchin Journey Bowl listening to the WHO making for a very chilled weekend. Hope ya'll are feeling mighty fine as well. PeaCe owt, DAT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2014)

I had saved SUPER LEMON HAZE seeds from this first grow. They are maybe like 4 years old. I took 4 of them ....Paper Towel method. Concerned that they wouldn't pop because they are old and the house is cool, , I moved them into my closet. I put a little portable heater in there. I have the seeds in a moist paper towel on a small saucer then into a zip lock bag. covered with another saucer. closet dark , humid and hot. this is the first time I tried popping seeds like this I think its a good way... cuz
I see a root popping out of one seed!
but I just read some more stuff and it sounds like I need to move the seeds out of a humid wet environment because they might drown and mold, so I transplanted them , horizontally , in party cups with Fox Farm soil and have them in the phototron with lights on. im not sure if I should leave the lights on 24/7 or not...


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2014)

I germ in anything from 12/12 to 18/6....plants need some dark I think.

Nice beer, although most Scots don't need a beer to get their kilt lifted up


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2014)

haha, that beer was yummy! damn expensive though.
yeah, I totally flaked about germing in party cups...its been a while.. duh! thanks for the reminder. but Im super stoked DST, I got them ALL to pop! ALL 4! I feel like its a bloody miracle. Im soooo super excited. I have Been checkin all the local dispensary's and seems SLH is like a Seattle area fav. Most shops carry it on there menu.. and why not.. it fuckin KICKS ASS! I hope I get a winner outta the bunch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's to another kickin SLH run Doc! 

Glad you're liking Seattle.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks DGTme too!. Here is a picture of Harlequin I picked up yesterday. Also got some OG kush creame and Remedy stick for my scar


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2014)

its been about a week in the phototron now, new lights...everything's looks good.
some other good news..
I got the job! yeah! such a weird day for me. I had my unemployment phone appeal with the judge
and lying rat bastard x supervisors. It was very depressing to have to relive the harrassament I experienced and present my case. I was real nervous but I think I did pretty good! then... shortly after I was done with the appeal..the phone rang again and I was offered that killer job in SEATTLE!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2014)

do you think anything is wrong with the those 2 smaller plants.. there incoming leaves look pretty deformed and shriveled up. Im feeding once a day 160 ppms total of a nutrient solution of Flora Nova Bloom, Cal mag, and roots excelurator.


----------



## AllenHaze (Jul 15, 2014)

Could just be the runts of the litter. Maybe time for a culling?   I have an slh going as well. Can't wait to see how they turn out. gl


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 15, 2014)

I wouldn't cull anything yet. You might be overfeeding them.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2014)

Young plants can have very pillowy leaves as they grow faster than the structure can handle. This will go away as they mature. You are doing great. 

If you saw how my current group of plants look you would throw up! They will all be killer eventually.


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2014)

Less is more Ambs.

And great news, congratulations on the job!!! woohoo!!!!.

All the best, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2014)

@AllenHaze, thanks for the sound advise. I tried to find your sLh grow diary but was unable to locate it. do you have one? if not feel free to post pictures here for me to drule over.thanks again for stopping in to help me out im such a NOOB!
@OGEvilgenius ok I think I will hold off for now. I really don't have many plants right now
anyway.thank you for the good advice. I let the cups go dryer and then just gave one good soaking to see how much they ate, then when the cup is less heavy , feed them again!
@Mohican thanks for the support and advice Mo, always appreciated . wonderful to have such master growers like yourself and DST to have my back. I love you guys!
@DST Thanks so much! man u have been with me and support me through all my triumphs and disappointments. much respect and love to you my friend.

I found this super cool used gear hydro store in seattle today. very cool guys and they have like anything and everything a grower needs for cheap. They will buy back any of my used gear, even nutes! lol....So I picked up what appears to be a brand new adjust a wing reflector.. except it has NO labels or logos.. its just completely generic but EVERYTHING about it looks exactly the same as the Avenger... BUT for half the price. Even the plastic covering was the same.. so I grabbed it! The owner said that there is a place in China or somewhere over there like that where an entire town is just Hydroponics factory's.. all our ballasts, lights , reflectors tents ect.. are made.. then they are labeled and logo placed but products are exactly the same thing.


----------



## AllenHaze (Jul 17, 2014)

No problem  I'll post some pics of her real soon. She is just behind a few other plants right now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2014)

FUCK! I took the light out to compare it to the real Avenger and its NOT exactly the same!!!lol
its bigger and when I looked really really really close the patterning was not the same. Im talking miniscule differences but now I realize that they tried to copy it as closely as possible but missed some important details... like buying what appears to be a Gucci bag but is not the real Gucci bag. never again!! im bringing it back. I have a terrible track record for buying stuff that I end up returning. total character flaw.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2014)

Me too! Walked out of a dentist's office yesterday because I'm just not going to take it anymore!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2014)

aw shit. that's some luck ambz. still at least they'll take it back so all's not lost.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2014)

Cheaper goods have a time and a place I think. If you were running an industrial set up with 100's of lights etc, then that extra 1-2% you get from lighting that is 2 or 3x dearer than the rest is probably worth it, but on indoor set up I doubt there would be much difference. Plus we are all constantly changing our set ups just to tweak things here and there and try out new tech's, so not many people run the same lamp and shade etc for like 10 years I don't know, maybe I am just a tight arse


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2014)

@Mohican , no laughing gas for you eh? I know the fuckers charge an extra 75 bucks for it..oh but what a rush...hee hee heee knuk knuk knuk 




@Don Gin and Ton  its cool mate, returned it no problemos at all. going to transplant the lil babys right now into one gallon cocos and move them into the 4 by4 tent under MH. as soon as I can tell sex I need to take a clone. Do I have to flip to 12/12 before I can tell sex I don't remember?
@DST yeah I know what you mean mate. dO I have have to flip to 12/12 before I can tell sex I don't remember. I wanna take a clone. I never did that before.
Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2014)

Back in 78 I bought a new fangled V shaped bong from the head shop (which were in malls back then). My friends and I proceeded to smoke a ton of hash all night. The only problem was that the bong sucked water up one leg of the V tube and when you stopped pulling, the waterer rushed back down the tube and ejected the chunk of hash!

Tried to return it the next day and the guy was shocked. He had never seen a rig get so oiled out so quickly. He gave me an inflatable bouncy ball, a metal gizmo and a box of nitrous cartridges in exchange.

Place the inflatable bouncy ball opening over the metal gizmo, put a cartridge in the gizmo. Tighten the lid to puncture the cartridge and fill the ball. Remove the gizmo and inhale the warmed up nitrous gas. We sat in the mall parking lot taking turns hitting the gas. It was an amazing headrush  I still hit the gas on the whipped cream can when the cream is all gone. Always get one good hit


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2014)

HA HA, yeah moe, I used to do those exact same whip its ALL THE TIME back in Jersey with my girlfriends my last year in HS. My Texan GF was a heavy metal party ANIMAL. her daddy bought her a new IROCK sportscar and we drove that bad ass car to Philly and NYC every weekend partying going to concerts getting high doing whipits... Best whip it experience for me was doing one right before entering the Holland tunnel , all fucked up in the tunnel, I felt like I was bLasting through space on a rocket ship.
WORD about hittin the gas in the can. I didn't know you could wait till the end. I thought you had to hit it when full and my whip cream always goes flat...

I transplanted the kiddos and the tent is holding steady at 85 degress with no fresh intake air, no AC, and the light on 400 watts 12 inches above them. PNW is a great place to grow indoors in the summer!
Here they are 10 days old.2 are growing faster for some reason?


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2014)

you can tell before flower but you gotta wait a while....looking healthy. There's always folk dotting around Amsterdam at festivals with black bin liners full of laughing gas balloons for sale....well there use to be when I done things like go outside.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2014)

huh, why don't u go outside anymore///////////////////////?
I am germin 4 more s33dz.. 2 cindy 99s and 2 OG x casey
I skipped the paper towel method this time. Something has suddenly sickened me about the paper towel method. It kinda reminds me of being on the rag. so I aint doing it no more.
im working on finishing a painting full of pink cancer ribbons and pot leafs instead.TOOL!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2014)

i topped one of the bigger ones yesterday. thinkin bout mainlining the larger one.. but its a sativa so not sure good idea. plus mr. trichomes thinks mainlined plants are butt ugly. I might just fUckimissed it if I can find my scissors... The painting is coming along well. Healing Awareness its woman, cancer, ganga.... a way of life.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2014)

hey DAT you can take a snip and just put it in a shot glass and put it into 12/12 you'll see sex pretty quick 

good to see your ladies up in the hizzouse!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2014)

You can also set the phototron to 12/12 and after they show you can put it back in veg.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2014)

the faster growing ones are prolly males if same strain


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> huh, why don't u go outside anymore///////////////////////?


certain small people in my life kind of restrict my outdoor activities now but probably for the good of me


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey DAT you can take a snip and just put it in a shot glass and put it into 12/12 you'll see sex pretty quick
> 
> good to see your ladies up in the hizzouse!


That's really neat , I didn't know that , I will try it , thank you DGT!


Mohican said:


> You can also set the phototron to 12/12 and after they show you can put it back in veg.


WOW, I didn't know that, that's really great news. Do I have more of a chance at hermi since its confusing the plants a bit? Thanks Moe!


theexpress said:


> the faster growing ones are prolly males if same strain


 that's really good info I didn't realize this... It makes sense . I will remember this as I flip and see if that is the case.


DST said:


> certain small people in my life kind of restrict my outdoor activities now but probably for the good of me


I bet he is so cute!

I finished the Painting! THe OGCaseys are just growing like mad. Those seeds were super healthy. The Cindy 99s were super super slow to crack, finally they did and I just helped take off the shell from there first lil leaves.. SO the straight to soil worked terrific. I had to do a bit of operating with the tweezers but it was no problem.. all 4 germed and look great!
and my new Secret Jardin DR 120 tent arrived today! YEAH!!

Thanks everyone for the help, much appreciated, have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2014)

Have you moved? Are you in the GNW (Great Northwest)?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2014)

its been exactly a month since I have moved back to the Seattle area. 
Its really hot right now so I flipped my tent with the SLHzes to 12/12.
I cant keep the tent under 91 degrees in this weather without running A/C so this will be a good alternative. 
The lil ones are doing great.
These pictures are just 5 days since I place them directly into the cups as Seeds.. im sold on germin this way now. The phototron can keep the cups nice and warm and it was 18/6 from day 1.
I started to germ all 4 of these beans at the exact same time on the exact same day!
what a difference in rate of germination between these 2!
As you can see my Cindy 99's took much longer to hatch but they have come on strong in just 24 hours.. and the OGCaseys were very fast out of the gate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2014)

MY NEW EMPLOYER DONT DRUG TEST! !!!!... I have abstained from smoking my medication for TWO HOLE FUCKIN MoNTHS! fuckin tortured myself , pulled my hair out, almost went psycho, delt with pain and suffered both mentally and physical but held the fuck out....just to find out I don't get a fuckin drug test.... instead I have turned into a fuckin alcoholic... Jeezus ... isn't life cruel.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2014)

Dam that sux, but at least you know they are not too anal about that sort of thing. I guess it's not very PC to ask when being offered a job if you will get a drug test...the Employer would be like, "why is that so important to know?"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2014)

lollol, yeah yeah, I know.. at the pre employment today. I got 5 different shots and then im like... um so do you need a urine sample? lol.. no urine sample! no verbage at all in any paper work about drug testing, just criminal background check is like the total norm for every job in the states. this was a rare find of a gig not to do a drug test., but Mikey had to do one a couple days ago and he passed! first drug test he passed all year.. he failed 6 in AZ.lol...he would always say..what do you expect ,you grow all this great dope how can I not smoke it! oh the guilt.lol..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2014)

dr how do u like seattle how depressing are the winters


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lollol, yeah yeah, I know.. at the pre employment today. I got 5 different shots and then im like... um so do you need a urine sample? lol.. no urine sample! no verbage at all in any paper work about drug testing, just criminal background check is like the total norm for every job in the states. this was a rare find of a gig not to do a drug test., but Mikey had to do one a couple days ago and he passed! first drug test he passed all year.. he failed 6 in AZ.lol...he would always say..what do you expect ,you grow all this great dope how can I not smoke it! oh the guilt.lol..


like being back at school, "Wook Mom, I passed wa dwug test!!!" failed 6, haha, that's almost as many times as I resat my Psychology module at University.....although everything in Psychology boils down to some form of schizophrenia, the Prof's were not happy with me writing that as an answer to every question....fukking boring subject actually.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh DAT!?!? I assume you're smoking like a chimney and have been since haha great news. 

My pal is a scaffolder and he started a new place about a month back. they said he might get random piss testing to which he replied 'just so you know i'll fail a drug test, i smoke weed regularly' the boss said what you telling me that for?! to which he said 'well, now you know you can't fire me, you have to give me counselling and shit'. which is apparently the law!? I was stunned haha.

toke up Doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2014)

@theexpress I think seattle is a really sweet city. I am loving working down there now. Its exciting and beautiful. Taking lunch breaks up on a roof top one of the most amazing architectural buildings I have ever walked through... looking down on Lake Union watching the lil private water planes land and take off. Seeing all the boats, a view of the Space needle and the rolling green hills with cool houses and buildings .. well its been kinda overwhelming and all in warm sunny weather has been remarkable.
Today is finally a bit cooler and the clouds have rolled in, what a relief!
After spending 2 years in the brutal sunny overheated desert I am looking forward to a nice sloppy wet grey winter like you wouldn't believe. I will be singing in the rain.lol

@DST LOL! you lil trouble maker...working in the health care field takes a tremendous amount of psycology skills., I think I took like one phycology class in Uni.. ur right, the teacher was really mental...and now, as luck might have it, Once again I am blessed with a fucked up cowoker who Is training me , he is not bi- polar with 4 different personalities mind you, but with severe OCD. THANK GOD he has quite a few positive redeeming personality traits. Thank god!!!

@Don Gin and Ton lol, yeah im smoking that Harlequin right now. Its quite mellow, has a surprising sweet spicy smell when you crack open the bud, burned great and tasted nice a herby. really relaxed my muscles and chilled me out..Good quality herb from a local dispensary!!
hmm, your mj positive drug law is quite unusual. Sound better then the Zero Tolernace approach many US companies take over here.

Im waiting on a new Avenger A just a wing reflector for my new tent and also some clones of 23% CBD content ACDC and cannotonic which if your not familar with , are some of the best high CBD strains . and im so very fortunate to be getting them from a very very very very legit source  no fuckn around here.lol 
The fim job was not successful. its not easy for to FIM!lol.. or maybe its just not a SLH easy thing to do. Im really thinking the 2 larger ones will be male.. no sure signs of sex yet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2014)

I take that back about that Harlequin.. seemed good at first but then I started getting heart skippin beats and respiratory hickups.
that only happens to me wit MOLDY toxic WEED. I need to look at that shit under a scope before I hit it again.. that is why I no likey likey hardly ever purchase weed.
Who knows what cunt greew it ouwt , what kind of despicable dirty grow room and flea infesting animals in the house! I got it for free so don't care but it felt like onset of death.lollol and I still have some change in the bank.

Looks like all my Super Lemon Hazes are fuckin MALE! gawd damn old seed bag crap!!!
im giving them a couple more days to bask in glory in the 93 degree heat.. then Im going to chuck them... then im shutting down the tents for a bit and just running the PHototron till this heat beaks or if the clones arrive I will have to run an A/c unit to control my heat issues.

I upcanned the OGCASEys and they lookin mighty fine! sitting pretty In da TRON! YEAH!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2014)

2 month break and straight away all males!?!? that's some BS...

and yeah, toss the harlequin ASAP. feeling like the onset of death isn't good weed!


----------



## UkFreak (Aug 4, 2014)

great journal shame about the males.ill be along for the ride


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2014)

yeah, all males.
I brought them out onto the deck and making them outdoors now. If I can get some pollen sacks I might just collect some and freeze it into storeage or something,ill see.
The stinkiest one is the shortest one..
@UkFreak post ur shit here please.very happy to have you here for my ride on the storm.

I scoped the Harlequin, it don't have any mold and I took another big bong hit.. this time no heart or breathing lung weirdness..
I read today young smokers all over the world are dying from cardiac issues due to smoking weed. It read ...if you have a coronary issue then smoking mj ... well aint good at all. and aggravates your situation.
I seriously think this is my issue. but it comes and goes ....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

makes a lot of sense that sadly DAT, I know there's certain strains that make my pulse race. C99 i just can't take a hit of, which is a shame as it smells and tastes delicious. these days i find strains i know i'm fine with and stick to them.

I also find that having a baby hit and then waiting a half hour or so before I go nuts with the bong helps. less of a jolt to the system going from 0% thc to fuck I'm HIGH, can be a bit intense with some strains lol.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2014)

I find that hash from the racy strains is much more enjoyable.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2014)

what dumb luck again.... here i got 2 cindy99's .....am i growing my death hit? lol

Ive got a lot of hash in my stash, i will see how that goes with my weak ticker...
here are the male Super Lemon Hazes out on the deck basking in the hot Pacific Northwest Sun.lol..the lower right shortest one is the stinkiest with the biggest balls.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

lol C99 the big balls death hit cut lmao. I bet it'd sell quick haha

Are you going to leave them to flower on the deck?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2014)

You hiked the trail to the floor of the Grand Canyon and back - your ticker can't be that weak!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2014)

damn good point Mo.


----------



## hydroMD (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3222365
> what dumb luck again.... here i got 2 cindy99's .....am i growing my death hit? lol
> 
> Ive got a lot of hash in my stash, i will see how that goes with my weak ticker...
> ...


Do you have any pics of your suoer lemon buds?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2014)

I was mistaken ... I have 2 males and 2 females? 2 have def balls.. the other 2 don't. THey did but they disappeared somehow, like magic. So I separated them.. Males on the lawn and females on the deck.
I will just leave them out there now because they have spiders on them now.
I did take a clone of each of the possible females. Im not sure if that will work. They started flowering a bit...
This is my first attempted at cloning so its good practice anyway. I used jiffy pellets and some purple root hormone gel and put them into party cups with a slurpee lid and into the phototron.
The weather has remained super sunny and warm. THe cindys and OGcaseys are getting big and I will be running out of room in the phototron for them. But they look sooo good in there I don't want to move them.
Maybe I should buy 3 more phototrons.. I just LOVE the phototron. They even have an LED phototron.
thanks for stopping ! have a wonderful smoke filled weekend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> Do you have any pics of your suoer lemon buds?


lool, \\ wow I was really bad grower in the beginning. kinda embarrassed to show you one of my SLH harvests.this was in 2011. i actually harvested this like this. i cant find anything else not a real good example of some better buds of SLH i grew sorry.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2014)

Looks better than my first indoor!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2014)

Necessity is the mother of all invention! the slurpee pots in the wire frame is a great idea, you could practically fill the 'tron like that.

that spider looks like it means biz


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2014)

You have Slurpees in the UK?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2014)

we have slushies, kinda the same i guess.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2014)

nice MOE!
aint seen no more spiderz on the SLH outdoors. They already smell amazing like LEMONS!!
Im shocked how huge they have gotten!!! they look amazing!!
SO I will cut them in half and up can to a 5 gallon smartpot this weekend.

My clones aint doing so great.. the plugs wont dry out.. one clone has ZERO roots.. I pulled it out of the plug and saw no new root growth... it was wilty..
The other one looked kinda perky , I gave a lil tug to pull it out and it seemed more anchored soo.. im going to try to get my waterfarm up and running and stick her in that before she dies...

I mainlined one C99 and one OGCASEY!!!!
I will be moving all of them out of the phototron this weekend.

I need to buy 2 new MH bulbs... Hope I can find a good deal.
Laterz...

 
Amber


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2014)

Looking good DAT! Try bubbling water for the slow poke. It might work. I was gifted some clones that never rooted. Some strains just refuse!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 17, 2014)

mo yo!

I went to the Seattle Hemp fest today! it was a beautiful sunny day but it was sooo hot!
The fest was its usually mellow crowd gathering zombie fest.. with not much going on.. lol.. just fun to gather together, but really wish it offered more

I found out from a vendor that the Seattle Cannabis Cup will be held in my HOME TOWN this year! I cant believe it! The Wailers are going to be there. Im so excited that I moved back here at the perfect time. I can actually walk to the CUP from my house if I want. If you go please let me know!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank Mo!
I got some of that copper tape and cut the trees in half.
This is a HOBO spider. My entire house is surrounded with these. Its pretty scary.
One was crawing on my head and I wisked it off into the sink.
Thank gAWD it didn't bite me. There bite can be as wicked as a black recluse.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2014)

i'm not sure if you're having all the luck or no luck. that spider looks hench. hometown bup sounds bitchin. you should enter.


lemony scented fun for all


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 21, 2014)

im getting the Western Cedar Trees that are hanging over the roof cut back in a couple weeks and then a pest spray, that should help.
It really stoked my lame ass redneck town will get a kick in its ass and start to step it up and hopefully get some better scene downtown. visitors im sure will presently be disappointed,lol. the county projects to make 3.2 million off the event. why seattle (king) county gave this up,? well its all politics folks, and it looks like Snohomish county got some pull BIG TIME somehow.

I don't have my stuff at the level I would like to enter the cup. I will be working on it this next year. Booths are expensive so I really want to KILL it when I enter.
Im working on this now..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2014)

@DST yo
got ur Dog biOches in doggie tron
yeah mon, dat one vetty vetty sshpecial Dog s1 and 5 other doggies.
I going fuckin rock this Dog Pound mate and rock the PNW with some real killer Dog Dank!
WOOF WOOF WOOF


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Candygram


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2014)

thanks @Mohican !! The candy was toetally ahhhshumm mon. got a real sugar rush that, im flying higher then high.

I m going to spray a garlic/oil/liquid soap detergent bug/ mold/ mildew spray on my outdoor SuperLemonHazes before I move them inside. (the garlic and oil is refergirating for 2 daysS)Summers over now here and i really don't see these girls fattening up out in the PNW doom and gloom. a big time Canadian farmer at THC hooked me up with this recipe and link...
http://www.green-and-simple-living.com/organic-garden-pest-control.html


I got some nice items at the hydro store today.

Bush Doctor COCOLOCO
All Natural Organic NEPTUNES HARVEST crab shell
Roots organic Uprising bloom
Theses items i will mix together for the soil for the DOGS.all of which are doing fantastic.!

i also bought SONIC BLOOM Flowering Booster. Humboldt Countys Own. with Vitamin B1.
0-51-34
WHOO HOO!!!
all systems are on.. VEG TENT, FLOWER TENT and PHOTOTRON> I should have plenty of medication by the end of the year.im going perpetual.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice to see you back in action DAT! I love the Neptunes Harvest products!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2014)

awe thanks mr. moe joe RISIN...! I moved the SLH outdoors indoors under scrog screen 600 watts hps for faster flower power. real bummed both my C99 and other only OGCASEy really lookin male now that I put them in there flowering as well. FUCK!!!!!!!!!!! but some good news.. im getting another ALIEN ROCK CANDY CLONE... WHOO HOOOOO FUCK YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

That is going to be a full tent!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2014)

again!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 3, 2014)

Yo my homies, doggies, ili niglets.YO! i got nothing bu tLUV 4 U.

well its been quite a wild rough ride for me since returning from ARizoNEah. growin at home here in WA for bouts 7 weeks...

I really fucked up everything.
im way behind schedule and wasted time and money in the process.

I pulled all 4 of my sLH from indoor to outdoor think them all male . WRONG..
2 ended up being female so I grew them outside for a month. THey got big and thought it a good idea to spray them with a weird garlic oil mixture..
DUMB!
then like a fuckin moron put them in my tent to flower. WEll they look like shit now , skinny and shriveled up with dying leave.

I can pretty much tell they are a totally waste of time.
and will amount to NOthin much but a waste of precious real estate...

My 2 OGCASEYS were def male FUCK!! they looked sooo fine.
and out of 2 C99s... the one that still might be female I butchered into a stupid mainline plant that I cant really clone very well....

But nothing all has been lost... what was gained was small but might be a fuckin gem of lifetime... I took a clone from one of the female SLH outdoors and its in the waterfarm fuckin EXPLODING , looking just incredible...

In retrospect of my stupid moves.. I did what I should have done to begin with ... pop a bunch of THE DOGS and move them along into a short veg and big time flower...

I will be looking for a female to clone from the Dog litter..
In the mean time I will take a clone from the SLH waterfarm and get her going.

In the horizon im waiting on an ARC from my homie...and other fire clones if the doggies who told me they would share the love are actually real or just another fuckin wacko I met online full of shit loser.

PEACE OWT to my real homies..
DAT


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey DAT,
Life is a journey. Just keep learning. Subcool has been growing for 30 years, and he is still learning new tricks  You will find a special magic cut (at the cup) and then you will grow it to perfection and be world famous!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2014)

they selling clones at the cup? thanks for reminding me to bring my medical mj patient card.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

There are usually threads about the cup on here and you can trade with locals when you go. There should also be a ton of goodies there. Get all of your cuts on the first day because they will all be gone by the second day.

Here is the first thread I found:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/cannabis-cup-seattle.827869/

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2014)

golly gee, I don't have any cuts of clones ready! gee willikurs... what was I thinking?
BUT I do have these 2 beautiful males outside that im wondering what to do with.
Would they allow me to take them into the Arena?...... them being males, that might upset some people.. like.. "HEY GET THAT fuckin MALE out of here you nitwit!!!! what are you trying to do POLLinate everything!" oh that would be aweful. cool thing is I live so close I can leave, go home and come back in 15 minutes.!!!! oh I hope I find something good Moe. I will get there early, thanks for all the help, your the BEST~~~!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

If it is anything like here, you do want to get there early. Charge your phone and get some cool pics or movies! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2014)

gosh I don't know what I would do without you moe! I was totally NOT going to remember to take my camera.. I will get it charged and take some super amazing photos and videos for everyone! I wish I had a smartphone or texting to be in touch during the cup for advice on purchases... oh well.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

Go get one! Costco $99 nuk nuk


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

Have fun doc! I haven't been to a cup in 13 years i made it to some of te 00 and 01 cups in Adam.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2014)

LOL! @Mohican @Dr.D81 YO YO YO homies..
waited on line at the cup for an hour this morn to get in.
got in disappointed no free gift bag for me cuz im one day only. all I got was a cheap chip clip waiting on line and inside just some stickers.
they check your bags at the gate ... but then can exit and return other areas of the building where they don't check your bags.. hahaha, how bloody stupid is that..

The set up SUcKS.. plus same old shit.. stupid rap music, loud obnoxious microphone losers making annoying statements about free gifts and being the greatest on earth... my husband was not liking the vibe at all and bored out of his skull after a meeer 50 minutes so we went home for lunch a nd some home grown bong hits.
I saw NO clones so far but need to check out anther out of the way section.. I studied the map when I got home.. thanks for fucking this event up EVERTT.. oh and the cops that everyone were so worried about.. NOT AROUND!! one cop smiling like he was the highest happest one at the even rode by and event stopped to pet a cute dog on the sidewalk .

Im headed back to check the rest out and go to the concert.
Anyways heres a couple pictures so far.. some old guy playing his Geetar outside the venue, he was pretty good.
A picture MO MO aint going to like seeing.. no skateboards allowed.lol.. looking from the main areana venue across the street to the medication area... STUPID.. look at the traffic and we have to wait at the light to CROSS!!! why couldn't they just block off the road??????
BAHHHHHAAAAAAAAa... I hope no one gets hurt this weekend.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2014)

I hate to here it sucks small get togetters like the bbq mo went to are where its at


----------



## Azoned (Sep 6, 2014)

males???? I might have a virgin or 3....
still got my #?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2014)

LOL no I don't have your number AZONEd.
Im leaving for the Concert now.
Went back to the seed/art area and IT KICKED ASS!
got super fukcin ripped trippin hard on a very dank very harsh bong hit of HEADBAND
met Loompa from Loopa farms he wanted 200 bucks for a pack of seeds.
and also talked plants talk with the redhead from RED EYE Genetics. there seeds were more reasonably priced at $60 bucks .. but he was out of the one we discussed me getting and he told me that my poor male ratio is due to my germination temps being too hot.. also why peeps don't carry F seeds because they tend to hermi.. out of all the F seeds I ever had ony one hermied so I don't agree, Get with the programs BREEDERS.... Feminine seeds wil get yu bank!mlol.. ill be back later with more........PEACE DAT


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have some fems i made running right now
I tookthis pic for you doc. Thesky looked like a giant alien was crazy. I didnt have a wider zoom to get it all but you can still see the eyes and mouth


----------



## Azoned (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice shots...
Doc,
I have noticed a lot higher fem/male with cooler temps...
....that can give a false positive. If you sex then veg, some of them may come back as bulls. Seen it happen. 
so, the guy is right....sort of


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks 4 the picture Doc! that's trippy. Reg seeds for me are at total waste of time, energy and money... i would grow all Feminized seeds if i could get them!

we were so stoned yesterday we think that the Headband had PCP sprinkled on it. Seriously, after I took the hit I coughed so bad and then I started to immediately have chest pains.. I got real paranoid and had to leave and go home ... It was all a time warp. I don't remember the car ride home. ( i wasn't driving thank god) I haven't felt like that EVER, mike said it felt like PCP.
we had dinner and headed back to the concert still high as fuck.
At the concert I couldn't figure out how to use my camera. Iol.. i took a lot of crappy pictures and finally got the video to work but when i got home i accidently deleted it.
Im going back to the cup today to see if i can sneak in.
I have a couple creative ideas up my sleeve. wish me luck!!! i have to get something at the cup.. mike got a T-shirt and Hat and i got NADA!
Heres a few more pictures from The High TImes Cannabis Cup Everett, WA
some very cool glass, both the south entrance and across the street the busy medication area.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2014)

Did you drop by the TGA booth? I should've hooked you up with some of the Seattle weednerds!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2014)

no mo lol
I did my first dab and loved it.. im hooked.. im turning my next harvest into all oil lol

ive got some MUUUUCCH better pictures this time.

Im headed back after something to eat to get a few of my strains analyzed in the high tec machines for tHC and CBD. no problems getting in our wristbands..... after I colored them in with the green highlighter and turned them into 2 day passes.lol..
got lots of cool stuff this day!!! freebies too..

I met Robert Platshorn and bought his book which he signed to me and autographed! he got off of Parole 3 days ago!!!

OMG the cannabis cup is way too short for me.. I need at least week to get through all the booths!!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

I am glad you had a good time! You deserve some fun! Any good genetics?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks moe!
lots of good genetics.
I was lookin around ya know
and I found the TGA booth with a jolly miss molly to help me out.
When she suggested the 9 lb hammer and showed me the picture and description on the menu.....
I had this kinda weird chill of euphoria electrify my body for just a few seconds and I quickly said" ill take them".. it was soooo weird.. so I got them and that's all the seeds I got.
I got a transdermal Indica patch from Mary. U put it on your wrist and it releases slowly over 10 hours. lookin forward to trying it .
I transplanted all my dogs today and I shall get them into the flower tent tonite . I will also flip my superlemonhaze waterfarm scrog to flower and the phototron is powered down for now.
I binned my 2 large SLH, male C99 and male CaseyOG today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2014)

i am so super frustrated with my grow op right now.
I keep tweeking my intake fans and ducting to the tents.
Running 2 Batwing Avengers at 600 watts in this warm weather is not working unless I run my AC unit. What the hell happened to the cool PNW weather. this is RIDICULOUS!

I had my 4 inch inline working for both and pullin in cold air right from the AC . I don't want to run the AC so I thought one 4 inch intake to one tent and my 6in intake to the other tent pulling air from outside seperately would work. Its not.. The 4 inch inline keeps the one tent at a reasonalble 85 degrees but with the 6 inch intake the other tent is up to 100 degrees!!!
fuck me, I got to go back out and adjust this shit again. Seriously concidering trading the Avengers for the old style glass hoods and venting them the way I used to .have a nice weekend .


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

I love you Dr. A!

-Bushybush.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

The fun of growing indoor!

Puff puff pass


----------



## wristychronicles (Sep 14, 2014)

The cup was awesome this year, I live like 15 minutes from where it was held. I was there mainly for tangie seeds.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2014)

no shit, @wristychronicles , I live like 7 minutes from where it was held. what do you know, small world. I missed the tangie seeds booth. There was so much going on in such a small space. I would take 3 steps .... stand in the middle aisles and spin around in circles.lol .. I couldn't absorb everything. how about REDEYEGENETICS?.. they are from Everett what do you know about them, is there gear any good. THey have a strain called Mt. Rainier. I would have prob purchased something from them but the dude I was screaming my conversations to over the obnoxiously loud music was a bad salesman. lol.
Wish I got more of them free marys medicinal patches, those are the FUCKIN BOMB!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2014)

Breko said:


> I love you Dr. A!
> 
> -Bushybush.


I love you too Bushy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The fun of growing indoor!
> 
> Puff puff pass


HEY!!!! wise guy eh? knuk knuk knuk


----------



## Breko (Sep 15, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no shit, @wristychronicles , I live like 7 minutes from where it was held. what do you know, small world. I missed the tangie seeds booth. There was so much going on in such a small space. I would take 3 steps .... stand in the middle aisles and spin around in circles.lol .. I couldn't absorb everything. how about REDEYEGENETICS?.. they are from Everett what do you know about them, is there gear any good. THey have a strain called Mt. Rainier. I would have prob purchased something from them but the dude I was screaming my conversations to over the obnoxiously loud music was a bad salesman. lol.
> Wish I got more of them free marys medicinal patches, those are the FUCKIN BOMB!!!


Ambo! RedEyedGenetics KILL IT! Grab anything you can from them. Red used to work with Cannaventure (who I personally have had great success with)....but anyway due to "artistic differences" he split and formed Redeyed. Awesome Gear!

I've been trying to get my hands on some myself but no luck. Sad Bushy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2014)

what?I wish I knew that @Breko before I went to the cupcuz wuld ah grab some... but he is local and same town as me.. and on . on icmag he has a thread and lookin for testers.. thanks for the heads up.ive been eyeing the redeye. maybe do some testing for him since he is a local yocal.


----------



## Breko (Sep 16, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what?I wish I knew that @Breko before I went to the cupcuz wuld ah grab some... but he is local and same town as me.. and on . on icmag he has a thread and lookin for testers.. thanks for the heads up.ive been eyeing the redeye. maybe do some testing for him since he is a local yocal.


Hell yeah Giiiiiirl! I know you'd do them justice! I'm trying my first DWC plant partly because of that awesome one I saw you grow!

If you get any red eye beans and wanna trade...You know the bush to speak with  (NOT through this site OF COURSE


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2014)

LOL! WORD~ @Breko no doubt homles... I got u covered on the hydro.u need anything an I mean ANYTHING u just give a shout out. man ever since the cup and wearing a Marys medicinal transdermal patch things are fuckin awesome man. I talked to the RED at the cup.. dude is really REd I mean red hair red breard red mustache and of course RED EYES! he was a cool cat, I just want FEEEEElin it right then. those guys are HOT I mean HAUT/lolol. well now im def going to get some redeye beens 4 shure doggie!~~


----------



## Breko (Sep 16, 2014)

Amberator. I would LOVE any and all tips/hardships you ran into during your DWC canna-excursion. I'm about 10 days into flower so far on some Knievel Kush. So I've made it that far. Bright white BEASTLY roots. Awwwwww Babay!


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2014)

Greetings and salutations to the Bushyyin!


----------



## Grojak (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey if you're looking to test I got some testers if you like Bubblegum I hade some BG F2's, Grapefruit x Bubblegum and Chemdog (garlic pheno) x BG. In a couple months seeds of ATF, Black Cherry Soda and Apollo 11 (original Bro's Grimm from seed) are the moms... a blueberry / sweet tooth cross is the dad, will be ready for testing. 

Did you check out the NW 47? Also local breeders, Lemonhoko, PNW Roots and Exotic Genetics... they are also the ones that hosted the preparty at Chop Suey's the Friday before the cup. 

@Breko "artistic differences" lol CV is a crook, he falls inline with the new trend of "shaking" a male plant in a room with a bunch of elite females and calling them "strains" with no testing for hermies or any grows. I know this because I personally know folks who gave him cuts and 6months later those cuts were mom in crosses dude was selling.... how the fuck could those be tested. Red was wise to leave a couple years ago, plus he has more respect these days than

Breeding ethics are big to me, how the fuck can TGA keep reproducing they polyhybrid shit and convince people it's ok because through all the hermies you might find dank, just doesn't fly with me. I've argued across many different boards on this topic, I realize Plushberry has been retired but I've seen so many hermies of JTR, Plushnerry, AoS and others from TGA it just makes me sick. I have X number of highly elite strains, if I hit em all with each of my males I too could have a stupid amount of "strains" available, but just like with dogs not ever cross works.


----------



## Breko (Sep 17, 2014)

Grojak said:


> Hey if you're looking to test I got some testers if you like Bubblegum I hade some BG F2's, Grapefruit x Bubblegum and Chemdog (garlic pheno) x BG. In a couple months seeds of ATF, Black Cherry Soda and Apollo 11 (original Bro's Grimm from seed) are the moms... a blueberry / sweet tooth cross is the dad, will be ready for testing.
> 
> Did you check out the NW 47? Also local breeders, Lemonhoko, PNW Roots and Exotic Genetics... they are also the ones that hosted the preparty at Chop Suey's the Friday before the cup.
> 
> ...


@DST Hey my old pal! Hope all is smashing!

That's why "artistic differences" was in parentheses. Two sides to every story and I didn't want to leave a long rambling paragraph about my opinion in my friends journal. I think you got it covered now. LOL. All I can personally speak on is receiving 10+ CV strains as testers. Found some FIRE and haven't had 1 hermie. Breeder drama is TOO mush for me. I have CV, Greenbeanz, PNW roots and Exotic all in the same room. I'll let the plants fight it out. 

Peace man.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2014)

BUSHY BUSHY BUSHY cant u see sometimes your words just hypmotizee me. I just love your funky wayz so just hypmotize me with some of your budporn.

Im rearranged homie. new gear and really got it going on now amigo..
one half of room is my grow op and opposite side is my art studio.
I just started a new painting and I was reminiscing about art school and my teachers and what characters they were. All my art teachers commuted from where they lived in NYC to PHILLY to teach us. lol...One drawing teacher told us to make our drawings as sexy as possible . He later got fired for fuckin a student. My painting teacher told another student in my class her paintings were terrible and to stop wasting her time being a painting major because she had absolutely no talent what so ever. She ended up running out of class in tears.
Those were some terribly honest teachers , hard core. Unforgettable. I wish I could relive thoses days. u go to art school?


----------



## Breko (Sep 21, 2014)

LOL.....

You're the bestest Ambo. I LOVE those art school stories! Yes. I went. It's what my bachelors degree is in.... I'm now on the other side of the coin  (but I won't be fucking anyone) I love the girl who ran out of class! Honestly that professor saved her a HARD time later in life! I can hold my own as an "artist" and STILL the competition is ridiculous. Humbling even!

LOVE that you have a half grow/art studio room! You're gonna kill them both! My garage is sectioned into 3 rooms now....growroom/art studio woodshop/beer,cider brewing room. I say cider because we have a GIANT apple tree I'm about to harvest. What in the holy hell does one do with that many apples? Well I promptly looked up hard cider recipes and found it's extremely similar to winemaking (which my WOP family has done for centuries). If I could stop paying for my booze? I'd probably be rich.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2014)

I need to employ someone just to take my beer empties to the recycling bin...maybe I should grow apples next year and not bother going to the recycling! Just refill them suckers with moon juice!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2014)

We just give away the recyclables now!


----------



## wristychronicles (Sep 23, 2014)

amber are you in instagram?


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no shit, @wristychronicles , I live like 7 minutes from where it was held. what do you know, small world. I missed the tangie seeds booth. There was so much going on in such a small space. I would take 3 steps .... stand in the middle aisles and spin around in circles.lol .. I couldn't absorb everything. how about REDEYEGENETICS?.. they are from Everett what do you know about them, is there gear any good. THey have a strain called Mt. Rainier. I would have prob purchased something from them but the dude I was screaming my conversations to over the obnoxiously loud music was a bad salesman. lol.
> Wish I got more of them free marys medicinal patches, those are the FUCKIN BOMB!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 24, 2014)

@Breko very very nice all around primo work.. do u tattoo too?that drawing would make a great tatt.
I always think about giving it a go, getting a gun or doing an apprenticeship. but I have rt side neck and shoulder problems and holding a tattoo gun would prob be devastating for me at this point. I can only draw a few hours at a time then need a break as the pain sets in . Painting is much more forgiving . 
@wristychronicles no im not. 
HI THERE @DST and @Mohican 
I am germinating in de la phototon... 2 8lb hammers, 2 blue pits and 2 fireballs now
in the new tent superlemonhaze scrog, 6 dogs In 1 gallon smarties one mainlined C99 comin on with some nice lil buds I cant wait to smoke!
messin round with Marys Transdermal Patches . Weather has taken a wicked change . Locals say once the rain starts it just don't stop..lol


----------



## wristychronicles (Sep 24, 2014)

Gotcha, there is an amber trichomes on there as well, I'm over by mill creek more so than Everett.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome studio DAT! I love the rain and all water. I am part fish


----------



## Breko (Sep 24, 2014)

I've done a few tattoos....and like 5 on my own legs LOL.

OK.....See how you duct out the window with it open just a crack? So do I and everyone I know practically. I've done some pretty fancy shit to disguise the ducting/sound/smell etc.....BUT that window is still ALWAYS cracked. I wonder how many fucking windows in the world are cracked year around. when it's snowing outside.. this guys window.....Always open. 

I'm betting if I take a look several of my neighbors are the same way! Funny stuff

LOVE the painting with the leaves.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 24, 2014)

HEE HEE Part fish, im part fish too moo moo! HOO HOO.. thanks MOMOMOo moo moo! awesome place of spiritual release and a nice sized dance floor... I LOVE GETTING HIGH OMG SOOO MUCH .
we are going to turn that painting into a psychedelic dream right now. ITs time to get down to Trichomeville wit it.ha ha

we used to live in Mill Creek. Ha ha. it was a fuckin nightmare. loud ass neighbors . I lived in those getto apartments across from the mcdonalds off Bothell hwy. 3 little brats lived in the apartment below us and hit their basketballs against the wall all night while no parents around. oh my god I hated that place.even after all the complaints they still wouldn't let us break our lease.

do you like 107.7 the N seattle new radio station.???? I LOVE IT. the songs r so catchy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2014)

Breko said:


> I've done a few tattoos....and like 5 on my own legs LOL.
> 
> OK.....See how you duct out the window with it open just a crack? So do I and everyone I know practically. I've done some pretty fancy shit to disguise the ducting/sound/smell etc.....BUT that window is still ALWAYS cracked. I wonder how many fucking windows in the world are cracked year around. when it's snowing outside.. this guys window.....Always open.
> 
> ...


HEY THERE @Breko I missed this post! HA Ha.. yeah total give away the cracked window delemia.. when I was livin in Tucson I house hunted for like 6 months to find a place to live where I could set my gear up with a cracked window out of view. Now I don't need to worry cuz I my studio is hidden im my backyard out of sight nice and good! plus im legal here anyway. but still people will rip you off! no one knows where I live and never will., well maybe except for U.lol
if u ever come visit me.
That painting is really turning FIRE bushy. I got almost all the trichomes painted in and will throw up a picture when that phase is complete.
For now im working furiously on a drawing, inspired by my AVITAR, which is a photo taken by Mendo420 on ic mag who is kILLIN it with his norcal outdoor grow. 800 gallon smart pot grow..its SICK! that is a special GSC phenol with pink pistils. Im almost done but wanted to check my progress here with you!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

Your pictures keep getting more intense! I love it 

Something special about this one - it is drawing me in...


----------



## Breko (Oct 1, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY THERE @Breko I missed this post! HA Ha.. yeah total give away the cracked window delemia.. when I was livin in Tucson I house hunted for like 6 months to find a place to live where I could set my gear up with a cracked window out of view. Now I don't need to worry cuz I my studio is hidden im my backyard out of sight nice and good! plus im legal here anyway. but still people will rip you off! no one knows where I live and never will., well maybe except for U.lol
> if u ever come visit me.
> That painting is really turning FIRE bushy. I got almost all the trichomes painted in and will throw up a picture when that phase is complete.
> For now im working furiously on a drawing, inspired by my AVITAR, which is a photo taken by Mendo420 on ic mag who is kILLIN it with his norcal outdoor grow. 800 gallon smart pot grow..its SICK! that is a special GSC phenol with pink pistils. Im almost done but wanted to check my progress here with you!
> View attachment 3265667View attachment 3265672


Holy Shiitakes!

You've gotten SO MUCH BETTER. Not like you sucked before....But this is on another level. So many different tones of blacks and greys. What it's all about. Insanely trippy too. Have you been hunting washington forest mushrooms?!?! Without me?!?! LOL. 

800 gallon smart pot? I may have just jizzed myself. 

My first DWC I was trying went full hermaphrodtical! Chop Chop. 

Hope all is well Dr. Amberation! Keep rocking in the free world! Would love to visit!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2014)

LOL! Thanks!! ur welcome anytime.
I got another job and start next week.orientation is next week 
I have NO idea if they will piss test me and im NOT clean.at ALL! lol
how can they go this far in the hiring process and not drug test me. ??
got the offer letter, backround check and miss the piss test?
Can I really have gotten that lucky? at any rate im taking my Quick Fix with me everyday in case they surprise me.. im not willing to go anther 2 months mj free ever again.lifes too bloody short.


----------



## daybreaker (Oct 2, 2014)

I love where this thread has gone.LOL phototron to art.goodshit!!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2014)

I have gone without since July!!! Sucks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks @daybreaker 
@Mohican I know your pain and it aint worth it in my opinion. what sucked for my 2 month sustaining the jobs never end up piss testing. CRUEL.. all that work for nothing.LOL!
mr trichomes did the xTreme fake urine for his drug test, passed no problem. I got the Quick fix on back up. These things work just need to heat it up accordingly an keep it warm with the heating pack they all come with.
Man im so tired Jack Herer knocks me on my ass. Im keepin that as a night time smoke from now on. damn.
Finished the drawing, what a trip this one was. I had some incredible out of the body experiences making it.lol. Like these wild spiritually uplifting awakenings. now im exhausted. coffee is ready. wanna work on that painting some more. you are NOT going to believe the trichome coverage on that one!!!!
PeACe my friends!


----------



## Breko (Oct 2, 2014)

That song's SICK!!!

Fantastic humping music! Rad Video too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2014)

, I know .
the music scene is pretty steamy these days.really pumps me up . lovin it.


----------



## Breko (Oct 2, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> , I know .
> the music scene is pretty steamy these days.really pumps me up . lovin it.


WHOA


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2014)

heres mr.trichomes new fav. new group, cd aint even out yet.


----------



## Breko (Oct 2, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> heres mr.trichomes new fav. new group, cd aint even out yet.


Pretty good!..... Drums are a bit much....I like that deep dark downtempo trip hop drum sound....OK....Here's my new favorite.... Found it by accident on youtube while drunk one night. To me it sounds like sabbath with the organist from the doors and Karen O from yeah yeah yeahs singing. LOL.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2014)

very cool Bushiest. I love the classics I can totally hear Sabbath and the Doors. I had to check out yeah yeah yeahs . I like the raw quality and really dig the jamming.

I think my fav pictures are the ones in PROGRESS.i never know what im going to do next but I do, I cant explain it it just happens like magic and the surprises along the way I live for..u know those narcotic moments of artistic bliss.


----------



## Breko (Oct 2, 2014)

So AWESOME!!!!


----------



## daybreaker (Oct 3, 2014)

get a room!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2014)

OH I JUST LOVE your enthusiasm daybreaker! Im not ready to show my body , it still needds a lot of work. But once its smoking hot i will be ready to show it, and in not just a room ...more like a gallery or a warehouse or a spread in High times magazine.


----------



## Breko (Oct 3, 2014)

Those cats are rad! What is that from?!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2014)

hahahah, I found it on the "what are you listening to right now" thread on Tch Farmer .hee hee hee
someone posted it today.


----------



## hydroMD (Oct 3, 2014)

My SLH cut  Thought you could appreciate this Amber!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2014)

@hydroMD .. HOLY MOLEY! good gawd. that is funkin reedickulous trichome coverage on SLH. dude u just raised the bar significantly for me , I just don't know if I got that type of pheno poppin in my garden. I can only dream of my lemons turning out like that. jeez louezze. WHO r U and where do u come from?lol..I got no problem BOWing dOWn , respect. thanks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2014)

my superlemonhaze super duper waterfarm scrog.


----------



## Breko (Oct 3, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> my superlemonhaze super duper waterfarm scrog.
> View attachment 3267124 View attachment 3267125 View attachment 3267126View attachment 3267127View attachment 3267128


YOWWWW! That really stimulates my roots if ya catch my drift!


----------



## hydroMD (Oct 4, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @hydroMD .. HOLY MOLEY! good gawd. that is funkin reedickulous trichome coverage on SLH. dude u just raised the bar significantly for me , I just don't know if I got that type of pheno poppin in my garden. I can only dream of my lemons turning out like that. jeez louezze. WHO r U and where do u come from?lol..I got no problem BOWing dOWn , respect. thanks


Hahahaha! You just gave me butterflies lol. 

HydroMD. Oregon/Hawaii is where i stay sister. Nice to officially meet you, lol.


----------



## hydroMD (Oct 4, 2014)

Look for the indica pheno with dark green, thin, shiny leaves. Smells like lemon and haze starting week 4. 

What nutrients do you run?


----------



## Breko (Oct 5, 2014)

Well If we doin this....Let's put the best Ice Cube song ever on.......Much love to Amberator. and the west side....Where I live and where I'll D_I_E !! Gahhh this shit makes think of blunts on the beach with my friends..... Peace and cannabis grease!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2014)

HAHA! I love it! Much love to you too bushybush!
@hydroMD Great to meet you too. Ur super talented. i like having freinds like U!
SWEET set up you have ORgeon/Hawaii. That's an awesome combination. ur living the good life amigo! im HAPPY for U!
! for my waterfarms I just use GH flora nova bloom, H202 and Cal mag with r/o water. KISS works best for me. Thanks for that info about what cut I should look for.

DAYUM gawd damn it people...Seattle be smellin MIGHTY fine these dayz.... There are so many stoners everywhere its wild. People on the bus REEk, im always so tempted to say.. you "Hi, U smell really good , what are you smoking these dayz.?"
.lol.. but im too shy....plus they might think im hitting on them, don't you think?

you see Bob Marley clones everywhere ... and downtown in streets people are just blazing up everywhere.. passing big fattys right on the sidewalk. during rush hour with the crowds its a trip!
oh man that reves me up when I pass by so close to a lit joint on the street.....im loving the crazy energy.

I was at the Seattle Art Museum this weekend. I always love checkin out the new acquisitions, new shows and the Australian Aboriginal section.
There was a show about Contemporary India.. and the POP art show opens next weekend, so we got a year membership and will be going quite often.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2014)

We went on a magnificent hike in the North Cascades yesterday.
It was spectacular..
The trail starts off next to a beautiful creek, winds up a mysterious forest, switchback after switchback.. rock scramble after rock scramble.. up up up.. 4500 feet.....passing many amazing waterfalls along the way. all the way Up at the basin the valley is speckeled with little ponds and lakes with 360 degree views that take ur breath away,lol...Then the final steep rock scramble dumps you off at a totally sublime crystal clear lake. THE END!! WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## hydroMD (Oct 6, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAHA! I love it! Much love to you too bushybush!
> @hydroMD Great to meet you too. Ur super talented. i like having freinds like U!
> SWEET set up you have ORgeon/Hawaii. That's an awesome combination. ur living the good life amigo! im HAPPY for U!
> ! for my waterfarms I just use GH flora nova bloom, H202 and Cal mag with r/o water. KISS works best for me. Thanks for that info about what cut I should look for.
> ...



I like to keep it simple as well. Being a hobbyist all my life ive tried a multitude of nutrient regimes. 

If you ever want to try a new regime holla! I know of a few products only is west coasters can get that kill! HydroMD tested, KISS approved!


----------



## hydroMD (Oct 6, 2014)

Since were throwing up cuts, here are a couple badass seattle natives.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2014)

those white guys can really rap, damn they are tight bad ass!

I used to just do canna coco with calmag, GH flora nova... but recently tried a new mix that isn't working out very well for me........ because the guy I got the BASIC ingredients for the recipe from disappeared from the forum I followed him on and I was left on my own to mix the 3 ingredients up and did a terrible job. and for some reason my C99 looks pretty bad too. I need a new direction .
I can only run 2, max 3 waterfarms and I like to also grow one gallon smart pot plants.

gotta give some love to my east coast roots and one of the best rappers ever.. that funky sexy groovy east coast Italian icy eating, oh wait, that's 2Pac...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2014)

Those hiking pictures are spectacular! What a beautiful day!


----------



## hydroMD (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> those white guys can really rap, damn they are tight bad ass!
> 
> I used to just do canna coco with calmag, GH flora nova... but recently tried a new mix that isn't working out very well for me........ because the guy I got the BASIC ingredients for the recipe from disappeared from the forum I followed him on and I was left on my own to mix the 3 ingredients up and did a terrible job. and for some reason my C99 looks pretty bad too. I need a new direction .
> I can only run 2, max 3 waterfarms and I like to also grow one gallon smart pot plants.
> ...


Soul Synthetics out of Oregon has fantastic bloom base and micro nutrient.

Bacterial innoculates are key in hydro (IMO). 

It also works fantastic with Soul's base because it has molasses in it. Feeds tue bacteria while the enzymes they produce breaks down npk into rapidly soluble form. My plants stay happiest at 1.3-1.4 ec. Without bacteria ive pushed it to 1.8.

Saves money and improves quality. Mychorhyzae is another wonderful tool when talking symbiotics. I use a suspendable version in dwc, but i have doubts about its effeciency. In coco coir it would work FANTASTIC


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2014)

sounds like that mixture would cause sticky clogging issues. Im having problems right now with my tubing and my Flora Nova Bloom. Im not adding N Knee extra rez with tubing attatchments next waterfarmrun...I will only connect the extra rez if unless I know im going away for more then 2 days. im not happy with the Bush Dr. coco loco. so Im going back to Canna Coco.

Do you know how much 1.3 ec is in PPMs.
I don't use much Flora nova Bloom at all so I keep expenses really good for my waterfarms.
ARe these products you discuss how you got all that thick sugar coverage on that SLH bud you showed up in here that I was really impressed witH/?
Thanks for the info Doc. Im always looking to improve my quality.
I popped in another 600 under that superlemon haze im growing .
The last time I ran 2 600s on one waterfarms I got 18.5 zips of thick dense fat sugar dipped Casey Jones that one multiple awards and was most certainly the most amazing plant I have EVER grown.


----------



## hydroMD (Oct 8, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sounds like that mixture would cause sticky clogging issues. Im having problems right now with my tubing and my Flora Nova Bloom. Im not adding N Knee extra rez with tubing attatchments next waterfarmrun...I will only connect the extra rez if unless I know im going away for more then 2 days. im not happy with the Bush Dr. coco loco. so Im going back to Canna Coco.
> 
> Do you know how much 1.3 ec is in PPMs.
> I don't use much Flora nova Bloom at all so I keep expenses really good for my waterfarms.
> ...


Well depends which ppm setting your using. It equates to 650ppm on one and 900 on the other.



Its part of it. I had it completelt dialed in by its second run though. Try raising your lights and dropping your temps on canopy to <78f for the last week or two. The lower temps allows the plant to produce max terpine profile. A lot of people use a dark period, butits all aboit letting it ripen in low stress environment. One last ditch effort to get pollinated.


Also with any plant i grow thay flowers 10 or more weeks, keep ph down around 5.7 first 3-4 weeks of flower to get some nitrogen stocked up. Will treat you right on your 11th amd 12th weeks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2014)

hooked up my new LEC light over the dogs. I LOVE this new light. plug and play// stealth.
so I move my babys aound and really liking my set up now...
got my 2 600s blasting my SLH. set it @ lights on last night.. fast forward.....
lights on next day open the tent to a completely empty rez.! she ate all 5 gallons in 24 HOURS .

I. She is getting ENORMOus
.jus One day adding an extra 600 watts and shes on fuckin fire.eatin like a PIG!
Cindy 99 really starting to fatten up sitting inbetween the 3 lights in the middle of the tent.

@hydroMD SENDING GOOD VIBES UR Way!!!!!
right now I got my light 10 or 12 inches from SLH but I will raise them when her pistils start turning. thanks for input.\

.I have the most killer bus stop in the heart of seattle! and today as I made my transter to the next bus I got walk behind a naked man walking up the block. Seattle is becoming so BEREKELEY CA , its super exciting!!!
.. Its super funny to see the Seattle locals adjusting to the insanity, like laughing and stepping away scared and embarrassed . In Berkeley no one even commented or seemed to care when naked people walked around. ...
the tokers were out in full force just chatting with the cops about legalization as they smoke their blunts...fun fun fun times in the city;\ photo update next. PeACE DAT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2014)

.................


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2014)

just wanted to do a post #999 to say goodbye.throughout the years on here I hated it when friends would leave and not even say goodbye. its been fun. take care and STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2014)

.....................eh?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

I will miss you and your inspirational photos of grows, art, and nature. I am crying and my tears taste like vodka 














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## grasscropper (Oct 12, 2014)

Why are you or did you leave. Because of SOME of these people. Don't do that just avoid those few. There are lots of members on here that dog people for the sake of dogging people. They think they are THE BEST GROWERS and they are no different than anyone else. Everyone started out the same. Now some may have a more scientific background and those should be the ones helping not dogging. Just saying. I like your set up. Wish I could afford the fancy shit. But I am going to finally purchase a 600 watt HPS light and see what this is all about. I am currently growing with LEDS. Which I like but given I have never used an HPS I want to see the difference. Or a 400 watt HPS.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2014)

WTF?! come on ambz what's the deal? i was just looking at those adjustabling reflectors thinking you'll turn them into some sort of mad drawing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2014)

i had a melt down. but I am recovering now. feeding my SLH body parts now shes getting big.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2014)

Good to hear you're on the mend Dr! All the best people are a little loco IMO


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

glad your back
I enjoy your artwork very much
you working on anything new ?

 bob


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2014)

I swear there were no fat slh pics a minute ago?!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2014)

yes I am working on 2 paintings presently.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

awesome stuff....love the colors......great eye 
killer budage also


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks BobB. I was looking for the Breeders Boutique thread, do you have it handy?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

@Dr.Amber Trichome https://www.rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique.591037/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2014)

yur so sweet! thanks BobB!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yur so sweet! thanks BobB!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2014)

FIRE C99 Scissor Hash. Peace Billcollector, u knew what I needed didn't u.
i admire the Photo u gifted me everyday, hung in my studio and I miss u brother...where ever u may roam I whith u in spirit.x Ambz.


----------



## mytwhyt (Nov 4, 2014)

Greetings Earthling, You know how I feel about those goodby posts. Scare tactics won't work with me... I'll turn up like a bad penny...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

I made some yummy Jesus OG coconut oil!



My house smells so good!


I love sunsets on days like this:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn I opened up this thread, and saw the phototron, It gave me a good chuckle, first thing that went threw my head was Atari and old hightimes. I actually thought it was a joke. But then I see that beautiful scrog plant above. Damn you have come a long way! Plus rep


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey MytWhyt! I got bud rot on one of my biggest Buds. Crankin the dehumidifier at 40% now pulled over 2 gallons water from the studio in 24 hours. i turned my 4 by 4 into a dry closet. I have the exhaust on full and just running a lil oscilating fan so its like a huge vacuum seal box and my C99 is drying really well in there. I put my scrog screen in there for them to hang from.

I added the 4 by 4's avenger light to the 8 by 4 to try to get the humididty down in there.Plus all the plants are in there now as well.
I also took out the extra rez , but still im at 68 % humidity. Might try turning down the intake fan which pulls in all that thick PNW fog into the tent.
Im doing the best with what i have . I am watching her like a hawk.
I been flushing now for a few days and will dismantle her daily as needed. Some buds look done, so ill just take it as it comes. There are a couple nanners here and there as well.

Hi there MOHICAN! that coco nut oil looks awesome. I love coconut oil. I use it on my skin, hands and used to eat it until I made some rice with it and it hurt my tummy bad. I love the smell of it though. Jeez man, that's one hell of a sunset there. SWEET! no color around here lately except shades of grey and im lovin it.

What up ODANKSta! go ahead and laugh all you want at my phototron. I grown some serious dank skank in it. and I aint ever getting rid of it cuz its the fuckin bomb and nice and small and portable , so even if I have to move into a small apartment I will still be able to house a small grow machine. Thanks for the kind words about my grow skillz but I really don't know shit. just the basics which is pretty fuckin sad concidering how long I been growning for. Thinking bout quitting cuz its too much work and takes up too much of my time when I can be focusing more on art and working out.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

I wish we had some moisture in the air here. We are in single digit RH today! My house is at 34%.

Those buds of yours are very sparkly! What did you feed them?

I just took some pics of the oil after sitting in the fridge overnight.



Put some on my face today. Then I licked my finger. I felt the effects in minutes. I knew it was strong but OMG!

How's the new job? I am still looking.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2014)

cheers Mohican!.
I feed all my plants the same thing.... General Hydroponics Flora Nova Bloom and Botanicare Care Cal Mag. supplementing .9 gram per gallon of Humboldt's Own Sonic Bloom with V-B in Flower.
Your coconut oil looks like a tribal cave painting to me. very trippy.
I got 2 Per Diem gigs right now. One I started back at the end of July , not so keen on that one. its in Oncology and all my colleagues are a bit younger then me.. they are uptight and annoying... .

The newer new gig which i started a few weeks ago is in Cardiology, which is a real pleasant return to for me.... I really really like the department. its streamlined and simple....i can see myself there for a while . I love the building , the location and my colleagues are about my age and more laid back and very funny. if they offer me Part time im moving to Seattle.

Sorry to hear of the delay in finding work. Ill keep my eyes and ears open for you MOe.
Take care and enjoy your free time while you have it.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

That sounds great! My first gig I was the young guy around a bunch of old guys. Then I started consulting with startups and I was the old guy. I never got to work with people from my own generation. I love the mentoring aspect of being the old guy. Knowledge should be shared and nurtured.

BobBitchin and SomeGuy came over on Sunday and we had a good day. Vaped some amazing medicine.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2014)

ah man, wish I lived closer to u'all. maybe one day. im loving the cold sunny days here, they really energize me.
Took me a real long time to harvest the beast .I finished the painting at the same time, very cool timing with it all! pulled about 14 zips id guess.. 10 oz displayed with my Painting.
PEACE
DAT


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

Frikkin beautiful!

Here is some plant porn:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

beautiful DAT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2014)

thank you. im vetty vetty happy with the SLH besides it don't taste like lemons yet.
I quit one of my gigs(the one I though I liked).lol. Hahahahaha. But got another much more KILLER one in Portland OR on the horizon... Im so sick of It here already.lol.
got a couple new Trichome paintings in the makes.. then I will have a TRIPTICK.whoo hoo
gonna take my portfolio out for a spin tomorrow. PEACE ya'll


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2014)

is that like a self portrait of you and your wife as plants MO?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice way to sneak in a shot of the volcano!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2014)

I completely destroyed those 2 oh so pretty painting, just part of the creative process , kicked started me into startings a new drawing...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey DAT - Aaron Chang is having a sale!

http://www.aaronchang.com/aaron-changs-greatest-hits-holiday-promo/



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## druglord (Dec 6, 2014)

My slh from green house


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 7, 2014)

Super lemon haze in search of a keeper


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2014)

Lovely ideas for the holiday season MO!
What a beautiful SLH bud you have there druglord!
I hope you find that special keeper Sky Rocket!!

Im quite happy with how things are going in my garden.
got the 8 x 4 tent in full flower and the 4 x4 veggin under my new SunSystem 315 LEC light!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2014)

ive had lots of chucky dolls in the past but nothing like this new one that's out now. He is absolutely irresistible and just made it to the very top of my Christmas list.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice jungle DAT! 

Chucky is giving me the willies!


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2014)

I listened to a radio station called Coast to Coast recently when I was trimming with someone else. They had a whole piece about the doll that Chucky is based on, Robert the Evil Doll, too bloody freaky.

Ambs, I really don't know why you let people wind you up, keep chilled girl! 

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2014)

hee hee scaredee cats!
I gotz to go for a druggie test today. Im like so freakin nervous. I got my quick fix and hope it works cuz this is a sWEEt gig.
got my electric bill , holy crap batman, it was 500 buckeroos. (2 months bill) so im going to move all my veggers into the flower tent today . my YETI is just showing signs of growth after like 2 months. LMao.. I got all 6 of my drawings framed and going to start a new series of MONSTER drawings, chucky included!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 13, 2014)

DAT! I found ya! I know i know, fashionably late to the extreme. But subbed up for future updates


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2014)

hiya Papa! welcome, so glad you are here. Im looking forward to showing you my garden.

I moved all the veggers EXCEPT Yeti into flower. I put YETI in the PHototron.
Word is she is amongst the 10 most potent strains out there and she was a very special cloned gift sent to me from very far away by a very special person... so im trying to keep my priority's in check. im going Get her going strong and clone her up to share with my special friends as well! pay it forward and share the love.
I also got some very very unique OG Kushes(clone gifts as well) I will show you as well. They are taking off and I will clone them as well.
BODHI blueberry hill, Pink Querkle yet to show sex but magnificent already.
Blue pit coming on nice yet to show sex , appearing male.
I passed my drug test with flying colors and met Robert Williams last night at his dvd signing at Fantagraphic Comic Book store in Seattle. He was cool.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 14, 2014)

WHOOT WHOOT! those strains sound pretty epic! I have a bad feeling I am going to have to make a seed order here soon and repheno hunt. I am seeing a uptick again in more stupid flying root aphids


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2014)

all right man, you just really know how to inspire me Papa.
Your a classy guy and got a style I really dig.
like a really good vibe about you ive always picked up on and man don't stress about the bugs , we will get through it together , sending you positive vibes...and big things are on the horizon for you! just a lill bump in the road.

Things are really exploding in my life in every direction. The dudes at the dispensary wanna buy my painting! and want more.... im starting my new job this week im very excited about!

Im leaving my girls for a few days. cleaned up my space and tried to make it user friendly for my husband to take over, simplified to the FUCKIN max.. directions on the wall and everythings marked.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2014)

*and in the tent from right to left ... 
2 FIREBALL waterfarms starting flower
2 FIREBALL in full flower and in back BLUE PITT in full flower
THe back just starting flower and trying to show sex.. BLUE PIT< PINK QUERKLE! BODHI Blueberry HILLS, 3 URBanOG kushz*


In THE PHOTRON YETI in the bottom and 3 URBanOG kush, one BODHI blueberry hill clones cut yesterday.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2014)

FIREBaLL!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2014)

URBAN og kush


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2014)

3 urbAN og Kush ALL FEMALE! BIg fuckin shout out to URBAN. ill keep em going for u man!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats on the test and of course they want your art - it is amazing!

Plants are pretty fine too


----------



## papapayne (Dec 15, 2014)

Looking super healthy in there! The more I been thinking, the more I think you are inspiring me to make the leap to coco.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2014)

looking great as per usual Doc. those FB's are going to finish fat! I'd consider removing the new baby shoots at the bottom of the Urban's unless you're cloning them?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Congrats on the test and of course they want your art - it is amazing!
> 
> Plants are pretty fine too


Thanks Mo. Yeah the Quick Fix worked for the 10 panel non dot Drug Urine test at Fast Labs.
They did not send it into a pharmacy for analysis and I watched the results immediately come up on the color chart. I heard that Drug analysis Labs are getting hip to fake urine now (even the one I used with uric acid in It....
a chemist told me the best bet is the freeze dry urine.


papapayne said:


> Looking super healthy in there! The more I been thinking, the more I think you are inspiring me to make the leap to coco.


glad I can inspire u papa.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking great as per usual Doc. those FB's are going to finish fat! I'd consider removing the new baby shoots at the bottom of the Urban's unless you're cloning them?


yeah the FB are still packin on the weight Don. But I fucked up ROYALLY. I had my timers on oppoisite times. I pushed down the wrong hours on one . SO the lights have been on 24 hours in my tent for , shit, I really don't know. a week or 2? 
I realized something was wrong when I called my husband and asked him how things were going and he said, great , I just checked them and it was 2 pm..lol.. I was like, what, my lights are set for 6pm to 6 am.? yup, when I got home I saw one time was on 6 pm to 6 am and the other 6 am to 6 pm.. Things looks super healthy in there but I see signs of hermi flowers on my large FB waterfarm just starting to flower.
I don't know what will happen at this point, I was pretty upset with myself.
My husband did a terrific job and I told him he can take over, im done with growing. Im on the road to much and not real interested anymore.
I will post some pictures as I finish off this grow.
Take care,
Peace OWT
Ambz


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2014)

LOL, when I opened the door to my grow building my glasses fogged up. lol
The ceiling and walls were dripping with water. lol. I never seen it like that in there before.
Humidity was at 110 %. even my drawings were wet and curling.lmao
GIrls looked great and grew a lot . its gotten very warm and wet here the last day but shit man never thought that would happen. busted out the dehumidifier. it should be full by the time I wake up tomorrow. oh papa, that is one thing I do recycle.. my water from the dehumidier.lol, I feed the plants with it.lmao
check u later stoners, have a good one!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2014)

That is why I stopped growing indoors. I was soaking the room with humidity. I am going to work with some local gurus and design the perfect grow lab.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2014)

lol, cool beans MO! GO MO! that sounds so awesome, good luck with your indoor project!

checked the BIotches this morn and was pretty darn excited to see,
FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME in my 7 years of growing some PM on my YETI!! shes growing in my phototron with my clones! the Humidity must have been 420% in there. the clones lookin smoking hot!
yeah yeah yeah!!!.this is going to be a fun fun fun !

we are headed out to cut the moldy leaves off and spray with the easiest thing I have available here.. One teaspoon Baking Soda per gallon to stop this from spreading. OH the JOys of growing! lol.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2014)

A little lemon juice in the water works well also!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 21, 2014)

What that means is the yeti has systemic PM from someone before you having it, so as soon as the humidity hits the right spot the fruit forms. All cuttings of the yeti will always posses it now. I found that phosphorus acid (plant doctor was the brand I used) is a very effective systemic remover of PM. It travels through the plant tissues and attacks PM at the source.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 21, 2014)

Also...if you do a sudden massive drop of humidity that sends the signals to help the pm spores travel around and spread


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2014)

hey thanks u guys!!.. good info there.! thanks for checkin in! appreciate your support .. mucho gracias. 

I was backing up in my room and juzt by coincidence looked on top of my tent where my exhaust /ducting is and , OH MY, what a site for sore eyes. OH SHIT ! my fuckin ducting was disconnected to my exhaust! OH YEAH, that will cause some humidity issues fur fucks sake ..should ave checked that straight off.

THe yeti smart pot looked a bit moldy. I sprayed her down with the baking soda and transplanted her into a fresh 2 gallon smart pot. She looks GREAT now and I think she will be fine. My humidity is under control and hey I learned something new today so its all good.

The sun is peaking out , its really warm outside and so very inviting ...so time to relax have a nice long bong session and get outside and enjoy this beautiful day.
Hope you all have a wonderful one as well...
a lil photo update of the jungle in the tent.... take care!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2014)

fuck ... see in that bud picture I posted looks like PM on one of the leafs.. and . oh shit, went out with my flashlight and yes, pm all over my flowering girls. Im fucked.
This grow has been a nightmare..
I haven't been able to dontate my dope , its been so competitive.
I have had issues with my timers that maybe will cause hermi in my plants.
My exhaust became dislodged and caused the PM.
My electric bill was 500 dollars for 2 stinkin month.
I have not one patient to donate or grow for, nor do I know where to find them with the dispensary's being the middle man.
I sold a drawing for a mere 100 bucks. that includes the 45 dollars it cost to frame it.. what a fuckin joke!
so this is just a waste of time and energy at this point. ARt and Growing. Im going to just focus on working out and hiking after this grow. 
im lookin forward to breaking down my gear and turning my studio into a gym. lol.


----------



## greendave (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey Dr a few pages back u posted some beautiful pics of a lake and waterfalls etc. I am from the east could you give me some detailed info on where these pics were taken would love to see if for myself.If you have the time of course.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2014)

No problem greendave. I love talkin about hiking.
the best website for the area is this link I give you here.

http://www.wta.org/go-hiking/hikes/gothic-basin

That is an amazing hike off the mountain loop highway. It starts of as the Weeden Creek Trail then heads up the mountain to Gothic Basin ( that is the picture looking down to the small lakes in the basin) but the large lake is at the top hidden away, so you need to go up around that little lake in the basin. there are 2 ways up to Foggy Lake. I suggest the steeper way up behind that little basin lake. Its the more direct shorter route to the magnificent Foggy lake at the very top . Let me know when you go we can meet you there and show you the way.
BLUE PIT
 Little white bugs floating in my waterfarm water!!!! WTF? 
FIREBALL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 22, 2014)

Those there are some sexy ladies! 

Yea I noticed that pm spot on the bud shot  Mold sucks! its the season for mold for sure.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 22, 2014)

I was thinking about buying one back in the early 90s but was afraid my mom would fimd it and call the popos or throw it out like she did my best porno mag..tham ma! Im exersising vigorously with one arm.. belive i was about to swich arms!! [email protected]!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2014)

My bugs are gonE! WHOO HOO.. my pm is gone. WHOO WHOOO HOOOO HOOO!!!
my garden looks SPECTACULAR!
I think they missed me when I was gone. theres a really deep connection I have with my garden.

My OG kushesHUGE fan leaves are reaching for the STARS!
so pretty .

and my FIreBall waterfarms are EXPLODING with new buds.. no signs of hermi anywhere.
Ah how I love to lay back and absorb the moments like this.
puff puff pass the CASEY JONES hash


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2014)

WHOOT !


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2014)

Why does your avatar make me think of Tesla?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2014)

I have no idea Mo.lol

PINK QUERKLE 


uRbAn OG KUSH got 3 of these same phenos all growing identically with the same cool hook shape on the branch up to the top cola.



BODHI BLUEBERRY HILLS 



MASSIVE FAN LEAVES  on all these girls, its so amazing!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2014)

im dreaming of a white Christmas


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2014)

MERRY CHRISXXXMAS everyone!
and a Roasted Happy 2015 New Year~
heres some pictures i took for christmas this morning weden creek and Monte Cristo area in the NORTH CASCADES~


----------



## papapayne (Dec 25, 2014)

fucking gorgeous!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2014)

ROLLING it up.
and checked out this Chech and CHong book at the library today along with THE BODY BOOK by Cameron Diaz. Depending on my mood, I might or might not pick out all the nanners on the fireballs buds tonite.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2014)

Dr. Amber Trichome's dictated a report for
Mrs. FIreball, ::::

MORBID OBESITY
DIABETIC with a blood sugar level of over 5000.
a request for Dr. Kevorkian has been sent.
lol, I started flushing her and that will take a while . Her ppms are over 5000, hey what can I say, she was hungry so I fed her.lol




I


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2014)

Was quite sad to see Tommy Chonig up on stage at the High Times in Amsterdam trying to promote a company that he sponsors....really quite sad the way he banged on about it. It was trully a sell out mofo moment. Sad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

not to mention the merch being thrown out to punters like seagulls after the trawlers. 

Merry Crimbo Doc! full page of awesome this one! those winter pics especially. 

Mrs Fb is a winner, you take cuts? hows yours smell?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like you had a happy Christmas! Even you plants turned white!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 29, 2014)

simply b e a uuuutiful. hows she smell? Hows the pm going?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2014)

yeah dgt, I took cuts from her and got one running on flower power in the waterfarm right now, beast mode. so I got the 2 phenos and cloned both and both in waterfarm. someone said the smaller shorter Fireball is the potent one , so I am lookin forward to making that call personally.
The larger pheno is so much prettier with them big ole buds , a real looker and much heavier yielder . that small one is kinda runt like but hey, looks are deceiving, so yeah look forward to my 2015 smoke reports.
smell is bursting with a rotten bubblegum fruit smell at this point cuz she is totally prime and will be chopped tomorrow. WHAT a START TO THE NEW YEAR !whoo HOO!!!

The pm is all gone EXCEPT on the Blue pit. I was ignorant and left her canopy heavy,she is a very thick leaved girl, so never defoliating when I SHOULD have with any pm prob. Live and learn . I thinned out her body heavily allowing for more air flow now.. so She was sprayed down wiht my pm eliminator and flushed and thankfully no other plant is infected anymore, so not a bad run in for my first time with pm.

Its been quite an extreme year for me. I lived in Tucson Az the firs half of this year.. learning to lothe the desert and extreme heat and other border state nightmares..
in July I returned to my home to the now Legal Washington State where I have become ironically obsessed with the cold weather and snow.

Have a Happy New year ! and MERRY GROWING!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2015)

my pm is still on the loose and hitting on my Bodhi Blueberry Hills .
it moves about my tent just hitting here and there.

OG kushes are stretchin like mad.
Pink Querkle is a nice compact bush
Bodhi Blueberry HIll is a massive bush.

Harvested one FIreball and put all the buds in paper bags but should prob hang to dry. It had pm and lots of hermies.

Ready to harvest my other fireball and blue pit .

Holy shit I just realized we will be gone 4 days next week.
Things might get ugly real quick. oh well hope the damage isn't too bad when we get back.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2015)

sounds like you're nailing shiz down doc! 

pm is a real biotch. kick it in it's mildewy backside. it's weird. I've had some sort of bug or mould issue for so long i've kinda realised it's par for the course and you just have to keep on trucking. long as the end product isn't going to harm you it's all good eh!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

I use a teaspoon of lemon juice to a quart of water. I get the big bottles from Costco. I also mix it with my tap water to eliminate the chloramines we have here in the LA water and to lower the pH.

You should hook up with some local farmers to see what they have growing. It will be a strain that is happy to grow in the cold and wet


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks
The pm is a real bummer man!
Never had it for my entire gardening career.

Im never taking in other peoples clones ever again.
aint worth the trouble.

We are going to tear everything down and disinfect/ bleach everything when this harvest is done.
.
Im returning the 8 by 4 tent. Its too big and it has a couple light leaks in the zippers.

Mr.Dr.amber Trichome says he wants to do just 2 waterfarms next run..
.. keep it simple and clean. keep it going.. in the 4 by 4. he thinks coco and airpots are too dirty.

Im going to try to retire from growing for a while after this run and see what he can do with his skillz.

I told him i would help him set up a rollitup account. lol.. he said no thanks.lmao.
but i might still take pictures. lol

shit im a fuckin road warrior now with my new job that takes me all over Wa state and northern Oregon. I break up my driving with nice long hikes.

i hit up a mind blowing waterfall hike today off the Colombia River Gorge in OR.
i crossed the bridge and went up 18 switchbacks to look all the way down. so pretty!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> MERRY CHRISXXXMAS everyone!
> and a Roasted Happy 2015 New Year~
> heres some pictures i took for christmas this morning weden creek and Monte Cristo area in the NORTH CASCADES~
> View attachment 33195View attachment 3319606
> ...


Well, at least you know you wont dehydrate . Id drink the fuck out of that water. Cleaner than the shit that comes out of our faucets.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2015)

yeah i drink that magical glacier bubbleey all day long mate.

my pm is still spreading and using vinegar don't work worth a fuck,
so I switched back to my baking soda, oil, splash of H2o2 mix.,

me wee Garden is too just too thick, dat shit is too condensed.like a fuckin Amazon Jungle and shit.... its stuffed like feathers in a pillow. Buds are stackin nicely and the Fireballs really showing sativa sexiness.

that Cameron Diaz book sucked big fat hairy balls. I cant relate to that rich pampered Hollywood bitch.... tellin me to get out of bed each morning and dance the happy dance..
. Fuck that I crawl out of bed searching for my bong cuz im I poor hard working lower class American Citizen on Obama Care. .I ordered a workout DVD by Jillian the model turned super fitness guru . called Six Pack in Six Weeks. taken FOr Fuckin ever to arrive...

and Chong.. ha, got no respect for him anymore...ewww what a sleeze..

This be me garden as of this Seattle Seahawks Playoff win evening. ....


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2015)

For PM I found the only thing that really worked to eradicate it is phosphoric acid. Plant doctor is the brand I used. Its systemic, and fights the mold from within the plant. When you see the white patches that is just the "fruit" of the mold, the "roots" are inside the plant tissue. So even if u stop seeing the fruit, the mold roots are still there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2015)

OMg that is so discusting. I am repulsed. Should I just burn it all now. I have enough health problems, be Honest we me PLEASE. should I bin this garden. if you care please tell me the truth.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2015)

How far into flower are you? If it were me, I would bin all mothers that have been infested. Every cut you ever take off those mothers will systemically have PM and when conditions are right it will fruit again. If you are less then 5-6 weeks into flower, I would crank the dehumidifer, get yourself some plant doctor, and use that as recommended on the bottle. You can wing it till the finish. However, once the mold is in the buds, it wont be smokeable. So if its on the fan leaves, not as bad.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2015)

not on buds yet. No mothers. is that Plant Dr you recommend organic?
have you been to the falls on hwy 84 Columbia River Gorge?
its the fuckin bomb man, you got to go. Im headed back every week now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2015)

those last 2 thumbnails blown up.
The first one look carefully at the bottom right and see the the bridge.
The Columbia River seen from the waterfall . I think all this water from the falls is from MT. HOOD


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't think it is organic. I could be wrong. If I was at home I would look and see for sure. Organically I don't think there is anything that actually kills mold. diluted milk, h2o2, etc will remove the fruiting parts and buy time, but it will only be treating the symptoms. I have heard Calcium carbonate works to kill it as well, but I have never used it personally so can't testify to its effectiveness. It you aren't budding yet I would definitely get the plant doctor phospohiric acid. use it like 2-3 times 1 time a week and it will knock that shit out.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2015)

Any yea, I have been there. Cant recall what that water fall is called though. Have you been up fall creek? theres also a old mining town, i would have to ask the misses where it is now, that is beautiful and sooo remote. But I don't think I would wanna drive up that road this time of year (practically a goat trail) on a cliff.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2015)

lol, 6pack in 6 weeks, maybe they mean delivery is 6 weeks. They'll just send you a 6 pack of beers.....did you read the small print



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah i drink that magical glacier bubbleey all day long mate.
> 
> my pm is still spreading and using vinegar don't work worth a fuck,
> so I switched back to my baking soda, oil, splash of H2o2 mix.,
> ...


l


----------



## Grojak (Jan 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> not on buds yet. No mothers. is that Plant Dr you recommend organic?
> have you been to the falls on hwy 84 Columbia River Gorge?
> its the fuckin bomb man, you got to go. Im headed back every week now.
> View attachment 3329283 View attachment 3329284 View attachment 3329285 View attachment 3329286View attachment 3329287



Beautiful… when I first moved up to the PNW I tool so many photos, there are so many pretty hikes to he found out here.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2015)

nah papa haven't been up to fall creek. Unfortunately I dont contract down that far south so not likely to go anytime soon because I plan on focusing my treks around MT. Hood and off the coulmbia river gorge in beautiful OR.. and Vancouver WA area.. possibly some MT ADAM. and also the Central Cascades by the Pacific Coast Trail/STEVEns pass, LAKE wENACHEE, YAKIMA AREAs possible Lake Chelan and Glacier mt.

LOL your funny DSt. I wouldn't mind a six pack of beer. Portland Or has the most microbrewerys in the county so im trying to enhance my palette to keep up with the sophisticated taste of the PNW. We had some Mirror Pond and Alaskan beer this past week.

I think the PNW is one of the most picturesque places I have ever been. I never get bored of the scenery around here. And the snow makes it look so tripped out!!!

im starting this new book.






and the garden ...

a quarter of it filled with FIREBALLS


My PInk Querkle.. aint got one pistil of pink but it sure is a super squat short plumb beauty! all my other girls are stretching like mad but not her.. quite impressive!


Urban OG KUSH cuts ..nice and lean and long with no bushyness at all. Real happy about that cuz they fit in nice and snug in the overgrown jungle is have.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 13, 2015)

Looking good  Yea I had a lemon larry in my garden ages ago that looked pretty similar to your pink querkle. Virtually no stretch, rock hard cola though  was great for canopy management,


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr. DAT is doing a fine job!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2015)

inhe is! his helping hand and words of encouragement are priceless.

the pm is trying to pull me down into a deep spiraling depression.
I have been drinking and popping pills in fearful anxiety of it ruining my final harvest. THis is very very Important medication that was going to last me and my family a long time.

Searching my temperament for ways to deal with the pm is challenging.
I could get a sulfur burner, but the cost is high and the potential for me fuckin the garden up even more with the proper use including how much to use and ventilation could prove deadly.
A risk , I have concluded, not suited for me.

Instead I powerstormed some thoughts and decided to add another unfiltered 6 in inline exhaust at the other end of the tent.

As my spirits lift , I see that I do have totally control over this pm now.. im proactively cutting out the infected leaves and i think i can manage this outbreak if i continue to dedicate my time and energy to a joyous end.. and I see that things will work out in a positive fashion now.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Myco tea used as a foliar spray works for p.m....worth a shot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2015)

lovely looking garden there Doc. nice satty fireballs too. think that's a first


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2015)

I had a sativa leaner to the point it tasted just like haze. total sat flower construction as well. I wish I also kept that one too. AH well.


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow that was a great thread to read i think the phototron or whatever is a great idea and id like to try it some day looks amazing plants look.super happy, good luck


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2015)

thanks yu all! Peace!

trying to stay on top of the work and cutting a lot of pm infected off, its never ending really.
Im going to start flushing the Waterfarm Fireballs, They needs to be chopped before the pm starts to infect the buds. 

Dr. Dat and I have this amazing new work sync in the garden , its sweet as all.. and... its really turned out as a nice end to it all! learned so much this last grow. But like all good things, they come to an end...

My dumb ass had my light spreader on UPSIDE DOWN. burnt a bud.

but I WILL keep on truckin.. life on the road..en...then back to tend to the garden and then back on the road another 500 miles through the magical mystical mountains of Washington State
. Im loving this rock star lifestyle. WHaT a TRip itz all bEen.


ADDIN the EXTRA exhaust hasn't really helped.
humidity is stillat 50percent even with the dehumidifier crankin at 40 percent.




Tending to the Garden.



Fireball . will return with a smoke report very soon!


Ya'll take it easy, stay high and have FUN!
love
DAt


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG nom nom nom !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2015)

how could the Hawks possibly have won that game? bizarre. Its inconceivable , such a strange turn of events. I am so SO super happy for the fans but I could really give a fuck, the 12th man is an intense intimidating factor..

I found this beer that's pretty darn good. I enjoy the local pale ales but not the IPA's .
The pale ales make a very nice combination with the Fireball high.

the first logo with the acorn or pinecone? is the present logo,or the one I bought at Wholefoods. I like the second logo better.. with the Volcano Vaporizor..lol





I found this cool trail that leads to this beautiful between I-90 going West and I-90 East. just before Snoqualmie Pass.. its fun to play in the snow and have snowball fights.
in this pix below you can see the highway!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2015)

mr. Dat got this beer because he loves Zappa . FRANk would prob be rollin in his grave by now if he saw this label. But maybe in the spirit of titties and beer he would find a way to appreciate it.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

I went to school with a guy in Irvine who was going to make some killer beer. I wonder whether that is him? It was back in the 80s.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 19, 2015)

beautiful picture there  wish it was more like that here. Freakin strait from fall to spring this year seems like.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Great growing, also. The info on the fireball is very appreciated!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2015)

hey hey hey MIKEY!! what bout those HAWKz!

from Oregon to Washington. I just keep.truckin got ,my chips cashed in...
theres all these fuckin water falls everywhere man, ..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2015)

have you seen these bad mother fucking Seattle Seahawks. There are a lot of cool cats with some serious style and personality on the team. Shit man I didn't even no about them till yesterday.
This dude is funny as all.. with his gold sneakers and fuckin with the media like this. he is CUTE!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2015)

lol
I love you Mohican!
its BEAST MODE! I wached a couplee other vids of him and he is pretty fuckin intense. He has OAKLAND tattooed over his big muscular chest. I like how he responds to the question of how he feels about people calling him a thug. I think he might live around me, for fuckin real.. I sware. I think I saw him at the gas station like a month ago. I wasn't into football stars at the time!! Now if I could only turn back time. Some other guy getting gas was like.. yeah lookin forward to Arizona.. and I looked at him pumping gas with his bright shiny earing on and he seems so cute and cudly.

im high as a fukin kite fireballs did done it.
I have these weird amnormalities on my PINK QUekrle. I seen this once before on someone elses plant and never in a million years though I would ever grow one.. but low and behold.. its pure magic.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## papapayne (Jan 20, 2015)

Loving the pics dat.! The pacific northwest definitely has some beautiful landscapes.


@Mohican are u up in Oregon as well?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah



JK - I am in Orange County CA


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so fuckin tired of pickin off powdery mildew leaves. there is one after another after another after another...i chopped a lot of leaves off ready to harvest.
i have flushed my og kushes and flushing the fireballs. When i get back on Sunday im chopping them. powdery mildew is a fuckin nightmare and LEC lights highlight it very well.
have a nice week. And may
all your gardening dreams come true.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2015)

oh isn't she beautiful.!!
little patches of white powdery clown makeup.
There is a certain strange beauty in diseases.
I have NEVER seen pictures this beautiful before.
I think I should win UNIQUE picture of the month award for these incredible Fireballs.
I cant wait to sell them to my local dispensary.lol,hell if im going to smoke these piece of shit.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2015)

and I don't wanna hear any shit from you whining do-gooders about donating this.
Its better then them doing the other white powdery sugary drugs like cocaine, heroin and meth. not my prob is WA dosent having regulatory methods of gaging dispensary weed. THOSE CROOKS!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2015)

OG KUSH HARVEST
roots looked good, nice lil nuglets..
warm nice day to harvest out on dat deck!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2015)

PINK QUERKLE


----------



## papapayne (Feb 10, 2015)

looking great! hows she smell?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)

pretty ladies on deck! check!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2015)

THanks !
she smells super stong, making my eyes burn and tear while trimming her.
smell is interesting, cant quite coin a term for it as of yet. still trimming and very impressed with the dense sugary purply buds, which I will get some pictures of later.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)

your really quite allergic to weed aren't you  my gf is much the same, i've only to open a jar and her chest gets tight. 

querkle's a lovely smoke. enjoy the fruits hun!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2015)

this querkle is really a TRIP! its heavily, I mean ,* HEAVILY* coated with resin. an ubsurb amount. im going to be honest here, I had pm . I did wash her up BUT im a bit concerned in areas of absurb white that its been ill effected.

i have not grown this strain Before so maybe this is what she looks like?!

I don't know what to think. my scopes took a shit on me and my eyes are fucked up...
I need to order another scope but in the mean time these photos will have to suffice.

, im not sure if the trichomes have absorbed some PM OR if it might be from the baking powder I sprayed on her to fight off the pm. It hermied on me and seeded up as well. but boy OH boy..

Very seductive looking buds. I really enjoyed harvesting this sexy lady!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2015)

trademark TGA frostiness Doc. as for PM, it's a big bag of balls. you never know if it's gone never know if it's in the buds or treated. 

least you got some selfy seeds for the future if you ever want a carbon copy of the original!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 13, 2015)

yeah I ordered a new microscope so hopefully I can see if there is any pm in the buds. I heard it looks like a web of white shit. 
im sick man, it sucks, real bad cold , bleeding nose and lung butter. but I got to hit the road man / Get to the other side of the Cascades and work tomorrow. I got 9 Cancer patients counting on me.
I haven't had a chance to look at the Bodhi Blueberru since I got home yesterday. Just trying to take care of myself.
Last time I looked a lot of hermie on the top colas. oh well.
Maybe ill just pop some beans outside in my garden this spring and see what happens.
Anyway, thanks for stopping by luv and
have a wet and wild VALENTINES DAY! LOVe U! mmmmwwwwwaaaaahhhhh xoxoxo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey DAT hows life!? Is your neck of the woods getting this CRAZY sunshine?? Its been absolutely amazing down in Eugene area, not a cloud in the sky, bright and clear for like 10 days now. Took my GF out to the Dalles in the colombia river gorge for a few nights for valentines day, god its so gorgeous out there. Anyway, hope all is well.

And yea, PM in the bud will look like mycllecin of mushrooms under a scope. The white patches that show up on the leaves are just the "fruit" of the mold. The actual fungi lives inside the plant.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2015)

hi Papa, That's so cool you took your sweetheart to the Dalles. Its so pretty out there. I love going to work over there. There are some really beautiful hikes up and down the Columbia River Gorge and I hope to get to a few spectacular wildflower hikes over there real soon.Maybe- Dog Mountain on my B-day. yeah the weather up here is unseasonably warm. No snow in the passes really, im so happy about that though because I have to drive Stevens pass everyweekend and Don't want to drive in the snow up there, traitorous. SO this winter has totally kicked ass , I LOVE my new job, its so rad.
I got a new digital microscope I have been messin with, bit disappointed with the unuser friendly software. Got some terrific shots of my deep blue but cant upload it here for you to see, sooo bummed. I will keep working on it.
Im out on my deck all geared up with mask and repellent gear trimming up my Blueberry hills. the larger buds look like this, its a kinda beffy but larfy long buddage ... lots of sugar . very unusual type buds, smells sooooo good. I mean like top of the line!!!
. we rolled up a big Ball of scissor hash and im pretty high. take care pops!

I


----------



## papapayne (Feb 22, 2015)

Sweet! Yea it is crazy weather...global warming at its finest lol.


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 22, 2015)

ganjaluvr said:


> *yawn*.....
> 
> k.


LoL ! now, now, give the girl a chance


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 22, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1315018View attachment 1315017View attachment 1315016View attachment 1315015Here are some new images of SUper Lemon Haze in my phototron.
> View attachment 1315014


Very nice Amber, keep up the green work


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 22, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HIgh everyone,
> 
> thanks for the feedback, replys and timely help needed.
> Things are looking, smelling and feeling real good.
> ...


Kudos on that Super Healthy SLH. Looks like her momma is really taking good care of her


----------



## amgprb (Feb 22, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> this querkle is really a TRIP! its heavily, I mean ,* HEAVILY* coated with resin. an ubsurb amount. im going to be honest here, I had pm . I did wash her up BUT im a bit concerned in areas of absurb white that its been ill effected.
> 
> i have not grown this strain Before so maybe this is what she looks like?!
> 
> ...


Your Pink Querkle turned out beautiful! Some gooood lookin flowers!


----------



## amgprb (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey @Dr.Amber Trichome did you end up with any pink hair on the pink querkle? What was your overall opinion of her? Did you only run the one?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey DAT hows life!?
> 
> And yea, PM in the bud will look like mycllecin of mushrooms under a scope. The white patches that show up on the leaves are just the "fruit" of the mold. The actual fungi lives inside the plant.


@papapayne , is this hard to detect? and have you any microscopic images of the mycllecin mushrooms under a scope on a bud.  
Thanks @indicat33 . I try my best and ya I do give a lot of time and devotion to my girls, u got that right! 
@amgprb , no no pink hair. I really enjoyed growing her. I appreciated her squat short Indica personality. Plus she had a few very unique abnormalities. yeah I only grew one so far. Thank you again for the opportunity to experience this plant.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 23, 2015)

I can ask my botany teacher for some slides, and get pics for ya. Will take me a few days though.


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3356880


Bahahaha..... been there


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2015)

Love the new avatar!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2015)

its funny. I was cleaning up my photo files and came across that one years ago when Las Fingerez was teaching me how to grow... . and its cool it kinda the same as Papa's. When I showed mr. trichs he said it looked like a duck.lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2015)

Hahaha - these are ducks:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## amgprb (Feb 24, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @papapayne , is this hard to detect? and have you any microscopic images of the mycllecin mushrooms under a scope on a bud.
> Thanks @indicat33 . I try my best and ya I do give a lot of time and devotion to my girls, u got that right!
> @amgprb , no no pink hair. I really enjoyed growing her. I appreciated her squat short Indica personality. Plus she had a few very unique abnormalities. yeah I only grew one so far. Thank you again for the opportunity to experience this plant.


From the looks of your pics, you got the Gods OG cross, which explains all of the mutations. So many different genetic possibilities!

Female: Pink Querkle: Pink Kush x Querkle

Male: Gods OG: OG kush x God Bud

The probability of getting a pink/magenta haired lady is pretty high


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2015)

im done! took down the last BBhills and receive another pack in the mail today! I planted 2 rose bushes and and making plans to turn my yard into a targeted crop circles to lure Aliens over to abduct me from this planet. YA.LL TAKE CARE and I will see you in another dimension.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 25, 2015)

b e a u tiful. What pack did you get in the mail?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2015)

Bad bird!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 8, 2015)

got more Bodhi Blueberry hills seeds. I don't have any clones now , just a killer seed collection. I got the BluePit seeds and Purple Wreck seeds in the mix.

We Sulfer Burned the grow room 2 times and washed off the tent and packed it up.
The studio looks so much better now with the tent down .
It was blocking the window and all the light.

I was able to pull insane amounts of moss off my yard today, after hitting it with some weed kill last week. It was a lot of fun. I kept grabbing massive pieces with my hand and it came right up real easy. . Watered my new roses and caged my lavender. Looking forward to the Lavender Festival in Sequim Wa this year so I can get some more excellent lavender clones. they seems to do wonderful in this enviornent.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 8, 2015)

Sweet, good luck with the new seeds. we gotta do a pacific northwest bbq or something!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2015)

thanks Papa! If you and your girlfriend like to hike, This forum..
OREGON HIKERS, 
http://www.oregonhikers.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=21246
is a great place to get information on trails. the *trip reports* can give you Up to date details and amazing pictures of what to expect from the trails.
Go to the Trip Reports forum this is where you will find some very cool reports from helpful hikers passionate about sharing their treks and giving other hikers details about the hike that can be very helpful.
The Lemei Rock in the Indian Heaven area looks like a gem.What a view of MT. ST HELENs.!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

Beautiful view!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 9, 2015)

WOW thats breathtaking. Yea she loves hiking to, we are planning on a doing a ton this year. Although all this lack of rain prob means a dry hot summer. I personally love survival camping, she doesnt lol. I like to hike in with a knife, hatchet, snare wire, and a minimal items, and rough it. Make my own shelter, fire, catch some fish or small game, etc. Its getting harder to find places though that still allow campfires. Makes me sick corporations can pollute and dump tons of CO2, and chemicals then the government has the balls to say no campfires lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2015)

Your girlfriend would love my style backpacking. I do it with comfort. I have a down blow up mattress I sleep on. I have a feathery pillow. I use a nice water filter that hooks straight up to my Nalgene bottles. I have a little stove that screws into my water heater to boil the water for our delicious freeze dried meals, like Pasta Primavera, Beef Stroganoff and Chicken Teriyaki. I like to bring lots of sugary snacks and salty nuts, even some beef/turkey jerkey some times. She would feel safe with the bear vault and bear spray I carry along with my Bear Gryll knife and Glock19.
I don't like campfires , they smell too much and stink up the inside of the tent.lol
yeah lookin forward to a most excellent hiking year. Hope its good 4 U 2!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 9, 2015)

She is somewhere in between us in comfort level. She loves tents, and when we take a car, she prefers air mattresses to. But telling her no campfire lol...she loves the smell, loves roasting food over it etc. I enjoy making my own shelter, setting snares and baited lines, and finding oneness with nature that is so far gone in todays society and the rat race. Its so easy to forget in today's "culture", humans (not that long ago) used to be much more self sufficient and pioneering and did so for the bulk of our evolution. I am never more at peace then when back to those roots. 

Sorry for hijacking the thread! So did you already plant beans? Still planning on delegating the grow to the mr trichome? or with the PM issues gone, gonna resume ?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

She will never stop!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2015)

thats cool pops, I can dig your survival style. I watch the survival shows with those HOT SEXY guys on dual survival when im at the hotel. The military asshole, with a major attitide...but smoking hot bod. And the bearded nature boy with the sandals,, so sweet and nice ,and smoking hot bod. its funny, the things they do are so stupid I cant believe they even have a show.Then the other one, the Sam Kinisin look a like with no shoes. What a FREAK!

we aint growin marijuwana for a while because I cant even donate my stuff it ,is too competitive here and I don't have any patients . Every dispensary across the state I try to work with says they want a gram sample. I have given out like 20 free grams so far...then they might call me back and tell me they will put me on their vendors list if they need anything.


so until I hear some that someone wants some meds from me its not worth my time, money, effort to be growing because I have enough supply to last us a very very long time.

This hole situation is so fucked up. what do I do keep giving out free samples to every fuckin dispensary In the state till I have no more supply?

I fucked up when I moved to Arizona. I started to have some serious cool connections here in Seattle, some well known dispensary budtenders, owners and activists who loved my meds, and when I moved I lost those hook ups and now im at the bottom of the vendor pile.

I have been cleaning and organizing all my gear .
Im going to focus on my job, working out, hiking, art... the one and only dispensary that does accept some of my meds also shows my art work and wants business cards. So I will have to make some up and see what comes of that.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

Smoke it yourself and keep creating beautiful art!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2015)

it will be bad before we can smoke it all.
Ill try .
this stuff is really the most awesome bug repellant. I tried em all and anything with deet is a nightmare . Deet products burn holes in clothes and hurts like a mother fucker if you get it in your eyes. This is all natural and it works! we were in swarms of mosquitos a couple years ago and none bit us. Everyones talkin about a really bad bug year ALREADY!


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't know what the Malaysians use, but I remember being on a train from Singapore to Kaula Lumpur, I took a walk to the Buffet Car which was an open wagon with benches on each side and a hatch in the corner where they dispensed cold noodles with a cold fried egg on top (prepared in Singapore no doubt - or should I say, luke warm as nothing really gets cold in the Far East). The locals sat along the benches munching away oblivious to the swarms of mozzies that were all over the shop. One guy sitting down had his elbows resting on the table and it was moving...I stood in the corner waiting for my cold noodles with a sarong over my head, lol...they must have thought I was a little loopy. Not one of them was being bothered though...we were literally chuggin through the middle of a rain forest. I am like a Mosquito magnet...bummer!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

Me too! My Uncle would take me fishing in Wyoming and my legs would be covered with mosquitos! They barely touched him!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2015)

haven't had to use it yet. don't really want to get another net hat but heard the Necklace Lakes in the Central Cascades are really bug infested.

got out my hash washing machIine today and it took me a half hour of running it with hot water to get it clean from when I used it last in Arizona about a year and half ago.
I will be making some yummy Super Lemon Hash today following Frenchys Worshop Video.
I like this video much better then the previous ones I followed last year that he had, with all those stupid safety breaks. lol.. this one is sooo much simpler and easier to follow!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2015)

all set up.
I separated my trim from my bud.
ill run the bud first and then the trim.
since the bud wasn't brittle I waited 15 minutes before turning on the machine.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2015)

weight is trim 6.3 oz, bud 4.65 oz


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2015)

OMG! this is so exciting. shit it just turned off! ran the machine for about 20 minutes !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2015)

still plugging away.
my ice turned to slush and clogged the drain.
I did 3 runs and got one more to do.
@Dr.D81 do you want this lil hash machine washer and the bags? the bags aint very good but you can have em if ya want em.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> still plugging away.
> my ice turned to slush and clogged the drain.
> I did 3 runs and got one more to do.
> @Dr.D81 do you want this lil hash machine washer and the bags? the bags aint very good but you can have em if ya want em.
> View attachment 3383661


Yea that would be cool as hell Doc!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2015)

LOL, damn your fast. ah aha ha, ok no prob


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

How the hell am I not watching this tread? I know I used to


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOL, damn your fast. ah aha ha, ok no prob


Just was taking a brake from unpacking


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2015)

I know it gets boring after a while, goin round and round, see the same shit over and over again.lol

well the good news is

IM DONE! that took all day! but damn my house smells SOOOOO good right now .

best run by far was the first with all the bud. nice and gold color,
then the second run with the bud still gold, 
and the trim got a good yield but is a bit more green ..

everything good to smoke is in the one larger pyrex and it was the 70 micron bag.
the 45 micron bag is real green and grainy,
been doing bong hits of the primo and its some good chit mon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2015)

I pressed the hash with Frenchy watching Part 2.
Made some Cannoli's with him and came out with a small puck.
I will be looking for some of his dark chocolate hash. mine started getting brown streaks but in the end a TAN light green look. My husband was very impressed and praised my work.
indulging in the goods, stoned immaculate.today was a good day.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 29, 2015)

yummmmmmm!!!


----------



## mytwhyt (Apr 5, 2015)

Been a long time gone, got a little burned out dealing with so many humans online.... Found this little Mankin's clay extruder on eBay.. Thinking it would make a good hash press.. All steel, and the screw threads would exert a lot of pressure to compact the hash. Not sure what the i.d. is... maybe 1/2" 
 

..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 6, 2015)

So I just bought these top of the line , highest quality FDA approved Hash Bags for $288.45
I will be turning most of my flower into hash as soon as I get these bags. 
http://boldtbags.com/product/frenchy-full-mesh-extraction-bag-kit/


----------



## papapayne (Apr 6, 2015)

NICE! cant wait to see the results )


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 6, 2015)

my neck is on fire. I got a mole removed on it today cuz it was annoying me... and a biopsy of a dark mole from my back that was concerning to her for melanoma. plus banging my head really hard on the door last night , im in pretty bad shape today.


----------



## mytwhyt (Apr 6, 2015)

Kiss it I would offer, and better make it , but sure am I, your manquatch a two thumbs down would give .... _ A Bubbelator washing machine bought I, 3- 5 gal bags with it came .. Like it I do.. A quick job of it, it makes.. Think I, a better yield the white strains give.... The way the aliens, you introduced me to, talk, rubbing off is... Turning all my buds to hash, thought of that I have... Take care dear heart.._


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2015)

fuckin nice cannoli's Doc!" love that 'stoned immaculate' phrase, i'm pinching that one haha now tell me you aint hashing your stash in full!?

hope the news from the doc is good. thinking of you ambz


----------



## del66666 (Apr 7, 2015)

well heeeeellllooooo Ambernooskibubblesdelsbudski, been a while my friend . Still up to your old tricks then i'm glad to see. Wasn't sure you would still be around riu.
Hope all goes well with the biopsy.
Will drop in again soon.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2015)

You are going to love those Frenchy bags!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2015)

im feeling so great after doing a couple bong hits of my super lemon haze hash. It really relaxes me . Now im so fuckin high and pakin up for my weekend of fun in the snow!
A beautiful lake hike today , rewarding work tomorrow helping Cancer Patients and providing exceptional professional customer service and technical expertise.
Then the fearful drive in a major snow storm over the mountain pass tomorrow night. I will take my camera this time.
Ya ll have one KICK ass weekend . !!! t
Jim Morrison coined that phrase " stoned immaculate" on his song Texas Radio and the Big Beat.
Hi there Delski boy! 12/12 from SEED ROCKS!!!!!!!!
Do you have the bags Mohican?
thanks for stopping by the dAT cave and take care, don't worry, be HAPPY!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2015)

Deception Falls runs right under HWY 2. its wicked. it was snowing yesterday so my camera got wet with snowflakes . There was one other photographer out. He was on the opposite side of the waterfall then me with his tripod. He was fuckin CRAZY. he was so close to slipping into the raging waters, he had me laughing all the way home.

LOOK there is the highway!! and the bridge that takes you under it, the trail runs under the highway right next to the raging water to a look out at the other side.


its so fun to walk over this bridge, what a RUSH!

looking the other direction, the water makes a wicked right hairpin curve down further.


LOL! u would LOVE IT!!


This is the end at the opposite side of the highway. If you look very closely at the right at the huge moss covered wet rock you can just barely make out the crazy photographer with hiss massive zoom and tripod. Im def going to that side next time to see what was so intriguing to him.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2015)

they must have lost my new VERY EXPENSIVE bubblebags at the Post Office. Transit says they got their on last TUESDay. but my box is EMPTY>!!!!! I printed the trackin report and I is going to go POSTAL tomorrow at the post office. fuckers better not ave stole em. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. Have a nice sunny afternoon!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

say whaaaaat. no customs letter or anything? sounds like they've pinched them. hope not though ambz!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2015)

I GOT THEM!! shhwhew, that was close. It took the postal clerk 15 minutes to find them!!!!
Mike went with the print out of the trackin report the USPS provided for my 2 day Priority mail form El Segundo CA to here. He tried to say they still haven't arrived, but with the print out he was placed in a corner to scrounge through his dirty unorganized shit hole for them.
THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL! really excellent quality.

Im fuckin SLAmMED with work this week....I should have time next week to finally make the FIREBALL hash, that will be fun and im looking forward to it.
Have a wonderful DAY! stay high!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

woohoo! You'll be giving frenchy a hash run for his money in no time. Posties are so not arsed I don't get it. Why bother getting a job if you couldn't give a f£%k about it or being good at it. Then complain you don't like it lol. Probably


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2015)

Frenchy is my hashish hero. I try to follow his style as closely as possible and use all the same equipment. I even recently purchased the Cuvee strain, which was the closest I could get to the Pinot Noir clone only that he gets from his inner circle..
OMG IM SOOOO EXCITED!! AHH!!! I got a phone call for a job in SAN DIEGO CA!!!!! the manager was super cool, straight shooter...now one more phone interview...then hopefully they fly me out for a face to face interview.
it sounds VERY promising. La Jolla BAbY FUCKIN JOlla.. so weird I just got my wall put up In my house to help sell the bitch . Now a 3 bedroom instead of 2...PERFECT TIMING, houses are selling like hot cakes round here. cant wait to unload this POS on someone else.lmao..joking, its a nice house.but the bathrooms 2 small.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2015)

Go have a taco at George's for me 






















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2015)

Good luck with the interview Ambs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2015)

Georges looks good. Thanks DST. The second interview went well. I had it stuck in a traffic jam on I-5 in Tacoma. She wanted to know if I would fly out. I moved forward in the interview process with a background check. Hoping to hear something more this coming week. 

Frenchy told me I need a new exhaust pipe for my washing machine. I don't know where to get one.  the one I have has segregated accordion like folds trapping the trichomes on the exit out down the drain into the buckets.. I guess I will look around at Lowes for something.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2015)

Mmmmn, I also have the same type of accordian drainage pipe.....but christ I am not the handiest when it comes to machines and electrics. I thought my washing machine was broken the other day when I plugged it in to do a hash run....only to figure out the following day that I had turned the power off to my greenhouse so the plug sockets in there were not actually on...what a dumb mofo, lol...

Good news on the interview. Keeping the good vibes flowing for that.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

My Frenchy modification story:



I made several measurements and then cut away some extra plastic tubing until it was the proper length. Next I made a dry fitting test of the copper elbow and the plastic tubing. 

It was going great until I reached the end of the threads and the collar of the copper hit the plastic tubing. The plastic tubing spun and popped right off of the drain port just like it did when the silicone was wet! Fuuuuuudge (not what I really said)!

OK  plan B. Plastic model cement. I will huff it until I come up with a plan  JK. I cleaned the drain port and the plastic tubing thoroughly with acetone and removed any silicone residue. Then I liberally applied the plastic cement to the hose and slipped it on the drain port, attached the clamp, and proceeded to wait. I gave it a good two hours of cure time and removed the clamp. The tubing was firmly adhered to the port!

Next I screwed on the copper elbow and the plastic tubing held firm 





I reassembled the machine just to see how the elbow lined up with the drain tube hole in the side of the base. It was within tolerances but it was a little high  no you are  no you are  shut up! Where was I? Oh yeah  put the lid back on the tube of glue. I decided to make some changes so that the copper elbow would rest on the bottom of the base. This should add extra support to the drain tube and keep the plastic tube nicely stuck to the drain port.

Everything fit so now I could finish assembling the copper drain assembly. After several design revisions I decided to keep it simple and give myself the most options. By having the tube come out of the side of the base with another male threaded adapter I can hook up plastic tubing and just bend it up and down like the original design, or I can go all Cadillac and add a nice ball valve, or I can go Frenchy and just add an elbow and a cap.
Now it is time for me to glue the copper drain pipe assembly to the plastic tubing. I decided to go with the plastic cement again because it just smells so good.safety break.puff, puff, pass 

Got everything ready and then tried to glue the wrong end to the plastic tubing! Take two. Cleaned away the glue residue and started over with the correct end of the pipe. Went together perfectly and the plastic tube didnt budge one little bit.

Time to reassemble the base! The belt is a little difficult to get back on the motor pulley from this angle but luckily they created a removable panel on the base that makes it easy to access the belt. So I put the base on, being careful to align the pipe with the drain pipe opening. Everything is going smoothly  never a good sign. I remove the belt access panel and run the belt on to the motor pulley. This is when I notice something odd. The belt wasn't straight. 

The tub pulley is higher than the motor pulley. Ugh! I need to take it apart again and adjust one of the pulleys. The tub pulley is not adjustable so that leaves the motor pulley. I loosen the set screw and adjust the pulley easily and reassemble the tub and base. I plug in the machine and turn it on to test everything. It runs but there is a terrible scraping noise. I cant tell what is causing it so I unplug the machine and take it apart again.

The motor pulley has a larger perforated disk on the bottom to act as a fan. This larger disk is rubbing against the tub pulley. 








I can fix this by lowering the motor pulley enough that they dont touch. I go through the whole pulley adjustment procedure again and lower it until it barely clears. Start up the machine and it is still hitting  the pulleys wobble a little and hit when they both wobble together. Adjust the pulleys again and this time it is perfect. The belt is still not straight but it is much better than it was originally.








I screwed the belt panel and base back on and the modification and tune-up is finished! 








Now I just need to finish trimming the last of the Mulanje and I can make some beach sand!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

Continued:

The next day I took off the clamp and the hose stayed in place  yay! I started working on the next part of the drain hose  the copper tubing. I soldered a ½ inch male threaded adapter to a short piece of ¾ inch copper pipe and a ¾ inch copper elbow. When the copper elbow section had cooled enough to handle I washed it and prepared it for assembly with the plastic tubing. 

I made several measurements and then cut away some extra plastic tubing until it was the proper length. Next I made a dry fitting test of the copper elbow and the plastic tubing. 

It was going great until I reached the end of the threads and the collar of the copper hit the plastic tubing. The plastic tubing spun and popped right off of the drain port just like it did when the silicone was wet! Fuuuuuudge (not what I really said)!

OK  plan B. Plastic model cement. I will huff it until I come up with a plan  JK. I cleaned the drain port and the plastic tubing thoroughly with acetone and removed any silicone residue. Then I liberally applied the plastic cement to the hose and slipped it on the drain port, attached the clamp, and proceeded to wait. I gave it a good two hours of cure time and removed the clamp. The tubing was firmly adhered to the port!

Next I screwed on the copper elbow and the plastic tubing held firm 





I reassembled the machine just to see how the elbow lined up with the drain tube hole in the side of the base. It was within tolerances but it was a little high  no you are  no you are  shut up! Where was I? Oh yeah  put the lid back on the tube of glue. I decided to make some changes so that the copper elbow would rest on the bottom of the base. This should add extra support to the drain tube and keep the plastic tube nicely stuck to the drain port.

Everything fit so now I could finish assembling the copper drain assembly. After several design revisions I decided to keep it simple and give myself the most options. By having the tube come out of the side of the base with another male threaded adapter I can hook up plastic tubing and just bend it up and down like the original design, or I can go all Cadillac and add a nice ball valve, or I can go Frenchy and just add an elbow and a cap.
Now it is time for me to glue the copper drain pipe assembly to the plastic tubing. I decided to go with the plastic cement again because it just smells so good.safety break.puff, puff, pass 

Got everything ready and then tried to glue the wrong end to the plastic tubing! Take two. Cleaned away the glue residue and started over with the correct end of the pipe. Went together perfectly and the plastic tube didnt budge one little bit.

Time to reassemble the base! The belt is a little difficult to get back on the motor pulley from this angle but luckily they created a removable panel on the base that makes it easy to access the belt. So I put the base on, being careful to align the pipe with the drain pipe opening. Everything is going smoothly  never a good sign. I remove the belt access panel and run the belt on to the motor pulley. This is when I notice something odd. The belt wasn't straight. 

The tub pulley is higher than the motor pulley. Ugh! I need to take it apart again and adjust one of the pulleys. The tub pulley is not adjustable so that leaves the motor pulley. I loosen the set screw and adjust the pulley easily and reassemble the tub and base. I plug in the machine and turn it on to test everything. It runs but there is a terrible scraping noise. I cant tell what is causing it so I unplug the machine and take it apart again.

The motor pulley has a larger perforated disk on the bottom to act as a fan. This larger disk is rubbing against the tub pulley. 








I can fix this by lowering the motor pulley enough that they dont touch. I go through the whole pulley adjustment procedure again and lower it until it barely clears. Start up the machine and it is still hitting  the pulleys wobble a little and hit when they both wobble together. Adjust the pulleys again and this time it is perfect. The belt is still not straight but it is much better than it was originally.








I screwed the belt panel and base back on and the modification and tune-up is finished! 








Now I just need to finish trimming the last of the Mulanje and I can make some beach sand!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

lol i make mine in a 2 bins with a power drill and 30$ bags lmao its not full melt obviously but i haven't time to be doing 6 different micron bags of trim n ice. the end product is my kind of hash. not face melting like you guys are doing. this blue pit bubble stuff DST has is great but i go ott real easy with it. i like to gradually up my high not get smashed in 2 seconds and feel jittery.

good luck with the job Doc sounds like they're keen for you to have it!


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2015)

Ffs. Not sure I'll be doing all of that lol. And Don. The Blue Pit is just one bag as well. At most I use 2 bags to collect. 70 and 37.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

yours is a lot more bubble than mine. How much agitation do those washing machines give?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

Watch Frenchy's YouTube video. The washing machines spin pretty hard.

Frenchy's coolest method is how he uses buckets with the bottoms removed to make stackable collars. Put a bag on each collar and stack. Run your machine drain water through the bags and rinse. I removed the large amounts from the 73 bag each run and left the others alone. Then after five runs I rinse and collect from all of the bags. 

Super easy and fast!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

A few more mod pics:









Washing:




Pouring:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2015)

THat is fuckin BAD ASS Mohican. mad props!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2015)

a tripped out Hash Washing machine.lol wow
it be nice if Boltbags sold it that way ffs. i really don't see myself riggin mine up like that. i felt the inside of my drain hose today and wasn't even sticky. would be nice to do it your way MO . BUT i aint takin apart my machine and buying a soldering tool/i would prob brake or burn myself / something /and really regret it. My machine isn't a boldtbags machine and it doesn't have screws where yours are.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

I am a tinkerer. I get high and go nuts on this kind of stuff. My family has over 500 patents between them. I came up with a killer idea today. I need to do a patent search and see if it is already been done. If not I may be rolling in it in a few years!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2015)

According to Frenchy it's the cold that is most important from what I glean. And tbh, I have only watched one of his videos. So spinning washing machines, ice shape, and all that is not that important....or is it. I use to use just a kitchen spoon and stir in a bucket. My end result was as good as stuff I get from the washing machine. The machine just takes away the hassle of sitting stirring manually. My machine spins one way, stops, then spins the other, and so on and so forth....

And with the Boldtbag machine, why are they selling machines that still need work done on them? Seems a bit of a rip to me. I bought similar bags to boldt bags from a link whodat sent me and they are great (the whole bags are micron, not just the bottoms). And not pricey at all (20% of the Boldt price).

Good luck with the patent, Mo.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2015)

there is some messed up energy in my house toady.
Alarms have been going off, batterys are going dead and
my scale went berserk and I binned it.
I had 2 recruiters call me today for jobs.
One for a travel gig around the Los Angles area. Sounds exciting and stressful,,when I told her I love to travel, she said that was music to her ears.and I LOLed.. intrested to see how much dough they will lay down for me for that gig.. driving round LA to 5 different medical sites.. .that gig might be up my alley for a little while cuz I never lived in the LA area before.i wanna figure out the twisted freeway system.
Its been a mental project I have had lined up in my mind to concour before I leave this planet.

I have 6.5 oz Fireball Buds on Ice right now in my hash machine, its smells soooo good. I saved a couple oz flower for hash joints.

Good luck MO , I hope you hit it BIG!!!
I know dSt, boldtbags is a rip off!!! I didn't even get a Frenchy t-shirt with the bags.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2015)

talk about massive SHRINKage!! I didn't get chit man, from 6.5 oz, not much at all.
some stray strings on my new bags got into my first pull of hash and I had to pull them out. WTF??

I put too much bud in and my drainage pipe keeps getting plugged.?? adding more water and waiting for the slush to melt..


VERY disappointed with the stitching on these bags catching A LOT OF hash I cant get OUT!!
I want my old bags back!! what a disappointment.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2015)

Come to LA! You just can't use any water while you are here 

Do you have the pressure washer full of ice water for washing that stuff into the middle?

I scoop my hash out with a spoon instead of mashing it together. It always sticks to the bag when I try mashing it. My trick is that I use a 3 gallon bucket (from the paint area of Home Depot) to stretch my bags over. I put the bag in the 3 gallon bucket and the pull the sides down to lift the center of the bag. As it lifts it creates a vacuum and sucks most of the water out of the bag and the hash. Then I scoop the dry patty of gold off of the mesh and plop it on my drying mesh.

I always wash my bags first to get rid of the stray strings and such.

Did you remove some of the teeth from the drain grate?

Each run you will improve your results.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2015)

Indeed. You want to give the shizz a good spray with a fine water spray bottle. I use my hose which has a mad spray setting, but I use to use a air pump spray bottle before that....A bit easier on your hands than a traditional spraybottle.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2015)

Why didn't you post your hash pics here?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2015)

lol, yes indeed. i forgot a bunch of tricks along the way, thanks for the reminders.

I was able to wash that hash out very easily from the stitching by running the water (although not cold filtered, sprayed or pressure washer) over it.
THings Frenchy does in his video which he does but doesn't explain VERBAL are finally making sense to me.

Shoulda washed the bags out new first... no more stray strings after the first run.
My ice had been sitting in a cooler melting all day before i got around to finally finding time to make the hash.. ,
i thought it would be great because it was softer but BAD idea, it was softer but warmer and i never did get the temps to where they needed to be until recycled the ice cold hash water run off back into the washer.
By that time i had done my frist 2 runs and fucked up my second run by having the 160 bag in the middle and the 74 micron bag as my work bag!!

Frenchy is so correct when he says making hash takes A LOT of focus and time and concentration. This is no joke making quality hash.

After a night in my jar my pressed hash, which i did not chop up and dry thoughro enough,
was condensation in the jar. I just chopped it all back up and will wait till it drys out a bit more and press it again.

I have some YETI, OG KUSH, BLUEBERRY HILLS, Pink Querkle to make more hash with today.

What about the pressing in the plastic bag?.. it always sticks terrible for me and i lose a lot on the plastic when peeling the hash away.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2015)

im very sensitive to the dust off this hash, sneezing burning eyes right now, my brain is on fire.. smells really strong but I don't have the quality I was hoping for.

Maybe after I press this when its drier I will be able to roll a Cannoli.
It was too crumbly before. I know i got quality if I got sticky Hash that holds together to roll a Cannoli with. That much I learned for realz.all by myself.wish I could give you a sample of my SLH hash. I nailed it with that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2015)

this is the washed pile of bud I used to make that hash. pathetic.lol, I know, I know..
I would get all excited as the water drained from the 74 micron bag, saying.."Oh my god, there is a massive amount of hash here".. then as the bottom of the bag appeared major disappointment would set in and I would repeat 4 times.. THATS IT??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2015)

UP NEXT.
Diversity Hash.. a mix of only buds, no trim...

Blueberry hills
Blue Pit
OG KUSH
Yeti
Pink Querkle


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice stash of flavours Ambs.

And wait until it's dry before pressing, then less will stick to the plastic. I know Frenchy does it immediately, but I leave mine overnight before pressing. I don't want any water staying in there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks DSt, LOL! sounds like your very familiar with Frenchy and all his fuck up ness. I devoted follower of him but he drives me CRAZY! I cant understand half of what he says and he never tells you how much ice to put in!!!!
and I found a Frenchy fiberoptic Pubic hair in ONE OF MY BAGs!!
it must have been imbedded in the bag for some extra stiching as a BONUS.hee hee Bahahahahaaa knuck knuck


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

Eeeeeck, nowt worse than a pube where it shouldn't be. I have watched 1 Frenchy video and there is def some technique from his that is quality for sure. Not earth shatteringly new but tweaked by him I guess. I still do it the way I am use too. For the ice, forget about buying bags of it. That stuff melts in like 10 seconds. Clear some space in your freezer and make solid Tupperware boxes of ice. Then smash the bricks up....you get pretty hardcore ice lol. I also use the ice from my fridge as a top up to the bricks as it's generally been in there for a while and is also solid. As much ice as you can get away with imo. I was told by a dudethat the ice from my fridge wasn't cold enough...I just looked at the guy and went, okdoky, everyone always knows better when it comes to the world of weed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2015)

LOL. yeah
well I have come to the conclusion for my machine that less ice is better for me. My water gets colder faster .Plus the clogging of slush and ice for drainage is a real downer and i am tired messin with that time consuming set back
... I have had some major machine constipation problems these last couple days.. and not until this last run did I understand that simple solution was less ice more water...and my 2nd run results were BETTER with less ice. It took me all morning non stop and now well into the afternoon to make this hash , how Frenchy can do a pound in 2 hours is pretty fuckin amazing.

Im real happy with the color and the pull.
i separated out 2 batches and ran 2 completely fresh runs with 2 pulls each,,(adding more water to the same batch and running a second time)
less weed is also better per run i think, at least with buds.
I will let it dry for a while before pressing.
My results for both runs 1st pull were dead on nice soft beach sand.

The smaller plate is my 45 micro bags. I was unable to roll a Cannolli with my Fireball fuck up hash, I sure am hoping I will be able to with this new stuff!
I hope your plane ride was good and have fun in your garden!!!
maybe one day I can hop a plane with my bags and machine and make some hash for you.!Take cAre DST ole pal.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

I got the bags and the machine here already And yes, enough water to drain the trichs out is important too.

Catch you later Meisje!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2015)

I get ice from the water store. Nice big chunks and it is pure water. I also get a few 5 gallon sparkletts jugs full of water to run.

I also put the ice and water in the pump sprayer for rinsing the bags.

I leave all of my bags staked except for my work bag and my 73. Those I clean each run. I will run six to eight times. I have done as many as twelve.

Sounds like you figured out the perfect ice ratio. 

I love being able to twist the knob and let the washer run. Then when it is finished, I just open the valve and pour out the nectar 

It is ten times easier and faster.

I believe you can trade the pube in to Frenchy for some hash. Like a golden ticket 

Why I otta

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2015)

I just made the best freakin hash this side of the Mississippi. 
it Is like beyond sticky. Its like super glue.
I could barely get it off the plastic and my hands. It was the craziest feeling not being able to get it off even with washing with rubbing alcohol like 10 times . I finally controlled the beast and her little offsprings.
WHAT a MIX I got..  im getting it down, slowly, still with a lot of room for stepping it up and improving my skillz . I am very lucky to have you here for the ride.. being amongst such masters hashers here is a blessing.
Thank you all for your help , support, and encouragement . mad respect to ya'll.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2015)

now that's a pretty sight! mad colours to it!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2015)

You are a badass hash maker DAT! 

What does it smell like?


----------



## The Dawg (May 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You are a badass hash maker DAT!
> 
> What does it smell like?


Chicken


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2015)

it smells like gods vagina


----------



## supreme bean (May 3, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dr. Amber Trichome's dictated a report for
> Mrs. FIreball, ::::
> 
> MORBID OBESITY
> ...


Nice pics as per usual.Read something that said harvesting abit early is where peak THC is at .Hows the art going.Did you enjoy the book?BTW.happy new year!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2015)

I think I read something that said best to harvest after peak for hash in the NorthWest Leaf mag this month. Its a concentrates issue.
Doing well, rolling some J's now with hash getting ready to go hiking.
Not been doing any art at all!!
How about you , are you still making those cute fat women stone sculptures ,still selling them to old women.>?
that big fat caramel looking puck I made.. well I stuck it in a jar and left for 4 days. When I came home there were little white shadowy circles, like 3 , lookin like mold on it! very faint and when I touched them they disappeared.


----------



## supreme bean (May 5, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I think I read something that said best to harvest after peak for hash in the NorthWest Leaf mag this month. Its a concentrates issue.
> Doing well, rolling some J's now with hash getting ready to go hiking.
> Not been doing any art at all!!
> How about you , are you still making those cute fat women stone sculptures ,still selling them to old women.>?
> that big fat caramel looking puck I made.. well I stuck it in a jar and left for 4 days. When I came home there were little white shadowy circles, like 3 , lookin like mold on it! very faint and when I touched them they disappeared.


Hi,sounds like yer making hash.great idea.best smoke ever in my opinion.Like yourself,not making art,or selling.seems anything moral is unlucrative.sorry if i gave the impression that i was a successful artist.havent sold in years-still,theres other reasons for making art.
Im quite fond of c99.your waterfarm pics from the other site were inspiring.


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2015)

Take your puck and put it in the fridge till it hardens and then use a frozen cheese grater to make a fine powder. Then let the powder dry in your fridge for a week. Drying is paramount before you ball it up or press it.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2015)

Thanks Bean, yeah that book was pretty good. It took me about 7 months to finally finish reading it. The end was GREAT!! I ended up getting a small kindle cuz I wanted to read "I shoulda Robbed a bank Instead" by Hugh Von, available in e book only. That was such a great funny lil read. now im reading " You get so Alone That it just Makes sense" P0ems by Charles Bukowski and "DEAr Boy" a bio about Keith Moon. Both aren't that great. Im searching for another good dark funny book.

Wow Mohican, I never heard about that method before. Frenchy sure didn't say nothing bout that.I think that is a a crazy thing to do. I think I would lose a lot more hash on that cheese grater then I would like. I just cant seem to get the art of Marijuana down at all.

Heres a couple funny pages from the Black Tuna Diarys, Bean.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2015)

wow , just checked my hash again and MORE MOLD!!! so im going to grate it @Mohican , thanks for the tip. cheese grater in freezer and mouldy hash in fridge. Even my Fireball hash started to grow white puffy patches of it too!!! this SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supreme bean (May 6, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow , just checked my hash again and MORE MOLD!!! so im going to grate it @Mohican , thanks for the tip. cheese grater in freezer and mouldy hash in fridge. Even my Fireball hash started to grow white puffy patches of it too!!! this SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!


Hi.sounds like you need to remove more moisture b4 fridgin.Sorry,i just picked up the thread very recently,so,im not sure which extraction method ur using.i assume it involves water.Anyway.I SUPER love love HASHISH.just remembering 20 years ago ,pre 
home grown days,just hash no weed.Also that amazing smell of the Dutch coffeee shops.soooo Roadside Attraction.

I was gonna say.my prefered method would be ,dry screen over super-fine steel mesh.After the the buds are 100% dry and crushed to a powder.I heard that mold can be very bad for you.lung infections i assume.

thanks for your kind word re;book.TBH, i read it so long ago i cant remember any of it.hah.just thought just you might like it cos ,you just moved to that area.Seems like youre an outdoors type.
I will just have to read it again soon.

BTD.funny but grim.reminds me of william burrughs ,Junky.far too close to reality,but mesmerising,ludicros.thanks.And ,yes i cant spell.
BUT.Im SO,extremely High that im on the moon.
C99.is the culprit.Ive had very painfull tendenitis in my shoulder.I am amazeed at the pain-killing ability of this strain.Sorry,Amber.
bit besides the point .but when you have a revelation- you gotta get it out there.

Hey,There tends to be alot of moisture and contamination in a fridge.how do you dry in a frigde?
just wondering.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

gentle heat and open air multiple folding and working. I always compress as much water out straight away soon as i press out the bags. then gentle back of veg light heat for a few hours turning.

never put weed or hash in the fridge. for example if you put a loaf of store bought bread in a fridge it will mould 6 times faster than on the counter top.

everyone has their own hash method. don't blindly follow anyone's, the likely hood of repeating it perfectly are way too long imo. sorry I don't mean to sound like bashing but to hear those gorgeous looking shish pucks are mouldy is breaking my heart. I've about a gram of weed to last me haha


----------



## supreme bean (May 6, 2015)

I hear you dude,just trying to be helpful-honest.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

I often put my hash in the fridge. Fridges have low humidities and unless your hash is still wet, should ultimately dry the remaining out, only slower. Leave a bit of meat in a fridge uncovered and it dries out to hell.....just saying.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

that's it though, leave it uncovered it will oxidise with the air already sealed in with it. my fridge nearly always has condensation on the back if not ice. i wouldn't agree they are low humidity at all D. where's yorkie hahhahaa


----------



## supreme bean (May 6, 2015)

If I put MY IMAGINARY hash in the fridge,my wife would mistake it for chocolate.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

I just put the hygrometer in the fridge, 37% in there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

oooh scientific approach. I've probably got mine set to stun or something lol. I'll get mine in there when i get home haha

I know your hash is the shiznit so...


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

I didn't have a lab coat on though......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2015)

after overnight in the fridge the pucks look ok but the Fireball chips of hash were still moist. . I tried the frozen cheese grater and the hash went flying all over the table. and got stuck to the grater. I got my Bear Grylls knive out and started choppin it up and then I don't really know what to do.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

The only thing I can think of is to rolling pin it out as thin as you can possibly get it to help dry it up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2015)

okily doekily DST. I can do that! have you ever seen mould on hash like that DST?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

take scissors to it and cut/shave strips off then allow it to dry in ambient temp doc.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

Sure, I've had it happen before on a bit that I never dried out enough. I made edibles with it in the end.....in fact those edibles were the trippiest ones I have ever made. I gave some to friends who were leaving to live in Canada, and they got so messed up, couldn't find their way home, etc.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2015)

oh yeah the scissors work GREAT! thanks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2015)

done chopping, feel like I have carpal tunnel now. im just going to let it dry for a while and might just leave it like this, its easier just to stick it in my bong and joints chopped up like this anyway. have a beautiful day!!!! I im going to smoke some of this mouldyhash now! BYE BYE!!!


----------



## supreme bean (May 6, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh yeah the scissors work GREAT! thanks.


I would wipe the mould with grapefruit seed extract.seems to be on the surface only.

Rule of the Bone.Russel Banks.Fantastic book.American classic.Dark and funny as it gets.


----------



## supreme bean (May 6, 2015)

Opps ,I now observe madam.there is no surface to wipe .lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2015)

hahaha, thanks for the tidbit on that book. I will get a sample downloaded on my kindle now!!!! whoo hoo!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

sounds just about pliable enough for the scissor treatment. should be dry in a few hours.

smoke on Ambz


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2015)

You can put it in the freezer and then chop it some more if you want to make sure you have carpal tunnel syndrome.

What you have now looks fine 

Keep it cold and dry - fridge works well. Do you still have the dehumidifier?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2015)

ya still got the dehumidifier.
i left the hash sitting like that in the kitchen cupboard for a week, it smells really great and looks a lot drier now.

I love the Book supreme bean! I haven't been able to put it down.
its quite amazing how the writer is able to really make himself seem like that homeless 14 year old boy ! I cried when he cried, when he was on the bus when I-Man said he was going back to Jamaica and then Bones he gives him all his dirty money to go.

Im at the part now in the book where he met his father in Jamaica and him and I-man are hanging out at the Mothership.
I am 73 % done.
Im wondering if Froggy aka Rose will turn up again in the book. That was really sad about how Buster Brown treated her and how Bones step father treated him too!
the bikers, the squatting life....what a wild story!!!


----------



## supreme bean (May 10, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ya still got the dehumidifier.
> i left the hash sitting like that in the kitchen cupboard for a week, it smells really great and looks a lot drier now.
> 
> I love the Book supreme bean! I haven't been able to put it down.
> ...


Hi Amber,So happy you are enjoying the book-one of my faves for sure.Bit of a rollercoaster.heh heh more surprises in store-i will keep it zipped for now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2015)

I cant believe that SLUT midnight Star fucked BONE! he was only 15!!! the book took a dive after my last report. It was torture trying to get through the cave scene/ hallucinations when Bone was meeting I and I and him wanting to go back to lame ass Upstate nY. I don't know what his problem was when he called Buck up and Buck wanted to come to Mobay and party it up with him. and FRoggy died. all big bummers for me.
Im still reading it. Im 94% done.
What else should I read after this Bean?. I like your taste.


----------



## supreme bean (May 12, 2015)

Yea,I realised you hadnt got to the tragic stuff in your previous post-You might like Meditations in Green,by Stephen Wright.


----------



## supreme bean (May 12, 2015)

Also,
Slaughterhouse 5.by KV.
Alice in Wonderland. LC
Burmese Days. GO
Fear and Loathing....HST.
Doors of perception.AH
The Teachings of Don Juan.CC.
etc.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2015)

Dark Tower series starting with the Gunslinger - Stephen King's best work. 

Should keep you busy for a year 







He stopped writing them for a while because it freaked him out!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

the gunslinger is awesome. Dark.


----------



## supreme bean (May 17, 2015)

Darker than a blind man in a cave, looking for a black bat which isnt there?


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2015)

Darker!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions.
Meditations in Green by Wright is not available on my kindle, unfortunately.
I will check to see if I can get samples of the other books Supreme Bean.
I did read Pet Cemetery a long time ago and enjoyed it very much,. I have tried to read some other Steven Kings with no luck, but will try some samples of the suggestions.

I haven't smoked in about 10 days. Im trying to get my tolerance levels down plus I am trying to be much more serious with attaining my abdominal 6 pack with Jillian Michaels and my ganja gives me the munchies. Also quit drinkin which has really helped flatten my lower abs. Even giving up one or 2 beers a night has helped!

Our big ole Rhodidendrums have finally FLOWERED!! we are always the last ones in the neighborhood for bloomin for some odd reason. The bees are going freakin NUTS in them.
Have a terrific weekend!


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2015)

Smoke sativa. It makes you work out all day. It is what Arnold Schwarzenegger used in the Pumping Iron movie. If you have never seen it I would highly recommend it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2015)

ok I guess I can try sticking to my C99.
This is where I was at a couple weeks ago with my abs. I added a new Jillian Michaels DVD to the mix so as not to plateau with the 6 pack in 6 weeks workout DVD., Hopefully I will look REDICULOUS in no time,with more definition.
 .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2015)

these are the 2 Jillian DVDs I presently use.


----------



## supreme bean (May 17, 2015)

Yeasus! My god your a honky?
I gave up drinking 2 years ago.now i can see muscles i never knew existed.smart move.
C99.great for workouts,walkabouts.

Slaughter House 5. Kurt Vonnegut.have u read it?

Btw.nice tummy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2015)

LOL. yeh im a honkey tonk women.
now Slughterhouse-Five sounds right up my alley!
Im pretty sure my man, Bukowski, recommended him as well. or not. anyway I was able to download a sample on my kindle, thanks lil niglet.
was tickled pink to see my broccoli plants are flowering outside. whoo hoo. me love me some brockOlee! C99 it shall be den. laterz onz cats


----------



## supreme bean (May 17, 2015)

birdy by william warton-another good one.

I find C99 very physical in effect.I lost contact with my feet recently-felt like i was levitating.very odd.Very good anti -inflamatory i find.


----------



## supreme bean (May 17, 2015)

Eating coconut oil is supposed to burn off fat round the mid section.I love coco oil.great for extracting all the yummy stuff for making edibles.Seems inplausable,eating fat to get slim-however.Fat is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2015)

coconuts oil hurts my stomach. And one time it got accidently liquefied and made a huge mess that took long time to clean up.
I got that sample of Birdy now too, thanks beaner. 
I tried to melt my hash today into a puck but it just all crumbled up .
I repackaged all my hash and am really happy with the storage and presentation! 
I have the perfect amount of medical marijuana supply now , I can just kick back and enjoy the fruits of my painstakingly difficult labor of producing such wonderful product!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2015)

hahahha fat is stranger then fiction! LOL! that's so funny.hee hee


----------



## supreme bean (May 18, 2015)

Shame about the coco oil.tis great stuff.How much hash you got honky?looks like you got some Amsterdam Coffee Shop in yer living room-nice.me love hash.Looks like some variety too.damn.


----------



## supreme bean (May 18, 2015)

Hey Amber,what yo medicating for?Here in the UK,weed is not recognised as a medicine.by the medical community that is.
So.i remember back on IC mag, you mentioned some injury you had (?)and hopefully your chosen medication has helped you recover
or deal with pain.what has been your experience using herb for an injury.????????????
I have this painfull tendonitis in my shoulder for 7 months now.Have only just discovered that sativa strains seem to reduce pain possibly via reducing inflammation. 
What do you think? 

You will like birdy


----------



## supreme bean (May 18, 2015)

On a roll dudes-My first home grow.Two Durban poisons.each plant in 40 litre of soil.just watered no nutes.
400 watt mh.12/12 from day one.each plant reached 8 foot high.10 inches between nodes.looked like a tree.
flowering time 10 weeks. yield 9 oz dry.
When i grew it in the garden,the potency was devastating. 20 years ago and still the strongest pot ive ever had.
These days i cant grow monsters.so its mostly indica dom hybrids.
Cant complain about that either-theres some lovely indicas around.
All good meds,in the right application.
May the Weed be with You!


----------



## supreme bean (May 18, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahha fat is stranger then fiction! LOL! that's so funny.hee hee


You bring out my inner comedian!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2015)

I got likes A LOT of hash lil UK niglet. my scale broke .
Its a lot of different stains in the mix.. some pure Super Lemon Haze hash, a lil Jack Herer and Casey Jones , a lot of a mix mash hash mixed toghther of Fireball, Yeti, Pink Querkle, Blueberry Hillz, Dog Kush, BLue Pit.
I got some bi-ateral shoulder arthritis, cervical disc degeneration. it was a bicycle accident in philthadelphia PA that got me shoulder/neck injurys and got me my Medical Marijuana card. An old Vietnameze man opened his car door right as I was passing. I took off the car door with the force of my bicycle. Ive gotten a lot better from those injurys now. Its my bi-lateral shoulder arthritis that is annoying me mostly.
Your duban Poison sounds really killer.

Im not sure about what strains work best. Its really an individual thing and how your body reacts to that strain. Like I really don't like my C99. its too much of a frontal lobe sting and puts a tremendous amount of strain on my eyebrows.

the super lemon haze that I have now in my collection is a WONDERFUL lemon skunk leaning pheno with amazing relaxing benefits both cerebral and muscular.

What else are yu smoking, whats the scene like where you live?


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2015)

My Jillanje oil worked great for my migraines and the Jesus OG oil worked great on a friends hand arthritis. It is made with coconut oil 

When I was smoking the Mr Goo hash daily I lost 30 pounds and got so much work done! 

I need to find a new job again. I resigned from the place I was working today. They screwed up my benefits and then refused to fix them.

I need to start a seed and extract company!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2015)

THe health care scene is in complete collapse. I just got off the phone with a health insurance agent for the latest scoop , I was looking for better coverage,a lower deductible, She told me that any group health insurance will be cheaper then individual.
The best option, in the interim between jobs, would be to get SHORT TERM MEDICAL .
a 6 month policy would run you and your wife about 200 bucks a month.
. The largest insurance Individual Health Insurance company just folded TODAY> completely BROKE! and things are just getting worse. All we can hope for at this point is for a new president to pull the Obama care and put our old system back in place.
GOod luck Mohican, I hope you can get another gig soon.

I wasn't completely honest with all my medical issues. I also have high anxiety and attention defiect disorder. bad insomnia (mostly due to my shoulders)
so what im looking for is a relaxing herb because I have too much energy. The super lemon haze relaxes my eyes, mind and body.

I was checkin out my C99 with my scope today. I have a about an ounce I don't want anymore.


----------



## supreme bean (May 19, 2015)

Hello Everybody.Thank you Amber for the feedback-Yuk ,yo bike accident sounded bad-hope its getting better.
I dont think anything will change here.The powers that be are protecting the pharma/drug producers.
there is no "scene" here.Pot is something that kids do-then they grow out of it ,become responsible adults.lol.

Anyhow,I wish there was some friendly dudes round here.been here ten years-not made a single friend.
i would need a lobotomy first.
And, while you may detect the slightest hint of bitterness.I will say i my defence(.Due to a bodged Knee op a year ago.followed by a torn bicep tendon.)I feel like i have been fed through a mincer.Pain is my constant companion.

AND.My shoulder also is causing insomnia and effecting my personality-whats left of it.
Also.Im now Quite Addicted to opiates due to pain etc-Another fucking issue i have to deal with at some point.
But for now thats impossible. 

Hey Amber.you can send me that C99.still waiting fot the moldy bud you offered a while back.
C99 is wierd.SOOOOOOOOOOO potent.makes me feel like im shaking inside.
Actually, im not used to such grass.every bong hit is a giggy ride.I have built no tolerance to it at all.

Ive have got some PURE AK (ak47)very nice smoke-not too potent.dont stink either.
Got some WARLOCK also.Same hybrid a Cheese.its good.abit harsh.

Ran out of C99 for now.Im relieved sort of.phew.
I really prefer the indicas for regular use.Im also very physical.I find it hard to be innactive enuf for my body to heal.
Indicas can really put u on yer arse and keep you there.Thats what i need-a nice lump of Charas.

Cheers.


----------



## supreme bean (May 19, 2015)

Good luck with the job hunt dude.I stopped working prior to a knee operation A YEAR AGO.
Havent had a payday since.Ha Ha Ha(Im going nuts).


----------



## supreme bean (May 19, 2015)

Hindu Kush .Looking for a relaxing strain?this one sounds good.


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2015)

Instead of a hot water bottle I used an iron set to it's lowest setting (silk for mine) to press my hash.



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supreme bean (May 20, 2015)

Man,You are so domesticated! Shirts next i Suppose?


----------



## supreme bean (May 20, 2015)

Anybody watch Archer?


----------



## The Dawg (May 21, 2015)

Guess Who's Back Yuppie Ki Yaa.Finally Paid My Cable Bill.Them Fuckers Got Ya By The Short Hairs I Tell Ya.Your Looking Great And You Got A House Kewl Bean Apt Living Sucks I Wouldn't Grow In 1 Atleast Not In My Area.Whats Funny Is I Mow A Couple Apt Complexes And I Know Of 2 Grows Going On The Smell Plus All The Foil On The Windows Are Dead give Aways Lol

Amyway Im Freaken Stoned On Some G-13 Blue Vemon Which Bring Me To Answer You Question From A Couple Pages Ago. Does Leds Take Longer To Flower And Im With 6er On This 1 Blue Vemon Finished Up 2 Weeks Ago I Just Jared Up 2 More This Am And The Last 1 Looks 2 Weeks Before She's Done. All Were Planted In My 4 Plant BubblePonics Unit At The Same Time. Hell Look On The Bright Side The Longer They Take To Finish The Fatter The Bud. Peace And Bacon Grease


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 21, 2015)

it would get confiscated im afraid Supreme, or I would. We are going to roll like 25 joints of it and give the joints away to nice young hippy beggers through out Seattle. We gave a real real real fine Jack Herer/ casey Jones, Blue Pit, Yeti, DOg, Pink querkle mix of hash sprinkled with super lemon haze ganja roach rolled in Pride rainbow papers.,, to a sweet young thing and her adorably hot young boyfriend with the blond curly hair and the sign that said his body had been taken over by a Ninja. It was a strange exchange of vibes,

I thought that was a raisinete/mulkai seed Mohican. You really did a good job tricking me with your avatar. never did I ever think it was HASH! hahahaha.Good luck with the job search and with your new business endevours with the concentrates, you make really killer produts and would do very well in the industry.

Hi Dawgie! sorry to hear about your internet connections again, nice to see your trippy posts and your still doing great and still smoking that mighty fine ganja you know how to grow.

I sit staring out my hotel window staring at Mt. Rainier in the distance. Its covered by light fluffy white and light blue rain clouds.calm overcast.. Its 82 degrees and humid here.Tomorrrow is my last day at this contract. Its been a rough 6 months doing work with this hospital.

Have a wonderful Holiday weedkind week end!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 21, 2015)

look at this pot farm, fuckin EPIC! this dude is living the dream, the fuckin dream man.


----------



## supreme bean (May 22, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> look at this pot farm, fuckin EPIC! this dude is living the dream, the fuckin dream man.


Reminds me of a recent story.the Italian Army is growing pot for medical use.Cool,first time the military have been useful.lol.
Just jiving aboot the c99.Yeah .go for a walk.give it to tramps,whatever-just hate to think of those buds in with the trash.lol lol.
That farms gonna get spotted by planes.is it legal to grow on such a vast scale?

Yeah, if i had my time again.i would commit more of it to the herb-get me a farm and get a bear for a guard dog,oh yeah!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 22, 2015)

nice Basil Wolvertoon avatar Beaner.
that farm with the bear guard dog is a 100 percent legal Oregon grow . you know EPic Orchard from IC mag. i like to follow his outdoor grows, they are the fuckin bomb. i went to an Italian restaurant and ate the Eggplant parm with a Cannolli for desert and i have been in major pain all night and cant sleep my tummyhurts so bad. tomorrow goin be rough day. cant smoke in hotel room to lazy to go to car and burn a j. That birdy book is weird. i got frustrated with it and went back to my drug smuggling books.lol


----------



## supreme bean (May 22, 2015)

Yea,love that spaghetti hair.oops,sorry to mention italian food.
Sorry about birdy.Wierd in what way?I gave you some books titles that have stuck in my mind.Mr Nice,by Howard Marks is the only drug smuggling
book i can recall.its not great.
Read alot of modern American literature.mostly modern classics,However i would consider George Orwell to be the greatest writer.

Havent finished.Back after dinner.


----------



## supreme bean (May 22, 2015)

Mmmm. Stir fry with Baked Tofu.
Hope you are feeling good now.Not the best way to start the hols.hey ho.
I ordered a book called CANDY MAN by Vincent King.I was doing some research on psychedelic literature.this book is bonkers.
Theres some mad reads about.Might get me a bumper FAT FREDDYS CAT.
I dont think anyone would get frustrated with FFC.Give it a whirl girl.

Im hooked on painting now -been at it all day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 22, 2015)

oh i feel like shit, so tired. 2 hrs sleep last night, im just finishing up my last patient of the day then got a 3 hr drive over Snoqualmie and Blewitts pass into Central Washgington through holiday traffic for work tomorrow. I had 2 asshole old men patients today. Mean old smelliy miserable goats. u know , the kind that smell like nicoteen and thier fingertips are all yeller just like their underware with the Brown tarstains, grumpy as can be. and a nice sexy nurse like me to take care of them, oh the NERVE! someone should give em a lethal dose right now and put em out of their misery.
Everytime i go to a kinda more upscale restaurant for better food then fast food i get fukin sick! waste my money and get sick! never again.. im sticking to WENDYS baked potatoes and salads and subway has good salads,....KEEP ON TRUCKIN! but actaally the only salad i want right now is a salad bowl of black afganistan hash with opium mixed with some Girl Scout Cookies.. thats what i call a salad bowl.


----------



## The Dawg (May 22, 2015)

Damn The Bad Luck Sis. I'm Sending Positive Vibes For The Ride Home


----------



## supreme bean (May 23, 2015)

Bummer.However doc,i enjoyed the descriptive text about the old geezers.I can just imagine the bloated old farts.HOORAY for the 
sexy nurse.Get well soon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2015)

work.!
U ever read WEED Nation ?I heard It explains how to get high in a hotel without paying for the smoke damages.
You put the shower on hot... let it run for 5 minutes to steam up the bathroom, turn the bathroom fan let it run for 5 minutes and then do your bong hit. I scored with this cosmetic bag. Its a Caboodles.


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2015)

You take the hit in the steam. The steam grabs the odor and neutralizes it. I would do this in my parents house when I was younger. Then I found incense. It gave me a reason for having a lighter, matches, ashes, and a burnt hemp smell. My little metal incense burner had a lid. If they had ever opened it, they would have seen all of my roaches. Now I am as big a fan of good incense as I am of good cannabis strains.


----------



## supreme bean (May 24, 2015)

Cool.I was in Dam 2 years ago.there was a sign in the room.it said .If you smoke in the Room.Your ARSE in on the STREET.
I was wondering if this applied to VAPES.Nice Bong.I been doing C99 in da vape.better than smoking for this strain.Will have some
AVB.for medibles.
I never read weed nation.Better than FFC?
My Av is in love.He found a babe and shes Smokin!


----------



## supreme bean (May 24, 2015)

Tell me the name of the restaurant where u got sick.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2015)

.. the name of the restaurant I got sick from is called VINCE's Italian restaurant in Federal Way Wa. If you got back to Dam beanz u gots to stay at the apartment house for rent across from me Auntie Els. You get a kitchen, laundry room and HUGE garden with a lil pond and to smoke unmolested in the heart of it all mate! I hooked up many a rollituper ... all for a very reasonable price. its called the Garden




den House.
my next trip to Europe will be to Barcelona and to Figurese where Dali lived has his museum with the Huge eggs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You take the hit in the steam. The steam grabs the odor and neutralizes it. I would do this in my parents house when I was younger. Then I found incense. It gave me a reason for having a lighter, matches, ashes, and a burnt hemp smell. My little metal incense burner had a lid. If they had ever opened it, they would have seen all of my roaches. Now I am as big a fan of good incense as I am of good cannabis strains.


we were just talkin bout how hash reminds of insense and how it burns like insence and has that fuel smell to it. What kinda of incense would you recommend? im quite sensitive to perfumes and chemical smells.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2015)

I once floated my pot plants in a little swimming pool with rubber duckies.


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2015)

Temple incense. Little black cylinders. Smells like sweet hash and burns forever.


----------



## supreme bean (May 25, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> we were just talkin bout how hash reminds of insense and how it burns like insence and has that fuel smell to it. What kinda of incense would you recommend? im quite sensitive to perfumes and chemical smells.


Nag Champa.THE ONLY INCENSE.Is this a test.Cos i just passed with flying colours.yee-haa!
Bad incense fucks me up!


----------



## supreme bean (May 25, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> .. the name of the restaurant I got sick from is called VINCE's Italian restaurant in Federal Way Wa. If you got back to Dam beanz u gots to stay at the apartment house for rent across from me Auntie Els. You get a kitchen, laundry room and HUGE garden with a lil pond and to smoke unmolested in the heart of it all mate! I hooked up many a rollituper ... all for a very reasonable price. its called the Garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supreme bean (May 25, 2015)

YEA.Thanks for the hook-up .i will defo check it out next time i go to the dam.Likewise if you want to do some cycling in
Spain ,my bro in law does Accom and cycle tours in a village south of Barcelona.Hes got bikes plus a van.His Website is called
. Hes smoker friendly and grows nice tomatoes.(cough).lo0k it up .Barcelona is fab.I love the Spanish.
Theres some places where you can buy weed /morrocan hash.Las Ramblas usually has some dudes hanging around selling hash.
Watch your wallets.while transacting.Theres lots to see in Barca.
The Dali Museum is Great Also.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2015)

I don't like the smoke the incense makes, it makes me cough and choke .make my eyes water and nose itch.
I tested the Dog for sleep effects and after about an hour fell asleep for 4 hours straight. so I will try again tonite before bedtime.


----------



## supreme bean (May 25, 2015)

Does it feel like the bottom has dropped out of your world ?
Eat at VINCES.Feel the world drop out of your bottom!


----------



## supreme bean (May 25, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don't like the smoke the incense makes, it makes me cough and choke .make my eyes water and nose itch.
> I tested the Dog for sleep effects and after about an hour fell asleep for 4 hours straight. so I will try again tonite before bedtime.


Eh?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2015)

Breeder Boutique DOG kush.
gawd Damn Vinces!! don't mention that name PLEASE..those fuckin guidos .. the place smelled like mold . food tasted great but the pain later was tortore. Its jus not right.
What a joke their website is making it out like its ITALY , that place is in the GETTO! with bums pissin in the corner .


----------



## supreme bean (May 25, 2015)

nice place.


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2015)

Have you started reading the Gunslinger yet?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2015)

anthanks for reminding Mohican. I just downloaded a free sample. man I just got baked smoking some hash. Gonna do some Rodney Yee Yoga and then Jillians Killer abs. I rented a couple movies.. Hot Tub Time Machine #2, which looks off the hook hysterical . and The dark depressing movie , Cake, but from what I seen of the trailer with Jen Aniston it looks kinda funny , dark funny.
Wish I had another day off from work.oh well, I gotta work when I can.
I got another job interview for Friday. I sharpened up my resume by adding this symbol next to my name to make it POP a little bit.


----------



## supreme bean (May 26, 2015)

The Cronenbergs have now left the building.


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2015)

Had a nice workout session today. Love how I feel


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2015)

im thinkin bout getting this avatar as a tatt.
I have this misfits skull in pink on the left arm.. so I can put radioactive skull in yellow on the right arm 
I read the sample of the Gunslinger and im so disappointed. They gave me just the intro and the Forword to read so I have no idea what the book is going to be like. ill have to get it out hardcopy at the library.

Im still finishing up my other book.. "Snow on the Palms" its about a Palm Beach Florida guy who smuggled cocaine and lived in that wealthy town back when cocaine was hot on the scene disco area . its not bad.

So what kinda workout routine you into Mohican? Im glad your getting into the grove.
Im really starting to feel my body change and my obliques are really starting to get ripped.Im loving it to. so I ordered another Jillian Michaels DVD today I love her cute black shorts.


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2015)

Bench press, free weights, leg machine, pull-ups, squats. I can really feel my knee weakness when I do squats. Each day I feel stronger. I need to get rid of this bag of cement I carry around inside my body. 

I just picked up almost the whole set of Dark Tower books on paperback at Goodwill for a dollar each!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2015)

all my friends raved about the dark tower series. I read the gunslinger and didn't think much of it. Didn't grab me I guess, never bothered with the rest.

probably just me though.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2015)

Gunslinger is actually a collection of short stories he wrote for a magazine when he was young. When you know about this it makes the disjointedness of the Gunslinger more understandable. The next book - The Drawing of the Three - it will absolutely blow your mind.

Beware the Devil Grass!

*Devil Grass* is a drug used by the people of Mid-World. It is a grass capable of growing in most locations, including inhospitable locations like the Mohaine Desert.

It is a narcotic and is very addicting. It is usually smoked, but long-time users (for example Tull's addict, Nort) may end up chewing it. These chewers have green teeth and an unpleasant odor.

Roland Deschain was forced to burn the weed while crossing the Mohaine. He was careful to sleep upwind of the campfires.​


The world is moving on 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2015)

that does make more sense i guess. thanks for the headsup Mo!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2015)

huh?say what


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

You won't know until you know. Ya know?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2015)

lol. yea sure what ever u say.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2015)

Well its FInally Friday peoples! Hells YES! time to PARTY!
im Jus chillaxing on my Lounge Chair on my deck in the GORGEOUS sunshine...and im
Im so super constipated so I put on a pair of adult diapers under my sexy bikini , grabbed meself a tall glass of sparkly sunsweet Prune Juice, a bag of prunes, a couple nice big Bananas and packed myself a mASSIVE bong hit of Dog Kush with some hash and im going just let the shit boil up and explode . it feels great to be home!
Ya'll have yourselfs a fantastic weekend now, ya hear! laterz on
Piece owt Ambz.


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

Such poetry!

Draw a picture of it!


----------



## DST (May 29, 2015)

Changing explosive shitty nappies is part of my life just now, and for the foreseeable coming years....quite fun when you have a Yin wriggling around with crap all over the shop, let's hope the next ones more cooperative. Have a fun and nappy/diaper free weekend. DST


----------



## The Dawg (May 29, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Well its FInally Friday peoples! Hells YES! time to PARTY!
> im Jus chillaxing on my Lounge Chair on my deck in the GORGEOUS sunshine...and im
> Im so super constipated so I put on a pair of adult diapers under my sexy bikini , grabbed meself a tall glass of sparkly sunsweet Prune Juice, a bag of prunes, a couple nice big Bananas and packed myself a mASSIVE bong hit of Dog Kush with some hash and im going just let the shit boil up and explode . it feels great to be home!
> Ya'll have yourselfs a fantastic weekend now, ya hear! laterz on
> Piece owt Ambz.


I Guess Shit Happens


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2015)

Im working on the drawing for you Moeski


I cant wait to see a picture of the baby DST! all your kids are always so damn CUTE!

high Dawgie dawg! I love your avatar. Ur a HOTDOG! you should grow Hotdog. did you ever pop those DOggie Nuts?lol ..


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

Sexilly toxic!


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Why No Doc Those Doggie Nuts Along With The Snow White Are Still In The Fridge. Shit Baby How Do You Think I Recurite My Hoe's. Cause This Dawggie Dawg Has Cat Class With Cat Style. So Don't Make Me Power Up


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 4, 2015)

this book is simply OUTSTANDING> I can not put it down, absolutely completely absorbed by this tale. My eyes are fucked up reading the pages so fast I almost passed out from dizziness.
@supreme bean . U HAVE to read this BOOK! it will not disappoint.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2015)

that book was very interesting and revealing about our prison system and how totally fucked up it is. Then a couple days ago there was a high profile jail break from a maximum security prision in NY. The guys sound like just otta that book!! CRAZY. they are still on the run. THey welded out of their cells and new the bluprints to the prision and crawled with power tools in a guitar case through the prision walls and out the sewer system out through a man hole! SOpposedly a women was involved.lol.. she was a worker at the prision and they were her STUDENTS!! crazy ass shit. Now they have a 100, 000 dollar reward to turn the fuckers in .
One of them murdered, dismembered and tortured his x-boss . He has a history of excaping and escaped down to MEXIO where he murdered a white guy and got extradited back to the USA. His cellie who excaped with him in a cop killer.

THe prision systems here are disgusting . They placed a teenager at Rikers Island in NYC in solitary confinement for 3 month with rats crawing all over him. When he got out after 3 years he just killed himself a couple days ago from the torment.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that book was very interesting and revealing about our prison system and how totally fucked up it is. Then a couple days ago there was a high profile jail break from a maximum security prision in NY. The guys sound like just otta that book!! CRAZY. they are still on the run. THey welded out of their cells and new the bluprints to the prision and crawled with power tools in a guitar case through the prision walls and out the sewer system out through a man hole! SOpposedly a women was involved.lol.. she was a worker at the prision and they were her STUDENTS!! crazy ass shit. Now they have a 100, 000 dollar reward to turn the fuckers in .
> One of them murdered, dismembered and tortured his x-boss . He has a history of excaping and escaped down to MEXIO where he murdered a white guy and got extradited back to the USA. His cellie who excaped with him in a cop killer.
> 
> THe prision systems here are disgusting . They placed a teenager at Rikers Island in NYC in solitary confinement for 3 month with rats crawing all over him. When he got out after 3 years he just killed himself a couple days ago from the torment.


That is crazy and the state I just moved from has a large prison for profit system. By the way I had to re watch your thread again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2015)

yeah Dr.D81 its so depressing. Im going to have to stop reading the prison books now. Have 7 on my kindle and delete them all. The women in prison ones were so fuckin weird and so sad to discuss how their children miss them so.

The headlines of our local paper here in Everett say the jail is overcrowded with 92% of all jailed being Heroin addicts and its now turned into a heroin detox facility. Its so damn sad, I am really hoping to get a break and move back to Philly by the end of the year. Things up here are really fucked up. I hope things are going well for you in your new digs. Gotta be better then the last place you were at for sure. Glad you made it to safer grounds.

SO im looking to change the tone of my readings to something a little lighter, maybe go romance for a while, I don't know. Ive always be drawn to dark humor and the darker side of life, I try to get into stuff like Steven King but I cant stay focused and it bores me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2015)

I enjoyed Ann Rice, Steven King, Terry Brooks's kingdom of landover for sale, James Patterson's Black Friday so much good stuff and that is just a few fiction.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

Try some Carlos Castaneda. Learning to be a Toltec shaman.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2015)

Some authors that I have found cool>
Bryce Courtney - Power of One series.
John Irving
Robert Harris
Irvine Welsh
Ian Rankine
George P Pelecanos
Margaret Atwood (I would have thought she would have been up yer strassa)
Erin Morgenstern
Larsson - Girl with Dragon Tattoo series.
Alexander McCall Smith
Mark Haddon
Paul Torday
Simon Mawer
Jeffery Deaver


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you all very much for the suggestions.
I am making my way through the list with samples.

We enjoyed a lovely overnighter in the dirt between 2 GORGEOUS central cascade mountain lakes. A seriously strenuous killer fuckin killer straight uphill business like trck to a magnificent piece of paradise.

This place was had plenty of campsites and was quiet! We found a great site,There were no annoying mice or chipmunks, some bear scat was around, but no bears for us! It got quite cold at night dropping into the 40's . The stars were magically lit at night and I had a great night sleep waking up to the warm sunshine in the morning. In the morning
I found a great spot on a rock and smoked some dog watching the clouds roll in.
I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well!



Got lost getting there . Drove through some deep brush , its was really fun.



Chillaxing in the morning



nice cool breeze, don't get much better then this, I think Im just happy now.




Pumped our drinking water here, it was damn good! this lake was crystal clear.


Beautiful meadows on the way to the lakes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

beautiful backdrops Ambz.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2015)

So beautiful DAT!
I am having a pretty nice weekend too!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2015)

that's sure nice Mohican. Love those clouds.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2015)

Hardy Fuchsias (4)
Bluegold Blueberry (1)
Butterfly Blue Pincushion Flower (3)
Purple Romaine Lettuce (4)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2015)

Starbucks has free coffee grinds!!!
and I was so super lucky to find this Blueberry bush on sale at the Grocery Outlet!
I planted it next to my Tomato plant and build a little retaining wall to match the other side!


L
Lowes has racks of plants on sale now.. $1, $3, $5 racks.
I got 4 Monrovia Hardy Fushia plants for $5 each!!! They are The Dan Hinkley Plant collection from Monrovia. Im planting them in the back row inbetween my roddies and hydrangias.
Im surprised how nicely my back yard is now coming along!!


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2015)

Jardin is looking freakin sweet as a puppy Ambs. Loving the sun as well....We've had average weather last few days so its nice to see it nice (Christ, sounding like Bruce Forsyth).
Have a good week Meisje.
Doei 
DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks DST.
MOLE Mcfreakin repulsed me
found in garden
DEAD!
fuckers got like
HUMAN HANDS!!!!!!!! and even sharp shark TEETh.
looks total human like with fingernails you could even POLISH!
underneath a embryonic like hard shell.
knuckles and EVERYTHING!
Total Creepsville to the max.
OMG I never knew they
looked like that 
they have been destroying my yard with massive
unsightly holes for years.!!!!!
neighbors Black cat 
must have killed it
security light went on late at night and I saw her on the prowl.


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 23, 2015)

Jesus Doc That Looks Like A Muntant Mole. Check This One Out Me Thinks He's so Cute


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 23, 2015)

This Is By Far The Best Way I've Found To Get Rid Of Moles In My Customers Yards. 
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/mole-scram-professional-p-8301.html?gclid=CN6E7dO4p8YCFQkIaQodm9EFEQ


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2015)

That's really great stuff Dawg! the ingredents look easy to make if I could get the peanut shells somewhere. They FINALLY took elephants out of the circus after years and years of complaints of abuse.
LOL! that molenator dude is hella cute. and the moles kinda are 2 when they are alive. The molenator is very Brave to just pick up the mole like that and once it almost bit HIM! they are such bizarre lil creature.


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 24, 2015)

Ah Shucks Doc I Get That All The Time .It Must be My Smile Ask My WaterFarm Queen And You Shall Recive 
https://www.wakefieldpeanutco.com/prod_detail_list/raw-peanuts
Elephants Optional


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 25, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> this book is simply OUTSTANDING> I can not put it down, absolutely completely absorbed by this tale. My eyes are fucked up reading the pages so fast I almost passed out from dizziness.
> @supreme bean . U HAVE to read this BOOK! it will not disappoint.
> View attachment 3434282


yo .no i have not read the book.i have done some time in military prison-back in the day.
American jails give me the horrors just thinking about them.All that male-rape shit going on.yuk.
Thanks i will pass.
nice to see you are doing some drawing.Are you a vegetarian?


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 26, 2015)

I dont have any moles.But a mystery creature keeps shitting in my garden.Anyone whos good at identifying turds wanna 
help out.I could post a pic after the next incursion.lol


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 26, 2015)

Humm I Bet Form The Sound Of It Only Your Lower Growth Is Being Ate And Little Round Black Pelets Are Left Behind. If So Sounds Like A Rabbitt or Gound Hog,Here's A Safe Way To Keep Your Garden Safe 
http://www.deerout.com/rabbit/?gclid=CMnVmIDArcYCFYU6aQodC44OLA


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 26, 2015)

Cheers,could be useful for guerilla growing.rabbits everywhere locally.however,i think the mystery shitter is a badger or a fox.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2015)

u r CUTE! that's funny, U look like a Basil Wolvertoon Character. Its a good tribute to him. Your a FANTASTIC drawer.

I had a break through and FINALLY started the 2nd piece of my Triptych Trichome Painting Series.
My rose popped open today , it Smells AMAZING! and submitted my resume to a job in Philly. Thinking about all the wonderful art museums in Philly and NYC I wanna be close to and rekindle my art in a beastly fashion on the east coast where the scene is SO much better then the west coast.
cherry Toms lookin real real good. 
Stay high friends! keep drinking that damn fine whisky moonshine!
 PEACE and Monkey Grease.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the comps.I love the av.I have one more drawing finished today.Will post it when i get a battery.
would love to hear more about your art ambitions.Could do with a hit of whiskey.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2015)

I wish it would fuckin rain around here already. my allergies are migraine like. right in my eyebrow bones.



on the way back from work I-5 Nourth was closed for 3 hours due to a fatal collision so I headed off the beat and track over to Ike Kinsaw State Park to kill time ...and found this CRAZY connecting water way that was a mind blowing florescent green. Just moseying down the trail I looked down and was like.. What the fuck, am I trippin or WHAT?

people swim in this???
I don't think its pollution, this is a very remote stream connecting a very large LAKE.
look at the Kyacker in the blue Kyack.. MC FREAKN TRIPPY? OR WHAT??


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 30, 2015)

No Doc Your Not Trippin However This MotherFucker Is. Peace and Opposum Grease


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 1, 2015)

3451040[/ATTACH]


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 1, 2015)

good to see thr painting is underway.Look at my drawing in the thumbnail,above.cheers.

THE Green river is caused by warm weather and nitrogen fertizers from farms.It causes algae 
blooms which starve the water of oxygen and deprive the other criiters of light.
Its pretty BUT shitty.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 1, 2015)

very trippy drawing Bean. tight and clean. its very engaging, I spend a lot of time looking at all the details.. the mushrooms, gun, dick and balls, hand granaide, alien in space ship, hippy flower and god, dog and pot leaf. It looks like ink maybe. I love all the action and designs.
Thank you for sharing it with me. I enjoy looking at your artwork. and for letting me know about that water. Have a wonderful day and keep up the awesome creativity.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 1, 2015)

Tanks for the good vibes.i have not been doing sculpture.so ive enjoyed painting and drawing recently.
im keen on psychedelic art.theres some great stuff on the web.i do love your drawings.
Got one more to show-stay tuned


----------



## Mohican (Jul 1, 2015)

I need to start drawing again!

You guys are inspiring me!


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 2, 2015)

one of our most primitive hobbies.Make some brown paint.Make a nice cave painting of an amimal .Chuck spears at it.
Go for it MO .


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2015)

My favorite was two layers of wax paper with crayon shavings in between. Iron and watch the magic happen.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 3, 2015)

psychedelic yum.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

damn you guys and your right wired brains. i can't draw stick men right haha cool pics peeps, that green water sucks though.

good luck for your philly job hun. have a bitchin weekend too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My favorite was two layers of wax paper with crayon shavings in between. Iron and watch the magic happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you get the blacker looking divisions? draw thick lines on the wax? looks fun


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2015)

I think those are each separate panels glued to a frame of some type. Another favorite of mine is spin art:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 4, 2015)

Mo.I adore the spinart t-shrts.How do you make them?What ink do You use?ROCK-ON 70s revival !!!


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 4, 2015)

I PROPOSE A TYE DYE T_SHIRT COMPETITION.All in favour?


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 4, 2015)

I Am The King Of Tie Dye So I Win Hands Down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2015)

I've some loud t shirts in the fancy dress box I'm in.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 5, 2015)

The Dawg said:


> I Am The King Of Tie Dye So I Win Hands Down


You could be right-You Selling?i wanna see my Wifes Ample boobs, Adorned in one of those lovely tops.
(.)(.) Oh yeah..I will send you a pic of course!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2015)

I bet you could see a lot of them T shirts @ the Grateful Dead show in Chicago this weekend.

I visited the Stonehenge in Washington State.
It was very hot that day, 110 degrees.

I did a bong hit of some very very nicely cured C99 in the parking lot after visiting and ended up driving the wrong way 100 mileS!!!!!!!
. It was a mesmerizing 2 LANE road which ran right next to the Columbia River. The road had no signs or stores or ANYTHING.. it took me 50 miles to wake my self up out of the trance and turn around. fuckin biggest directional driving error of my entire life. Ended up spending 8 bloody hours in the fukin car instead of 5 and half...till reaching my final destination in a freshly charbroiled central WA town, at least my room had a Jacuzzi!.Room 420 of course.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2015)

that's some crazy shit. Who would think of making a replica stone henge out of concrete!? Quite cool though. The one in uk is fenced off so the druids cant get to it on solstice its cray cray.

they still have no real idea what it is or how they got the stones there.

50 miles in the wrong direction is pretty damn high. Shit I can barely nhold a conversation that highnlet alone drive a car haha good work!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

I went overseas with my parents to London when I was 14...I was desperate to see Stonehedge. I begged till my parents took me, it was a 2 hour taxi ride, 3 trains, an hour by bus, for a 20 min tour lol. couldn't even get near the actual stones I guess tourists had been carving or tagging them. Still haven't lived it down over 13 years layer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

hahaha too funny man. Really sucks most of our great monuments are locked away so you can't go touch or look at the properly. Bugs me. take the Easter heads for example ok not in the uk admittedly but they've only just dug them up in 2012 to discover they have bodies with intricate markings on them and modern man has known about those heads for decades.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2015)

I find ancient monuments a bit of a moot point. The pyramids for example, leave them bloody well alone, people are buried there!! Totally disrespectful! I do understand the need to learn history though, but lets face it, humans aren't too great at learning by their mistakes (I know I am not!)


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 7, 2015)

*WoW.You got yer own plastic STONEHENGE I Summer soltice at THE real WAs a bonafide hippy affair.THE Stones were Free,from fencs.And everyone was shaggin .DID I SAY SHAGGIn BABY.......*


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 7, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I went overseas with my parents to London when I was 14...I was desperate to see Stonehedge. I begged till my parents took me, it was a 2 hour taxi ride, 3 trains, an hour by bus, for a 20 min tour lol. couldn't even get near the actual stones I guess tourists had been carving or tagging them. Still haven't lived it down over 13 years layer


These days you can spill yer yoghurt pot right over them.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's some crazy shit. Who would think of making a replica stone henge out of concrete!? Quite cool though. The one in uk is fenced off so the druids cant get to it on solstice its cray cray.
> 
> they still have no real idea what it is or how they got the stones there.
> 
> 50 miles in the wrong direction is pretty damn high. Shit I can barely nhold a conversation that highnlet alone drive a car haha good work!


I think the fences are gone from stonehenge.STONESHUGGING is the next must do.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha too funny man. Really sucks most of our great monuments are locked away so you can't go touch or look at the properly. Bugs me. take the Easter heads for example ok not in the uk admittedly but they've only just dug them up in 2012 to discover they have bodies with intricate markings on them and modern man has known about those heads for decades.


Yea we also tried to see Buckingham palace but the queen was in residence so couldn't even get inside the gate. Windsor castle and tower of london were both pretty fucking incredible though.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 7, 2015)

Anyone want to see the real deal,you can camp in my garden the old stoner,that is.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2015)

that is freakin WEIRD!

yeah I got to drive relaxed with all the mileage I do. 
I have caught myself gettin into crazed racing moments with others on the highway, especially muscle cars.... and I have a meaningless generic 2006 Toyota Corolla im drivng...like I have a chance in hell...lol
lol but its like my Hero Speed Racer says..
" its not necessarily the power and tricks of the car but the skill of the driver."

fuckin love that lil 40 mpg car with all my heart. That car has got soul I tell u.
Bought it bran new off the lot in 2006 and I now got 150,000 miles on it and it purs like a prized cat. it has NEVER given me a break down or any problems cuz I keep up on the maintenance.

Organization is KEY to a successful driving trip . 

I carry a small bong and buds of dog kush in my cosmetic bag.,
THe Pinnacle pro vaporizer stayes in a kit with cleaning stuff now in a prescription container of Super Lemon Haze and a glucose stripp container filled with ground up C99.

and my latest addition ...
a plastic vial filled with Salt Stick Caps with electrolytes and caffeine along with one rolled joint and a lighter.
lmao u fuckers prob think im crazy.lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow - you are organized!
Were you a girl scout?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2015)

oh yeah was I EVER!
and I still am!!!
.u know I love me some girl scout cookies, yum yum yum!!
This is me last Halloween in my Girl Scout Costume. man was I HIGH!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Jul 8, 2015)

WELL HOLY- MOLEY.MAMAMIA.You are AWESome.!!!!!!!!

OK,if i fall in love?


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 8, 2015)

WOW.! etc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2015)

I just toss some weed in a jar or bag and a bottle of visine and hit the road lol.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 8, 2015)

why not,tis summer.Let your hair down.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 8, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that is freakin WEIRD!
> 
> yeah I got to drive relaxed with all the mileage I do.
> I have caught myself gettin into crazed racing moments with others on the highway, especially muscle cars.... and I have a meaningless generic 2006 Toyota Corolla im drivng...like I have a chance in hell...lol
> ...


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like the shopping list for FEAR AND LOATHING.


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 8, 2015)

Well I Cant Dance I Cant Sing I Cant Draw But The Left Side Can Cut And Paste


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2015)

lol nice edit...


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol nice edit...


I saw that as well.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 8, 2015)

.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 9, 2015)

I Agree Amber,Its not the power or the tricks in the car-but the skill of the driver.
PS.MARRY ME.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 9, 2015)

The Dawg said:


> Well I Cant Dance I Cant Sing I Cant Draw But The Left Side Can Cut And Paste


Why are they wearing clothes,


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 10, 2015)

.........NOW IM SEEING DOUBLE.-WHICH IS the REAL AMBER?................................................


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2015)

ur drawings are awesome beaner! 
I just painted over that painting I started with the pastel puke colours .
Now its in black. 
Now a black canvas to start with .
What a stressful week 
but I did manage to get in a couple nice hikes driving up and down on both sides of the Columbia River a few days in a row.
WA side was a stop at Beacon Rock and Oregon Side Horsetail falls up to Triple Falls.
And I went over the infamous Bridge of the GODS!!! 
that is where the Pacific Coast Trail crosses from the OR side to the WA side.
the haze was blown down from the wild fires up in Canada.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice,Amber,reminds of time in the Rockies.SUCH PRISTINE YUMMYNESS.
tHANK YOU FOR YOUR KIND WORDS RE; DRAWINGS.

i DREW mountain mushrOOMS. /devine inspriration......for YOU.!I have found you very iinspirational and so lovely.PLEASE Send me a incognito address or something,so i can get this drawing to you.I want to give you something back.When i saw your drawings last year-I was BLOWN AWAY!.It MEANS ALOT TO Me!!!!!

You know i love yer art,and attitudes I dont care if ur married.Just let me be your secret best gay/art loving friend.Dont forget that address.BIG (gay)HUG!


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

You shoe drawings are awesome!


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 14, 2015)

are the drawings ok?I havent done it for a while.


Mohican said:


> You shoe drawings are awesome!


many thanks


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 14, 2015)

Maybe i can send the drawing to yer aunt in the dam.I want you to have it as a token of my gratitutude for kick-starting my art practise


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 15, 2015)

woke up feeling just so poopy.Slept half the night due to wds.Just wanted love for breakfast-non coming.Hope the day gets better.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2015)

hope your feeling better now SB. Your so sweet and such a talented artist, Im so impressed by your skills and I really feel we have very similar sensibilities! its really cool!!
Im glad we crossed paths and that I have inspired you, that makes me feel pretty damn good.I really cant believe I have touched someone like that with my art, its awesome and thank you for telling me. I would love to have a piece of your work and frame and hang it in my house for inspiration.

Yeah I have been feeling under the weather as well beans. what is this wds you refer to?

Im going through some really intense hormonal changes that are totally fuckin me up.. insomnia is real bad, mood swings, bad depression, memory problems, digestive problems and a number of other issues that are really weighing heavy on me. I have a doc appointment next weed and need to get on some kind of medication that can help make me feel better. Smoking week just doesn't cut the deep issues Im having to deal with, it is a good temporary fix but I don't like filling my lungs up with smoke and vapor all the time. it would have to be ALL THE TIME. I now have a sore throat , my ear hurts and I have swollen lymph nodes from some hash I smoked. and unfortunately I don't like medibles, too hyper sensitive to them and they don't give me the help I need.

Im off from work till next week and man did I need a break!!
just taking it easy and chillin out at home. Going out for some more paint and hopefully get something solid that I like with my painting but I don't know what I want to do really , so confused.
Thanks again Supreme Bean for all the kind words and sharing your amazing drawings with me.
I will get an addy to you soon! Look forward to hearing from you soon,
Amber


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

Try some sativa-based edibles with high CBD. They have really helped me.

My daughter was all messed up when she took Yaz birth control. That shit was toxic. I hope they figure out what is causing this.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestion there MO.
Trying to find a High CBD Sativa medible is proving difficult.
I found the Cheeba Chew website but
My med card just expired..... but even calling local dispensary's they don't have Sativa specifically..
but the rec store down the street carrys some High CBD mendibles that I am going to check out tonite or tomorrow and I don't have to get my med card again for that and waste my money
. Very nice to have legal marijuana stores down the street!!
Sorry to hear about your daughters bought with the Toxic BC pills . I never did well with BC pills myself. My problem is that my Follicle Stimulating Hormone is extremely high and I am experiencing all the bad side effects from it . My ultrasound shows cysts on my uterus.

If you haven't already checked out the Rolling Stones DVD called GIMME SHELTER, do so. I rented it from the library and it was really really good. Incredible filming,
Ah, found the entire movie for your viewing pleasure courtesy of YouTube. Enjoy!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

Mrs Mo had cysts and eventually needed a hysterectomy. Plus side - no more Aunt Flo!

Have you ever seen any of the Rolling Stones circus show?



> Originally filmed in December 1968, "The Rock and Roll Circus" was originally intended to be released as a television special. The special was filmed over two nights and featured not only the Rolling Stones but The Who, Jethro Tull (with future Black Sabbath guitarist Tommy Iommi filling in for the recently departed Mick Abrahams), Marianne Faithful and an all-star jam featuring John Lennon, Eric Clapton, Keith Richards and Mitch Micthell. Sadly, this also marked the final appearance of the Stones founder and original guiding light, Brian Jones, who would be dead within six months after filming the special.









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 16, 2015)

hi everyone.nice bunch here.really concerned and genuine people -not like some of the ass-holes ive attempted to communicate with.
Anyway,It is with some Intrepedation that i open my mail in case someone has trashed my feellings.
You know the sort;HEY MY BABYS SHIT CAN DRAW BETTER THAN YoU ,haha.

As for you Amber(or whatever your name is)Devine Goddess of Art ,country rambles.AND other things NICE.
Sorry to hear about your med problems-cant pretend to understand half of it.
All i know is,that after iv been to the docs im twice as ill due to side effects.
Now i avoid doctors and just mingle with sexy nurses(In my dreams).

My wds problem is just a lingering drug addition from many minor ops and injuries.withdrawl syndrome.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 16, 2015)

Cont....Been through wds a few times.I just hate insomnia and restless leg sydrome(invented by satan himself).Anyway,seems cos im in pain with torn cartlidges and tendonitis,that i may as well keep the monkey on my back for now.
AND ......actually found out recently discovered the healing power of speech.My pain (i worked out) is very much connected to deep-routed personal issues.
My Mum was a bully and i grew up in a enviroment of fear.My dad left when i was very young.And i later joined the army.Sounds like a recipe for disaster,eh.
I sort of over-compsensated for not having my dad around(-I grew up too fast.left home when i was just 15 ).i behaved like a dick,I still find some of my behavior too much to bear.
Anyway,I was a menace to society.lol

Sometimes is hard to pick up a pencil.but im finding a cathartic effect.sometimes i cry,sometimes i laugh.But i can see an end to my problems if i draw them out.
Not in the most obvious way-just seems to draw out the poisons.Years of bad behaviour unravellng . 
Thanks for saying we had an affinity.feel free to say what you feel..,IM quite braod minded.When
I saw your drawings It was like comeing face to face with an orca killer whale.Or god maybe.just Amazing, and hard to put into words.

Something of a revelation-to be sure.So,it took me a while to digest,but now im using my art to help myself.Best therapy(,and only),Ive ever had.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 16, 2015)

I didnt know there was a Rolling stones film.Anyone seen TOMMY by the who.Great Stuff.
I got loads of drawings (recent)if you dont mind looking.need to see some o your stuff soon.
Theyr a good fix. Dont forget address.


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Mrs Mo had cysts and eventually needed a hysterectomy. Plus side - no more Aunt Flo!
> 
> Have you ever seen any of the Rolling Stones circus show?
> 
> ...


My wife has had cysts on both pregnancies and by all accounts most women will have some on their ovaries. MY sister had a whole gang of them and had an op as well. Woman seem have it tough down there for sure. With men it's seems more of a..."oh, it doesn't work, lets take viagra." these days.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 16, 2015)

Love the pictures of yer walks-reminds me of NZ.Its nice round here too-should get you some pics!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2015)

wow supreme, that is intense. It sucks having abusive parents. Im so sorry to hear this..So many people I know have come from abusive upbringing, really horrible stuff. Unfortunately it effects us forever, I believe, and we just have to realize that we have to learn how to cope with the negative imprint it has left in as much of a positive fashion as possible.

I am happy to hear that you are well aware of this and have found art to help you cope.
Cant you get an operation to correct the tears and pain? and 
I think there is a new drug out that works well for treating addictions like yours.

http://www.drugfree.org/join-together/fda-approves-new-opioid-addiction-treatment-combining-buprenorphine-and-naloxone/

Restless leg syndrome sounds horrible!
I think DST said the Dog Kush works for his legs. (BREEDERS BOUTIque Strain)

yeah throw up all the pictures you can. I love your art and would love to see where you live.

So I went to the recreational shop yesterday to get the CBD medible like you suggested Mohican. It didn't work. I took one 5 mg last night with no effects and then the other this morning at 420 to see if it would help me get back to sleep. It just made me feel like I was going insane actually. I had these bizarre doubled up thoughts with multiple images and plots unfolding at the very same time. It was not relaxing at all and my brain felt all firey and anxious. I finally fell asleep after a couple hours.. Im so turned off by the rec shops. The sell expensive CRAP! im kinda REALLY turned off by the marijuana scene right now to be honest and really want to have nothing to do with it, really bizarre I come onto this site anymore., just got old pals I like but honestly not interested in any of it anymore, lol.
its like a useless habit or something im looking to part with.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2015)

here it the crappy shit I bough. just more money wasted. This tasted horrible. and the chick that was assisting me at the rec store was telling me all sorts of strange nonsense...
There were some girl scout cookie buds in the case saying that they were 17% CDB that I noticed.
I told her I didn't think GSC was a high CBD strain. She told me it is if you harvest it early enough. I was like huh? I asked if that was the case with all strains and she said yes but some are higher in CBD then others. I just don't know what to believe anymore and am fed up trying to find the truth , just don't really care anymore.
It was funner when I knew nothing about the herb and just smoked it and got high back in the day when who knew what the fuck strain we were smoking and didn't care.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Come visit and you can try my oils. See which one works for you


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 17, 2015)

In India i smoked a form of hash called charas.after consumsion i would pass out.gone.
High CBD i dunno?Judging by the effects ,id say yes.ALSO comes without the suspicious word SPOT.
Are you sure its not for dogs.lol.
Like Amber says-Back in the day you just smoked what you could get hold of.

Thanks for your concern.I will look into suggested treatment.Things are backward and underfunded here.doctors are apathetic and overworked.
Restless legs sydrome is a nightmare ok.
I need a semi-sadistic (but good looking)nurse to give my legs a few punches,karate style.Unfortunately its worse at night.

What are SPOT bars for.I bet i could recomend a strain that will do the job.I bet those experts in the dispensorys dont know too much.
Ive been a voluntary strain tester for many years.
Get your auntie in dam to post some decent morrocan /paki black.One stop cure all.

I know what you mean ,where mankind and its moneymaking minions go to work,everything goes to shit.Dont give up on weed.
Pot is damn good sexy shit.Put on that girl scout cookie and come and beat my legs up.(PLEASE).


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 17, 2015)

Perhaps you got acrylic paint alergy.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2015)

There's one thing that America is great at....Creating Brands! Brand names are the king in the US. And everyone wants their brand to be Appel (spelt the Dutch way cause they are cunts and people probably think of phones when the word is mentioned before they even think of things that are supposedly going to keep doctors away on the daily). How insane the world has gone.
Just look at the packaging, in our small brains we are looking at it thinking, "that looks cool, it's got to work right? And it's handmade, woohoo. I mean, look at the nice graphic design, so simple and appealing, and it tells me that it will do what I am looking for".....bahahahahahahaha...it's a bar of chocolate with somebodies homemade butter slapped in it that has come from a cut of a cbd cross that someone got a hold of and was told was the shizzle and they even chopped it early....what-fukkin-ever......
And go back to the place you bought it and tell that stoooopid fukkin cow behind the bar that she needs to shut the fuk up. In fact, just walk in and slap her and tell her its from me. If anything, early chopped weed makes you high in the head and then 10 minutes later you either have a headache or are wondering if you actually just smoked something or not. Ambs, don't be donw on the plant, that's a terrible thing to happen. Be down on everyone that has jumped onto the band wagon to spend someone capital investment on nice packaging and flashing marketing.
I love BB and I love what it represents in this quagumire of an industry. Friends that have got together, share genetics, and provide a product (without fancy packaging and bullshit) and a low price that gives people what they want and need. It's really that simple.....and funnily enough, not that hard. What gets me is people who have never smoked it, never been involved in it, suddenly opening massive companies providing this that and the next thing with 0000's of smackeroonies as investment to make their product like FUKKIN APPELS!!!! CUNTS, THE LOT OF EM!!!! Ok, back to my morning tea


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 17, 2015)

My Piont,but put in another way.All across the world are a bunches of guys siting around trying to re-invent the wheel.They wrap it in a haxagon shaped box.put Kayne Wests arseprint all 
over it and suddenly you got Zeel.WHAT! you dont own zeel.MAN your car is sad.

HEY MAN,YOU SMOKED THIS NEW WEED CALLED "SUPERSKUNK". Wow.IT must be good .Its got the words SUPER.And SKUNK .an animal with antisocial behaviour.
Wow.SUPER AGAINST THE MAN,MAN.
Hey.Amber MY bro in law gave up smoking weed last year and put on 3 stone.(haha)........ Yeah,go back there.slap that bitch hard and say "Just give me some fucking dope-an stop acting like you fucking know shit.......


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 17, 2015)

*Good Point DST.I have been smoking on a daily basis for about 30 years.Its done my sanity more good than its done my body bad.And if yo noticed,i dont bother posting much about growing weeds.Thats all been covered.but people do make some interesting points about all sorts of things.
Hey Amber.Any chance i could see your drawing.The one with mr skelly holding revolver?Please dont give up the weed-just see it as the best little herb you ever met.*


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 17, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hope your feeling better now SB. Your so sweet and such a talented artist, Im so impressed by your skills and I really feel we have very similar sensibilities! its really cool!!
> Im glad we crossed paths and that I have inspired you, that makes me feel pretty damn good.I really cant believe I have touched someone like that with my art, its awesome and thank you for telling me. I would love to have a piece of your work and frame and hang it in my house for inspiration.
> 
> Yeah I have been feeling under the weather as well beans. what is this wds you refer to?
> ...


Have you considered the unthinkable as the reason for your malaise?


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> *Good Point DST.I have been smoking on a daily basis for about 30 years.Its done my sanity more good than its done my body bad.And if yo noticed,i dont bother posting much about growing weeds.Thats all been covered.but people do make some interesting points about all sorts of things.
> Hey Amber.Any chance i could see your drawing.The one with mr skelly holding revolver?Please dont give up the weed-just see it as the best little herb you ever met.*


I am also at the 30 year smoking mark....We start young in Scotland. I lost my weed virginity just before the other one that brings so much angst to young men. Thank the Lord for older women haha.
As far as posting weed things, there is still a lot to say I think. But that's just me.
I am the proud owner of a DAT drawing. I find it very interesting because it's a pencil drawing and that was the only thing I was ever god at in art...Other than getting thrown out of class. I'll post a pic of it soon. Take care. I am drinking beer at a Brouwerij in Amsterdam


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2015)

ur all correct. I see your points. right on I agree.

its absolutely horrifying to experience these things I show and tell you about first hand. I get shit on daily in this town. The people that live here are terribly arrogant, ignorant jerks.
I am hoping that my interview is a success next week and allows me the opportunity to finally sell my house and make some positive steps towards something else in life which gives me more fulfillment then living here amongst the shithead unhip unfunky NERDS of the PNW. seattle has gotta be the lamest city eVER!
They are such assholes here they need weed to make up for there assholismn

We will come visit you Supreme Being in your hometown.
Please forward me your address . I don't think I have personal messaging allowed on this site 4 some unknown reason to me.
But I did open it back up at IC mag and if you will kindly message me over there in the next couple weeks I would like to send you a gift with my return addy.
My auntie in Dam is crazy with Alzheimer's and I don't really communicate with her anymore. Plus she never smoke the weed anyway, loser.

thank you all for your input and support and keeping the truth alive.

I must now RECOMMEND the movie called "into the wild"
u would absolutely love it SB! the young man ditches "Society" to hike across the county penniless in search of Truth and Honesty, final destination Alaska in the Magic bus where he lives by the words of Tolstoy alone and living off the land for as long as he could. REady to leave the wild of Alaska after months out in the wild.. and after finally finding peace to return to society he finds himself in a life changing situation in which he will never be able to undo.

have a Brilliant weekend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2015)

yeah sureSB .. the skeleton drawing was the only one I sold at the dispensary for 100 bucks to the budtender.
The 3 other of my art works hang there still I guess. I never go there anymore. I might go back to retrieve them if I move.
I was thinkin of doing like u and make art for rich old women .I could try making nice ugly flower paintings or grandma paintings just for fun to see if I can tickle their fancy and get into their wallets.
I can draw and paint whatever they want me to ,
see if I can pull it off and make some money as a sell out for a while. what would it be like?


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 18, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ur all correct. I see your points. right on I agree.
> 
> its absolutely horrifying to experience these things I show and tell you about first hand. I get shit on daily in this town. The people that live here are terribly arrogant, ignorant jerks.
> I am hoping that my interview is a success next week and allows me the opportunity to finally sell my house and make some positive steps towards something else in life which gives me more fulfillment then living here amongst the shithead unhip unfunky NERDS of the PNW. seattle has gotta be the lamest city eVER!
> ...





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ur all correct. I see your points. right on I agree.
> 
> its absolutely horrifying to experience these things I show and tell you about first hand. I get shit on daily in this town. The people that live here are terribly arrogant, ignorant jerks.
> I am hoping that my interview is a success next week and allows me the opportunity to finally sell my house and make some positive steps towards something else in life which gives me more fulfillment then living here amongst the shithead unhip unfunky NERDS of the PNW. seattle has gotta be the lamest city eVER!
> ...


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 18, 2015)

Amber.Looks like you is a Rolling Stone.I saw that film INTO THE WILD.Damn that guy got so skinny-no wonder the bears didnt eat him.haha.
People are probably ass-holes wherever you go.(RE moving).

Im not allowed on ic mag anymore.
visit www.sculpturesinstone.co.uk .u can take it from there-let me know if you have a problem. Im waiting .e-mail me.

Cant believe you sold that drawing.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey ambs.hope youre good.trying to read your messages and listen to my wife-so im having a re-read.

Of course im not expecting you to come to England to pick up the drawing.Next week is my birthday.In India they have a tradition of giving rather than recieving gifts-I hate people giviving
me stuff that breaks after 5 minutes.Anyway. look up my w-site.make contact with me.Be -gifted.make me happy.

Are you pregnant.could account for intense hormonal changes etc.

www.sculpturesinstone.co.uk


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 18, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah sureSB .. the skeleton drawing was the only one I sold at the dispensary for 100 bucks to the budtender.
> The 3 other of my art works hang there still I guess. I never go there anymore. I might go back to retrieve them if I move.
> I was thinkin of doing like u and make art for rich old women .I could try making nice ugly flower paintings or grandma paintings just for fun to see if I can tickle their fancy and get into their wallets.
> I can draw and paint whatever they want me to ,
> ...


what would it be like?MMM,having to shoplift your next meal.Listening to peoples bullshit ,while you would rather tell them theyre SUPER full of shit.
when i was selling,the buyers were such snobs they would pretend not to recognise me a day later.
You Could try the Bull Dyke set.Your looks may win a few hearts.
Shit-If i knew how to sell art -id be doing it.
Be true to yourself-your art-never give up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2015)

hee hee you are funny sB. I will contact you and NO IM DEF NOT prego's! Never never preg never even had to get an abortion. I don't like kids and screaming babys drive me into a sweaty anxious rage.
Had a horrifying night. I awoke with a spider crawling on me . It was just like this scene! but I didn't kill it with a shoe. My BARE HANDS and threw it across the room.lol
WHen I
finally got back to sleep after taking a sleeping pill but had o pry my jaw apart with a crow bar from clenching my teeth so hard all night. Gotta run off to Starbucks right now , check you later matey.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 18, 2015)

Remember for every successful artist (those with stinking rich parents)Theres an Army of burnt -out, drug addicted.parent hating.PTSDd.totaly insane checkout assistants.All,Just waiting to wish you a good day- and push you down an open escalator.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 18, 2015)

It was an actor spider-totally gay.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2015)

lol! do yu mean gay like homo or gay like happy?

my grass is stressing me out. i keep watering it but it wont get green.
i have been brainwashed into thinking i can keep my grass green by watering it but but really its not natural and its gone dormant.
Im thinkin bout spray painting my grass green .
i water it like every other fuckin day and i haven't seen any improvements, all that water i wasted for no reason.
MY LAWN


Spray painting the Lawn green..., Looking real nice there!


my cherry tomatoes are turning. and others are getting nice and plump




the purple romaine is a water hog and if i miss a day, it shrivels up .
i will be gone for week and i expect it wont be a pretty site when i return.



fed huge amounts of Starbucks coffee grinds to my fushia bushes, roddies , hydrenga and lil blueberry.

 have a beautiful week !


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2015)

I use a product in my soil called A-Z gazon which is basically a lawn addictive. It's calcium magnesium and a whole lot of other beneficial micro macro elements, or bennies as some call em lol. You spread this on your lawn and it'll bring the green back. Looks like you flushed it at the moment


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

N and Iron!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

View of San Fernando Valley from Topanga Canyon Road:



I wish it came out bigger!


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> N and Iron!


Yeh, just throw some legumes and a bunch of nails on the lawn and you'll be as green as the Emerald Isles in no time


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

I have rusty iron pieces all over my garden. It is a trick I learned from a Hawaiian master gardener.

I mix steel wool and vinegar in a jar and let it get all nasty and then feed it to my gardenias.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2015)

Indeed. The old tricks often work. But need explanation. Then more meaning can be given/found....my point in a round about sort if way.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol! do yu mean gay like homo or gay like happy?
> 
> my grass is stressing me out. i keep watering it but it wont get green.
> i have been brainwashed into thinking i can keep my grass green by watering it but but really its not natural and its gone dormant.
> ...


You need to plant grass seed, go with something cheap like scotts turf builder, I got the same issue water alone wont work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2015)

so are we putting nails through the stems of our weed now!? hahah jks grass needs N most lawn feed is straight N mines like 15% or something. nice enclosed garden amber, nothing like home grown well everything really eh haha


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

My dad would spray jars of cow piss on our lawn when I was a kid. Bought it at the store! Turned the lawn bright green in a day! He burned it a couple times too!


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 22, 2015)

sounds like you need some good old piss a 1;10 ratio sprinkled evnenly.results in two days -promise.other than that .dont suoround your lawn with foliage-unless you are a nappy wearing nudist-you know who you are.try it on yer weeds toms husband etc.
Gay SPIDER remark. Theres no such thing.except in American jails.Female spiders do sometimes eat thier mates-which is worse i guess!


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

DST said:


> I am also at the 30 year smoking mark....We start young in Scotland. I lost my weed virginity just before the other one that brings so much angst to young men. Thank the Lord for older women haha.
> As far as posting weed things, there is still a lot to say I think. But that's just me.
> I am the proud owner of a DAT drawing. I find it very interesting because it's a pencil drawing and that was the only thing I was ever god at in art...Other than getting thrown out of class. I'll post a pic of it soon. Take care. I am drinking beer at a Brouwerij in Amsterdam


which DAT piece do you have-like myself,you have good taste.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

Spraying the grass green,ha ha hah ahah ha,ITS A JOKE right?


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah sureSB .. the skeleton drawing was the only one I sold at the dispensary for 100 bucks to the budtender.
> The 3 other of my art works hang there still I guess. I never go there anymore. I might go back to retrieve them if I move.
> I was thinkin of doing like u and make art for rich old women .I could try making nice ugly flower paintings or grandma paintings just for fun to see if I can tickle their fancy and get into their wallets.
> I can draw and paint whatever they want me to ,
> ...


HEY JOE.SHOOT HER IN THE HEAD ONE MORE TIME FOR ME-heh heh.
FUCKING LOVE THIS DRAWING.ITS GOT ALL THAT GREAT shit.SEX AND DEATH.SEX AND DEATH.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> It was an actor spider-totally gay.


Have you ever met a happy actor-OR a sober one?


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

guess what folks.
im an active member now.
IRA
ISIL
CIA
take yer pick- all cheeks of the same arse.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

One round ,one kill.keep it sweet and short.Get yer tin badge -pretend your a dude.get fat ,Die.
I heard about this film called American Snipper.Its about a dude who like does haircuts and stuff.
sounds fabulous


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2015)

you sir are fuckin crank!


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks,best comment ive ever heard . Tomorrow i will post
some stuff.maybe then,You will think im SUPER fuckin crank (whatever crank is).
Thanks again.Don Gin and Ton.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hee hee you are funny sB. I will contact you and NO IM DEF NOT prego's! Never never preg never even had to get an abortion. I don't like kids and screaming babys drive me into a sweaty anxious rage.
> Had a horrifying night. I awoke with a spider crawling on me . It was just like this scene! but I didn't kill it with a shoe. My BARE HANDS and threw it across the room.lol
> WHen I
> finally got back to sleep after taking a sleeping pill but had o pry my jaw apart with a crow bar from clenching my teeth so hard all night. Gotta run off to Starbucks right now , check you later matey.


You should have eaten it .6x more protien than steak.I bet the one in the film dindt even get squashed.he was just bashing the carpet like some crazy man.And,he got paid for it.Imagine,whats your job?Oh i just go around bashing imaginary spiders-pays well too.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

DAT drawing


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

Oops. It uploaded upside down...firkin Ozzy servers.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> You should have eaten it .6x more protien than steak.I bet the one in the film dindt even get squashed.he was just bashing the carpet like some crazy man.And,he got paid for it.Imagine,whats your job?Oh i just go around bashing imaginary spiders-pays well too.





DST said:


> DAT drawing
> View attachment 3464901


this is what i call fucking good art.I dont usually swear, so FUCKING is purely for emphasis.Perhaps GREAT would be better but sounds more pompous or victorian.THANK YOU.mr dst


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

a frame may help


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

It would. It's taken me about 2 years just to paint the wall white that it's supposed to hang on...it will happen, but just don't hold your breathe.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

i would get it insured too.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

Why....you.planning on stealing it! Haha.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

actually no.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 23, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh yeah was I EVER! Your A Model?
> and I still am!!!
> .u know I love me some girl scout cookies, yum yum yum!!
> This is me last Halloween in my Girl Scout Costume. man was I HIGH!!


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 24, 2015)

My Scoobie Doo Senses are wondering how you are ,Super Artist.Over-worked doc and model on Amazon.
you have some busy lifestyle.hope youre well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2015)

lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

I love speed racer!






I love this too:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love speed racer!
> 
> So Do yo sell the tye dye tops or what?
> 
> ...


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 25, 2015)

Crank art.or the art of Crank.Will Some Cranker let me know.
All recent drawings-the last one is for amber.With an obvious message.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

No retail - just having fun in the garden making these:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2015)

I cant stop laughing hahaha, u are so freakin bizarre. nice drawin but wheres the boner? cum on man don't be apussy. I ll show you a real good boner I drew once . guy jerking off , picking his nose whatching the tv. Every rude crude posture you can think of. post it later for u mate for some inspiration.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> No retail - just having fun in the garden making these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 26, 2015)

repitillian weed by the looks.or just some shiny hemp.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 26, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I cant stop laughing hahaha, u are so freakin bizarre. nice drawin but wheres the boner? cum on man don't be apussy. I ll show you a real good boner I drew once . guy jerking off , picking his nose whatching the tv. Every rude crude posture you can think of. post it later for u mate for some inspiration.


Mate. Im looking forward to seeing what youve got however.i suspect some of my stuff would be too strong for these eyes,where i wont get a instant ban from a hetro hating web policeman.
I would like to start a conversation with you on the subject.not sure everyone will enjoy the subtle art within some of the filth ive done.
Anyway Amber,Im sure we could sort that-Its cock-comp time,oh yeah,


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 26, 2015)

yo,did you check the mondrian teeth.you can have such a larf with art sometimes.sometimes you forget ze boner.like i was sayin.
i remember you mentioned before your cock collection.-all lovingly moulded by the artists nimble fingers,Ah.the fabled lost-cocks of Atlantis.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 26, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I cant stop laughing hahaha, u are so freakin bizarre. nice drawin but wheres the boner? cum on man don't be apussy. I ll show you a real good boner I drew once . guy jerking off , picking his nose whatching the tv. Every rude crude posture you can think of. post it later for u mate for some inspiration.


sounds like a case of multi-tasking.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 26, 2015)

And?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2015)

yes a cock comp, hee hee
nice mondrian teeth alright, very nice touch!
man whats with the scardy artistos I keep meeting.
Like Robert Williams. yes THE ROBERT WILLIAms. I met him at his book signing meeting last year. The old man was all scared about me looking at his most filthy illustrated book. I couldn't believe it. He said, NO! don't look at that one, it will be too much for you. lol. jeez


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2015)

here, hope this helps you.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 26, 2015)

Inspiring-im doing one for you.should be done tomorrow. Years ago i did this really odd drrawing that its so remindingme of the last one.It had mice in it with thier own bong.A chick smoking a bong with another chick sucking her nipple and playing with herself.
So simliar it could have been downstairs.thankks anmber


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 26, 2015)

I never heard of him.Ever heard of Vali Myers. Did he do do THE JOY OF SEX,lol


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah , i looked him up.interesting


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 27, 2015)

overstated! that whatshisface!Whats his problem?OMG-you must have given him a BONER!
(Assuming you are Amber of the Amazon)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2015)

hey I dig your avi beaner! did you draw that one, can I please see it enlarged, its so bad ass. Kinda looks Picasso/Cubism cool!

I really love RObert Williams work. He apidifieys what I wish I could be but know I would never be able to express on his masterful level.
So im really Jealous of him.
But there is a hint of pretentiousness in his work that I don't like.
Like he has to PROVE something technically that hurts my eyes a bit

Picasso said that it took him a life time to learn to paint like a child again. I can really relate to that. It is expecially is nice if you suck anyway! 

SO been feeling my past art has this kinda worry in it that makes me my uptight about just letting the creativity flow naturally ....and tears me up.

It has taken me MONTHS to get to where I have gotten in this painting. (ok, don't laugh too hard now)
It is such a different approach im taking, I just have to let myself be me and free in this one

Entitled "The Hanford Ghost."

Hanford is the biggest Radioactive cleanup facility in the world and costs billions of dollars every year to run. I visited the area last week and ii guess it kinda left a RADiaTIng effect on me. 



love this pix I just found.


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry sis.I refer my cheerful nazi .Robert is bunk.I will post the HARE SPIRIT later.One of my satanic familiars.
Nice Ghost-Very SCOOBY.Woooooooooooooooo!


----------



## supreme bean (Jul 28, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey I dig your avi beaner! did you draw that one, can I please see it enlarged, its so bad ass. Kinda looks Picasso/Cubism cool!
> 
> I really love RObert Williams work. He apidifieys what I wish I could be but know I would never be able to express on his masterful level.
> So im really Jealous of him.
> ...


The Ghost painting is finished.Soon to be joined by the ghost of frakkin.then the Ghost of a sea filled with plastic.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2015)

nah, Ghost Painting not finished yet. 

but just finished these Gluten Free Pancakes

all my hard work in the garden was just in vein as these tomatoes and purple romaine are disgusting. Plucked off some outter red romain leaves and excitedly washed and chomped on it just to taste a bitterness of ick that I spit out in horror.
When the toms get the red color I like they seem overdone and taste nasty like with little flavor and nasty dried out texture, but when they are orange they taste a bit better and juicer, but they are ORANGE!
. What a waste of fuckin time.
I aint growin veggies again after this season. total waste of time, TOTAL!
why bother when I get get MUCH nicer ones at the grocery store and don't have to waste my time watering like a slave. same with broccoli, grocers cells the fat ones like DST can grow.
As soon as it gets cooler I put my tent back up mr. Dr.Tichome said he would help me lift the buckets to fill it when I recover from surgery.
I love you mary Jane. Stoned is the way of the walk, and

Fuck Jillian Michaels.. that bitch did me more bad then good. I burn her DVD's. the money hungery Jewish Princess Left me fatter then ever with achy joints. so I Gots me a new gym membership. TOTally stoked on getting in good shape before they cut me open and gut me.
Peace OUT Ambernooski


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2015)

the neighbors moved out! YAHOO! they were Holy Roller religious freaks.
This is a fuckin MIRICLE! had to put up with there shit for like 5 years...Dude was a freakin Pastor,3 annoying screaming brat kids and LOUD barking dog GONE!! WHOOOHOOO . we went over there house 1 time. Mike asked if we were allowed to sware and he the pastor said no. lol. we Loathed them ever since. so all those rotten tomatoes I am growing im thowing at their house now.hee hee.its really fun. 
Im reading this new book and its really getting good!
BAD MONKEY by Carl Hiaasen.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2015)

Damski Ambski, sorry to hear about the yak veggies. Honestly not sure what to say about the tomatoes, perhaps just a duff pheno, lol..... I have got this massive strawberry patch going and I'll be lucky if I made a jar of about 200grams of strawberries. They have given some really shitty small things, not sure whats going on. Sometimes it just doesn't work out. Regards to Mr DAT and good luck with the exercise. Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2015)

Some micro nutes can enhance flavor. Copper makes citrus sweeter.

Congrats on the vacancy. Are you still planning to move?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL! DAmski Ambski! that is awesome mate. you got both my Amsterdam and Polish roots in my name. gawd ur amazing.
yeah man its something else with my on going gardening failures.
im lookin forward to getting a new grow up. Wanna do smelly cherry .
Even though I have 60 different strains in my collection right now.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2015)

My medical garden sprouted some squash from the compost:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2015)

that's really cool Mohican. You have a green thumb and are such a kick ass gardener, i do envy you. What a lovely surprise that sqwash is. and i must say that marijuana plant above it is just fuckin drop dead gorgeous. it gets me hot.
yeah im moving as soon as i get that job in New Jersey i just applied for.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2015)

Which area of NJ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2015)

Neptune, by Asbury Park. I lived in Ocean Grove and Belmar before and those were really good fun times. Jersey Shore was and maybe still is a partying place. I wanna get back in the Atlantic Ocean. I use to spend like 8 hours a day in that Ocean in the summer time when its nice and warm and full of JELLY FISH and sexy lifeguards.
I just found this drawing I never finished and put it on my drawing desk to try to finish it.
I think I might be able to now.
are you working a new job Mohican?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2015)

Nope - Interviewing but not hired yet.

I worked with a place in Ridgefield Park. I love Atlantic City


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2015)

Here is an artistic twist on a photo:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2015)

That's BEAUTIFUL Mohican!
this is the picture that came to mind, Supreme Bean, from the grand canyon.
its so weird so many people go to the grand canyon and look at it from the rim for like 10 minutes and leave, like they have no fuckin idea what they could be missing venturing down into the canyon. Kinda like staring at delicious chocolate cake and not eating it. oh well to each their own.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

My daughter and I drove back from South Dakota and we saw some amazing things. I made her get out and walk around whenever we saw something cool.


----------



## supreme bean (Aug 7, 2015)

Sure is beautifull a landscape.I can imagine evil kanevil hopping from one mountain to another on his bike.Its a very sexy photo.i can think of a less quaint analogy.
However,i reckon if a bus load of over-wieght tourists did venture down there.
i think they would find it hard to get out. I made that mistake once in the himalaya.nic pic.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2015)

Haha, yeah your right SB. Most folks kinda look outta place out there.
a lot of obese monsters that look like they never worked out a day in there life or the materialistic superficial people wearing high heels and designer clothes trying to descend the dusty mule shitted paths is just funny as hell. "move over bitch, hope ya don't break a heel, your ruining your pretty white silk shirt with ur dripping facial coverup ,poor darling".

Life in the garden continues to decline.
A rat had been eating my tomatoes, (at least he liked them.)
But the neighborhood cat killed him ,tore his head off right in the middle of the lawn.
We found him dead in the morning with big green shiny flys and maggots coming out of his body.

Due to a massive spider infestation I had the pest man come and spray the outside house and he sprayed the plants as well. He said if we washed the tomatoes they would be fine to eat but due to a recent severe allergic reaction to a medication I started, I have been left with a very sensitive digestive track and unable to eat any acidic foods at all.

My purple romaine has turned into a strange long tall 3 foot tall tornado shaped plant and I just bearly have time to water any of them.

take care!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear about all the shit!
I have been drinking soda water to help with my acid issues.
My daughter calls people who wear inappropriate clothing to the beach "shoobies" or "shoob" for short.

I don't eat anything packaged any more. Rice, beans, meat, veggies, fruit... I cook everything from scratch. It tastes so much better and I have fewer digestive issues.
I love going to the farmer's market.


----------



## supreme bean (Aug 8, 2015)

Acid ISSUES MO?Apple Cider Vinegar is wot u need.AND stop eating dead animals.
Meat is acidic and causes bowl cancer.Cancer loves an acidic enviroment.
IE-Drinkers,Sugar lovers.meat eaters-I read there is alot of throat cancer in the US due to pop drinks-coke etc.


----------



## supreme bean (Aug 8, 2015)

Diet is a big issue that seems to be overlooked.I had BaD adic issues when i drank beer.No doctor mentioned alchohol-but gave me pills that made me smell like a chemical factory.Acid Reflux went with the booze-
Also i read recently.A person is 4x more likely to get cancer IF they have a HIGH protein diet in thier middle ages.
Theres something for you to chew on-I gave up meat 20 years ago for spiritual reasons.one of the best changes ive made in my life.
,ignorance may be bliss.Death is eternal.


----------



## supreme bean (Aug 8, 2015)

My latest,pencil and biro. my latest drawing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2015)

i travel a lot so its quite difficult to eat from scratch.
im very emerged in the fast food scene and some of the dishes are to die for!
U know, those fast food places are much cleaner then priveatly owned restaurant that pay off the roach patrol. I feel SO much safer eating at fast food restaurants ANY FUCKIN DAY.
seems drinkin and drugging is the only way to go.
total destruction is the only solution.

just finished chugging a coors light and snacked on some canjun trail mix and feel fine.

SB your drawings are cool. Im glad im a positive influence . I like the way your starting to fragment your work. Try breaking up the planes even more with odd angles and sections and switch up the dimensions. Block out more smaller sections with different patterns, That will really trick the eye and the viewers perception leaving them confused and tripped out even more and don't be afraid to take on more devieated sexual subject matter.
If people think its discusting , then fuck em, they have no sence of humor.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Aug 9, 2015)

Cheer for the drawing tips.I will re-read that later-digest properly.
TBH.I was expecting more flack over my dietry advice.
However,I really could not give a shit what people eat.my only regret is that its such a slow process killing yourself with
fat and ground up organs.We are all programmed to self- destruct.why not be a parasite on the planet AND the health service in the the process?LOL.
I dont eat in any restaurants thankfully.fast or otherwise.

Back in the day,so to speak,when i took chemical party drugs i would draw lots of sexual wierd stuff.All went in the bin.
Funny i havent seen too much sexual deviance in your drawings.Must be in your private collection.right.
HaPPy beer N Burger DAy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2015)

i have the munchies real real bad.
high as mother fukin hell on some very very ripe C99.
oh no , I got to keep moving..
isn't Donald Trump so funny?
, his hair and everything he says about blood coming out of Meagan's eyes and her other holes. lmao
don't believe the hype.
Hey there you stikin smelly pimp The Dawg. what the fuk u up to these days homles?
Mohican you really now how to grow some sweet ganja dude. your sexy like that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2015)

beans, I found this pix of a paper Mache sculpture I did in Art School. it was a monster at like 16 feet high, and depth about 3 feet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2015)

PEACE, LOVE and BIG STICKY buds 4 EVER!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> Diet is a big issue that seems to be overlooked.I had BaD adic issues when i drank beer.No doctor mentioned alchohol-but gave me pills that made me smell like a chemical factory.Acid Reflux went with the booze-
> Also i read recently.A person is 4x more likely to get cancer IF they have a HIGH protein diet in thier middle ages.
> Theres something for you to chew on-I gave up meat 20 years ago for spiritual reasons.one of the best changes ive made in my life.
> ,ignorance may be bliss.Death is eternal.


Well I am fucked


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well I am fucked


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2015)

The Dawg said:


>


yes proper fucked then

love that movie by the way.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 9, 2015)

Justa Getting Ready To Kick Some Party Cup Azz.While Everyone Else Goes Big. The Dawgie Dawg Has Cat Class With Cat Style Can You Say Me To The Mutherfucking ow Baby Cause I'm Tearing The Roof Off This Mother Sucker!!!!!!! Shit Godamn Get Off You Azz And Jam 

Check it Out And Yes That's A Mini Gorilla Tent Measuring 1ft x 1ft x 2ft With A H-350 Kessil 85 Watt Led its Flippin Mad I Tell Yea


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2015)

dude i am so jealous this is all i have starting to stretch
 i have three kessils and they grow great weed.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 9, 2015)

Damn Those New 1200 Watt Kessil Really Kick Some Major Booty


----------



## supreme bean (Aug 10, 2015)

Ambs thats a real impressive cardboard sculpture.nice.This is project Cubensis.The cakes are in nutella jars.front right jar has a bubby .they come in flushes.temps have been too low.however i did some a couple of nights ago-Yummy.not my most successful
venture.however mushy season soon i hope.


----------



## supreme bean (Aug 10, 2015)

I wish someone would stuff a big rubber dildo down Donald Trumps throat.Shut the c--- right up!


----------



## supreme bean (Aug 10, 2015)

This Warlock X.Home made grow box.120 watt led.One of my flowering chambers.Life is good when you haf ze weeds ya?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 10, 2015)

That Gorilla Tent with the Kessel is so freakin CUTE! I LOVE IT DAWGIE! 
I really really REALLY love it and I have to HaVE ONE!!! TEll me everything about it, where do I get it, how much. Good Luck in the contest. I hope you win. Do you have a new journal or where can i follow your grow? You have the coolest style , your one dope ass hip mother fuckin DOG!

DR D81 holy sheep shit those girls are huge! they will towering over your fence by harvest. Its a jungle back there. I am so happy for you , you must be super delighted with everything. Im so happy things have worked out so amazing for you and your family. I know it must have been really hard to move across country like do you miss your extended family at all?

beaner damn those shrooms your growing? wow! that's cool as hell. I love shrooms!! I never grew them before. it looks like you have a got a very nice simple system down. Impressive!.
I framed your beautiful drawing and have it proudly hanging up in my house now!!! I LOVE IT!
HAHA stick a dildo down Donalds throat, that would be so bitchin!! and have Meagan dressed up in a sadomasochist outfit with whips and chains to beat him silly. PRIME TIME BABY! most viewers EVER! give the people what they want!
.

Thanks so much for sharing your grows and photos with me, I really love them all!

I bought some fun stuff at the craft store to play with like stickers and flourecent crayons and a cool piece of tie die paper!
I heard that the latest trend is to stop making things pink for girls and blue for boys. Like trying to not have any gender influence on children's ideas that may perhaps influence their sexuality as they grow up.? Pink is my favorite color, that's so sad if it weren't.

PeACE and LOve 4 ever,Ambski


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

In the 1800s boys were pink and girls were blue!


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2015)

You been watching Avatar again Mo?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 10, 2015)

remember that show Casper the Friendly Ghost!!, wasn't it the fuckin bomb. !!!!
im making this one more 3-D glueing stuff to it . flourencent pink pom poms on the side frame might look really cute! OMG IM SOOO EXCITED! 
can you see the words in the antenna? and under the lips it says LOVE!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

Felix the Cat was the best one. Loved his bag of tricks!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

Trans Lux who made Felix the Cat and Speed Racer is now an LED company!

http://www.bcdb.com/cartoons/Other_Studios/T/Trans-Lux_Productions/

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2015)

nothing beats taking a hit of LSD and watchin Felix do his thang for a couple hours. hee hee hee hee MEOW
an strong and mighty Popeye in Technicolour is also a fav while trippin my brains out.
lol, nothing Beats the old cartoons , you dig man, totally groovy, TOTALLY!
good luck Mohican.


----------



## supreme bean (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Aug 11, 2015)

I like Felix.How is the acid these days.I bought a tab off the internet a couple of weeks ago,legal too.
I drew this cos i know some like a nice pair of cartoon fish.Snappers in paradise lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2015)

oh yeash supreme. I love them snappers!  hot damn that is one sexy momma. with curves in all the right places. I get a lil bit of a Robert Crumb likeness. very nice mate!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2015)

nice pubes.lol. yeah them English ladys don't like to shave I recall. lol
I remember my auntie coming over from England when I was a little girl with hairy arm pitts. its was shocking.


----------



## supreme bean (Aug 11, 2015)

Yea.I think the term lady garden comes from the uk.Maybe its the climate.
Btw i like the smoke sculpture.Do you do childrens parties?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2015)

LOL! hahaha your so fuckin funny beanz. doesn't the smoke look like a dick with balls?.oh now I get what your talkin about MOhican.lol.. caspers dick and balls. HA HA! so sick and twisted I freakin love that picture of me. lol
C99 is not agreeing at all with me today. i gots this kinda irritable cerebral burn brain, its giving me. Must switch up to Super Lemon Haze now.

THe other room I was painting in had absolutely horrible lighting , so I have moved my studio ONCE again ffs.
now I z gots the dining table and a closet to work on and out of.




 
The painting is coming along nicely with the addition of some Styrofoam balls around the frame.

I come fully backed up with a useless Degree from UC BERKELEY> lol, those idiots would give an MFA degree to any freakin idiot. I seen it happen. Girl ahead of me did her dissertation about foating eggs in a tank of water or some shit like that.


----------



## oill (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi, My name is Amber and I am new to this site.
> I have a phototron. This is the second grow that I have done.
> My first one was very interesting but thats another story.
> I am now 4 weeks into my grow.
> ...


I like bloombastic. Pricey but good


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow - Pete Wilson! Mine has George Deukmejian!


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2015)

I was far too immature when I went to University. I nearly started Architecture when I was 17 at Heriot Watt in Edinburgh but went onto Strathclyde Uni to study Economics at 18....I quickly started to hate a subject I previously loved and hated all the students who were effectively the peers I had shunned at school because I didn't fit in with them. The only plus point was that I moved away from home and never ended up in Prison like most of my other mates. 

I finally found an niche when I finished my degree doing a joint study in Economics and Criminology.....with the bonus being that a lot of the study material my Uncle had written in his research for the Scottish office and the Scottish Prison service. Needless to say it helped me pass big time. If i'd left starting Uni for a few years I think I would have enjoyed it a lot more.
Mrs D also studied Fine Arts, Ambs but left to do a specialist degree in Advertising (Graphic Design) but I think we discussed that over email not long ago when you were thinking of a career change.


----------



## supreme bean (Aug 12, 2015)

Fuck,even an orange pencil can get a degree in the US.

Bright and Cheerful,Orange pencil,is a good student that works well with other colours.
However she can be lazy.Sometimes she needs to be taken in hand and pushed in the right 
direction to achieve good results.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2015)

that is absolutely fascinating about your life DST. I had no idea you had studied Criminology, a most fascinating subject.
Wow, architecture would have been very interesting as well. So you did mention you had some drawings to share. I would absolutely love to see them . If you have a chance to snap a few pictures if you have a moment, I would really appreciate seeing them.
I still would like to get out of health care/ oncology. But im at mid career and am making quite a nice salary .after serious thought, and speaking to you and mrs. D about it, graphic design I think its not for me. Time will tell which direction I will head, im just going with the flow and letting things play out. Im hopeing it Iall works out in the end with all my hard work and efforts.
I do still look forward to finding that nitche or place that makes me feel content enough to settle down.

My exercise routine is really going well, thanks for the positive vibes ! Im trying to really focus on the positive and make an extra effort.

Art School was just amazing, best years of my life and what fun I would have to do all those years over again. I would in a heartbeat. Going to Berzekely was just amazing. I will never forget my first years in Cali. The Bright Blue sky blew my mind. The bizarre people I met and after arriving just 2 weeks in Cali my mom died. I had to deal with that trauma and I turned to exercise to cope with that as well. Exercise has always been a huge part of my life. Without doing it I go freakin crazy.Running and the endorphin high I get from it. its like something clicks in my brain and whoooosh I feel fuckin amazing.

Stay healthy and happy!
PEACE
Ambs


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2015)

Do you use a yoga ball Ambs? I have introduced that into my exercise in the last year and holy shit the difference is amazing. And I only do a couple of things on it. I use Tabata app on my phone, it's an HIT App, lol, almost like a HID light. You train for 20 seconds, rest for 10, reps of 8! 8 is the magic number by all accounts (even one of my companies has the digit 8 in it! - it's a mobius thing!) I do a plank type exercise (instant six packarrama, lol) and then on my back and roll the yoga ball towards me with my feet , hamtastic exercise that one. I am sure there are more but I tend to find things I like and stick with them. My main training is based around skipping believe it or not, how happy!
And my step Dad died when I was at Uni, freaking tragic when you loose people and they are still young, and you are still young.
Happy body, Healthy mind, Happy Mind!
Peace, DST


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 12, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That Gorilla Tent with the Kessel is so freakin CUTE! I LOVE IT DAWGIE!
> I really really REALLY love it and I have to HaVE ONE!!! TEll me everything about it, where do I get it, how much. Good Luck in the contest. I hope you win. Do you have a new journal or where can i follow your grow? You have the coolest style , your one dope ass hip mother fuckin DOG!
> 
> DR D81 holy sheep shit those girls are huge! they will towering over your fence by harvest. Its a jungle back there. I am so happy for you , you must be super delighted with everything. Im so happy things have worked out so amazing for you and your family. I know it must have been really hard to move across country like do you miss your extended family at all?
> ...


Hey Doc I Did Some Checking And I Was Told That These Midget Gorilla's Are For Display Purpose's And Not For Re-Sale. I Was Also Told That You Could Contact Gorilla And They Would Sell 1 For 120.00 I Know Expensive But I Didn't Pay For Mine. 

Now I Will Tell Ya That This Tent Made The Trip From The Santa Anna Lighting Expo. Yes Brother Mo This Is The Same Tent That You And Brother Hyroot Had Your Paws On A Couple Of Weeks Back


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2015)

@DST - I was going for architecture too. I had been drafting since the sixth grade and I wanted to make it my career. Then I fell in love with computers and headed another direction. Now I love using CAD programs to draft on computers!

Gardening and photography would be my dream career now. However, editing pays the bills!

Three more interviews this week. The one on friday is at a mega video game company! Wish me luck.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2015)

Fingers crossed for the interviews, Mo. Good luck.


----------



## supreme bean (Aug 13, 2015)

Good Luck MR MO.


----------



## supreme bean (Aug 13, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> remember that show Casper the Friendly Ghost!!, wasn't it the fuckin bomb. !!!!
> im making this one more 3-D glueing stuff to it . flourencent pink pom poms on the side frame might look really cute! OMG IM SOOO EXCITED!
> can you see the words in the antenna? and under the lips it says LOVE!
> View attachment 3476694


REmind s me of the paintings at the old raves .all lit up with UV.bold stuff.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2015)

I never been to a RAVE. I did X a couple times in Berkeley California., the last time it left weird centipede shaped clear floatys covering the vision through my eyes for 3 months. I had a hard time seeing, so I vowed never to do it again. but it did feel good at the time. Kinda like cocaine . I like coke better but damn mate, I haven't done that stuff in years. If someone cut me a line I would have a hard time resisting if was from a batch cut back in 1985 dealt in New Jersey or New York, .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2015)

all the tomatoes I grew, I gave them all away.
It felt good to share. and some people even got really excited , smiled and
seemed delighted to have my homegrown tomatoes to eat. it was such an easy thing to do and the reponse i got was incredible.
so that was nice. but I don't plan on growing them again.
I plan on ripping the plants out next week.
but I will get u up a picture to see before I rip them out.
They got really big and flowered out of control.
I had buckets full of them but due to my acid reflux/heartburn issues with tomatoes recently my love affair with the fruit has pretty much vanished .


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi DAT!

Here is a pic from my garden for you:



It hit 100 degrees here today!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2015)

Lovely! your garden is spectacular. Congratulations on your new job. Im very happy that you have successfully climbed the ladder in your career to gain such success as to obtain that dream job.
Sorry to hear about the heat Mohican, that is just too hot and by the looks of it your cute little squash plant is hating life right now. poor thing, she is so dehydrated wilted over in excruciating pain like that is heartbreaking to me.
Rock lobster who ooh hooo , nice garden toys. One of supreme beans sculptures would look stunning in your garden.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

I moved my garden cart over to shade her. She looks much better now.

When I get my screen room and greenhouse/lab finished, I want to go all crazy with cool wood decorations and architectural accents in wood and rock.

You should see my brother-in-law's rock garden in OR. He is an Oscar nominated artist who worked for Disney. He was halfway finished with building it and he tore it out and got high and then created something so organic and beautiful it completely inspired me to go for it. 

Pool, yard, house - it all is going to be customized. Solar/Tesla-battery grid-free paradise!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2015)

yeah I wanna see the brotha inlaws rock garden.where in OR does he live?
I will also look forward to seeing your cool wood decorations and rock decorations. Sounds really awesome Mo!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2015)

the storm did some damage inc.
the neighbors yard.lol. huge mole holes and damaged fence. Those moles don't go to my backyard. THe dog moved out next door now them moles are going ape shit and the neighbor cat don't venture over there.hahahah! but protects my yard! hee haw.!!!
what now remains are just these freak tomatoes from one hell of a season. vaping some super fuckin lemon haze. yahoo!!!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 30, 2015)

man, i stopped getting notifications! Gonna have to go catch up.

Any word on the NYC job?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2015)

hey PP, not much to catch up with right now. i did notta get the NYC area gig.
the clientele would have been very snooty any way (wall street rich fuckers)

Still in the running for the UPSTATE Ny job. I should no more next week. with that Job
I could live by the Canadian border and be close(hour away) to Montreal which would be cool.
also be right close to the Adirondacks mountain's, Ny goes medical in Jan, so it would be good timing to
start up growing some snank dank again in a new market.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

Can't believe you have never been to a "cheesey quave".


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

I was thinking that myself. No x no raves. Is ambz a Mormon?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

I was thinking that myself. No x no raves. Is ambz a Mormon?!?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2015)

hardy har har har. I prefer spending time in mosh pits at metal shows, stage diving and getting felt up by strangers body surfing the crowd.
one of my favorite pasttimes is answering the door when the Mormans come to try to convert me. I open the door then slam it in there face. then I preceed to my bed where i roll around in bed laughing my brains out till i practacially pee me panties.
LMAO, its like the most awesome feeling EVER!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

there's a crazy streak in you i like amber. i did my fair share of the mosh pit wall of death thing but i'm just too happy to be a metal/goth type.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 31, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hardy har har har. I prefer spending time in mosh pits at metal shows, stage diving and getting felt up by strangers body surfing the crowd.
> one of my favorite pasttimes is answering the door when the Mormans come to try to convert me. I open the door then slam it in there face. then I preceed to my bed where i roll around in bed laughing my brains out till i practacially pee me panties.
> LMAO, its like the most awesome feeling EVER!


My step mom would sometimes have the mormans over...she was always back n forth about religions, and would never stick to one for more then 6 months. I was over house sitting for her and they showed up....I invited them in, the proceed to roll a joint with a paper out of their little bible. I doubt my mom has heard from them since lmao.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hardy har har har. I prefer spending time in mosh pits at metal shows, stage diving and getting felt up by strangers body surfing the crowd.
> one of my favorite pasttimes is answering the door when the Mormans come to try to convert me. I open the door then slam it in there face. then I preceed to my bed where i roll around in bed laughing my brains out till i practacially pee me panties.
> LMAO, its like the most awesome feeling EVER!


There's always different types of raves to cover different types of desires. From smiley happy huggy to grinding, gnarley and nasty....or there use to be lol. Anyone for a cuppa tea?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2015)

old fatboy slim did a 6am tea total rave in the uk not so long back. crazy. he was such a better dj on the drink though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2015)

.


papapayne said:


> man, i stopped getting notifications! Gonna have to go catch up.
> 
> Any word on the NYC job?


the Upstate NY interview with the Operations Manager is set for tomorrow.
OMG!! im so fucking excited!!!
This could be my ticket out of here. got to be on top of my game for this one.
I hope I nail it this time dude. Fuckin Adirondack mountains, HeLLz YES> .
herez the territory I would be working/living. fuckin SICK! I would get to pick where ever I want to live in this area.

I have been organizing all my gear and have simplified down to what I need to run my 4 by 4 and phototron.
Still have 3 waterfarm buckets and my new LEC light, 6 airpots as well.Im ready to ditch the PNW as soon as I can.
its not as bad as Tucson, but im ready for something totally different plus I will be closer to my father and he is getting old and I worry about him a lot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2015)

HAHA I just noticed a hwy 420! That would be cool to live in that area. That is actually pretty central to where both ends of my route would be. lol, looks like its ment to be.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 1, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> .
> 
> the Upstate NY interview with the Operations Manager is set for tomorrow.
> OMG!! im so fucking excited!!!
> ...


get your gameface ready ! remember " if your in the past your depressed , if your in the future your anxious . best to stay right here in this moment. "  your gonna do great out there ..!
i know ALOT of really good people in that area . 
will be really easy to get folks with med cards that just wanna work their jobs and pay you for top shelf..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> .
> 
> the Upstate NY interview with the Operations Manager is set for tomorrow.
> OMG!! im so fucking excited!!!
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> .
> 
> the Upstate NY interview with the Operations Manager is set for tomorrow.
> OMG!! im so fucking excited!!!
> ...


Good luck Ambs.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 2, 2015)

I read recently that 50% of britains nightclubs have closed down in the last 10 years.I would say thats because the drugs got shit.
I gave up frying my brain when i had a spate of crap e.
I also read that diabetes has increased 50% in ten years in the uk.Could be that all those ravers got fat and fucked up.
I really thought that the rave scene was our salvation.it was like a social revolution-totaly awesome.I just loved being in a 
place full of half naked girls shaking thier booty,oh yeh.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 2, 2015)

Indeed,good luck trichs.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 2, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hardy har har har. I prefer spending time in mosh pits at metal shows, stage diving and getting felt up by strangers body surfing the crowd.
> one of my favorite pasttimes is answering the door when the Mormans come to try to convert me. I open the door then slam it in there face. then I preceed to my bed where i roll around in bed laughing my brains out till i practacially pee me panties.
> LMAO, its like the most awesome feeling EVER!


Put her on the ducking stool!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> I read recently that 50% of britains nightclubs have closed down in the last 10 years.I would say thats because the drugs got shit.
> I gave up frying my brain when i had a spate of crap e.
> I also read that diabetes has increased 50% in ten years in the uk.Could be that all those ravers got fat and fucked up.
> I really thought that the rave scene was our salvation.it was like a social revolution-totaly awesome.I just loved being in a
> place full of half naked girls shaking thier booty,oh yeh.


Back then it was definitely something to get caught up in. It was what I imagined the 60's to be like....but then I guess every generation thinks this is the new shizz we created! Lots of bear fleshed sweaty girls in tight outfits was definitely a bonus! The warmth of hugging another e'd up homosapian was quite seomthing. Anyhoo, enough of hijacking Ambs thread with sweaty rave talk. haha


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi DST.I went to a Acid house party in India.It was kicking.Some indian guy with a rubber chicken on his head 
said to me."this is the new paradise".It was too wierd.seeing as I was LSD called chickens.blotters with a chick on.
Those were the days.Pass me a sweaty Betty.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 3, 2015)

Okay, I get that some people don't have access to sunlight, but what's the difference between this getup and making a plywood box and lining it in foil? 

Box
Foil
Light 
Airflow
Plant

DIY photo tron?


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> Hi DST.I went to a Acid house party in India.It was kicking.Some indian guy with a rubber chicken on his head
> said to me."this is the new paradise".It was too wierd.seeing as I was LSD called chickens.blotters with a chick on.
> Those were the days.Pass me a sweaty Betty.


Weird. I was at a beach rave in Schreveningen and there was a guy in full chicken leotard outfit and flashing lights all over him lol....what was with chickens at raves? He (or it) was a break dancing chicken....


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Okay, I get that some people don't have access to sunlight, but what's the difference between this getup and making a plywood box and lining it in foil?
> 
> Box
> Foil
> ...


Some people are not good with building things. Just like not everybody builds their own car.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 3, 2015)

DST said:


> Some people are not good with building things. Just like not everybody builds their own car.


I have a home made system based on the waterfarm.cheap as chips.will try it soon.My budget doesnt stretch in paying 50 quid for a 
bucket and a pump..etc.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2015)

Absolutely. Some folks are just not good with diy.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 3, 2015)

If you can drill holes in plastic your made.check out heath robinsons grows.that guy is a true plumber.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2015)

How did it go DAT?

I am digging my new job. It is so nice to be around smart pros! It is almost as good as hanging out here with my crew


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 4, 2015)

Zen Poem.........
You have worked hard
You have not worked hard
Not working is the hardest work work of all.

Looks like i got another hard day ahead of me!


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> If you can drill holes in plastic your made.check out heath robinsons grows.that guy is a true plumber.


I've seen Heath Robinsons grows and he sure does max things out...It was only when I saw his grows that I realised what his name means (after googling it of course.) I tend to stick to soil and organics.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2015)

the interview went well and they are interested in me and I am interested in the job.
Im not taking the job until I fly out and see the route and territory but it sounds real good.
I have been searching for flights out there for the last couple hours.
not easy.
They said they would pay half the cost so im looking for my least expensive alternative and it looks like Seattle to boston and driving up 4 hours will be by far the cheapeast way to do it. It will be a long ass trip but hopefully a blast.
i would leave next sunday for a week.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2015)

I had a few great offers all come up at once. It was hard to pick the one that was best. I went with the biggest one. So far so good. 

I hope it is the perfect job for you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2015)

its a ticket out of Everett , my field is oversaturated and its nearly impossible to find an organization on the East coast that wants a West coast tech. This is an unusual specialized technically challenging position that not many have the dual certs to qualify for or quite frankly would even enjoy ....but its exactly what i like to do. we shall see.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

Things like that are like buses.....you don't see one for half an hour then 3 turn up all at once. Hope it works our Ambs.

I am working on a Post sales software role at the moment. Typically a sheep with 5 legs type of role, clients always want the rocking horse shit!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2015)

That is what happened with me. They wanted somebody with multiple disciplines. If they only knew my gardening prowess 

East coast is so much more cultured. I miss the people.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 4, 2015)

Good luck with that Amber.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2015)

good luck ambz getting a job doing exactly what you like to do is a blessing. GL


----------



## papapayne (Sep 4, 2015)

hey there!

smoking on a bowl of your blueberry hills. I like it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2015)

Really great weed all around


----------



## papapayne (Sep 4, 2015)

Haven't smoked the dog yet. Trying to see individual highs


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 5, 2015)

what dog variation do u have doc?I had a chemdog hybrid some months ago.so damn potent.i dont know how it excaped my 
jardin.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2015)

I grow Dog kush that came from Dst's original 2010 cross.i think what DAT grew was Dog Kush S1 and it is from Breeders Boutique.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 5, 2015)

yea they did seem different to me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yea the dog regulars are different as well


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2015)

Dog fems or s1 are from the dog I have run from the start in 2010. 
If you got one of the 2010 beans these were the original cross. Although I only sent a few of these out and I believe some subsequent were s1s of peoples 2010s.
The dog regulars are regular so have a male used (an OG kush) so are effectively a backcross.
Hope that provides clarity for you.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2015)

And a little tit bit of info. The dog was originally called Divit OG kush but I decided to remove the Ivit part lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a clone cof gave me a couple years ago that is from the beans you sent him


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2015)

Those where the original ones I made then, so sister to my dog.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Those where the original ones I made then, so sister to my dog.


Yea and i gave it to papapayne so same one that is killing it outside. I cant wait to see how it does next year.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea and i gave it to papapayne so same one that is killing it outside. I cant wait to see how it does next year.


Strictly seedless and Jig ran one of those dogs and OMG you should have seen his outdoor one....jizz in pants material.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Strictly seedless and Jig ran one of those dogs and OMG you should have seen his outdoor one....jizz in pants material.


yea i have been telling Papapayne it was going to be fucking great from the day he put it out. wish i had one in the ghouse.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2015)

I would do them here but.it would end up in a mouldy mess. I curse this time of year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

I hope mine finishes. I have to get in there and trim under and around again. Need to hook uo the dehumidifier DAT gave me the other day. With two going i should get it down to 65% at night and i am good with that. 1 runs 78% and none 98%


----------



## papapayne (Sep 6, 2015)

hey bro, are you running them into a bucket or something? Or they draining some other way? I been having to change my bucket 2-3x a day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey bro, are you running them into a bucket or something? Or they draining some other way? I been having to change my bucket 2-3x a day.


I drain under the rabbit pen to keep the ground wet and worms happy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2015)

I have been reading up on the Medical Marijuana Laws for NY state and they are absolutely ridiculous.
They are banning smoking so dispensary's will only sell oils and premade vaporizers, prob not even medibles because they are too attractive to kids. They are deemed smoking to unlealthy for lungs...So as a mj patient you wont be able to grow plants or purchase any flowers at all.
They are also banning all strain names like OG kush, Trainwreck , ect and making all the names generic letter with numbers like
AB-24.
Im headed out to NY for a job interview next week and if they want to hire me they are going to have to pay me a hole lot of fuckin money to live there since there mj laws suck. I could rent a place for cheap out there in the sticks ,rent out my house in Wa , save a shit load of money and work on possibly get a gig in MI or citizenship in Canada and move there.

Happy Labor day!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I hope mine finishes. I have to get in there and trim under and around again. Need to hook uo the dehumidifier DAT gave me the other day. With two going i should get it down to 65% at night and i am good with that. 1 runs 78% and none 98%


ohhh for nightime i get it! 
Smart!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2015)

im really fuckin high and can hardly think. Is anyone else really really fuckin high right now?
Its super lemon haze and its extreamly ripe and heavy on the couch lock.

my arm fell asleep under me when I was sleeping this morning.
When I woke up it had no feeling, complete dead wait, like someone paralyzed must feel. 
I screamed and started hitting it. Nothing was working and then...
It felt like it was melting and stretching and shrinking . It stretched down to the floor and back up. I was FREAKING OUT!
I kept hitting and pounding at it.
Finally the blood returned, pins and needle and it came back to life.
I kissed it and thanked it for coming back and working again.

That's is so fuckin funny Papa Payne..... that you had the mormans over , took their bible ripped out a page and used it to roll a joint in front of them. I wish I could have been there to see that.

shit man I am so looking forward to getting a slice of NY pizza. That's all I think about lately. lol

Have a nice day and get HIGH!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 9, 2015)

Get a philly cheese steak to!!!!!! It should be wrapped in newsprint, and when in the paper bag, the grease should soak thru so well you can read newspaper thru the bag. If it doesn't, its not authetic  Such a thing is a myth on the west coast....I have been to everbodys so called "Best philly" place...just aint happening on the west coast. 

So you own your place in Washington I take it? Whats the story on it? You are right over the WA border ya?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 9, 2015)

oh yea, I'm smoking some of your dog kush with a little hash crumble on top. HIGH AS FUCK!!! Misses informed me I HAVE to take it easy today due to last nights ER scare. So yea, Im baked off my ass trying to not go do work lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Get a philly cheese steak to!!!!!! It should be wrapped in newsprint, and when in the paper bag, the grease should soak thru so well you can read newspaper thru the bag. If it doesn't, its not authetic  Such a thing is a myth on the west coast....I have been to everbodys so called "Best philly" place...just aint happening on the west coast.
> 
> So you own your place in Washington I take it? Whats the story on it? You are right over the WA border ya?


No she has a further drive home when we meet then me. DAT i hate that shit and it seems to happen more than it used to.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

I grew up with Steve's Pastrami and Onion Rings in the greasy see through bag. Best pastrami sandwich in the world!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 10, 2015)

Fuck ya,that sounds,awesome. I love some good ol pastrami to. I love em with garlic fries. Scarfing down some homemade zuchhini bread rigjt now and dabbing out


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

I love zucchini bread! Now I want it!


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 11, 2015)

The Ny Pot Laws sound totally arse.The UK government made £12 billion in tax revenue from the sale of tobaaco in 2013.
No its not a misprint.AND i got the figure off a government website.
They wont legalise dope here cos "OF THE HARM IT DOES TO INDIVIDUALS AND COMMUNITies.However ,they wont say what that harm is.
And.If the reason is cos smoking is bad for you.then i want to know when they plan to ban tobacco .Doesnt it cause cancer etc?


Man .I get so pissed off with this shit.I could fall asleep on my face.wake up half suffocated. and punch myself in the face a few times.
Welcome to malboro country.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey Mr Mo.Do you watch Archer?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 11, 2015)

If only common sense were common lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2015)

lol
i went shoplifting today. yes I was high , I do lots of fun things high and I do them well.
lol
it was not originally planned
but due to the lack of respect I received I thought it only appropriate to make up for their rudeness.


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol
> i went shoplifting today. yes I was high , I do lots of fun things high and I do them well.
> lol
> it was not originally planned
> but due to the lack of respect I received I thought it only appropriate to make up for their rudeness.


Spoken Like A True Jersey Girl


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 11, 2015)

papapayne said:


> If only common sense were common lol


Did You Know "Normal" Is only A Setting On A Dryer


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 11, 2015)

Week 4 Day 1 From Seed On A 12x12 light Schedule


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2015)

OMG , she is sooooooo cute! OMG
and the ladybug toy you gave her so adorable.
oh your so good to you ladies Dawgie. She will be simply delicious im sure of it!!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

@supreme bean - Only when I am drinking rubbing alcohol!


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 12, 2015)

wot did u nick?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2015)

umberto raffini drew comfort socks Bamboo Yarn. I love bamboo clothing.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 13, 2015)

nice.My garden is full of bamboo.many types.I should do something with all the stuff i have to cut down and chip.any
ideas?


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2015)

Sell bamboo stakes at the market....
Make bamboo sculptures and sell at craft markets.....
Find wholesalers and see if they are interested in bamboo...Or likewise with Retailers.
Google?
Good luck.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2015)

Not sure what sort of compost it would make either....bamboo is a hard core plant. My sister also has it at her place in North London...huge stuff.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 13, 2015)

build one of these..


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 14, 2015)

I think i wouldnt get building permission for a bamboo palace.thanks anyway.done the market thing-its a pita.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 14, 2015)

this is more my thing.hard work and completely useless.arf arf.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 14, 2015)

this trip so far has been INSANE. the que to my flight was like a mile long and went up and down esclators and out to the PaRKIng garage! we though we would miss our flight but they got their shit together and opened a couple more security check points so we got to our gate on time But our flight was delayed for 2 andhalf hours because of the wild fires in Napa valley/ California. SO we missed our connecting flight and had to stay over night in San Francisco. Im about to catch the shuttle back to SFO for a non stop to boston. Finger crossed nothing else goes wrong.
Peace
Ambz


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> this trip so far has been INSANE. the que to my flight was like a mile long and went up and down esclators and out to the PaRKIng garage! we though we would miss our flight but they got their shit together and opened a couple more security check points so we got to our gate on time But our flight was delayed for 2 andhalf hours because of the wild fires in Napa valley/ California. SO we missed our connecting flight and had to stay over night in San Francisco. Im about to catch the shuttle back to SFO for a non stop to boston. Finger crossed nothing else goes wrong.
> Peace
> Ambz


Damn that is crazy! Good luck on the rest of the trip


----------



## papapayne (Sep 14, 2015)

whew! man that sounds intense. I hate san Fransisco though, to many damn people, and the smell!


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

Holy Shit Batgirl!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2015)

i jus got back from upstate New York
The weather was fine. I stayed in the dirty little city , the capital of New York, called Albany.
Then i drove out to a small lil town called Amsterdam where i bought some crack and heroin from a big fat Porto Rican who was wearing a shirt called "BUlly", god damn there is a lot of cops in that town.
Then i went back to Albany and went to Washington Park where i scored some weed from some dude who was in the JR. Black Mafia. The food was terrific and the peeps were cool. But i don't think i could ever live there cuz its too expensive.
Now im truckin back to Washington where it will be my final resting place.
They offered me the job but i aint takin it. Bunch of cheap tight wads wouldn't pay me the money i need to survive in a place like that. Drivin all over the fuckin state in 3 feet of snow hours on end for minimum wage they can kiss my ass!


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2015)

I fukkin hate clients who knickel and dime on salary offers. Fuk them Ambs the stoopid cunts.,,,waste everyones time people like that.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

Lockheed flew me to Orlando so they could offer me shit and give their internal person a raise. Cool city though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you so much DST for the support.
It was an exhausting trip. We had a terrible time with our flights and really went out of our way to check out the routes offered. I was offered 2 of the full time routes but this company would rather hire and spend all its money on managers. I interviewed with 4 managers. There is the manager of operations ( with no healthcare background) , a district manager, a northeast territory manager, a managers of services.. UNBELIEVABLE. yet my position would be the most critical.. The one dealing with patients, the one to get to the job, to get the trailer up and running, troubleshooting, working with doctors, processing images, handling sick and dying cancer patients, starting their hard IVS, being chronically exposed to radiation, all over customer service with the KEY players at the site. You know Totally REPRESENTING! and they cant even offer my what I make now! plus I would look over the drive pay and the mileage that I make now as well. Im too far along in my career to settle for that bullshit. I know what im worth and they are idiots not to be able to see how much I could do for them. Hopefully something better will come along, till then I still got 2 jobs here in WA that pay me top wages and keep the bills paid.
I will be getting a new grow up in the next month once I get my smelly cherry beans, so that will be fun.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Lockheed flew me to Orlando so they could offer me shit and give their internal person a raise. Cool city though.


Yeah that happens ALL the time.
I went out to the Tri Cities last mnth and they pulled that shit on me, but in that case, the city SUCKED!
now I got the recruiter calling me back for another job he has open. So im fuckin with his head now.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

Now I ask the recruiters whether they have an exclusive contract with the employer. Aerospace is really bad about bringing people in for interviews just so they can justify a raise to their employees.

I got a call from HP for an editor position. When it rains it pours!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you so much DST for the support.
> It was an exhausting trip. We had a terrible time with our flights and really went out of our way to check out the routes offered. I was offered 2 of the full time routes but this company would rather hire and spend all its money on managers. I interviewed with 4 managers. There is the manager of operations ( with no healthcare background) , a district manager, a northeast territory manager, a managers of services.. UNBELIEVABLE. yet my position would be the most critical.. The one dealing with patients, the one to get to the job, to get the trailer up and running, troubleshooting, working with doctors, processing images, handling sick and dying cancer patients, starting their hard IVS, being chronically exposed to radiation, all over customer service with the KEY players at the site. You know Totally REPRESENTING! and they cant even offer my what I make now! plus I would look over the drive pay and the mileage that I make now as well. Im too far along in my career to settle for that bullshit. I know what im worth and they are idiots not to be able to see how much I could do for them. Hopefully something better will come along, till then I still got 2 jobs here in WA that pay me top wages and keep the bills paid.
> I will be getting a new grow up in the next month once I get my smelly cherry beans, so that will be fun.


I hope something great comes around for you but atlest now i can ride up at harvest and smoke you two cross eyed


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2015)

I still need to give you a sample to enjoy of my super lemon haze, im so Bragadoesiouly stoned right now
after just one tasty vaped balloon of it. Flying the Freidliest Skys united we stand.
are you rockin any heavy hitting sativas in your garden Doc?
ive got some super lemon haze seeds to share wit you.
I would love to see SLH in your garden..
Its got such a beautiful stature. 
Long, lovely skinny droopy leaves with glistening trichomes . And the smell, so lemony and uplifting.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2015)

Believe me, no one has exclusivity in Recruitment. A recruiter that thinks they do are kidding themselves....especially in this age of online media crap.
I am totally shocked Ambs that there was a recruiter on board in this procedure. WTF are they doing? Have they even qualified your needs and wants? I wouldn't send someone on an interview until my client agrees with the proposal I put forward. If they don't even agree to minimums then they don't get to meet the person. I could go on but the whole recruitment industry and the twats in it just give me the heebeefuckinjeebees these days. Next time this dude wants you to hike 2 days to aeeting pretending you are in the film Planes Trains and Automobiles, make sure he has qualified the position and the benefits before you step outside your front door.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2015)

good advice, you hit the nail on the hammer DSt. yur right, I should have done my homework a abit more and asked more questions and got the techs phone number to get the truth before I went out...
. BUt the recruiters don't have a handle on what the job is really about. And sometimes you have to actually go there to find these things out. For the most part your right, but there is a lot of trickery about this position. As far as NY state goes.. its pretty much a lame ass state. It is just like any dumb fuck cow town, Boring, Lame with rotten service and no culture.
You go to places like Albany, Amsterdam, Schenecoday,gloversville, you see how lame and depressing they are.

I grew up going, to NYC , the ISLAND. even though its New york, it sure shouldnt be even considered apart of the rest of the state. Its like worlds away from what the rest of the state is about.
I though that the coolness of NYCity might have resonated its coolness up the state. Boy was I wrong.

So what is Trumps stance on Weed?lol, Do you see any similarities here?


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2015)

The recruiter should have done his homework. Not only is he doing you a disservice he is also wasting his clients time.
He earns a % of your salary as a placement fee. Why is he not trying to boost the fee by increasing your salary.....weird. its all too often there is oversell in the early stages to candidates....This could just be the recruiter having a bad month and just trying to get his interview count up. If you need any advise of how to deal with RecCons as we often call ourself, just holler. Enjoy the rest of your weekend. Regards to Mr Trichome.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 20, 2015)

whats a job?is it fun.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 20, 2015)

He did it to shave american wives!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2015)

DST said:


> The recruiter should have done his homework. Not only is he doing you a disservice he is also wasting his clients time.
> He earns a % of your salary as a placement fee. Why is he not trying to boost the fee by increasing your salary.....weird. its all too often there is oversell in the early stages to candidates....This could just be the recruiter having a bad month and just trying to get his interview count up. If you need any advise of how to deal with RecCons as we often call ourself, just holler. Enjoy the rest of your weekend. Regards to Mr Trichome.


there is the recCon that initially posted the job . who I spoke with maybe 3 times. I had to fill out an app and background check with him. He forwarded my resume and info to the HR women at the company and said she would take over from there. SO Human Resources acts more as the recruiter/negotiator . The Reccon was not very involved or even like he cared much. I had to call him back to do all the follow ups and ask how the process was going.He initally forgot about me and apologized. Only one time he called back to ask when the interview was and to call him back after I got home from it .., which I did not.. and I have not heard from him. The HR women did all the negotiating with me . She would not budge with hourly wage instead wanted to see if she could give me other monetary incentives like relocation bonus, she told me there was NO way she could give me the hourly I wanted. I told her I was not interested in any other type insentive like that . It was so uncomfortable when she would not take my decision NO on the phone last week I just told her I would think about it and call her back today, Now I just hope she pays me out the money she said the company would cover for me going out there.

BUt anyway the bottom line is I wont take the job no matter how much they paid me .lol.
Mr. Trichomes refuses to move to that area no matter what cuz it sucks so bad. I just want some of the money I spent back.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2015)

Well that doesn't surprise me one little bit. I understand there is a reason for HR departments to exist, but they need to understand that recruitment is a whole new ball game and that they should reall stay the fuk out of it. My god they have been in most cases a scurge on my life, and they do not seem to understand when it comes to salary negotiation.
And again, no shock to hear the RecCon was a complete useless twat. Unfortunately there are more twats out there than good uns in the Recruitment industry......On the whole I hate it with a passion now and only have fleeting moments of enjoyment in my work.
If they agreed to pay your expenses then check to see if there is any small print in what they sent you and then just badger the fuk out of the fukkers until they pay you. Phone them every hour, all cheery and shit, until they pay you just to go away, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2015)

yeah, exactly what I was thinking, be all nice and shit to her to get my money for the trip back..
Sorry to hear about your troubles in the industry and with HR. must be very frustrating.
I just applied for another job, lol, im bored and cant sleep.. its humid as hell and hot here, sweating in bed.
its weird now with jobs. It used to be you could negotiated your salary with HR. Now its like non negotiable.
I had one HR guy tell me that when he called interested in me. HE said this is the hourly wage.. NON Negotiable.
and other HR people call me and the first thing they ask me these days is what I make now and how much they would pay me, even before they meet me! its sooo freakin different these days in my industry. I used to negotiate after the interview, I thought that was the proper edikit


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2015)

Where I am now I am working for a temp agency that went through the exclusive temp agency for the company. They do this because their HR was so bad.

Now I am getting hired full time as an employee.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice one Mo. You glad to be going on board as an employee?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2015)

I got incredibly lucky with the 2 jobs I have now. 
My boss called me directly from the get go and I did all my interviewing directly with her for my PT job. 
The other per diem job I presently have I met a really nice new recruiter for the HR department of the organization who offered me top wages right off. 
Congratulations Mo on the job and being able to work through a good agency. 
A major wind storm came through yesterday and I'm going to be working all day on my yard.
I just fertilized my GRASS! WHOO HOO> haven't don't that in a while!
tons of raking of leaves from my massive Western Cedar Trees and unclogging gutters.. errrr 
im just going to take my time and do a lot of bong hit breaks. 
have a great day!

Ambz


----------



## papapayne (Sep 21, 2015)

bong hit breaks are the best kind of breaks! I find i need to take them more often with my health the way it is. such is life I suppose.

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2015)

@Dr.Amber Trichome - Good news for your lawn! I agree about the gutters. I had to go out in the flood last week and use my crook to unclog my gutters. I got absolutely drenched!

@DST - I am excited to go the employee route with them. They are going to bump me up 20% when I do. They also are fine with me working remotely!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 22, 2015)

fire hash
cured for 6 months


melted down and flattened


and sealed in parchment paper with scotch tape and Gorilla Tape 100% tough
 


next project im going to bring the brick wall out and up and put in a drip system.



I have one more tree just like this that I plan on doing the same circular area around for plants.



The fusias I planted this past summer have really taken to there new homes! They loved the Starbucks coffee gounds I have been feeding them!


The leaves that fall from the Western Cedar I used for a winterizing mulch around the gound for my row of evergreens.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 22, 2015)

my a new meditation room.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 22, 2015)

loving the projects! Its amazing how the littlest project to the biggest projects add such simple pleasure to enjoyment of the land and thus life. After all the shit in my past, its very centering to bring nurture some life forward.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2015)

What you doing with the hash Ambs? Going to be a bitch to get that packet back open again?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2015)

For a moment as the pics ran concurrant I thought she'd stuck the hash under one of the legs for the veranda


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2015)

your trippin DGT.
DST, Mr. Westy knows so you can ask him. But i was thinking it would be easy to slimply slice it open wiht a razor blade and just peal it back since it is separated by the partchemnt paper. I really hope so, i did not run a test, but i think it will peel back . When i was packing it it was sliding off the parchment paper so I taped the sides with scotch tape first like 3 times so it wouldnt slide out of the square partchemnt paper.. and then a couple layers of the Gorilla BLack tape. I thought it was a good idea at the time. we shall see.


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2015)

Im sure it'll be fine lol. well i hope so, Ill tell ya in a couple of days.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2015)

Right. Lol I see now haha. I seriously need glasses.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2015)

God I miss not wearing glasses.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2015)

mr west said:


> Im sure it'll be fine lol. well i hope so, Ill tell ya in a couple of days.


Freeze it and it should pop right off


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 24, 2015)

Great meddy room.My wife would approve.Nice wrapping too,looks like it wants to trade for a certain painting.(???????????????)
VIVA LA BONG HIT.Im off for one now...............................................


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 24, 2015)

Shit.WE got that same cushion.
Its like a parallel universe.sheeeet.
Get a Sri Yantra mandala in there.Much power it will bring.
Om Shanti.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 24, 2015)

this is where i meditate.weather permitting,


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 24, 2015)

a local view.ship on a cloudy day.ahoy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2015)

yeah I def wanna trade for that painting! sounds great!! I love your meditation spot and your bad ass bong!!
I Bought a brand new 2015 car today!!!!!
its the exact same make and model and color as the one I drove off that exact same lot 10 years ago!!
and the best part, it was ON SALE and had only 11 miles on it!!!!!!!!!!!

I fuckin love this new car, its super stealth.
.
Does anyone know of a good place to get an engine cleaned? 
2015

2006


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah I def wanna trade for that painting! sounds great!! I love your meditation spot and your bad ass bong!!
> I Bought a brand new 2015 car today!!!!!
> its the exact same make and model and color as the one I drove off that exact same lot 10 years ago!!
> and the best part, it was ON SALE and had only 11 miles on it!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


NICE!


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2015)

I love a new car, I get my next one in April.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks Doc! yeah Westy fuckin love a new car. its so precious.lol
a Recruiter and the Director are very intested in me.
this might be a very very fuckin cool gig. 
in the town where Kurdt Cobain is from!!! 
as I fill out the app im listening to Kurt and staring at his portrait in front of me.
This might just be my big break and I could live on the Coast.
ya,ll have a fanfuntastic DAY!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

Awesome news DAT!

These places are good:



Use simple green or select the engine wash mode on the washer dial. Works great - just don't hold it too close or the water pressure can cut right through the hoses and wires. Don't directly spray any of the electrical boxes either. The car may not work until they dry out.

Make sure you spray underneath too.

Good luck on the job,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2015)

Our next car....





we're getting one for when Number 2 Yin arrives in December.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow, those dutch bike are great,they use them in amsterdam to deliver bales of marijuana to old folks homes.
fucking awesome!I got a car .I love it when my wife uses it to get to work,cus im forced to use my bike .you dont see much from a car
just cars and roads.
OK-ambers. meet me in the mellow yellow coffee shop.we can do some trading.lol


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2015)

Actually they use them to collect the bales of MJ the old folks homes are growing....how else do the Dutch support the growing aging population of tall cheese munching oaps.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah ,i heard those old peeps are hardcore gangsters.they call em the grey mafia.


----------



## supreme bean (Sep 29, 2015)

If i was so rich i could afford a new vehicle i would get a Bongo.You can sleep in ,and,Its got a cool name that reminds me of
BONG.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2015)

that hash is some of the creamyest stoneyest Ive had and im gonna skin upwith it again right now, yummy >>>>>


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you for such a wonderful positive critique Mr. Westy. 
That means a lot to me coming from u, a long time connoisseur 
I am glad it made it and that i was able to help you feel better. Enjoy.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## UniDragon (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Doc,
Sorry if this question is redundant,but, what is your preference in bulbs for your Phototron? You may have mentioned it in this past journal but I can't recall if you mentioned it or not. I vaguely remember you spent about three hundred dollars on lights but wasn't sure if they were for your tron or not. Furthermore, what seemed to work best for you while growing in the tron? I have the directions but they are vague and very poorly written. Thanks in advance and LOVED this journal!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 3, 2015)

Heres a painting i just finished.I call it " The Night


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 4, 2015)

Kind word(s) Mo.thanks.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2015)

Sorry - I was exhausted but had to say something!

The shading and color give it a melancholy feel while the motion of the hair makes me feel like I am on a moonlit beach with a warm breeze blowing.

It evokes a broad range of emotions all at a single glance.

Bravo!

P.S. - How did you get my wife to pose for it? hehe


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks.It gives me a melancholy feeling too.Glad you got a warm breeze.Mine was quite chilly.I think its a bedroom painting.I would like to view it from under a duvet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> Hi Doc,
> Sorry if this question is redundant,but, what is your preference in bulbs for your Phototron? You may have mentioned it in this past journal but I can't recall if you mentioned it or not. I vaguely remember you spent about three hundred dollars on lights but wasn't sure if they were for your tron or not. Furthermore, what seemed to work best for you while growing in the tron? I have the directions but they are vague and very poorly written. Thanks in advance and LOVED this journal!


I have the classic phototron Uni,
Its one of the older versions and I can only use the one type of bulb. It has T-5s and T-4s.
THe newer Phototrons have different bulbs and even LED bulbs you can switch out to .
I cant remember exactly how much I spent to replace all the lights but it wasn't cheap.
I also have a 315 watt LEC light that I forked out about 400 dollars for.
I have tried a few different approaches with grow mediums in the tron.
My first attempt was with the peet moss they sold and told me to dump it directly into the bottom of the tron.
I do not advise this ! the water has No where to drain and causes mold and dampness .
THe most success I have has is growing in a smart pot ( the fabric container)
THis way the water can drain out and sit at the bottom of the tron, work as humidity and it drys out eventually. .
That way you can easily tell when you need to water your plant again. I do not suggest following there stupid Science project directions. They are ridiculous and troublesome. GOod luck and if you have any more questions hit me up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2015)

cool painting beaner.. looks a lot like your sculptures. Does your wife pose for you live while you paint and draw.? She looks like the perfect art school model.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cool painting beaner.. looks a lot like your sculptures. Does your wife pose for you live while you paint and draw.? She looks like the perfect art school model.


Hi.Amber.No my wife doesnt pose.I have to rely on my memory and imagination.also similar to the
sculptures and quite like the thumbnail sketches i do. 
Cheers.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 5, 2015)

hey.wtf s a tron.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> hey.wtf s a tron.


A phototron she just shortened it


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have the classic phototron Uni,
> Its one of the older versions and I can only use the one type of bulb. It has T-5s and T-4s.
> THe newer Phototrons have different bulbs and even LED bulbs you can switch out to .
> I cant remember exactly how much I spent to replace all the lights but it wasn't cheap.
> ...


I was considering buying special "Bloom" plls/biax lights from HTG. Do you think that would be a waste or do you think that that may help in your opinion?

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have the classic phototron Uni,
> Its one of the older versions and I can only use the one type of bulb. It has T-5s and T-4s.
> THe newer Phototrons have different bulbs and even LED bulbs you can switch out to .
> I cant remember exactly how much I spent to replace all the lights but it wasn't cheap.
> ...


and I can't seem to find the "Like" button for posts so "LIKE" for your response! Thanks again Doc!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Uni,
No Problemo!
you might not have the like button yet if your a new member. 
It will show up on the bottom right hand corner of all the posts. 
Its ok if you don't like me, no biggie
. what are those special bloom lights and who is HTG? do you have a phototron?.
With the phototron I don't ever switch out to bloom lights.

A lot of growers use MH lights for veg then switch out to HPS bloom lights for flower, is that what you mean?
For the tron you shouldn't ever have to switch out lights unless they are old or broken. 

I got some smelly cherry beans !! Yeah! thanks uk ferry!
now I only have 2 more spots left in my collection for 2 more strains.

so Im on hold for an indoor grow till the director for the job I applied gets back from holidays to interview me.
BUt I threw a few seeds into a free patch of soil in my back yard to see if I can get something going in the mean time.
It is still real sunny and the dry with no frost . Got a few bags of nice black mulch for my other plants to look pretty.
and got a couple new books out from the library.
Finally got that one you recommended SB, it looks really good. Thanks for telling me about it.
got to go mow the lawn and do some more weeding!
Have a nice day!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 5, 2015)

Mate.you will love that book! Wow,It really twisted my melon-In the best possible way.Nice garden.
I just ordered some Master Kush seeds.Looks like a reliable strain for growing and puffing.
I will post a pic of my new book-arrived today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2015)

cool mate! Master Kush sounds awesome. My weed is old. Been curing for almost a fuckin year. Mr. Trichs is complaining its old and bad. I need to start another grow ASAP. My yard is lke totally infested with spiders AGAIN. just called the Spider man Killa and he is coming over tomorrow for another spray. I got bitten yesterday by a tick sized one and got attacked by a gang of larger ones just a little while ago. Really I hope I can leave this property soon. Not to keen on spiders at all.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 5, 2015)

This book is 3 inches thick.should keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Uni,
> No Problemo!
> you might not have the like button yet if your a new member.
> It will show up on the bottom right hand corner of all the posts.
> ...


I didn't say I don't like you I typed the word "like" to substitute for the like button. I found the like button and will use it in the future.
Yes I bought the identicle model that you have. It doesn't have the top reflector though. When I bought it one of the plls/biax lights was burned out which prompted me to research available lights for The Tron. I found that HTG has 3 sets of lights that looked promising. One set is used for veg another set is used to bloom and they have a set used for both veg and bloom called Perfect Par. All 3 sets are pricey so I wanted to get your opinion before spending tons of money.

Thanks again Doc! Have a good one!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2015)

to Supreme Bean.:
Dude, that book is super heavy.
I have to really concentrate hard to keep focused.
I am having to re read the pages 2 times, but find it fascinating.
Its like way over my head so I will have to digest slowly and reread multiple times.
Have no fuckin idea how you got through it in ONE BLOODY DAY!

To Unicorn:
If is was U Uni.. I would NOT fuck around with another company or fuss around with different lights other the originals..
GO to the source. The phototron shop. If they still don't ship to the UK. U, Uni, can Send me the money and I will get them for you and send them to you myself.
A quick general engine search has left me wondering if the Phototron shop in LA where I bought it is out of business.
I cant find them, can you? what a gut renching thought. Is this why you are talking to me about your situation?


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 6, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> to Supreme Bean.:
> Dude, that book is super heavy.
> I have to really concentrate hard to keep focused.
> I am having to re read the pages 2 times, but find it fascinating.
> ...


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 6, 2015)

I use Prakasa LED lights.The quality is good.the new Cob LEDs are an advancement in the technology.
The Future Is LED.
I also use metal halide for flowering.It gives a better high than HPS.I think MH is more like natural sunlight.
Leds should have a good spectrum.depending on the makers configuration.
You should be able to veg and flower under the same LED unit.
Thats my experience with LEDs.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 6, 2015)

One of the lights on my 120 watt led malfed and caused the Unit to Malf.
I got my son to solder a by-pass to the next bulb on the circuit board-now its fine minus one bulb.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Uni,
> No Problemo!
> you might not have the like button yet if your a new member.
> It will show up on the bottom right hand corner of all the posts.
> ...


Those rum bayou came out fantastic! I would work them in when you can. As for the art I will ask Dede if she minds me posting some pics I took of her. I don't know if you have seen anything I have posted of my work. If not I bet she would be good with me pming you a shot or two.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 6, 2015)

I got some new beans in the post.Its Master Kush.A cross of hindu kush and skunk.gonna go put them into germ now.
Described as a long- lasting stoned to the boner weed.My Mission;Be Stoned 24/7..
I think NIRVANA means emptiness.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

here is some of my work. i will have to dig the ones of dede off the laptop.
      
and one of payton's first fall pumpkin patch just because it was there


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2015)

Great art all round guys and gals.
Ambs. All my art work was thrown out by my mum...well, it was more technical drawing actually. A lot of my stuff was thrown out when she moved and not being there to help didn't help either. Luckily she kept some of my toys that I can now give to my Yins.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Great art all round guys and gals.
> Ambs. All my art work was thrown out by my mum...well, it was more technical drawing actually. A lot of my stuff was thrown out when she moved and not being there to help didn't help either. Luckily she kept some of my toys that I can now give to my Yins.


That is cool about the toys, and thanks. I loved seeing my son play with and enjoy my toys that ahad stayed around my mom and dads place. Shot my Tonka truck and legos got the most play time.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 6, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> to Supreme Bean.:
> Dude, that book is super heavy.
> I have to really concentrate hard to keep focused.
> I am having to re read the pages 2 times, but find it fascinating.
> ...


Yes. I bought this unit in a garage sale years ago and just now getting to a point where I can put this together and see what it can do. When I bought it, one of the plls/biax lights was burned out and the top bulb was very dim. So, I replaced the plls,( I call them sticks) with 4100k 55 watt sticks and bought a 23 watt 6500k cfl for it. From what I interpret in the directions, it seems that you would use the sticks throughout the entire grow and then switch out the cfl at the top to simulate the change in seasons; 6500k cfl for veg, 2900k or 2100k for bud/flower stage and 10000k to finish. Greners and Growlife are supposed to sell replacement parts for The Tron but their website indicates that they have abandoned Phototron entirely. So, I found your thread and thought I would consult you. Oh, and you were right, the like button has now appeared.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is cool about the toys, and thanks. I loved seeing my son play with and enjoy my toys that ahad stayed around my mom and dads place. Shot my Tonka truck and legos got the most play time.


Tonkas Here's one of mine circa 1974'  Still looking good!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 6, 2015)

Great Tonka.Great PHOTOS.nice chatroom..


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 6, 2015)

i take pics most days.this was an hour ago.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey What's Up Doc How Come I Can't Pm Ya? I Have A Present To Send Ya For Your Tron Maybe Update Your Lighting System To A 100 Watt Led. I Believe My 100 Watter Should Do the Trick Very Nicely


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2015)

Dr. D81
those are gorgeous photographs, you have a real feel and eye for the medium. I will get the Rum Bayou going soon.
I particularly like the swan one and the horse photos. I had taken a picture of a couple goats that posed for me kinda in the moment like those horse ended up. but yours is much more interesting because its such a moment it time, timing thing. My goats look like I said, (and I did hee hee) , come on pose for me, right there, over a little...snap. I will show you it later.
and Payton looks so super cute in the Pumkin patch. awe, he looks so different now.
All your photos have such a clear simplicity to them that is fresh and invigorating. A lot of life in your work. very impressive!!

Cool Tonka Truck DST! is that a carpet its sitting on or a rug? That is a cool lookin floor. Did mrs. DST make it?

UniD
Im going to bring my phototron in today and start germing some seeds.
I think maybe starting off with lights that are more fluorescent blue in nature and leaving them in the entire grow is a great way to start. This way everything is in place the entire grow and all you need to do is swich your timer from Veg 18/6 to Bloom 12/12.
In a 2 gallon smart pot I will veg maybe till the plant gets about 6 inches, just depends on the strain and node separation . Then switch to 12/12 because its going to grow 2 to 3 times as big in flower. Now the tricky part with the tron is dealing with its narrowness. No matter what I ever grew in the tron I have to string up the plant to keep it off of the side panels and away from the lights so it does not burn.So I take that into consideration and realize the top portion of my tron will not get used to the very top.
In my tron, I have a cord that hangs from the top for additional light to hang freely above the plant but I might only use it when im trying to warm or pop seed.


HEY DAWG, whats up? im not sure what happened to my pm. you can convo me and I got another email account. That is so nice of you to send me a present I like your lights, they are allways so cutting edge.

10 grams of creamy succulent HASH! YUM YUM YUM!!!!!!!!!!awesome photo Beansupremeits funny im reading that book now because a robot will be doing my surgery next month . Isnt that fuckin wild. I want to meet the robot really bad now. This hash is real heavy mate.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice looking shish Ambs. I am waiting on my mum bringing over the Tonka earth mover which is quite large for luggage.
That is a mosaic that Mrs. D designed, drafted out, then went to an intensive mosaic class to learn how to do it for real, then subsequently also showed me the basics and off we went. I've got pictures of the process, I'll look them out as on phone the noo.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Nice looking shish Ambs. I am waiting on my mum bringing over the Tonka earth mover which is quite large for luggage.
> That is a mosaic that Mrs. D designed, drafted out, then went to an intensive mosaic class to learn how to do it for real, then subsequently also showed me the basics and off we went. I've got pictures of the process, I'll look them out as on phone the noo.


You forgot the part where it takes a hell if a long time. I did one in the laundry of our place we left behind in north LA.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 7, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dr. D81
> those are gorgeous photographs, you have a real feel and eye for the medium. I will get the Rum Bayou going soon.
> I particularly like the swan one and the horse photos. I had taken a picture of a couple goats that posed for me kinda in the moment like those horse ended up. but yours is much more interesting because its such a moment it time, timing thing. My goats look like I said, (and I did hee hee) , come on pose for me, right there, over a little...snap. I will show you it later.
> and Payton looks so super cute in the Pumkin patch. awe, he looks so different now.
> ...


So, if I read your reply right, you are saying that I have all the lights that I need and I should grow with what I have? This would contradict everything that I have read. I was under the impression that in order to flower/bud the plants that a certain amount of red spectrum is needed and furthermore a large amount of blue is needed at the end of the grow to produce trics, which is the reason for the 10000k finishing bulb.

If you are up to it, can you start a thread on your current endeavor of sparking up your Tron again? I realize that you just did one, because I read it from top to bottom, but I would really appreciate the additional knowledge. 

Thanks again Doc! I hope all is well with you!

Best regards!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 7, 2015)

.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 7, 2015)

wow.a robot is doing your surgery.thats abit too wierd.do divulge ducky.
that hash looks so yummy.i will dream about it tonight..

Amber Rocks ! ha ha .I have another "robot" book. you might like..


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Oct 7, 2015)

I went for a walk on Dartmoor (UK)this morning.No People for a long way way.Here are some pics.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2015)

lmao
UNI start another thread? i don't know i will have to think about that. I just cleaned the tron so was going to start fresh from here for you in detail.. and a new grow,, i have some new pictures to show you.., just keep asking questions... Im sorry this thread didn't cover those questions you had but i can now. Im so happy you tuned in so we can engage in a active lively dialogue as fellow tron growers . 
the most practiced rule of thumb is to switch out your lights from veg to bloom but you can still grow a killer plant and buds NOT doing that. My lec is one light the entire grow.. leds are one light the entire grow and plenty of growers just grow under flouros the entire grow. I have had great success with not switching out my lights in the tron.. never had before. I will find you a picture of the lights i use, take care,
Look supreme bean its the half lifer.. ELLA Runciter in her casket! and her loving husband Mr. runCiter behind her. lol


These are the replacement lights i purchased last from the Phototron store in Los Angeles California..


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 7, 2015)

i never seen one b4.exept once on dr who.Mini alien transporter i assume.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2015)

those photos are very cool Bean. Reminds me a bit of The Joshua Tree Park in California We visited a couple years ago. What a freaky cool place!
Its so fun to climb and jump all over the rocks. One of the funniest things to do!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes ,The Runciters having a heart to heart.Let me know when you meet Pat.
I like the way you grow stuff the Dr Who way.You can take the girl out of Putney,but you cant take Putney out of the 
girl.bravo.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2015)

Mr.Dr. Trichome saw a flying saucer the size of a half dollar fly by him in Arizona. Which is weird cuz most of the time i think of them as being really big but i guess they can be really tiny too!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2015)

that is really fuckin trippy . how the heck did you know my father grew up in Putney?and i visited my grandma there for 2 months one summer when i was 11 years old. What does that saying mean?


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 7, 2015)

I love those rocks!Reminds me of Hampi In India.Went to a great techno party held among rocks like those in Hampi.
cheers.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 7, 2015)

The saying;like ...you can take the monkey out of the jungle- but you cant take the jungle out of the monkey.
My own Putneyfied version.no offense(luv). .


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 7, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao
> UNI start another thread? i don't know i will have to think about that. I just cleaned the tron so was going to start fresh from here for you in detail.. and a new grow,, i have some new pictures to show you.., just keep asking questions... Im sorry this thread didn't cover those questions you had but i can now. Im so happy you tuned in so we can engage in a active lively dialogue as fellow tron growers .
> the most practiced rule of thumb is to switch out your lights from veg to bloom but you can still grow a killer plant and buds NOT doing that. My lec is one light the entire grow.. leds are one light the entire grow and plenty of growers just grow under flouros the entire grow. I have had great success with not switching out my lights in the tron.. never had before. I will find you a picture of the lights i use, take care,
> Look supreme bean its the half lifer.. ELLA Runciter in her casket! and her loving husband Mr. runCiter behind her. lol
> ...


Thank you for posting the pics and advice! I will eagarly follow this thread for updates on your next endeavor.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 7, 2015)

What a polite gentleman..


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 7, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that is really fuckin trippy . how the heck did you know my father grew up in Putney?and i visited my grandma there for 2 months one summer when i was 11 years old. What does that saying mean?


Im from West Ham.theres three changes on the tube if you want to get there from Putney Bridge station.I guessed you were wondering.
The big rock on the right of the picture looks like a frog wearing sunglasses and a beret.trippy no?


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 7, 2015)

The tron would be great for an auto strain.Or a San Pedro cactus .


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## The Dawg (Oct 7, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> The tron would be great for an auto strain.Or a San Pedro cactus .


Auto's And Led's Would Rock The Tron


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> those photos are very cool Bean. Reminds me a bit of The Joshua Tree Park in California We visited a couple years ago. What a freaky cool place!
> Its so fun to climb and jump all over the rocks. One of the funniest things to do!
> View attachment 3516350
> 
> ...


Damn that is cool and when i was at jig's last december i was not far away.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 8, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao
> UNI start another thread? i don't know i will have to think about that. I just cleaned the tron so was going to start fresh from here for you in detail.. and a new grow,, i have some new pictures to show you.., just keep asking questions... Im sorry this thread didn't cover those questions you had but i can now. Im so happy you tuned in so we can engage in a active lively dialogue as fellow tron growers .
> the most practiced rule of thumb is to switch out your lights from veg to bloom but you can still grow a killer plant and buds NOT doing that. My lec is one light the entire grow.. leds are one light the entire grow and plenty of growers just grow under flouros the entire grow. I have had great success with not switching out my lights in the tron.. never had before. I will find you a picture of the lights i use, take care,
> Look supreme bean its the half lifer.. ELLA Runciter in her casket! and her loving husband Mr. runCiter behind her. lol
> ...


So, just curious, The Tron has six slots for lights and you are showing ten. What are you doing with the residual four? The other question that I have is the lights in the green package seem to be twice the size of the other ones. So, are the bulbs in the green package 2 ft and the other ones are 1 ft?


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2015)

My local drinking spot....


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 9, 2015)

DST said:


> View attachment 3517654 My local drinking spot....


Duuuuude, you're lucky! You live in Holland? Too bad the rest of the world isn't as nice. Totally loved it and wish I could go back to live there. Awesome people and great dope!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2015)

Lol, yeah he lives in Amsterdam. That's a nice shot DST. I remember meeting you there and drinking at that place with the benches outside and sampled a variety of flavors. that beer was hella strong!!! . and i remember we then went over and finished our beers and got high by the canal on that sunny day. That is a cool place. 

The Phototron I have must be older then yours UniDragon.
They stopped production on mine years ago.
I have 10 2 feet lights on the bottom and then 10 1 foot lights around the top, above the 10 2 feet lights.
That is just the way they use to make them and im not sure why. I use all the same bulbs.

Can you please upload some pictures of you Phototron and some of its features . I would love to see the connection area of where you lights plug in., 

Another feature I have that im not sure you have.
I have a light socket with a long cord .THe light hangs from the top center and can be pulled down about 2 feet for adjusting. Its cord runs down the side of the tron and down to the bottom.
I noticed while cleaning it that the cord got brown and toasted So I taped it up with electrical tape.
Does you tron have those little annoying thimble like looking holes at the bottom? THey are very difficult to clean, and I have NO idea whey they are even there.

Armadillos are such strange creatures. THey look like rats with shells on .

Here is a picture of the bottom of my Tron with those weird cup like baskets at the bottom that are diffiucult to clean and get stuff trapped in them.



This is the cord that runs up the side of the Tron and goes to the hanging light socket that hangs out the top. It got all toasted from the heat.






This is the light socket that hangs from the top which that side cord is connected to.



Taped it back to the side of the phototron.



Sorry , this is SIDE view of the lights in the Phototron. If you look closely in the middle, you can see the length of the cord and the socket and how far down it can go.
 
the book is getting much easier for me to read. I don't really get PAT. and Mr. Runciter has been frozen and flown to Munick to be stored next to Ella.
Herbert Schoenheit von Vogelsang "meaning the beauty of the song of birds" I really dig his character. And some of the outfits they ware are hysterical. like pointed yellow shoes. almost half way done. I bet your close to finishing the meditation book , aren't you Supreme Bean?


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 9, 2015)

Here are some pics of my Tron. I looked thoroughly and did not see where smaller lights can be installed, only two foot plls. I bought this second hand. The seller swore it is one of the first ones built but I think it's a Tron6 based on internet research.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 9, 2015)

nice.where is the windmill/they have these in eastern england too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the photos . Can you also provide a straight on picture of the entire Unit.
And lift up the panel and get a full shot of the lights from top to bottom for me. The connection end looks the same.
If I needed to I might be able switch my tron into a longer light system like you have.
I need to do some research on the editions myself . I thought I had the Tron 7.
I recommend spray painting the outside side panels black. This way you don't have to worry about light getting in so much.
Prior to that I had made custom plastic panel covers which attatched with Velcro.
I have left one large panel unpainted so I can still view in. It took my years to finally spray paint them because I enjoyed looking into the tron but I its so much easier maintenance to just throw on one plastic panel cover now.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 9, 2015)

DST said:


> View attachment 3517654 My local drinking spot....


If I Didn't Know Any Better I'd Say That Was The Heineken Brewery. Which If My Memory Serves Me Correctly Was Only A Handful of Brewery Bars in The Bottom Of Windmills Back In The 70's.

Also I Remembered A Bar We Went To Actually You Had To Walk Down The Shoreline Of The North Sea To Get To It I Believe it Was Call De Gulf
. Probley Not Still Their However The WindMill Brought Back Fond Memories of Holland.

Oh And Don't Try To Order Mickey D's In German I Know They Look Kind Of Similar However If You Do You Will Be Called A Stupid American And Told To Speak English. The Dutch Hates Germans Come To think Of It Most Of Europe Had A Strong Dislike For Z Germans

ahhh I Have So Many Fond Memories of Holland. None Of Which Includes Amsterdam Cause I Never Went Their


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, yeah he lives in Amsterdam. That's a nice shot DST. I remember meeting you there and drinking at that place with the benches outside and sampled a variety of flavors. that beer was hella strong!!! . and i remember we then went over and finished our beers and got high by the canal on that sunny day. That is a cool place.
> 
> The Phototron I have must be older then yours UniDragon.
> They stopped production on mine years ago.
> ...


Yeah,dont forget his tabby fur blazer.Pat has a peculiar talent and nothing is at it seems-as you will find out.hold on to your melon.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the photos . Can you also provide a straight on picture of the entire Unit.
> And lift up the panel and get a full shot of the lights from top to bottom for me. The connection end looks the same.
> If I needed to I might be able switch my tron into a longer light system like you have.
> I need to do some research on the editions myself . I thought I had the Tron 7.
> ...


I'll try to get more photos tonight; maybe video if I can figure out how to upload them. I have my Tron in a 3x3x6.5 Hydrohut Silver Addition tent so I can manage light, heat and smell. I still have some gear to get before I put it to use.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2015)

Look at my video.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Look at my video.


Yep I've seen this video while doing research on mine.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow shes a strong woman.check out her trons.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

DST said:


> View attachment 3517654 My local drinking spot....


I cant wait to take my family there! Last time i have been to ADam was cup week 2001, and not been t Holland at all since January 2002. That is far to long to visit plus i want yo take my wife to Brussels, Idor Oberstien, and Neuschwanstein castle. As soon as we get a house i get a new camera. Mine has been broken for many years now and it is time for me to take pictures again with me not having a job after next week.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Look at my video.


Man a coupe of those a light smoker would have it made! I wonder if she is available to come by and show dede and me her trons we want to see whats growing on


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2015)

@UniDragon true. Holland can be a great place to live. Amsterdam has changed quite a bit over the last 15 years.

The beer sure is strong there Ambs. Just like the weed at my house hehe. Good times. 

Supreme Bean and The Dawg. It's a smaller brewery located on the East side of Amsterdam centre. The Heineken brouwerij is South side of the centre.....quite a huge place now.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 10, 2015)

Amsterdam has changed loads.Dont go in the summer.Im thinking of Haarlem next time .Ams is too busy-full of numpty
tourists hoping to get a glimpse of a whore or sniff of a joint.meh.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 10, 2015)

Doc, 
Here are some pictures that I took of my Tron. Sorry, they are all basically the same but for what it is worth...I hope this gives you a better idea of what I have to work with.

@DST, I went to Amsterdam about 15 years ago with the intent of finding a woman that I met five years prior. I spent $500.00 on a round trip ticket, got half way over the Atlantic Ocean and then realized that it was all a really bad idea because the first thing she would say is something like," Wow, you came all the way here to see me!" The next thing she would ask is, "So, what have you been up to since we saw each other last?" My response would have been something like," Oh, not a whole lot. In fact, I really haven't done anything with my life since we saw each other last." This is not the way to impress people; so I chickened out of my plan of finding her and then just hung out in Amsterdam and spent all of my money and then came back home. Anyway, sorry I have a bad habit of babbling, the point was there is this place called Global Chillage that I went to when I was there. DUDE, try the Thai hydro and take a look at the mural that they have on the wall there. I took two hits off of a joint and then lost myself in this mural. I then looked at my watch and realized that I had been sitting there for 45 minutes staring at this mural! What a cool place! Oh, and like I said earlier, the whole town was just packed with really nice, helpful, friendly people! The only people that I found that caused any problems where American tourists; I saw several incidents where I would hear screaming and yelling and then broken glass and looked over and saw a American tourist in a bar fight, throwing someone through a storefront window in a bar. Other than that, everyone just coexisted and got along...I loved it there!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2015)

@DST I need me a zatte badly man haha. Wish they did a real pint instead of them coke can schooner things then again they'd have bouncers on the door in no time.

you ever get into the in da wildman?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2015)

@DST I need me a zatte badly man haha. Wish they did a real pint instead of them coke can schooner things then again they'd have bouncers on the door in no time.

you ever get into the in da wildman?


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2015)

The pilsners in general are gased a lot more in The Netherlands so they tend to drink smaller glasses (fluitje, beirtje, etc being the names of the sizes) as if you have a pint by the time you get to the 2nd half they aint so great...that's my theory anyway.
Supreme Bean, Summer is the best time in the Dam lad, you just need to know where to go 
Unidragon, the place has changed and if I remember rightly the last time I walked in to get a coffee I was told if I didn't buy weed I couldn't sit down......erm, ok, well I am outta here, Happy Times it's called now lol (or not so Happy!). Unfortunately there is that attitude now in the shops. I guess they are just too busy.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 11, 2015)

I think HAPPY TIMES,or someting very similar,is the worst coffeeshop in dam.Known for its scanky deals and surly staff.
It preys on the unwary, who end up with a warped impression of dam .which is a lovely city.imo.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 11, 2015)

Happy People.Thats the name .Pure irony.lol.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 11, 2015)

DST said:


> The pilsners in general are gased a lot more in The Netherlands so they tend to drink smaller glasses (fluitje, beirtje, etc being the names of the sizes) as if you have a pint by the time you get to the 2nd half they aint so great...that's my theory anyway.
> Supreme Bean, Summer is the best time in the Dam lad, you just need to know where to go
> Unidragon, the place has changed and if I remember rightly the last time I walked in to get a coffee I was told if I didn't buy weed I couldn't sit down......erm, ok, well I am outta here, Happy Times it's called now lol (or not so Happy!). Unfortunately there is that attitude now in the shops. I guess they are just too busy.


That's too bad. I really liked that place a lot! Did they take down or paint over that mural that was on the wall?


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> That's too bad. I really liked that place a lot! Did they take down or paint over that mural that was on the wall?


I don't know mate I never got past the front counter they installed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2015)

Is every one getting ready for Halloween. 
I am. I have several creepy hollowgarm portraits of men and women . you look straight at them and they appear normal and well groomed. Then if you move and walk past them, they turn into monsters , zombies and the living dead. trippy.

I ment to ask u , Supreme Bean, where did you get that other avatar you had of the skeleton and the women and the skeleton is squeezing her breast. That was fuckin killer. If you can please cut and paste it for me in a post here. Thanks


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 12, 2015)

Hallo(ween) Amber.One horny skelly for you.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Oct 12, 2015)

How do you post music .i want to put up IM STRAIGHT by the Modern Lovers.I tried but failed.
Dude.thats a mental song.Zapper is having a giraffe ..


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 12, 2015)

Go To You Tube Pick Your Vid Right Click Your Mouse Click On Copy Then Come Over To Riu Left Click The Right Click Then Choose Paste Then Post


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2015)

GO to your post and select the media ico next to the the image icon. A window will pop up for you to paste that url number from the video there and then hit ok, it should appear in the post.

I forgot how fall mornings are around here.
The sun most usually appears as it breaks over the Cascade range which is EAST and some of the most beautiful sunrises appear. 
BUt then around like now, 830 am, the sun goes away replaced by stormy grey clouds up until the sun is ready to go down.
Then the sun reappears about an hour before it sets over the Pacific Ocean. What a freakin tease. But at least it says hello and goodbye most days. Not like in the WINTER! oh it can get rough.. not seeing the sun for months. late sunrise early sunset.torture
These are my Western Cedars. The spiders thrive at the tops of them and drop down infesting my property. These trees are just gorgeous PNW beauties!! but they are high maintenance. Lots and lots of raking of their little fishbone orange amber leaves.

I worked on some dead looking patches of my lawn and some circular areas where the mole holes left no more grass. 
I applied some very nice Scotts Lawn repair soil and topped it with some grass seed. Im hoping the wind dies down so I can fertilize the lawn again. I would love to have a nice thick green lawn .

LOOKIN EAST


Looking WEST, my 2 western cedars. They make a terrific pair! and lots of animals like to visit them!
like Eagles, crows, squirrles, hummigbirds, woodpeckers, areole birds, pNw birds, Once I even saw a Possum try to climb it to get to a bird feeder I use to hang up. Ghostface is buried under the one on the right. Pickle should have been buried under the one on the left but died in Tucson and got buried in the Canyons, where is body was later discovered missing. 


Not sure if this is going to work. I hope it does.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 12, 2015)

The Dawg said:


> Go To You Tube Pick Your Vid Right Click Your Mouse Click On Copy Then Come Over To Riu Left Click The Right Click Then Choose Paste Then Post


Thanks.thats the most complicated instructions iv ever had.Im not sure i even have a mouse.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice Cedars.I have two eucalyptus trees.they remind me of a time in Australia when we spotted a Koala high in a eucalyptus.
Its a thing they do in OZ.loads of people standing under a tree staring a koalas arse.great fun.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 12, 2015)

Love the new av amb.Ive been collecting cheeky pics-heres another.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2015)

LMAO !!!!!!!
U
are
FUCKIN HysterICAL !!! BAhAAAHHHaa...
I had this nun one for a while.

Love Eucys.. I love the way their bark peels. Had a nice big one by my apt in Oakland California for a while.
That would be funny if the Koala shit on someones face while looking up at them.hee hee

so when have the video you want to post. You have to hit the SHARE tab on youtube under neath the video.
Then this long number with letters will appear in a nice white space.
The skeleton in the avi reminds me of Dracula and she looks like one of his vampire women.

I have this avi I like to use sometimes. But people get so offended by it.. They beg me to remove it. A couple times I got to quote some bad ass growers , u know... my niggas, lol,yeah when I changed my avi from a sexy women to the man with big titties.
like all they post is " I Love your avi." Then I quickly change to the man and.. and then everyone thinks they are a HOMO!
hee hee hee and they don't like that AT ALL!
HAR hAR HAR!!!!
This is actually someone on riu, can you guess. lolololololol

Highlight that number id and copy it ( control c) then go to your post and click on the media icon, 2 to the right of the smileys icon ( I know you know where that one is.)
Then paste, or control V. accept and its should post.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> Love the new av amb.Ive been collecting cheeky pics-heres another.


Nice i would love for me and the wife to get a run at a nun. I have a thing for any hot girl in a nun get up. Real or the slutty halloween ones


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 13, 2015)

Cleaning my sexy hash pipe today.Its soaking in engine degreaser.i will flush it out tomorrow.Hard work i know-someone has to do it.sigh. Thanks for the downloading tips.I will have a go.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2015)

LOL, Dr. d81 get a run at a nun. 
LOL SB. I like your sick sence of humor as well.
@Don Gin and Ton 
im seeing some lively activity where I planted the smelly cherrys.. Which one is it? I have NO idea what the other ones are.
I planted 3 seeds.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 14, 2015)

why are u planting seeds outside at this time of year.r u a squirrel?
I planted 4 Master Kush beans.Here they are-looking healthy as.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2015)

sup bean? hells ya my nig , lookin might fine there. mighty fine.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 14, 2015)

Love the squirrel! Why the man tits though!! That aint right.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2015)

Those seeds pop up yet DAT?

Clones in the sun:



Naked Blue:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

lmao amz, y'all didn't label em?! Haha


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 15, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sup bean? hells ya my nig , lookin might fine there. mighty fine.
> View attachment 3521185


Sorry,YOU ARE a squirrel.KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEp SMokiN!.
I just want to be your nig


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 16, 2015)

Time for a Sherman!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 16, 2015)

STONED!Out here in the perimeter there are no stars.out here we are stone,immaculate!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi there, looks tasty Sup bean.
Hi Mohican.  lovely garden and marijuana yu have.
I know that was stupid of me not to put a label down Don Gin Ton. Hopefully they will self identify soon. I don't see why they wouldn't pop , all the other weeds are. Its still warm outside like in the 60 degrees. 
Went on a really pretty fall hike deep in the Entiat Mountains. 25 miles down a dirt road to get to the trail head. 
The Entiat Mountains stretch south to the Columbia River between the mouths of the Entiat and Wenatchee Rivers. The northern end the Entiat Range merges with the northern end of the Chelan Mountains. Most of the range is within Wenatchee National Forest. The northern end is part of the Glacier Peak Wilderness.
The highest peak of the Entiat Mountains is Mount Fernow, at 9,249 ft (2,819 m). Other major peaks include Seven Fingered Jack, Mount Maude, Copper Peak, Dumbell Mountain, Spectacle Buttes, and Buckskin Mountain. All these peaks are over 8,000 ft (2,400 m) and the three highest are over 9,000 ft (2,700 m).[1] They are all located in the northern part of the Entiat Range. The highest peaks of the southern portion are under 7,000 ft (2,100 m). Significant peaks of the southern Entiat Range include Cougar Mountain, Tyee Mountain, Sugarloaf Peak, Chumstick Mountain, and Burch Mountain.[1]
It was very steep and my legs are so sore I can bearly walk right now. 

I am now the proud owner of a very very cool little 100 watt CopperHead LED light!!! 
It fits perfectly in the phototron! its very bright and gives off very nice colors. 








 

THe beautiful yellow trees are called Golden Larches. 
 

 


Try to get different view from looking around at the top to t he north, south , east and west.. down from the summit
This is the Carne Mt trail. 8 mile hike 5000 ft elevation gain.
We slept in this meadow.


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 18, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi there, looks tasty Sup bean.
> Hi Mohican.  lovely garden and marijuana yu have.
> I know that was stupid of me not to put a label down Don Gin Ton. Hopefully they will self identify soon. I don't see why they wouldn't pop , all the other weeds are. Its still warm outside like in the 60 degrees.
> Went on a really pretty fall hike deep in the Entiat Mountains. 25 miles down a dirt road to get to the trail head.
> ...


beautiful place to live - feel lucky - being in touch with mother nature !!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2015)

woah that was a trip, reminded me of that terrible cowboys vs aliens film.

lovely shots, like you could imagine the pale rider riding into shot.

please tell me you slipped spectacle buttes in to the other major peaks blurb as a funny. heh heh


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 18, 2015)

Very Beautiful Photos !.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 18, 2015)

Pretty amazing pics!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 18, 2015)

this is my pic of the day.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 18, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> this is my pic of the day.


Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 18, 2015)

I like to photograph rocks.!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Beautiful art all around!

Sorry DAT - seeds need 78 to pop (according to Subcool). THe only seeds I ever got to pop in the cold all turned out to be male!

Here is some of my art:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> I like to photograph rocks.!


Thank god r is no where near c on a keyboard.....


----------



## Joedank (Oct 18, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi there, looks tasty Sup bean.
> Hi Mohican.  lovely garden and marijuana yu have.
> I know that was stupid of me not to put a label down Don Gin Ton. Hopefully they will self identify soon. I don't see why they wouldn't pop , all the other weeds are. Its still warm outside like in the 60 degrees.
> Went on a really pretty fall hike deep in the Entiat Mountains. 25 miles down a dirt road to get to the trail head.
> ...


very nice  some excellent compositions there DAT..
love the fall colors from the larches . our aspens are turning right now to the same effect in the highcountry .




my best work this week... the san juan range 7 miles from me ... felt like shareing 
this thread is filled with such good vibes ....thanks


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks like s storms a brewing.Amber you pictures are so Amazing.How do you gaze upon such beauty without weeping?
Heres one i took yesterday.enjoy
This is the Hamster Turbine Building.Millions of Hamsters run round in cages that generate enough
electricity to power the city library.spent hamsters are humanely fed to sea gulls.
the droppings sprinkled on the flower-beds..


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 19, 2015)

I managed to get a portrait of my wife while she was working at the computer.One day i will live like picasso and fill my
castle with beautifull women.and dope plants.hahah,etc.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2015)

Pic dump>
Here's the mosaic in progress pics>



Here's some faux ndebele art work in our house>

Anybody guess which square I done?

Here's some Graphic Art. This is a graphic representation of the rainfall in Amsterdam over the course of a year (my wife simply noted if it had rained or not each day) The colours represent the days of no rain.


And some weird alien graf (since Ambs likes her aliens) from outside a bar I use to frequent on a daily basis called, Cafe Nes one of the few coffeeshops that gave up it's license to continue selling alcohol. It's now a bloody Hipster bar!!


Been having an 80's throwback morning. Herés one for when you are next up a mountain




Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2015)

p.s all credit for design and artwork goes to my wife, Mrs DST


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 19, 2015)

DST said:


> p.s all credit for design and artwork goes to my wife, Mrs DST


very nice..


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)

My guess is that you did the bottom one. 

That is some beautiful interior decorating D. Props to the Missus!


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2015)

Ja the bottom left with the serrated leaf look


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

what an amazing property you have JOEDank! what an incredible view. 
I would absolutely love to explore those mountains! and your greenhouse!​That's a wonderful portrait Sup Be.an! 
It totally reminds me of one of my favorite Kurdt Cobain art works. He done it in High called
it "Senior Citizen Punk rockers."
It was an offbeat tribute to Grant Woods American Gothic. He did it in pencil then used airbrush for the background. Someone who liked it purchased it for a few dollars at the High School Art Show back then...... Now it has been purchased by the Experience Music Project in Seattle . It has NEVER been displayed. 

I LOVE your penthouse DST. So much fresh simple precise crisp Norweigen like style. even hints of Australian aboriginal and Mondrian. Its just mind blowing. Your wife is so amazingly talented.
and its awesome you also work along with her doing those amazing pieces. You guys make such a great couple. I remember seeing that one wall piece in your bedroom and I was like trippin my brains out, stoned out of my mind and seeing it was mind blowing.

I made this little hydro farm for my Phototron this morning.

This is Kurdts drawing I told you about. Its from my COBAIN UNSEEN book by Charles R, Cross



I made this little hydro farm for my Phototron this morning.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what an amazing property you have JOEDank! what an incredible view.
> I would absolutely love to explore those mountains! and your greenhouse!​That's a wonderful portrait Sup Be.an!
> It totally reminds me of one of my favorite Kurdt Cobain art works. He done it in High called
> it "Senior Citizen Punk rockers."
> ...


Somewhere between brilliant and genius Doc!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you UniDragon! Now LOOK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

That looks more like it!


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2015)

When working with hydroponics, I have heard bananas are essential!!!

What was originally in the tub Ambs? Was it like a roast chicken or something?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2015)

gotta be coffee lol. cool little hydro whirly gig ambz


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2015)

Think yer right lad. I just imagined like a whole roast chicken or something sealed in there lol. I've seen those roast dinner in cans from the US....they look fowl! boom boom.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 21, 2015)

This is a painting im working on.I could do with a load of those stickers.I used one off a banana .Nice plumbing amber-i have someting
very similar on going.Heres a blueberry bush and the painting a couple hours later.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 21, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you UniDragon! Now LOOK!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3525235
> View attachment 3525236
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a quote from Tommy Chong: "Give someone a bud and a lighter and nothing to smoke it with and all of a sudden they become engineers." Absolutely brilliant doc!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 22, 2015)

I call this Painting.Zen Garden.enjoy.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 22, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you UniDragon! Now LOOK!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3525235
> View attachment 3525236
> 
> ...


What A Groovy WaterFarm. What Genetics You Thinking About Running???


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2015)

DST said:


> When working with hydroponics, I have heard bananas are essential!!!
> 
> What was originally in the tub Ambs? Was it like a roast chicken or something?


Mike got dat tub from his job where he make coffee for his colleagues.
Its called Folgers Coffee.
I quit drinking coffee about 3 and half weeks ago, and its completely changed my health and lifestyle in such a dramatically positive fashion. I didn't know that they put chickens in containers like this.? I never seen that. Strange. I haven't seen that in the markets I purchase from.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> I call this Painting.Zen Garden.enjoy.


Brilliant Collage Sup Bean.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2015)

The Dawg said:


> What A Groovy WaterFarm. What Genetics You Thinking About Running???


I was thinking Smelly Cherry would be nice to have again .
I would like to grow a Bubblebomb with that as well. Those are in the top 5 best smelling strains I have grown and still have seeds for. Not to mention that they are small HEAVY yielders that fit nicely in the tron..
Has that little Gorilla Tent mini you have come out on the market yet? I really would like one and would you like to trade for it? I could run it right next to my Phototron and share the airpump with it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2015)

This is the park a mile from my house. You can see the Port with its military base and its china exports and other ships coming in and out. On a clear Day you can see Mt. Baker.


Do you like this Drawing @The Dawg ? Its one of the Best buds in a little space ship.




These Brilliant White Mushrooms are blooming on my lawn outside! 3 so far.
Mushroom Hunting is a poplular hobby in the PNW. Magic Mushrooms are very delicious.



 Halloween is a week away! Can U believe it! wow!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Mike got dat tub from his job where he make coffee for his colleagues.
> Its called Folgers Coffee.
> I quit drinking coffee about 3 and half weeks ago, and its completely changed my health and lifestyle in such a dramatically positive fashion. I didn't know that they put chickens in containers like this.? I never seen that. Strange. I haven't seen that in the markets I purchase from.


I think it was more the chicken in a can thing lol. Got me thinking maybe they came in tubs as well...combine that with the word Roasted on the tub...and eh voilà my twisted numskull comes up with whatever it came up with
Regards to Mike.
Have a good weekend Ambs.
DST


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh Yea love The Best Buds in Space Drawing.   

Check Out The Cat Playing Sax


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 24, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Brilliant Collage Sup Bean.


Thanks Amber.I also quit coffee.no real reason,but i think it makes my poops irregular.I usually just had a cup in the
morning.I drink english or black tea.Sometimes the excitement is too much.
BTW.I dont think those mushrooms are magic.Should be the right time for Wavy caps and Liberty caps.Im 
going hunting this weekend..Will surely post some pics of the wee fellas ,if i spot them.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 24, 2015)

whats with these ads anyway


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 24, 2015)

a painting which im workin on. i think im gonna call it THE NIGHT RIDER.haha,Watch out fellas.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2015)

Beautiful!

Watch out fellas made me think of this song (I have the 8-track):






The 8-track changes right in the middle of the big hit:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Watch out fellas made me think of this song (I have the 8-track):
> 
> ...


8 track? Man I haven't known of anyone at all that remembers or references 8 tracks! That means you must have been born when the Earth cooled too!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks like a bad case of "Top of the Pops"!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 25, 2015)

This is the finished pic.Im loving collage.I like dada n surrealism.Art is the only true freedom we have.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 25, 2015)

nice spooky.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2015)

I agree about art:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 26, 2015)

cheers mo.looks like some sativa u have there.would make a nice painting.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2015)

lost my ph meter but found some ph drops and added lemon and soaked the rockwool cubes. There was a leak in the container I had to caulk an cleared out the studio to set off the bug bomb in the studio to kill the big black spiders.

the lawn looks fuckin smoking Sexy HOT! nice thick green grass now im getting real real excited to mow it .... patiently waiting for it to dry.... could take weeks.
. staying on top of the mole activity. I have come to accept there wonderful ways and appreciate how they rototill the soil beneath the lawn. I have accepted defeat and will work with there esthetically destructive ways mending the massive dirt holes on the lawn each day..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2015)

Your a great positive inspiration and force Supreme Bean. Did you finish the meditation book yet? How is it and do you recommend me reading it. I tried to watch Blade Runner but fell asleep it was such a bore. So yeah mate, check out this photo. Its Lindsay Lohan, that little whore.lol.. pretty cool photo. What ever happed to that bitch, she OD or something?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2015)

The Space ship is currently 100 degrees hot ., I shut off one side of the LED Copperhead fueling system to avoid overheaing and
Cut the room heat and opened up one of the Space craft side panels for cooling air.
Smelly Cherry is incubating comfortably inside its rock wool cocoon.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh Hell Ya Ambs Looks Groovy. I'm Liking The Light That High. Have You Tried Turning Off The Fluro's On The Side That Would Drop The Temp


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow.Its 707 am.not even had a bong.Its pissing with rain.Rain ferking rain.Shit.that artist bitch should try useing a paint 
brush.that pallet knife tech is bogus.Looks like shes been spitting it at the canvas.messy cow.

Amber,if you cant stay awake for bladerunner.i dont know what you would like..
I watched Donnie Darko last night-good film.
Im all out of book suggestions ,as you,are quite picky.
Im slowy eating the meddy book.I like it,It appeals to my mystical side.
If you dig magik.i recommend.(Probably not)

Good spaceship noise.Beam me up Amber!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 27, 2015)

How to treat a lady.lol.


----------



## heckler73 (Oct 27, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> How to treat a lady.lol.


I'd like to have been at that event, just to see the crowd.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 27, 2015)

Id like to be at this event,just to see the tittys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2015)

that tron actually does look like it might shoot off willy wonka glass elevator styleee. love it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks Dgt and Supreme!
lmao, too funny. that body paint event does look like fun!

I turned the LED on full again.
first I shut off the phototron lights and the temps went down to 72, too cold my SUBCOOLs standards for popping cherrys, so..
unplugged 3 of the phototron lights and have the LED on full and its kickin now at 82.

Bean you have got to rent this movie I found in the Library DVD collection . It was right next to Blade Runner, its fuckin AWESOME!
keep the suggestions a coming, cant like everything youlike, but I like a lot of it.





*Plot*
Set in a post-nuclear war of the year 2024, the main character, Vic (Don Johnson), is an 18-year-old boy, born in and scavenging throughout the wasteland of the former southwestern United States. Vic is most concerned with food and sex; having lost both of his parents, he has no formal education and does not understand ethics or morality. He is accompanied by a well-read, misanthropic, telepathic dog named Blood, who helps him locate women, in return for food. Blood cannot forage for himself, due to the same genetic engineering that granted him telepathy. The two steal for a living, evading bands of marauders, berserk androids, and mutants. Blood and Vic have an occasionally antagonistic relationship (Blood frequently annoys Vic by calling him "Albert" for reasons never made clear), though they realize they need each other. Blood wishes to find a legendary promised land where above ground utopias are said to exist, though Vic believes that they must make the best of what they have.
Searching a bunker for a woman for Vic to rape, they find one, but she has already been severely mutilated and is on the verge of death. Vic displays no pity, and is merely angered by the "wastefulness" of such an act as well as disgusted by the thought of satisfying his urges with a woman in such a condition. They move on, only to find slavers excavating another bunker. Vic steals several cans of their food, later using them to barter for goods in a nearby shantytown settlement.
That evening, while watching old vintage stag films at a local outdoor movie house, Blood claims to smell a woman, and the pair track her to a large underground warehouse. There, they meet Quilla June Holmes (Susanne Benton), the scheming and seductive teenage girl from "Downunder," a society located in a large underground vault. Unknown to the pair, Quilla June's father, Lou Craddock (Jason Robards), had sent her above ground to "recruit" surface dwellers. Blood takes an instant dislike to her, but Vic ignores him. After Vic saves Quilla June from raiders and mutants, they have repeated sex. Eventually, though, she takes off secretly to return to her underground society. Vic, enticed by the thought of women and sex, follows her, despite Blood's warnings. Blood remains at the portal on the surface.
Downunder has an artificial biosphere, complete with forests and an underground city, which is named Topeka, after the ruins of the city it lies beneath. The entire city is ruled by a triumvirate known as "The Committee", who have shaped Topeka into a bizarre caricature of pre-nuclear war America, with all residents wearing whiteface and wearing clothes that hark back to the rural United States prior to WWII. Vic is told that he has been brought to Topeka to help fertilize the female population and is elated to learn of his value as a "stud." Then he is told that Topeka meets its need for exogamous reproduction by electroejaculation and artificial insemination. Anybody who refuses to comply or otherwise defies the committee is sent off to "the farm" and never seen again. Vic is then told that when his sperm has been used to impregnate 35 women, he will be sent to "the farm."
Quilla June helps Vic escape, as she wants him to kill the committee members and their android enforcer, Michael (Hal Baylor), so she can usurp power. Vic has no interest in politics or remaining underground, only wishing to return to Blood and the wasteland, where he feels at home. The rebellion is quashed by Michael, who crushes the heads of Quilla June's co-conspirators before Vic can disable him. She proclaims her "love" for Vic and decides to escape to the surface with him, realizing her rebellion has been undone.
On the surface, Vic and Quilla June discover Blood is starving and near death. She pleads with him to abandon Blood, forcing Vic to face his feelings. Vic decides that his loyalties lie with Blood. This results, off-camera, in her being sacrificed and roasted, so that they can eat and survive. The film ends with the boy and his dog walking off into the wasteland together.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 27, 2015)

Topeka What's So Fucking Special About Topeka


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2015)

nothing Dawg, Topeka looks like a fuckin bore. 
worse then this place.
Had a pretty decent shopping experience today. 
Scored big at the Dollar Store cuz they had the Oven bags to make new Volcano balloons.  for just one DOLLAR! YEAH!! thanksgiving is good for something.

Saw a car that slammed straight into the back of a bus and got completely smashed. That was hysterical.  yesterday it was a truck on fire with flames shooting out the windows. 
its always something around here.  that was so weird,its was like someone dosed it with gas and set it on fire. that was kinda scary too so I didn't drive down that street.

Went to the Hydro Store and got some GH FLora Nova Bloom , now just need a dehumidifier.
The ones at Lowes are crap . I m looking for a nice one that I can clean the water area out nice. A lot of them don't allow you to get into the water holder to clean them. fuckin growse.

yesterday I set off a Hot Shot Bug fogger to kill the spiders in my studio but it didn't work!!. Got a full refund and picked up some Raid Bug Fogger instead.
took back Blade Runner and The man and His Dog movie to the Library and picked up more some DVDs from the Sci-Fi section. 
this is the spider that wouldn't die from the Hot shot Bug fogger. I have discussed this with a handful of experts in the field and they are all completely baffled.  hot shot has worked for everyone else. . Let me tell you, stoners,
its not fun doing yoga in the studio and opening eyes after a long peaceful session to see these things crawling on the floor next to you. I don't know I just cant get into it like that.



Peace Pot and Microdot.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 27, 2015)

Mmmm..I guess at the end, when they went into the wasteland,they fell off the edge of the world.Or maybe they took a dump.
Maybe you WOULD like CANDYMAN .Its bonkers!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 27, 2015)

let me know how attak the bloc is.lol.like why would aliens be interested in a council estate.
did they want to score or something.they got ripped then they got pissed off.
i bet that is the plot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2015)

attack the bloc sucked hairy balls.
Rode my bike up and down the hills around my neighbor hood and got some pix for you of the Puget Sound.

here is the empty space im debugging.


These Raid Bomb are activated by water
 \


that is MT. Baker on the right and one of those Sand/dirt barges that frequent the water way.I don't know what the fuck they are up to but would like to know.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2015)

The sand barges will be for building firms and for making cement. It's a well used product these days. The Dutch canals are constantly filled with them.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2015)

Clockwork orange! Great comedy


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2015)

Including hilarious rape scenes and lots of milk drinking.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for the Puget Sound pics.Here is some i took this morning at the breakwater(plymouth sound).


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 29, 2015)

Linsay Lohan may run for president in 2020.so i guees she nay deed!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2015)

DST said:


> Pic dump>
> Here's the mosaic in progress pics>
> View attachment 3524234
> View attachment 3524233
> ...


I loved all the art on the buildings in holland. There is a building by the engineering school in Mtown that has a giant Esher stair painting i loved and a bronze head in a traffic circle in Rdam that was great too.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll try and get out and take some Amsterdam pics for the thread.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 29, 2015)

DST said:


> I'll try and get out and take some Amsterdam pics for the thread.


Yeah,Amsterdam stuff,Sex drugs,art.and flower market-bless


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2015)

Huh......Pffft.
Architecture, Impressive Skies, Wonderful varieties of transportation, History, to name but a few topics. You've been to Amsterdam and have a formed opinion that needs reshaped. Did you do anything other than visit coffeeshops, the Van Gogh and the flower market...bless, 




Anbd a cheeky wink to end the post....touché

Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2015)

I read that they pull some ridiculously large amount of bicycles out of the Holland rivers every year!

How are all of these bicycles ending up in the rivers?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2015)

those are all such awesome photos! I really like the wide concrete walkway Supreme out in the water. It reminds me of being on a ferry and looks like a great place to skateboard and ride a bike.

That highway Dst is very cool. It reminds me of a highway here in Seattle Called HWY 520 the floating bridge. It connects Bellevue to Seattle.. But that one in Amsterdam looks like it goes on forever. I drive a lot and enjoy driving. I often think about driving on the autobaun in Germany. A hyw where I can speed and not have to worry about getting a speeding ticket.

The floating bridge is scary to me because it moves and the waters get rough and sometimes breaks on the road.. I don't drive it but I new someone that did and told me he always rolls down the window when driving on it in case he goes over in his car or his car gets swept away..so that he can escape from the car as it sinks.

What is that Abstract black and white thing floating in the water? It looks like an old barge or vessel that couldn't be moved so they made it all artsy with that black and white covering.
Amsterdam sure is beautiful! is so spiffy, charming , historic yet modern.

The smelly cherry popped! my first hydro phototron grow is looking really great so far. Its totally low maintenance. Smoking some White rhino from a friend whos friend grows locally. It smells really great and tastes good too. Nice buzz, kinda spicy fuely minty smell, very very weird. Pot smells so weird, its like really hard to describe. makes me really dig deep for answers. lol


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 30, 2015)

DST said:


> Huh......Pffft.
> Architecture, Impressive Skies, Wonderful varieties of transportation, History, to name but a few topics. You've been to Amsterdam and have a formed opinion that needs reshaped. Did you do anything other than visit coffeeshops, the Van Gogh and the flower market...bless,
> View attachment 3531524
> View attachment 3531536
> ...


Yep! Reshape me baby!


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 30, 2015)

Its nice too ,you can admire the Canal houses ,while a bunch of americans ride thier bikes into you..Fucking place is out of control.Van Cogh is overerated .In Enland i have a wonderful mode of transport-a bike.We have arcitecture too-since they got rid of the caves....Only plus i see. is the dutch women,they
dont like look a sac of macdonalds leftovers.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2015)

Thats the funny thing, if you live here you avoid Mac bike rental people, they are the peeps who cycle on the wrong side of the road, cycle on pedestrian paths, cycle in large groups and think it's ok to just suddenly stop in the middle of a road....not to mention the idiots who think it'll be romantic renting a 2 seater bike, ffs!
The only time I have crashed is when no one is there and I am drunk as a skunk. And sorry to say, but it's only tourists who seem to get hit by bikes. Something to do with not paying attention and being a bit stoned maybe?
The Stedelijk and Rijks museum have both been refurbished in the last 10 years and by no means are something to miss. Everyone has the right to their own opinions though....
Holland is a shit place as far as geography is concerned (unless you like flat fields and water), but there's a lot more to say about it as far as pluses are concerned than just it's women (although they are a huge plus of course).

@Mohican, it's amazing how bikes end up in the water. Generally it comes from them being locked to bridges. You often see bikes hanging off bridges by just a bike lock, people throw old bikes in the canal, junkie bikes, people steal bikes then just dump them when they get home...all manner of ways. I have a pic of one of the bike barges somewhere. Will try and look it out.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 30, 2015)

Dutch people dont crass.ever


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2015)

Quite Impressed with the WHite Rhino. WOW!
it has a woody, earthy taste I really like. VERY high in THC,Beeen just medicating on Super Lemon Haze and C99 now for a while its nice to have a change.

https://www.leafly.com/indica/white-rhino


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2015)

!Happy Halloween! 
Creature of the Black Lagoon creature feature!​


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 30, 2015)

been thinking it time to change my menu del dia..something more indica streamroller effect.


went to my sons first gig.hes in middle-good tunes too,quite punky /rock.

Today i want to a painting exhibition Gerhard Richter.Someone had left thier lady -panties on a
comfy seat in front of the paintings.Really Cool !


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 30, 2015)

I love this idea.women disgarding thier panties in public in a library /gallery.Is that Kinky?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2015)

what did those panties smell like?
could be kinky or maybe they itched or something and she couldn't take whering them anymore.
museums are Notorious pick up spots, maybe she was prowling on you.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm Now A Proud Owner Of A Dat Original Way Kool


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi.I didnt sniff the Gusset.lol.
Amber-join the crusade.KNICKERS To ART.Photos as proof.Stretch a skiddy pair over a famous painting.
Art terrorism..oh yeah.
BTW.Galleries are good for cruising chicks!I didnt see the ex-wearer.just the evidence.
Nice pic Dawg.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I read that they pull some ridiculously large amount of bicycles out of the Holland rivers every year!
> 
> How are all of these bicycles ending up in the rivers?


The Nazis placed magnets in the canals during the war.


----------



## supreme bean (Oct 31, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what did those panties smell like?
> could be kinky or maybe they itched or something and she couldn't take whering them anymore.
> museums are Notorious pick up spots, maybe she was prowling on you.


What did those panties smell like?.LOL.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 31, 2015)

Trick Or Treat Give Me Something Good To Eat


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 1, 2015)

no ghouls or spooks came to my door.had me a big pumkin with smiley face.very dissapointing.
old tradititions die.whats it gonna be next.This is an OLD celtic tradition- Being English ,Irish and Viking descent.
I SAY;Burnt ye churches to the ground,
Reclaim the pagan sites they stand on.
Replace this monotheistic religion with its pervert priests.

I volunteer DR AMBER.As our new Matriarch pagan witch.

cHRISTIANS ARE FULL OF HOT AIR AND EMPTY DEEDS.burn them down!

What say ye?
ANd REmember when your stuffing you fat gut at christmas-Its got nothing to do with jesus being obese.
But a winter solstice celebration that the .Fat Fuck" holier than thou" christians stole.

Hey.Look at me Im a christian-I dont molest children or prevent AIDS ridden communties from using
contraception,---Im a good Guy.

LIKE FUCK.! Fuck em back to heaven.Go worship a pair of panties on a cross !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.All we are saying....Is give Paganism a chance.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 1, 2015)

Nobody loves me!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2015)

I was watching clockwork orange from 7 to almost 10 pm last night and no trick or treaters came to my front door either. lol
yes, the world has changed in so many ways. Maybe they will just get rid of all holidays altogether.
That way we can make the world more boringer then it already is. Thanks to the wolderful advancements of technology that are personalities have to conform to some type of cheapness and so everyday and night will just be the same. Unless we can celebrate our own holidays inside our own house where no on else will know.
Its this time of the year that everything starts to go a little bit faster. So turn back the clock and enyoy all fall colours.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for the reponse.Technology sucks dick.Most of it is spent on updated ways to slaughter people.
i look on the internet and its full of people-going blah blah.this is the future.Utopia for everyone.
The truth;A massive wealth/poor divide so vaste.People wont leave their homes for fear of thier vital organs
being ripped off and sold on the black market.(It happens).
Hey Amber the Witch,Isnt 1975 the year you were born.?Enjoy your bloody sabbath.whats your sign?
Awesome Bitch??.speaking of home entertainmemnt - Orgy round at your place??


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 2, 2015)

Heres someting to munch on.A BIrTHDAY greeting.

The path of the righteous man,is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish,and the tyranny of evil men.
Blessed is he who,in the name of charity and goodwill shepards the weak through the valley of darkness.
For he is truly his brothers keeper,and the finder of lost children.
AND I will strike down upon thee with vengeance and furious anger-those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers.
And,you will know my name is the the lord.When i lay my vengeance upon you!

BIG hug!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 2, 2015)

American Express?that will do nicely Madam!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 2, 2015)

So,Here is a place i go sometimes.I call it my" happy place".
This is where my urn of ashes will be tossed into the sea(Oh happy day!)
There will be dried fish food mixed in with the ashes and bone-maybe some bird food.Yummy!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 2, 2015)

heres a painting im working on.theres a fair bit to do.also i want her to hold a joint in her right hand-hopefully with a 
vacant look in the eyes.mmm.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> Thanks for the reponse.Technology sucks dick.Most of it is spent on updated ways to slaughter people.
> i look on the internet and its full of people-going blah blah.this is the future.Utopia for everyone.
> The truth;A massive wealth/poor divide so vaste.People wont leave their homes for fear of thier vital organs
> being ripped off and sold on the black market.(It happens).
> ...


Yeah I was wondering if they would want to reuse my uterus and fallopian tubes for something but they will just bin them I guess. My uterus is in pretty bad condition so no one would want to reuse it anyway. Dude I been watching videos of the surgery im having in a few days for a while now on youtube. Its so disgusting. This DiVinci Robot is going to go inside me and cut me up and do all sorts of things in there. Its totally narley dude. This is what it kinda looks like but I think just my one Doc is doing it.

The seedling is a Smelly Cherry.
No I was not born in 1975. I am a Pieces, the fish sign.
I used to be a competitive swimmeer in my youth and hold a record for the for the 12 and under 25 yard backstroke. I had a collection of hundreds of metals. But swimming now just looks so unappealing, with the chlorine and piss and shit in the pool from the children. seeing baby with diaper in pool gag me with a fuckin spoon.... no way im going in there anymore.
lol, That will be me on the table with all those robots arms and cameras inside. My doc is a very beautiuful young women who is really nice and specializes in robotic surgery.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2015)

LOL! that is fuckin crazy , I still cant believe im going to be that slab of meat on the table there.In fuckin sane!
That wallet is totally rad. I had this zombie wallet for a really long time and when ever I whipped it out, cashiers would always comment on how much they LOVED it.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 2, 2015)

Omfg We Have Come A Long Way Since I Used To Watch Saturday Morning Cartoons. Doc All I Got To Say Is No Fucking Way Danger Will Robinson


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> So,Here is a place i go sometimes.I call it my" happy place".
> This is where my urn of ashes will be tossed into the sea(Oh happy day!)
> There will be dried fish food mixed in with the ashes and bone-maybe some bird food.Yummy!


That is awesome mate! love your burial grounds. Me too I want the same tosses at sea with just a couple people, nothing fancy with a real nice eulogy Exactly like in the Big Lobowski. that would be the coolest.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 3, 2015)

I was wondering if you can get BMF wallets.mine is abit tattay.mmm. I quess you can get shit these days.
Even wallets with a photo of shit-how avante garde.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 3, 2015)

Fuck.I was thinking about that scene in THE BiG LEWBOWSKI.Gotta be sure of the wind direction.lol.Save a coffee can.
I got some medals too.Wierd how they dont mean shit anymore.its like a different story.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 3, 2015)

The lady has a reefer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2015)

fuckin LOVE IT! I was wondering how you were going to pull it off.u never ceese to amaze me. Its PERFECT! another masterpiece.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 3, 2015)

Aw Shucks Amber.I made it for you..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> Aw Shucks Amber.I made it for you..


(jaw dropps) YOU DIDNT?FOR ME?OmG I don't know what to say. That is like the sweetest thing eVER.i cant begin to tell you how excited I am to get that framed and hang it in my house. your such a talented brillian artist , having such a powerful piece of art like that is a collectors dream.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 3, 2015)

wont your husband mind?odd paintings popping up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2015)

lmao, you are one funny guy. I let you know his reactions when I get it. I think he will really really dig it!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 3, 2015)

you can say a grateful ..... (dead)customer gave it to you.hehe.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2015)

Drivin that Train High on Cocaine. Casey Jones you better what your speed.
Down at the Lighthouse Park/Ferry Terminal there was this really cool cloud formation that the sun was playing with. The sun was at the very top edge of the cloud and would go up above the clouds and into the clouds then up and back in.
I watched for some time and snapped photos when the sun dipped down into the clouds.





Put the Cuvee into a rockwool Cube and into the Tron.
My tent was covered in Mold, quite possible the remnants of my Powdery Mildew from last grow. So Im throwing it out and just using the skeleton frame to hang my light and the scrog screen when ready. and have an open room.
Gonna black out the windows. Not even sure if im goin run any fans but an osculating one at this point, going to be interesting for sure.
so pissed im missing one tiny part to my drip ring assembly so had to order one online from a hydro shop in ORegon, so hopefully that will get here soon.

Goin Sulfur Burn the grow room today for good luck and just make sure no PM was awaken when I was fuckin round with my moldy tent inside the room.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 4, 2015)

.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

looking forward to that cuvee amber, lot of hype about it. hope it hits your hash sweet spot!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> .


Is that you as a women? Hahahaha, that's hysterical. love that haircut. The transsexual scene and marijuana and homlessness scene here is huge! 
ever since Bruce Jenner turned its like EVERYONE wants to do it now.
.lol
would you be into doing a transsexual collaborative art piece with me. 

@Don Gin and Ton , Thanks mate. Hash is my favorite thing to make with weed. Its compact and easy to store and easy to burn. Been smoking it all day today and im obliterated.

Im sulfur burning the grow room, this is where the Cuvee wil go.
Here is the painting I picked up at the Dispensary, SB. Now its in the meddy room next to the phototron.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Drivin that Train High on Cocaine. Casey Jones you better what your speed.
> Down at the Lighthouse Park/Ferry Terminal there was this really cool cloud formation that the sun was playing with. The sun was at the very top edge of the cloud and would go up above the clouds and into the clouds then up and back in.
> I watched for some time and snapped photos when the sun dipped down into the clouds.
> 
> ...


I think i am going to have to track a pack down my self


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 5, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is that you as a women? Hahahaha, that's hysterical. love that haircut. The transsexual scene and marijuana and homlessness scene here is huge!
> ever since Bruce Jenner turned its like EVERYONE wants to do it now.
> .lol
> would you be into doing a transsexual collaborative art piece with me.
> ...


Mate,thats a big room.Cant you put the thang in the corner.I suppose you can meditate with headphones.,if it gets abit noisy.
RE;Tranny-because of the domestic chores im always doing-Id be happy in a french maids outfit.
However.I will be keeping the meat and two veg.
I didnt realise being a tranny meant being a homeless stoner.I guess it does limit your job prospects abit.
I got some ideas for paintings-Bongs-sexy girls-Sound like a good combo?


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 5, 2015)

Your room looks like a wierd art installation.very postmodern.I think you showed me that painting
b4,whats the scale.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 6, 2015)

this is my gnomemade waterfaerm.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks Dawg! We got a new Frank Zappa DVD called Live at the ROXy. Its ver ver good, U will love it.

Dr.D81 I can make u a clone of it if u want.

Yes Sup Bean, those sound like excellent ideas. for ur new paintings.
I was thinking with all the presidential campaigning it might be cool to do a Trump painting with him holding a bong in one hand and cash in the other. holding them In Raise arms in from of the speaking podium like at the Republican Debates. I think that would be very funny and cool.
i dig your Funky hydro set up.all purple like that looks trippy

I like to keep my rooms empty as I can. I cant stand clutter, I could place it anywhere in that room but that spot is closest to the heater If need it. and tthat spot is close the door window If need to open or decide to run exhaust out and intake air into the room

Surgery went great! im doped up now on Oxycodone, Zanex. Taking the next 4 weeks off for recovery.
The robot didn't end up doing the surgery. My doc felt I didn't need him. Robot is for people who have multiple abdominal problems and messy in there.  Plus my incisions are smaller then if the robot was used. My 4 abdominal incisions have stiches and sealed with glue.

The 100 watt Copperhead LED was bleaching my Smelly cherry so I took it out of the tron and will set it up in the other building and pop another strain.





I purchased some oven Turkey bags to use to replace my old one but the EASY valve dosent allow to replace so easily. I broke a pair of tweezers and cut my hand with a screw driver trying to pry the seal apart. Ended up ordering 6 bags sets for 49 dollars from Bickle, no tax and free shipping.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2015)

Yay! It looks like they did a great job on your surgery!

I just worked on my bike after watching a you tube vid and he made it look way easier than it was! Stuck shit into my hands a couple times too.

I chopped the Rebar in the screen room and I am going to run it fresh through the washing machine and try to get some goo:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi Mohican!
I am so impressed with everyone involved with my surgery at Virginia Mason Hospital in Downtown Seattle . I agree, they did a beautiful job. Everyone was so nice and caring. I really cant be happier with how the entire process went . The food menu was amazing and they gave me tons of preventive medication to stop any possible problems that could arise with such an invasive dirt surgery. I got IV dilodid, and they sent me home with oxycodone and xanex.

how is the new job treating you ? That hash looks awesome. Nice work.
I just cleaned up my bike as well. But im outta commission to ride for a month or so.
Happy TRAILS!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Dawg! We got a new Frank Zappa DVD called Live at the ROXy. Its ver ver good, U will love it.
> 
> Dr.D81 I can make u a clone of it if u want.
> 
> ...


I am glade your surgery went well DAT
As for a clone that would be cool as hell. I was looking at TGA's site after i posted that and found Locomotion i wIll get then


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 7, 2015)

great,your still alive.
I got your painting ready to go.weather has been so bad,i havent been able to get out to the main PO.
I cut it off the stretcher ,so,the best thing would be to get a decent frame with glass.I picked one up for about $10.
cool.Good recovery.Try reading UBIK on opes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2015)

Dd81, Thanks for the kinda words!
that Locomotive looks gorgeous. I can see why you want to get it up in your farm. The dark leaves are so pretty AND the genetics look out of this world awesome.

HEY Sup Bean! Yeh I made it, the most severe pain was them trying to take out my foley Catheter. It was stuck and I actually screamed and started crying when she tried to yank it out.
The urology team was called in a couple people stuck there fingers up my twat trying to get it to come out.lol.lol. I wa like all spread eagle in front of like 7 people. That was weird but I didn't give fuck, I just wanted that tube out of me. They also stuck a breathing tube down my throught. But I was knocked out for that thank goodness.
I feel like this enormouse weight has been lifted from me, getting that useless painfull life sucking bullshit baby sack finally out of me .

That's a really good price for a frame. I did pick up Ubik the other day to give it a go, but couldn't focus. Will try again on some opes. and then Candy book too.
I wanted to show you my book collection. Thanks Bean! appreciate your kindness always
Did your Bukowski book arrive yet?


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 7, 2015)

Wow.sounds like you had a traumatic experience.Still.Like you say -good to get it over with.check ya later


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

That botany book is a hard read!

Eat a ton of chicken broth and breast meat. Really easy to assimilate protein. You will heal faster. Avoid alfalfa.


Picked this bike up at the thrift store for 45 bucks! - 1985 Schwinn Mesa Runner







Center pull brakes, Shimano shifters, high-end brake levers. I am very excited about it and Mrs Mo is excited to get the pink Peugeot!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 7, 2015)

Im still waiting on the book.its second hand comeing from the US.
Had a shit cold today.just lay on the sofa half-asleep, drooling snot.
Im doing another painting-not much progress today.Nude chicks with bongs.Goes together like fish and chips.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

@hyroot gifted me a male locomotion. It didn't get very big before it flowered. I used it to pollinate the following:

Sour Tsunami x Querkle CBD testers from TGA = *Trestles*
TGA 9 Pound Hammer = *Wonton*
Cheers,
TGA Southern Lab


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

Trestles:




Wonton:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 7, 2015)

drop seeds not bombs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Mohican, That new bike you got is really nice. What a great price.
I love how the handle bars are high and the seat looks really comfy to.
The Botony book is a very hard read.
I just ordered an MRI book that got fantastic reviews online so im , looking forward to learning about MrI and taking an MRI Instrumentation class in the winter. Hopefully by the end of next year I will become a certified MRI technologist.

Hi Supreme!
Sorry to hear about your cold, hopefully it goes away quickly. What type of bike do you have?
I still have my KONA dew plus with disc brakes.
I like it. and its got low enough gears I can get up very steep hills on it.




That's a sexy picture of the women with the bong, I cant wait to see your version. 

GOt my waterfarm drip wring parts already waiting for me when I arrived home fro the hospital.that was very fast shipping!
They changed the style and the piece I neede wasn't even in the package. the new style is so much better design and works great!
The cuvee baby has popped and her little Calydon leaves have appeared. I had to get the tweezers out to straighten her up in the rock wool cube.
. She looks runt like but she made it! Tomorrow we will work on getting them out into the studio and cuvee into the big waterfarm bucket.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2015)

This is still hanging in the Dispensary, for like a year now. I would like to move it somewhere else for others to see. I would prefer to see this hanging in a Cancer Center.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah Mo,Thats a hell of a bargain.i bike for the price of a pair of sneakers.sensible style too.Bit like the bikes in Holland ,where,
dutch women have such straight backs and long legs.hooray.
I spent yesterday eating weed-I was half-comatose all day.still my cold is improved-so it must have helped-that and the raw garlic.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice bike amber.you can clean it for 10 weeks .haha.I have Claude Butler mountain bike.Check insert for my upgrade.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 8, 2015)

Dudes......


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 8, 2015)

I thought this was sooo funny.BtW Amber you can tell alot about someone by looking at thier book collection.
Its the first thing they teach at CIA school.
Hows the recovery going?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

I want disk brakes some day!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 8, 2015)

The new thing is carbon.Carbon is the new Rolse Royce of biking.If you got bread,get a carbon frame.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

A guy at work has a carbon bike with electronic shifters! $10K?


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 8, 2015)

Your mind may be in the past or the future.never the present.To be in the present is a state of no-mind.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> A guy at work has a carbon bike with electronic shifters! $10K?


Is that lots of money?How about a vibrating seat?A bike worth Ks must have a vibro-seat.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 8, 2015)

Glad To See Your Surgery Went Well.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 8, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> Is that lots of money?How about a vibrating seat?A bike worth Ks must have a vibro-seat.


Its Called A Harley


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2015)

all my guts are shifting and im uncomfortably bloated with tender side and back rib pain
. A long power sleep was really great today. The oxycodone works really well keeping pain management but gives me the most bizarre dreams. I have been talking a lot in semi consciousness. the Xanex helps takes off the frustrating edge of the discomfort.

we Got the babys out of the phototron and into the studio .
so the Smelly cherry is under the Copperhead 100 watt LED
and the CUvee is under my SunSystem LEC 315 watt.

THe phototron is empty now so im going to get another seed popped soon as soon as I can make another diy hydro setup but I don't have all the parts and cant drive to go shopping. i wish someone made a mini waterfarm unit to fit into my tron like the one i made for the Smelly Cherry.

Thank you for all the support and stopping by, i appreciate it very much. Im doing pretty well i think. Trying to keep a timeline log of all the meds i have to take and trying to meditate with healing thoughts as time ticks away in a wierd disoriented puzzle.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 8, 2015)

I must have missed what happened? But hope your feeling bvetter soon! I know I been busy as all hell. 

I haven't forgotten about pics for you, just have had solid rain everyday so haven't been good weather for pics.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 9, 2015)

The Dawg said:


> Its Called A Harley


Or a Honda.lol


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2015)

Beterschaap meisje!!!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 9, 2015)

All the harley riders in the Uk are in thier 70s.Makes me laugh when i see a bunch of bikers here.Its like "did anyone remember
the incontent pants?


DST said:


> Beterschaap meisje!!!


Quite!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 9, 2015)

So today i have the blocked pipe problem.I wake up ,the water does not drain.It could happen anywhere,even on 
moonbase alfa.
I have the old shower hose.i poke up the pipe.gooey stuff comes out.after 2 hours of poking im half happy with result.
i may go and get some caustic soda......Im giving this job the finger.!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 9, 2015)

Gales outside.not beach weather.I had to repoke the wastepipe after the washing machine nearly flooded the kitchen.
Its been a morning of regular poking.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2015)

damn Supreme that is no fun. 2 hours of poking is a lot of time poking. You use a snake and some drano? I would think that might help do the job. Lots of Draino...What clogged it so bad? maxi pad, tampon or hair ball flushed down ?
I hope you can get things unplugged soon !
Raining like a moe foe here too. I feel like shit, just popped a couple oxy and hopefully go back to sleep again soon. Good Luck SB!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2015)

birdy num num,


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 9, 2015)

Amber-you must feel like u been run over by a bus.much symphony .2 u.I will check sellers later-cheer.s.
i got a snake,cant find it.
Take it squeezy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2015)

yes i feel like i was run over by a bus. 
almost puked from the 2 oxy's. The nausea patch the nurse stuck behind my ear right before surgery must have worn off. Im not taking those oxys anymore, they make me feel itchy dizzy and sick now. That nausea patch was freakin awesome while it lasted
i did fall asleep for a few hours but now i got me a rippin headache and pain at the incision sites i will just deal with with the ibuprofen and xanex.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 9, 2015)

Awesome,i never saw that one.mostly the pink panther series-==.feeling bad for ya.hang in there.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2015)

im a bit hesitant to smoke/vape so soon after such a major surgery.
Smoking slows the healing process and could cause blood clots.
on the other hand the weed I got has amazing laxative like qualities which I could really benefit from right now cuz the prescription ones they have me taking aint doing shit. literally.lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry about the pain DAT - stay still and let yourself heal!

Your grow room is looking killer!

I want to pop my Cuvee beans now


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2015)

I made some hash! I am going to press it in a couple of days.



the stuff I microplaned looks like heaven!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 10, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im a bit hesitant to smoke/vape so soon after such a major surgery.
> Smoking slows the healing process and could cause blood clots.
> on the other hand the weed I got has amazing laxative like qualities which I could really benefit from right now cuz the prescription ones they have me taking aint doing shit. literally.lol


I found a good mix of post surgery dope and ope.keeps the pain down and the spirits up.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 10, 2015)

Get on the Vape Mate.Dont worry about the propaganda .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2015)

That hash does look heavenly Mohican. What strain did you use? and what does microplaned mean? It would be cool if you grew one of you Cuvee now so we can compare ours together.
I Just got a call from a recruiter that offered me a 13 week travel assignment in the bay area California starting in Dec. The hourly pay is a fuckin joke! but they pay for your apartment , rental car and food..so I don't no .....might be fun. i do like the bay area and I would like to live in San Francisco for a while.
i can handle my pain level right now so im taking any narcotics anymore. the side effects are worse then the pain control. ya'll have a nice day!


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2015)

Ask the recruiter if they'll throw in a per diem each day....like maybe a gift voucher for a dispensary or something


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I made some hash! I am going to press it in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks banging Mo. Just made a whole batch myself with the caravan washer lol. Left it soaking at the start too long and with frozen trim I find that leaches more chlorophyll into the water....got side tracked with work from the dark side of life ffs. Anyway. Hoping it will press out ok. Just gonna get rid of it. The 75mu keeper bag was kept and is being smoked.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2015)

A little green never hurts the hash. That green chunk I made with dry ice from my first grow of Mr Goo was as good as any of the blonde Lebanese I loved in the '70s.



@Dr.Amber Trichome - Microplane is just a fancy gourmet grater - it is the green thing pictured in the first hash picture. If you are in the Bay Area on the weekend of December 12-13 you could go to the Sacramento BBQ!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2015)

I mix my bubble with a power drill and a paint mixing attachment, my mash is always a little on the green side. it's still rocketfuel by local standards. not your high grade fancy full melt but it's still great hash. it's no tabisla mind either haha


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2015)

Do you freeze the trim first Don? If so when you put it in the water and ice, just mix straight away (and turn your setting down on the drill). If you don't freeze the trim then let it soak for 10+ minutes before mixing.
I prefer hash without green in it tbh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2015)

dry it, cure it, freeze it, then use take away tubs and fruit containers to make bricks of ice i then smash and pour as cold water as i can into the bin and let the trim and ice sit in it for 5-10 then whizz for about 3-4 minutes for the first run. the drill is only about 12w it has one speed and that's nearly stop haha.

there's not much green in my first run mate.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2015)

If you stop letting it sit and start as soon as the frozen trim goes in then you'll see a difference. If the trim is dry and unfrozen then fine...do the sit for 5 to 10 mins. Then mix.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2015)

cheers for the tip D, be the new year afore I have enough for a proper run.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2015)

I use to freeze my trim after I dryed it until Frenchy asked me why I was doing that.
and he told me not to. its like an old wifes tale about knockin the trichomes better when they are frozen . pure bs
so now I dry my trim just like my bud.
Keep it stored in jars and burp when needed until im ready to make hash.
Never freeze it anymore.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2015)

It's the coldness of the water/ice that is essential. Is freezing the product not also keeping temperatures lower as well? Thats what I always thought.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2015)

yes it is the coldness of the water/ice that is essential.
Freezing the product is not.
Better to cure product to make quality product if you have the time.
If not don't bother freezing, if anything it make product worserer.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2015)

My product is dried and cured as much as I will dry and cure trim. Then frozen unless it's for live resin that I am blowing with butane. 
The product being frozen will keep the temperature of the ice and water mix lower enabling good extraction. I don't see the issue with freezing trim. Not that I always freeze it. I never weigh either before running so hard to say what's best. Anyway, it seems to work for me. Perhaps I should try an experiment to compare. Not sure when I'll get the time but...m


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2015)

since I switched over it has definitely improved my product.
But I also upgraded to a washing machine and new bags.

@DST I got an interview on Monday with the Director for the San Fran Cali Bay Area gig.
I was looking at my notes and did see a huge per diem offered that looks great if its weekly, but being so out of it from surgery a the time, I cant recall if that was weekly or monthly. At any rate I have placed a call with the recruiter to go over these details before the interview. Thanks for the heads up. Is there anything else I should check about as far as pay for the 13 week assignment. It is a job where I will be using either my car (an additional $150 a week) or they rent a car for me. Which one would be better?. I would have to use the car to travel between jobs. Everyday the job will be at a different location. And any questions I should ask about housing? They of course would cover the cost but have you heard of being placed in a ghetto? Oakland is one of the potential sites.lol have a terrific weekend!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 14, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I use to freeze my trim after I dryed it until Frenchy asked me why I was doing that.
> and he told me not to. its like an old wifes tale about knockin the trichomes better when they are frozen . pure bs
> so now I dry my trim just like my bud.
> Keep it stored in jars and burp when needed until im ready to make hash.
> Never freeze it anymore.


i did read that freezing trichome for long period dedrades thc.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> since I switched over it has definitely improved my product.
> But I also upgraded to a washing machine and new bags.
> 
> @DST I got an interview on Monday with the Director for the San Fran Cali Bay Area gig.
> I was looking at my notes and did see a huge per diem offered that looks great if its weekly, but being so out of it from surgery a the time, I cant recall if that was weekly or monthly. At any rate I have placed a call with the recruiter to go over these details before the interview. Thanks for the heads up. Is there anything else I should check about as far as pay for the 13 week assignment. It is a job where I will be using either my car (an additional $150 a week) or they rent a car for me. Which one would be better?. I would have to use the car to travel between jobs. Everyday the job will be at a different location. And any questions I should ask about housing? They of course would cover the cost but have you heard of being placed in a ghetto? Oakland is one of the potential sites.lol have a terrific weekend!


I am also using the washing machines. Gonna have to run a comparison

Problem with your own car is that the millage is being added to your own property (i.e wear and tear). If they are offering to rent a car and give you a petrol card then I would go down that route. Or reinbursing you for all travel expenses. Don't take a fixed amount unless you think it will 150% cover all the traveling. Plus with a rental, make sure you have 0 excess (not sure what is called in US, but if you have an accident you don't want to have to put any money down on the claim). Plus you can rip the shit out of rentals and not bother, burning the clutch and massive donuts and wheel spins as you race into the hospotal to catch your next appointment, lol.
Per diem is normally weekly in my experience.
And yeh, you want decent housing, normally we work with expats and they get put into what we call Lifestyle Appartment blocks (pool, gym, etc in the complex). I would be aiming for one of those or similar.
Hope that helps, just ask if you have any more Q's.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2015)

A 420-friendly rooftop penthouse with a garden would be nice too


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

If you can get a gig in the Dam you can rent my gaff for a year.


----------



## chained (Nov 15, 2015)

DST said:


> If you can get a gig in the Dam you can rent my gaff for a year.


That's a peculiar sentence to read, without any frame of reference...

I may or may not be baked.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2015)

You are baked, and yes, it is a peculiar sentence


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks DST! I will have a lot more answers and questions tomorrow.
It would be nice to have a rental to beat on but I think id rather have that money.
Im going to have to do some number crunching once I get the mileage im going to have to drive.
. Seriously doubt they give me a gas card. but I will ask.
Here in the states the normal reimbursement for mileage travel by car for jobs is 50 cents per mile.
Both my cars get approx. 37 gallon/mile and gas is only like 2.50 a gallon. So I can do over 400 miles on about $27.


funny about the wheelys and speeding in the lot. That would be comical considering most of them lots have 5 mph signs and speed bumps every 25 feet. seriously, 5 mph. I tried to drive that slow and its virtually impossible. lol. Parking can be a very expensive proposition as well in the city hospital lots... all the little details.

hellz yeah id love rent your penthouse ,that would be sick.all hooked up with the grow room and green house in place, man, I would rock that gaff.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2015)

*GARDEN UPDATE*​
*Im not happy with the color of smelly cherry, its looked bleached out now for a while. *​
*So we made a few changes......*​
*We bought some *​
*it was only 15 bucks, and got got reviews . I usually use Canna Coco, but the closest shop is in Seattle and I want to keep my budget low.

Im not really sure if the issue is with the new little hydro diy waterfarm I made that its been living in, or the LED light its been under, so I transplanted it into the Coco.*​

The roots look pretty good.......



*We placed all the upper lights back into the tron and put her back into the Phototron to make a nice speedy recovery!*


The nutrients we will be using for now are.....


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey Doc I Was Going To Ask How's The Smelly Cherry Coming Along. Ok Did You Pre-Soak The Rock Wool?. To Me It Looks More Like An pH Imbalance Or Too Strong A Nute Solution?? Now She Could Have Sustained Bleaching Cause by Too Much Intensity Causing A Albino Effect Within The Pigments?? I've Never Seen This Cause By Lights Intensity??? Now I Did Provide A Link For You To Look At. 

http://www.growweedeasy.com/too-much-light

http://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-light-burn


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi there Dawg!
Yes I did presoak the rock wool. So I really don't think its that.
I also did not add a whole lot of nutes, so its not that.

Yes , quite possibly an albino effect cause by light bleaching due to the intensity being created by using both the LED and the 3 T-5s in the Phototron at the same time.

I think that the shape and reflective elements of the phototron might have to do with this problem as well.
I have never seen this ever before happen in the phototron and not with this strain either.

When I moved the LED out of the tron and into the studio in an open room environment the distance you recommended to the smelly cherry there was an improvement, slow but more green was reappearing. But,
I really ddid not think that the LED in that environment in the cold open room would do justice to this plant there so decided to transplant and put her in the tron without the LED.

I plan on getting another couple seeds poppin soon and need to come up with a a better space for the LED to work in.

The LED might do great in the tron without any of the Phototrons lights on, but unless the cost is substantially lower running that LED alone in the tron i see know point not doing that at this particular time..... Those phototron lights are new and very powerful.

There is much experimenting to be done and any suggestions are welcome.
Thanks!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 16, 2015)

Get a bunch of guys who spray lawns to give it a once over.I only use 50 watt of ufo led on seedling and cuttings
i have noted bleaching at ligher levels.Also the roots could be abit drier.im growing in perlite--my
girls r luvin it.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 16, 2015)

Right On Right On Sista Flo. After Going Back And Re-Reading Your Thread I See You Have Reflective Side's Combine That In Blast off Mode I'd Say You Did an Experiment In Photon Jumbalation <<<<<<I wonder If I Can get That Word Added To The Dictionary. No Worries Sis I Don't Believe Your WaterFarm Was The Issue Either Nor The Rockwool. Your Little One Had Too Much Light Early On She Will Rebound


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2015)

lol, that be my specialty dawgie.. *P*hototron *E*mission *T*okeobongalldayography...lol..yo dawg, you got any centerfold shots of one of your sexy girls grown and glowin under that LED. would love to see some of your groovy gooey dirty dog porn


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks like pH and nitrogen/calmag. Fingers crossed. I never have any luck with the rockwool cubes. I need to get @Mithandir to teach me the method.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2015)

i have never had any problem with rockwool and my Cuvee looks spectacular. I did a wash with lemon juice identical on both Smelly Cherry Rockwool and the CUvee at the same time so it aint the rockwool. I have used rockwool with much easy success for years. I don't know what the difficulty is really?? Now that the smelly cherry has been transplanted and into the phototron it has bounced back already in a day.

I GOT THE JOB!  I was the most experienced and the top contender off the bat, with my years of experience and outstanding recommendations.
Im so happy to be leaving the PNW and moving back to California.  I let the Director know I want to go perm after the assignment and He was thrilled to hear it...
so he is planning on hiring my full time after my 13 week contract is OVER! WHOO HOO!!!
Californians are so much freakin cooler then the unfriendly snotty assholes up here.
I look forward to helping providing outstanding care to the cancer patients in the Bay Area.
California knows how to Party. California LOVE!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

Congratulations! I have a friend who was a writer and now she is an end-of life care nurse in the bay area. People like her and you amaze me!

When do you move?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you Moe!  
the patients I take care of amaze me, so strong and courageous.
I start in December.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2015)

Totally awesome duuuudette! Have a chill time in Cali!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 17, 2015)

May the Hummingbird be with you!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

grats Amber! Enjoy Cali.

If my admittedly dodgy memory is correct we've seen a few albino smelly cherry and they have all been binned off. nothing brought them round. they were from an earlier edition of the pips which i'm guessing westy still had hidden away.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2015)

them pips were from a bud of smelly cherry u sent me that was fully seeded, yonks ago. Dunno if u remember that half the seeds were dark purp and the other half were browny colour donny?


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh yeah, nice one on the new job ambs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>first tastes of fireballs for me lol.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 17, 2015)

congrats on the job!! Its awesome that your excited and ready to go! The thought of living in the bay area scares the shit outta me, but those are just my own issues. Have fun safe travels! Shame we didn't get to meet before you journey south!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2015)

Bay area is so diverse. There is something for everybody!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you all for the congratulations. Thank you all very very much!!
You are all such a nice group of people and yeah Papa I wish we could have met, maybe someday. I understand how some people are city people and others like the remote lifestyle. That's cool.
I lived in the area for 5 years.. Oakland, Berkeley, up north Santa Rosa, Rio Nido.
Got my MFA at UC Berkeley, so know the area well and it is a very happening place, My art was always very well accepted there so I hope to get back into the scene again.
I even won a City art contest there where they selected a piece of my art to hang in one of the Bus shelters bus stops in Down Town San Fran., that was cool.

Its always been mr. Trichomes Favorite place he ever lived , he is a total city guy, complains like mad when i drag him hiking and the bugs bite him, lol, asking me how i could think that is fun? and he has wanted to move back there for a real long time, just needed to get a freakin job to afford it down there, been trying for YEARS to do that! after all the crappy places I lived I got to agree that The SF Bay Area really is an awesome place. There is so much to do , something for everyone. Good Museum, art gallerys are hip, excellent restaurants, awesome concert venues, The Height Ashbury, Telegraph Ave., The beach, reliable Trasit Train system. I really cant believe it finally happened. and really great time as well in many many ways.

And I wont be stuck in just one location I wil be workin down in San Fran and all the way up to Ukiah which satisfies my nomadic tendencies very well and my appreciation for both city and more remote places.

The winds here are gusting around 60 mph today and its pretty nerve racking. 

The smelly cherry bounced back and looks really good. It lost all its Albinoism.
I selected one of the brown seeds not the dark ones. I was kinda shocked that there were dark seeds because I never had a dark smelly cherry seed before. 
She looks great and im just going to continue to grow her out, What would you do?

have a nice day and thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

if she's pulled round grow her out for sure. My lady is in san fran right now on the ferry across the bay. some big conference on so she's been to see alcatraz this afternoon. I really missed out on a lot of stuff in the bay only being there for a day. 

All the best for the new job. sounds like it's going to be a blast.

BTW the really dark pips are the newer pips. almost black /purple


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2015)

Hahahaha - I am the same way about the outdoors - except at the beach!

Is Mr DAT in Healthcare too?


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 17, 2015)

Congrats On You Job  Check Out This Little 4 Banger And Her Summer Squash


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 18, 2015)

Now For A Little Update On Da Dawgie Dawgs Nasty Azz Hoes. These 2 Are Clones From Advance Female Seeds Knock Out.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 19, 2015)

different strokes for different folks I suppose 

Definitely wont have to worry about getting genetics in san fran with harborside so close. And the prop 215 rec is so cheap!!


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Hahahaha - I am the same way about the outdoors - except at the beach!
> 
> Is Mr DAT in Healthcare too?


If Healthcare includes self medicating, then Yes, from what I have seen Mr DAT is well into Healthcare, lol.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 20, 2015)

Amber heres a better pic after i re-finished this painting.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2015)

HA HA Ha! your avatar is insanely funny supreme!  where didi you find that .haha lol
I think I pissed that job away yesterday.

It was a very very bad experience at the Medical Clinic where I had to go for my pre-employment physical and drug screening.

I fucked it up ROYALLY.
I failed my first piss test because the quick fix synthetic urine sample I so cleverly had concealed and used was too fuckin hot.!!! and she said it didn't smell like urine either. 

So they made me stay there inside without leaving until I could repeat the piss test which took me an additional 1 and half hours waiting in a cold room drinking 8 cups of ice cold water , and then i was able.
I pissed my own piss (didnt think to arm myself with 2 samples) which will be positive UNLESS some miracle has occurred. I will know the results by Wednsday.
shit, I spent hours filling out paperwork, doing tests, THey sent me my radiation badges and even have my apartment ready for me and now this!!!

I actually had this weird feeling about smoking marijuana after my surgery so I have not smoked for 15 DAYS! when I took the piss test yesterday.
If the fluids they gave me during the day of surgery and surgery, massive meds they gave me, somehow have covered my thc riden blood then, WOW, but I was smoking like a freak the day before my suregery and on a consistent daily basis before that for a long time.

yeah, lol, isn't life a bitch. I guess it wasn't ment to be. and Thank fuckin god I didn't quit my other jobs yet. 
PEACE!
Ambz


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

Tick tock tick tock, we shall see, time will tell Ambs, never give up until yer broon breed.Good lcuk and whatever happens happens eh.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

I just don't understand the need for companies to blood test or urine test people before they employ them. WTF is going on.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2015)

its a HUGE money racket. Huge.
a lot lotta folks are making shit laod of money off these tests and others making money off the products to help people to try to pass these tests.

The blood tests I got were for my vaccinations they say. weird.. no on ever pulled blood for a pre-employment before, although I did need it checked to see if my 3 series Hep B vaccinations worked to protect me. Oh and she told me that although I have had proof of all my other shots in paperwork I submitted, they need it OFFICAL ON THEIR letterhead.

Thanks for the good vibes DST. I could be lucky, your funny, yeah, there is a shred of hope, I will hang on to that for now . I have a back up plan in works if its not to be.
I guess the baby is due any day now, what day? im so excited for you!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

It started with the department of transportation (DOT) testing train engineers. Airline pilots are still exempt!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 21, 2015)

Fuck.I think its about two weeks for thc to leave the system.Because its fatty based not water based its around alot longer than
say alchohol or heroin.Ironicly thats why hard drugs are more popular in prison.
fingers crossed.Anyway you have legit reasons for using weed.
I got imprisoned and chucked out of the army for testing pos for weed.Thats 5 years emploment with active service,medals,all the shit-
Put in prison for smoking hashish-Motherfuckers.Some orgs have no gratitude.
Smoked when i was off duty too.
I said to my sons;dont work for anyone who does drug testing-It means they are total dicks.Like the Army,yo.
BTW.I thought the avatar looked like Kate Middleton at the gallery.
enjoying some close-up detail.Scratch n sniff?


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> its a HUGE money racket. Huge.
> a lot lotta folks are making shit laod of money off these tests and others making money off the products to help people to try to pass these tests.
> 
> The blood tests I got were for my vaccinations they say. weird.. no on ever pulled blood for a pre-employment before, although I did need it checked to see if my 3 series Hep B vaccinations worked to protect me. Oh and she told me that although I have had proof of all my other shots in paperwork I submitted, they need it OFFICAL ON THEIR letterhead.
> ...


She is full term now so anytime in the next 4 weeks really.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2015)

I Love the new painting Supreme Being your one hell of an artist Congrads on new baby D.S.T. 
Cuvee looks great: she was a little cal mag defiecent and nitrogen defiecent so I up her doseage Igot a feeling she going to be a heavy feeder.
Cuvee 3wks old
5ml calmag
5ml h202
1.5 ml flora nova bloom
she perking up
Its tremendous fun watching her grow. I even have clips in place for scrog sreen


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 22, 2015)

I was asked by An Administrator,to remove my previous av.Some complaint about nudity ,and the peek-a-boo nipple.
A PAINTED NIPPLE at that.SO FUCKIN SORRY IF YOU ARE OFFENDED BY NIPPLES> In case you missed it.there also 
some painted nipples in the art i have posted.Do you want me to put adverts over them.??????????


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 22, 2015)

First .War on Drugs.
Then.War on terror.
Now.I show you my nipples.lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2015)

lol, nice nipples Supreme Bean. you look like you could be on Bay Watch.you should be a model at an Art school where people can draw you and your nipples.hahah
HUBBA DUBBA DING DING
Now lets see the FULL MonTEY


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2015)

Just whatever you do -don't show your belly button!!!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 22, 2015)

WhY the Belly Button?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2015)

It was a thing here in the '60s. 

TV wasn't allowed to show belly buttons! When I was in Milano I was watching CNN and then there was a 15 minute commercial/movie? of a closeup of a woman sucking on a suggestively shaped lollipop! So different in Europe than Victorian USA.

Things are getting better.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 22, 2015)

fucking nice place mo.where is it .whens the next pool party.i will bring the wollipops.whats getting better anyway-lollipop sucking technique.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 22, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, nice nipples Supreme Bean. you look like you could be on Bay Watch.you should be a model at an Art school where people can draw you and your nipples.hahah
> HUBBA DUBBA DING DING
> Now lets see the FULL MonTEY


Sounds like a cushy job.If you know any art college that requires a reliable pair of nipples let me know-Do you think i should
trim my chest hair.OR would it look abit faggy.I would defo get a ban here if i went the Full Monkey.ChimChim salutes you.cheers


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 23, 2015)

Nipple -free tittys .HaHa.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 23, 2015)

I got a feeling im not gonna be around much longer.lol.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Just whatever you do -don't show your belly button!!!


Or better still.Dont show anything-could get you in BIG trouble.LMAO!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2015)

oh shit, NO! I don't want you to get banned mate. its hard to find interesting people with a personality on this forum.
You ever heard of Marcel Duchamp the eccentric artist.?
I really like his style. I Got turned onto him when I was in art school in Philly and to my delight, they had a real great collection of his work at the Philadelphia Museum of Art.

http://www.philamuseum.org/exhibitions/324.html

I was completely blown away by that piece.it has deep symbolic meaning, so I know you will dig it in many ways.
You walk into a dark private room and then up to that large wooden door, and it smell really nasty, like bad breath and bacteria.. and you have to look into the peep holes like some kinda perv at the art work.
There is a naked women is spread eagle in the foreground , she is a maniquen and her vagina is like just a black hole, but its more like like a slit in the wrong place! ... then in the back ground behind her there is a landscape with a pretty little waterfall which looks like its moving.. so there is projection going on. Really wacky bizarre work. I was completely blown away by it when I saw it and to this day I reflect on its cool weirdness. Oh the children! Don't let the children see!!!! lol..ha, wonder if this fucked up country will ever close off sections or paintings to protect the innocent. lol, what a fuckin joke.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeah i know Duchamp.The toilet R.MUTT and the ready mades.like the bike wheel on a stool.
Wow ,i like that artwork.
Looks postmodern but must be early -great love it.It looks like a very grim fairytale indeed.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 23, 2015)

Robert Maplethorpe.I saw an exhibition where they closed part of the show to children.However.there was a photo with him with a whip in his ass.the handle that is.odd guy.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 23, 2015)

I was gonna post you some hans bellmer.Also jake and dino chapman.As you dont want me to get banned-you can check it out 4 yourself.Its all rude stuff.cool.
BTW.I was also" blown away" by a drawing i saw last year.Art is powerful stuff.heh heh.I just think of art as magic spells
Like Voodoo dolls.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 24, 2015)

Where that dude who lives in [email protected] is it.questions i have.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2015)

Eating cheese with my cloggs on, dats where I is. What would you like to know? (he says sounding like he knows everything, lol).


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey DST.I was wondering if you work in the electronic industry?


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 24, 2015)

DST Aka Nipple Inspector # 4


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 24, 2015)

The Dawg said:


> DST Aka Nipple Inspector # 4


my dream job.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> Hey DST.I was wondering if you work in the electronic industry?


I have a couple of different companies. One of them is in IT recruitment but at the moment we are leaning more towards electronics and hardware bodyshoppping Or what they call Detechering in Dutch. I just generally smoke a lot and talk shit most of the day and can barely wire a plug without Google lol.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2015)

What a dick head!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 25, 2015)

DST said:


> I have a couple of different companies. One of them is in IT recruitment but at the moment we are leaning more towards electronics and hardware bodyshoppping Or what they call Detechering in Dutch. I just generally smoke a lot and talk shit most of the day and can barely wire a plug without Google lol.


Thanks for getting back to me DST.My reason for asking is thus.You may be able to help me in a networking capacity.
My son (20) is needing a work placement.He is studying Electronics Degree at Plymouth University (UK).
A couple of years ago ,I took my son to Amsterdam for a few days.He was was impressed with the culture there.and decided ,
he would like to live there(Me also).Anyway.we had a conversation yesterday.It seems he needs my help finding a work placement.
Its a requirment of his course.that he goes to an electronics company for one year.
So far he has looked at one company near london in some shite area-.
We discussed the option of him doing the placement in holland some time ago-he was very keen.He just lacks some experience
in making things happen-thinking outside the box.etc.
So,with your experince in Electronics recruitment.do you have any valuble insights or names of companies in holland.that would take 
him for one year.possibly with a view to permanent employment if they want him.Any chance you can find him a placement through your recruitment company.He has done 3 years already (Including one year pre-degree)
This is abit of a concern for myself at the moment.I would be really gratefull for any help.I can give you my e-mail if you want to chat more private.
Cheers .


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 25, 2015)

Amber you are one bad Witch.Dont get banned will you.You are naughty naughty naughty-lol.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 25, 2015)

I bet you would love one of those AMBER.You could put it on your front door with MORMON written on the forehead.or just have it as a centre-piece for your dining table.
Have you ever noticed.people that are killed instantly dont bleed much.probably cos the heart has stopped pumping.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow.This handsome young lady looks really cosy in her Pashmina.Im surprised she bothered with the other garments.
Gosh look at those nice warm shoulders.mmmm.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> Thanks for getting back to me DST.My reason for asking is thus.You may be able to help me in a networking capacity.
> My son (20) is needing a work placement.He is studying Electronics Degree at Plymouth University (UK).
> A couple of years ago ,I took my son to Amsterdam for a few days.He was was impressed with the culture there.and decided ,
> he would like to live there(Me also).Anyway.we had a conversation yesterday.It seems he needs my help finding a work placement.
> ...


I actually have a post in my team at the moment. I can always ask propose....but would he really want to work in Maastricht.... I think they've closed most of the coffeeshops down there. Best way to contact me is sending your contact email of choice to Breeders Boutiques info email address and just mark it for DST. 
Internships will generally only pay around 500 euro a month so living and getting by in a foreign country would be very hard.....anyway I can discuss that further privately with you. I can also ask my UK contact at this company if there would be any opportunities or where he would need to approach.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 25, 2015)

DST.Thanks for your response.Its not an internship.As part of the agreement between the Educators and the Industry-
the placement would come with a small but decent salary.I guess the bigger companies in the industry would know about the
Placement system if they have done it.Whats the job at your Company?He can build computers etc.His hobby is making guitar pedals for distorting guitar sounds.Inspired stuff.
Your help has been great.Yes ,If you would speak with your UK contact-that would be Awesome.
I already sent you my e-mail address in your inbox.Hope thats ok.
Many thanks.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2015)

did you send to [email protected] ?
just checked and no email.
in NL they are called Stagier/Stage and companies expect to pay little to nothing for the year these students work for them. I was quite shocked when I first found out.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, sound like your living the dream there DST.


haha, I wish Ambs. If companies paid well and people didn't do dumb ass shit then it would be pretty close to it. People are just so unpredictable at times....and big end clients just treat you like poo most of the time.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 25, 2015)

DST said:


> did you send to [email protected] ?
> just checked and no email.
> in NL they are called Stagier/Stage and companies expect to pay little to nothing for the year these students work for them. I was quite shocked when I first found out.


Sorry no ,i sent it to your inbox on this website.I will now send it [email protected]


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 25, 2015)

.Eat more veg.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.welovecycling.com/blog/132087/video-european-bike-stealing-championships/
lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2015)

haha, that's funny! 
shit, I couldn't stand waiting for the drug results anymore so called my recruiter and asked...
GOOD News!!
Im all in COMPLIANCE!
passed the drug test! that's crazy good news, im pretty fukin stoked right now.
I AM going to California! 

some other awesome news as well..
had my post op surgery Dr. Appointment today .
and the best doctor ever, told me im healing perfectly!!
but that
I was in the initial stages of Endometrial Cancer. 
had I not had the surgery when I did, I  would have gotten the Cancer very shortly.
The pre-cancerous cells were localized to one area and she got everything, so im all clear.
so wild, cuz I really was so very close to not having the surgery at all.
it so weird how things play out, so weird... 
have a happy thanksgiving everyone!!!
Thanks for stopping , you guys are awesome!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2015)

Double awesome news ambz!!!


----------



## papapayne (Nov 25, 2015)

fuckin a if thats some good damn news!

congrats on all fronts DAT!


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2015)

Yippee.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 26, 2015)

GR8 MATE!


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 26, 2015)

Whoot Whoot Way To Go Sis


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats Amber! It is meant to be!

Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble gobble!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2015)

all in a days work being a matador, you have to have balls to do it. 
for the CUvee its been 25 days, she really isn't growing very fast. 
She looks good but my environment without the tent and thelack of heat and humidity in this large room isn't satisfying her needs at all. She out grew the deficiently. 
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 27, 2015)

Where the matadors.wheres the Chapmans.weve been robbed.lol


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 27, 2015)

Drop your feed dose.2ml per litre should do it.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 27, 2015)

My gnomemade recirculating systems.x2.looking good methinks.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey Doc.I thinks theres someone at icmag who wants to say hello.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2015)

That does look awesome Bean, sweet little set up. Did you go 12/12 from seed?. nicely done.
that's the way to get it done fast. No mate, its not the feeding . im not even at 2 ml. its the temps. I never grew anthing out in that building with out a tent before or without my exhaust, it really makes a difference . My temps are only in the 60s. I have never had a plant in my waterfarm so slow growing like this. I just cant get the room warm enough, don't like my set up right now.
I like your little box too. they got rid of the images? they never said nothing to me. like who really gives a fuck anyway. so uptight around here.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 27, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That does look awesome Bean, sweet little set up. Did you go 12/12 from seed?. nicely done.
> that's the way to get it done fast. No mate, its not the feeding . im not even at 2 ml. its the temps. I never grew anthing out in that building with out a tent before or without my exhaust, it really makes a difference . My temps are only in the 60s. I have never had a plant in my waterfarm so slow growing like this. I just cant get the room warm enough, don't like my set up right now.
> I like your little box too. they got rid of the images? they never said nothing to me. like who really gives a fuck anyway. so uptight around here.


Im growing in a wooden shed.Im sure Its about 10c at night when the light is on the black bucket.Whats an exhaust?
Yah the black bucket is clones that went straight into 12/12.Reckon i will get 8 inch plants,with buds as hard as fir cones.
this is my AK47.This Pheno is tiny ,but makes lots of bud sites.The white bucket is 24/7 under light-same plant.I will veg it a couple of weeks.I dont like Hydroton.its messy as shit.Im growing straight in perlite.I was gonna buy aquarium gravel ,but i had no money-so i will try that next time.The pump is just running 24 /7.The water/nutes feel really cold but the plants dont seem to mind.60 f sounds plenty warm to me.some plants are more sensitive to nutes than others-looks like nute burn to me.Obviously, I could be wrong.
Try showing the pic to Ed Rosenthal or someone that can give you a definative answer.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 27, 2015)

Meanwhile.


----------



## UniDragon (Nov 27, 2015)

Doc, 
Congrats on your new job and cheating cancer! That's awesome! Tommy Chong is still fighting his cancer bought;last I heard. I hope you, and everyone else that is involved in this blog, had a great Thanksgiving!

I wanted to get some opinions. First, where did you say you got your lights for your Tron? I am in search of a 25ish watt bulb that produces 2100k for the top of my Tron and can't seem to locate one. I have tried 1000bulbs, HTG and Grener's. Don't waste your time with Grener's, the rep that I spoke to on the phone was a complete idiot. If you, or anyone else, can point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it. Second, I finally got what I need to start this grow, minus the flowering and finishing bulbs, and had some problems germinating my seed. I did the standard papertowel with ph'd filtered tap water to 5.8 and THOUGHT that my seed was germed and ready to go. Well, I put this seed on the treated rockwool cube and then watered the cube and managed to flush the seed into the soil somewhere in the Tron. When I tried to pick it up, I managed to somehow push it further into the soil. It looked like a classic Chevy Chase comedy scene. So, I am germing another two seeds and waiting for them to sprout. Once these seeds finally sprout, would you recommend using just the single light that hangs from the top for awhile and then turn on the rest of the lights, or would you turn on all of the lights straight away? Any advice would be helpful and very much appreciated.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 28, 2015)

To lick your heart and taste your health-cause with the birds ill share this lonely view.AWESOME.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 28, 2015)

I had to write this down .All i could understand was the first line.Nice bit about birds and the lonely view.Staring at the sea usually
make me feel quite lonely.Nice tune.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2015)

Supreme Bean, exhaust is when I use a filter connected to ducting which exhausts all the air in the tent out a window. I think air exchange is a real plus in growth exhilaration.
AK-47 has a real great rep. I have wanted to grow that for some time. I was told by a local dispensary owner its one of the best outdoor plants to grow in the PNW. It sounds like a real hardy plant that can take a beating.
I have some real nasty green moss growing on my hydroton lately. I'm very tempted to toss it all and go with the Perlite or Aquarium rocks next time.
12/12 from seed ROcks. I have been a big fan of that style growing for some time and have grown plenty of them,enjoy that style very much.
There was a very nice grower on this site called Del666 , from the UK, that had or has? a 12/12 from seed thread. We had some fun on there with contests and stuff. That was a while ago. He was so nice and helpful . I got some of his infamous BUBBLEBOMB seeds, Which produce some of the most massive 12/12 from seed buds ever recorded!!! and that strain smells sooo awesome, just fantastic, next to smelly cherry, the best grape bubblegum smell ever! I had NO problem donating it to a Dispenary in Seattle. when the scene was still cool.

Thanks UniDragon! I hope you had a nice Thanks giving as well!!
that's sad about Tommy. I hope he is not in pain.He has a beautiful loving wife so I'm sure he has a great support group and the best care that is around.
I got my lights straight from the Phototron Store in Los Angeles a few years ago.
hmm, I didn't no you should ph your tap water to germ. I never have. I gave up papertowel method. What works best for me is simply placing the seed in a ph'd rockwool cube . Simply pinch the opening of the cube so not much light penetrates and put it in the tron on 18/6 lights. I don't bother hanging the extra light down on top, unessesary. The heat is most important to germinate. Works everytime for me.
After the 2nd day or 3rd day of placing the seed in the rockwool, open the hole an with tweezers. take the seed out and inspect it for its tap root. once you see the tap root just make sure its pointed down and you don't need to pinch the rockwool cube top dark any more. you want the sed to be able to pop out and up easily. I hope that makes sence.
SO yeah, just turn all the lights on right away 18/6 until that seedling is at your desire to start 12/12.

My smelly cherry seems to showing Albino traits again. What does that mean? should I just toss it.? it was getting greener but now looks bleached out again.
The cuvee is starting show more deficiency In the older leaves. I transplanted it into coco and put in the phototron with the smelly cherry.
The roots looked real nice and bright white. This strain seems to be a bit finicky.



I


----------



## UniDragon (Nov 28, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Supreme Bean, exhaust is when I use a filter connected to ducting which exhausts all the air in the tent out a window. I think air exchange is a real plus in growth exhilaration.
> AK-47 has a real great rep. I have wanted to grow that for some time. I was told by a local dispensary owner its one of the best outdoor plants to grow in the PNW. It sounds like a real hardy plant that can take a beating.
> I have some real nasty green moss growing on my hydroton lately. I'm very tempted to toss it all and go with the Perlite or Aquarium rocks next time.
> 12/12 from seed ROcks. I have been a big fan of that style growing for some time and have grown plenty of them,enjoy that style very much.
> ...


ok thanks Doc for your advice. I guess I have read so much information about this thing that everything I read is cluttered together. I'll plant direct into The Tron to germ with full lights. Thanks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2015)

one important thing UniDragon, I forgot to mention.. while germinating in the rockwool, keep the rockwool moist at all time.. so just add a tablespoon or 2 of water 2 to 3 times a day . Yes its easy to get confused . Try to keep it simple, and think how it mother nature does it. warm and moist is key to germinate your seed then make sure your root never dries out .. as long as your paying attention daily but not obsessively


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 29, 2015)

mother nature, usually drops a few hundred seeds to ensure some success.plants in the himalya occur in stands or groups 20 feet across.i guess some get eaten by birds.some must fall in wee cracks in the ground and are able to put down a tap root.
i like to work wif clones-just cos you know its gonna be just like moma.
i also gott a few in perlite soil mix.i water them with rainwater.fert for the soil plants is Human wee at a ratio of 1:10 wee to rainwater.
plants always look green and lush and i have no need to flush (joke).
If you grow outside.Try this formula.Free and Chem-free.Plants look great too.

Btw. Amber dont worry about the green on your hydroton.just ignore it.it wont bother the plants.Its just algae.
Sometimes i take plants that have cloned/ germed and grown in half litre pots with soil.gently wash the soil away in rainwater-then 
transfer to hydro.Point is.The plants will look after themselves untill you are ready to move them on.
I have a passive exhaust on the box i use for HPS.Heat rises, so i give it an escape route through some aliminium ducting 4 inch tube.
With my new hydro systems in gonna phase out soil in favour of higher yields.

KISS is the best policy.KISS and Respect.
Some dude posted a pic on your old OUTSIDER ART .Over on icmag.Looks like a surrealist.Might be good to get that 
thread going again, seeing as they cant seperate art from pornography on this website.

KEEP IT STUPID SIMPLE........


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 29, 2015)

I was looking at aquarium rocks,You can get them in funky colours-AND reuse them.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2015)

She looks like she needs Mg Amb, or a dose of N. N solutions always tend to come with a good dose of Mg in them. The plant requires Mg to be able to uptake N. I was just mentioning this on another thread. It could be one of those albinophenos (that word sounds funny in my stoned brew) that Don mentioned. Might not be the droid you are looking for....


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 29, 2015)

Talk to the plants-put away your differences-look at it from the plants point of view.when i was a fisherman ,i used to think like a fish.fish dont think much-some of the best days of my life.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Nov 29, 2015)

DST said:


> She looks like she needs Mg Amb, or a dose of N. N solutions always tend to come with a good dose of Mg in them. The plant requires Mg to be able to uptake N. I was just mentioning this on another thread. It could be one of those albinophenos (that word sounds funny in my stoned brew) that Don mentioned. Might not be the droid you are looking for....


Nutrient lockout-maybe Ph is wrong.Mr Nobody thinks its possible Albino seeds-not in my experience.A light dose of formulex usually resets the balance.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions. I will purchase some Flora Nova Veg Formula as it might be the Nitrogen lacking.
In the past I have been quite successful just using my Flora Nova Bloom and Biotanicare Cal mag supplement the entire grow with no issues.
I am giving 5 ml of Cal Mag per gallon so don't think its lack of that. My tap water has Zero PPMs and ph has never been something of concern for me in the past as Flora Nova nutes have ph buffers.. .the only thing I concern with ph'ing are my rockwool cubes.

Tuff Luck again with this, first rebound grow. after all my problems with powdery mildew last grow.And taking a break and sulfur burning my studio many times.

Growing use to be so easy for me, I'm not sure what has happened. I guess ive lost my touch, Not since I'm moved back here have things really taking a bad luck turn.  
I don't think Its in my best interest to ever allow a strange clone into my life again, the potential of it carrying Powdery Mildew is too much of a risk. Sulfur Burning stinks to high heaven


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2015)

I had to shake the shit out of my FloraNova Bloom to get everything to mix in from the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 30, 2015)

lost your touch-i dont think so.Spider the thing-robert the bruce etc.If at first you dont succeed....blah blah blah.
dude,dont have a sense of humour failure.something i learnt in the army-when things go wrong,sing a silly song.
also some Zen wisdom.Seek- and you will not find. Or Try so hard everything goes to shit.
You really need a veg formula for starters.Formulex is awesome shit for babies.

Hey wassup doc.your not your usual perky self-Try a dash of wee/rainwater start at 5% wee. .those plants will green up in no time.
Also watch for fungus knats when using coco.
Cheer up matey!


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I had to shake the shit out of my FloraNova Bloom to get everything to mix in from the bottom of the bottle.


How old is the bottle.Stuff in theres turning to crystal giving you an inferior product.Some shops must have stock for years-hardly ever display a sell-by date.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 30, 2015)

@AmberTrichomes .I know you will want to zap my balls with your radiation machine for saying so-I think its a simple 
N def.Nitrogen is the main NPK ingredient in Veg formulas.If you are just using Bloom from go then your plant aint getting enuf 
N.I know you will throw the wee solution back in my face.Also my balls are ready for zapping.

.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2015)

That might be it Mohican! I really haven't been shaking it very well , just taking what I need off the top with my syringe, and its New, well newly opened. and you know that Product is super thick, and lots of stuff ends up crystalizing at the bottom I know very well. but haven't been shaking enough.
They don't put expiration dates on the product. When I bought it a month ago and asked how old hey told me they have a good turn over so it wasn't old. but who knows.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 30, 2015)

The return of the invisible man.


----------



## supreme bean (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## UniDragon (Nov 30, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> mother nature, usually drops a few hundred seeds to ensure some success.plants in the himalya occur in stands or groups 20 feet across.i guess some get eaten by birds.some must fall in wee cracks in the ground and are able to put down a tap root.
> i like to work wif clones-just cos you know its gonna be just like moma.
> i also gott a few in perlite soil mix.i water them with rainwater.fert for the soil plants is Human wee at a ratio of 1:10 wee to rainwater.
> plants always look green and lush and i have no need to flush (joke).
> ...


@supreme: thanks for your advice. That's another thing I loved about Amsterdam, recycling. I found out that the sewage system actually goes to farmlands and the pee and pooh goes directly to the farmlands to be used for farming. That's brilliant! Although I am not ready to try this myself yet, but great idea.


----------



## UniDragon (Nov 30, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I will purchase some Flora Nova Veg Formula as it might be the Nitrogen lacking.
> In the past I have been quite successful just using my Flora Nova Bloom and Biotanicare Cal mag supplement the entire grow with no issues.
> I am giving 5 ml of Cal Mag per gallon so don't think its lack of that. My tap water has Zero PPMs and ph has never been something of concern for me in the past as Flora Nova nutes have ph buffers.. .the only thing I concern with ph'ing are my rockwool cubes.
> 
> ...


High Doc,I am glad to report that I found the missing germed seed, IT POPPED UP OVERNIGHT BECAUSE I PLUGGED IN ALL OF THE LIGHTS AND POOF I HAVE A SPROUT! I am keeping everything moist and warm so worse case I will have two plants, the one I found this morning and the one I planted yesterday. Thanks again for helping me out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2015)

that's great news Uni! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!

Remember that lump I had under my armpit . been there for like 2 months and hurt real bad waking me up at nite. well it aint there anymore.
it moved up to the inside of my nose,, and make one of my neck lymph nodes swollen.

@supreme bean , look how fun it is to be a yoga instructor!!!!!!!!!!!
you can transfer you positive energy and karma. feel that energy.
ENCOURAGEMENT..boom boom boom


----------



## UniDragon (Nov 30, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that's great news Uni! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!
> 
> Remember that lump I had under my armpit . been there for like 2 months and hurt real bad waking me up at nite. well it aint there anymore.
> it moved up to the inside of my nose,, and make one of my neck lymph nodes swollen.
> ...


I'm not sure how to respond to that other than please get that looked at asap. Cancer can be very hard to kill and very unprodictable. If your doctor claims that "she got it all" then please get a second opinion with test results to back up their claim. Good luck and keep us informed and by all means let me know if I can help in any way at all.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2015)

awe thanks uni. That's sweet of u. I will get it looked at as soon as I get health insurance in Feb.
my coverage just ran out today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2015)

I second that if its moving in your lymph system get to the doctors quickly amber!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2015)

Eat some purple beets and drink concord grape juice until you get in to see a doctor. And of course, eat lots of greens


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 1, 2015)

Can a exception be made with your health insurance company about the grace period before they will let you see a doctor or can you go to a county hospital that works on a sliding scale? Cancer can be cured if you treat it in time. If you wait that will make it harder to treat and you will more than likely have to endure a much more aggressive and somewhat tramatic procedure. Please don't wait very much longer as this condition is time sensitive.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 2, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that's great news Uni! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!
> 
> Remember that lump I had under my armpit . been there for like 2 months and hurt real bad waking me up at nite. well it aint there anymore.
> it moved up to the inside of my nose,, and make one of my neck lymph nodes swollen.
> ...


Feel the Karma-Boom Boom Boom-Great instructor.Fucking great vid.give me more.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 2, 2015)

[email protected] where can i find the full length vid?My wife was a yoga instuctor-I need to show her.Boom.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Dec 2, 2015)

BOOM SHANTI! BON VOYAGE AMBER>>>>


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2015)

BON VOYAGE Bean!BoN Voyage Friends!!


I will get the lymph node problem looked at in Cali, thank you all for you support and concern. 

I'm glad you liked the video bean, we thought it was hysterical. It was the best scene out of that movie called Couples Retreat. 
Been drinkin lots of Grape Juice today Mohican. and salads and broccoli! thanks for the suggestion. What is it in grape juice and beets that wiil help?

Stay high and Healthy and don't forget to drink your milk, its good for your Bones!


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 3, 2015)

I read somewhere that keith flint lives in a windmill.Probably a fan of Camberwick 
Green.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

All foods with deep purple colors have special antioxidants that are know preventatives of cancer. Getting your pH up with baking soda is another great remedy. Apparently fungal issues arise from too acidic of an environment in our bodies (promoting cancer cells) and simply raising the pH can kill the fungus among us!


----------



## chained (Dec 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> All foods with deep purple colors have special *antioxidants* that are know preventatives of cancer.!


Resveratrol, it's great stuff.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> All foods with deep purple colors have special antioxidants that are know preventatives of cancer. Getting your pH up with baking soda is another great remedy. Apparently fungal issues arise from too acidic of an environment in our bodies (promoting cancer cells) and simply raising the pH can kill the fungus among us!


Apple Cider Vinegar (WITH THE MOTHER) Does the Same.I said this ages ago.
Cancer thrives in acidic enviroments-Foods that cause cancer are Acidic.Meat ,sugar,booze.etc.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 4, 2015)

Live apple cider vinegar and Lemon juice are both acidic but make the body alkaline.
both can be mixed with water to make them palatable.Baking soda should be consumed an hour before meals -so it dont neutralise stomache acid needed to digest food.
Raw broccoli is good for making farts smell bad,Good for when company is expected.
What did the toadstool say to the Mushroom?
ANS;You look like a fungi to hang out with.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 5, 2015)

Keep it green.dudes


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2015)

I think I liked her nakedness better SB. Great painting.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 6, 2015)

Its like, Spot The Difference.Do you remember "Spot the Ball."
It was like a soccer match where there was no ball,and you had to guess where it was.A great 
landmark step in human evolution!
Now we play Spot the Jihadi with the Backpack.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2015)

that nipple is ABSOLUTELY fabulous SB. it protrudes out like its 3D~ that painting got some serious style man. got that hip afro goin on, that nice necklace, suave pipe, bad ass shades. and and stylin bloomers. lmao I like the small details like the blue nailpolish , the smoke, the reflected light in the sunglasses and the full bowl . and I wont forget to hit the "like"button like in that movie "VACATION". that is a funny dialogue right there.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Doc-Im guessing you are now in funny California>thanks for the comps.i like Lucien freud who died a few years ago.I remember years ago standing in front of one of his canvases at the tate gallery
in london.It is called Model in front of the rags.It really looked like it was gonna step right out of the painting.When you looked up close, it was just really rough lumps and twists of paint.His pics were so honest too-people as they are very fleshy and grotesque.My work is getting more bizarre,White women
with green afros and bionic nipples.Im glad you like it.
I could do with a suitable model,big art studio with big ol sofas an shit to doss about on.loads of drugs
And a darts board with my dad on it.
More mega-nips coming your way soon,started a new one today.its gonna be sexy.cos i find dope sexy
-reaches the parts other herbs do not reach-if you know what i mean.
then theres my mentor and soon to be manager.who is steering me in the right direction.lol.
BTW.....


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 6, 2015)

@AmberTrichomes .I wanna do that thang,


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks Amber,just wrote u loads of stuff which has dissapeared-someone is fucking with me.But not in the way i prefer-later


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 7, 2015)

Odd,computer is behaving today,Last night i nearly used it as a frizbee in thr direction of thr sea.I get like that with that with technology sometimes.Recently i came close to beating-up the auto check-out machine at the super-That stupid robot voice-Please put your bag on the counter.
ME;Its already there robobitch,just do the fucking job before i kick yer screen off.No wonder there a 
couple of security dorks always on hand in supermarkets,ready to apply a good beating to anyone
who fucks with machines -that have been put in place so they can sack more people.ha fucking
ha.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2015)

FYI It was riu that was messing up not your computer. There was a thread posted about it.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 7, 2015)

DST said:


> FYI It was riu that was messing up not your computer. There was a thread posted about it.


Good to know my old pooter,still has some life in it-sometimes it gets taken over by the ghost of 
random-nonsense and writes whatever it feels like.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 7, 2015)

This is what your mind looks like on drugs.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 7, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That Looks Like The Movie They Showed Us In The 4th Grade And Everyone Broke Out Laughing When The Narrator Mention The Sperm Would Swim Up The Fallopian Tube Much Like A Salmon Swimming Up Stream To Fertilize An Egg Nestled In The Uterus. Oh hella Yea Baby And I Blurted Out if She Swallowed The Sperm Would Be Swimming Down Stream Taking Much Less Time To Travel To Its Eternal Destination  And On That Note A Big Salute To Mr And Mrs Dst On Their New Arrival


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 8, 2015)

Congratulations DST and family.I married a career lady who left me at home with two babies and
a bag of ganja-plus some other stuff,nappies, baby food ,ear plugs.I was a good mum.
best wishes dudes.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Dec 8, 2015)

but what whiskey goes best with cornflakes?Could it be Bells or something more classy-like 
Ilse of Dura.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 8, 2015)

An American Prayer-Inspired by J Morrison.
Dear Lord......
I want to move to Kansas.
I want to own a gun.
When someone asks for spare change.
I will shoot that that Fuckin Bum.

Cause guns are for the Righteous-to keep Americans free.
From Low-life ,useless ,Felons.
Who stink of Rum and wee.

And if youre poor in America-You know its your own fault.
So praise the lord -Ask him nice-He might just give you one.

Cause guns are cool and macho-And you know that Gods a HE.
Yeah,FUCKING bless America.!The Land of INSANITY.

PS.Say a prayer for the unknown soldier-Who died on foreign soil .Just so Precedent Bush and Co.-
Could control the price of oil. Amen.(Words by SB)


----------



## TWS (Dec 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> All foods with deep purple colors have special antioxidants that are know preventatives of cancer. Getting your pH up with baking soda is another great remedy. Apparently fungal issues arise from too acidic of an environment in our bodies (promoting cancer cells) and simply raising the pH can kill the fungus among us!



I'll be using my PH pen like a thermometer from now on. just not in the rectum.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 8, 2015)

Wake n bake!


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 8, 2015)

You can ph test your saliva.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 8, 2015)

Tantric Demon.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 9, 2015)

finished.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2015)

You need to make the clothes removeable! So your art can be racy or conservative!

Everybody knows Jack Daniels is what you drink with corn flakes!

Thanks for making me smile today SB!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 9, 2015)

Cheers for the LIKES MO.Has that tree fallen into your swimming pool yet?


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 9, 2015)

Fuck man ,you must live in some nice climate.SHIT.Nuffin but blue skys-Thanks for your comments.
what you growing there?Try Pure sativa Durban Poison .I did some by dutch passion and it was DYNAMITE.some of the strongest weed i ever smoked-finishes very early too.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 10, 2015)

This is felt tip pen.Called KEEP IT REAL.Its about Irony.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 11, 2015)

Doomsday


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Dec 11, 2015)

Gosh,Theres some lively debate around here.Reminds me of Deaths waiting room-Yawn.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Dec 11, 2015)

LAST POST.Sound the bugle-Roll in the flag.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2015)

Some interesting stuff SB. You have been busy expressing yourself. Only 'expressing' going on in my house is my wife and her boobs.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 11, 2015)

[email protected](.I remember the days)-Not much going on HERE while THE MATRIARCH is away doing stuff.So im keeping my fingers busy doing abit of doodling.I tried out some other forums in the past..DR Trichome is the only one who can pull a crowd and hold it together.Some of those nerds sitiing behind pooters got nuffin better to do all day than make shitty comments .

Naturally,I do other stuff too.Domestic chores mostly.Yawn.(Injured out of my job) remember when my missus was breast feeding-each one was was the size of a soccer ball-she gave me a taste once-put me off milk for life.EYUK.
Good Luck -Hope youre getting plenty of sleep.best wishes.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 11, 2015)

@AmberTrichomes .this is the painting i told you about.Worth about Lots of money .


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> [email protected](.I remember the days)-Not much going on HERE while THE MATRIARCH is away doing stuff.So im keeping my fingers busy doing abit of doodling.I tried out some other forums in the past..DR Trichome is the only one who can pull a crowd and hold it together.Some of those nerds sitiing behind pooters got nuffin better to do all day than make shitty comments .
> 
> Naturally,I do other stuff too.Domestic chores mostly.Yawn.(Injured out of my job) remember when my missus was breast feeding-each one was was the size of a soccer ball-she gave me a taste once-put me off milk for life.EYUK.
> Good Luck -Hope youre getting plenty of sleep.best wishes.


I was just telling my biz partner about a documentary I watched on UK TV about the trading of breast milk on line. Seems as though body builders and also parents who are unable to breast feed buy it. Problem being none of it is sterilised and often comes mixed with formula....totally shadey.
I've had to drink it a couple of times at airport security checks. Like I am going to bring my baby on board a plane then blow it up with breast milk.....mind bloody boggles at some of the insanity these days.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2015)

To add to the art. This is a Margot Hattingh (SA artist) that we have hung in our living area. It's called Woman with fishes and is done on perspex. We had it shipped up from Cape Town. Along with a load of crates of wine (fuk me I'll never ship wine again. What a PITA that was with customs blah).


this HTML class. Value is http://www.margothat


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 12, 2015)

DST said:


> To add to the art. This is a Margot Hattingh (SA artist) that we have hung in our living area. It's called Woman with fishes and is done on perspex. We had it shipped up from Cape Town. Along with a load of crates of wine (fuk me I'll never ship wine again. What a PITA that was with customs blah).
> View attachment 3562507
> 
> this HTML class. Value is http://www.margothat


----------



## david1986 (Dec 12, 2015)

*supreme bean* 
Cool art!


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi DST.Nice to have a chat with someone.Im not sure what HTML class means.However i used to make Sculptures in stone.British Limestone and Itaiian marble.I will download an example at the end.I did it on and off for fifteen years.My other duties,such as
as parenting and property development.Trained in bricklaying and plastering-plus a stint as a decorator in New zealand.
Has given me an identity crisis.
People who ask me -what do you do-I Just look at them and say"What do i do when?"
At 7am i take a shit-then its breakfast.Brush my teeth ,then its time to dink some human milk(Pasturised).Maybe, i will nod at the
postman.er er er.WHAT DO I FUCKING DO?What does anyone fucking do.
Probably consume more of our fair share of the worlds resources-and wonder why there so many fucking wars.and What the fuck would happen if religion was banned in favour of common sense.

My first Art Teacher was from SA.She trained at the slade when she was just !5.Thers not a single example of her work
on the internet.She committed suicide before the WWW was invented-Anyway,she was both great and evil.Sort of a
bad witch.Her intelligence scared people-plus she was a beautiful man-eater with no heart.Fuck i miss her-My people
from another planet-forever lost in the world of pussies.Who have done nothing-seen less than nothing.RIP.Joan Broadly.
Artist and eater of mens hearts.HAHA.rock on.BTW I will check out your SA artist.Wish i could find ,
someone who knew Joan Best wishes DST, and to your family.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 12, 2015)

david1986 said:


> *supreme bean*
> Cool art!


Thanks kindly Sir,Im babysitting this forum untill Dr Trichome shows up-hope shes okay?


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2015)

The HTML class thing is something my phone done when trying to paste a link to the Margot Hattingh site....stoopid phone.
The sculpture is really very nice SB. Impressive.
When people ask me what I do i tend to tell them about the IT recruitment thing first. If they are 420 friendly types I may disclose the seed company thing, but never discuss my own growing for sure.
My wife grew up in Grahamstown in SA which has a pretty famous Art scene and festival every year. Her Dad was an Art teacher and still dables and sells his own art as well. My wife went to study fine art at Uni but ended up going into advertising. I was always more on the Technical drawing side of things and almost went into architecture....kind of wish I had. Funny how life's road has many twists and turns and often culdesacs that you have to deal with.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 12, 2015)

Its like i say to Amber Trichome.Im only here by default.The sum total of all my failures.Abit, like some ZEN i picked up.
Seek and you will not find! My Dad studied Art History and now is a successful novelist for Christians-THE most un-christlike
person on the planet.Thats irony for you.
I was offered a job at the Post Office when i left the army-turned it down to study ART.
I lacked foresight-Like all young people.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 12, 2015)

Its Life Jim-but not as we know it!


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> Its like i say to Amber Trichome.Im only here by default.The sum total of all my failures.Abit, like some ZEN i picked up.
> Seek and you will not find! My Dad studied Art History and now is a successful novelist for Christians-THE most un-christlike
> person on the planet.Thats irony for you.
> I was offered a job at the Post Office when i left the army-turned it down to study ART.
> I lacked foresight-Like A LOT OFyoung people.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 12, 2015)

@DST .I hope this is good news.?.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2015)

Erm. Sorry SB. No news back on that front yet. Reminders will be sent in the New Year at some point.

I was meaning that a lot of youngsters given the right guidance don't lack foresight.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 12, 2015)

ok


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Dec 13, 2015)

@DST .I had a look at margots work.Nice hat.I like the green dude painting.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2015)

Here's the Xmas card we just got from my father in law down in SA.

It's something he painted while hiking the Coast to Coast in the UK this year.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 14, 2015)

Man.I live on the UK coastal path.Right next to it.Its one of the only countries thats got a path going all the way round.Its a fucking long walk.
He could have popped in and had a cuppa.
I got torn Knee cartlidges-One was made worse by an operation.These days i dont do too much walking.yeasterday went to dartmoor.
took a few pics of my wife naked in 8 celcius with a 50 mph wind.(no,not really).
Your dad in law did well-send him greetings from Mountbatten in Devon.He may remember it.

Anyway.this be Dartmoor -this be.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 14, 2015)

Where you from DST.Im from London.I think where you were brought up has alot to do your innate personality.Thats why ,
i wanted to raise my kids in devon.I lived a charmed childhood of petty vandalism and violence.At least Drugs were virtually non-existent
then for young people.I was reading about Honour Oak estate where i grew up for a while.Seems life there has got worse-most people are scared to leave thier flats at night.Mostly Gang culture has taken over.No doubt hard drugs are the local currency .
Still, at least it not Syria.
Best Wishes.

BTW.Im concerned about DR A.Trichome.She had a serious op a while back-which she combined with moving house-You heard anything from her?


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 14, 2015)

@DST.If he did the Coast To Coast.That may have been In devon.Its the only county with two seperate coastlines.My wife and son keep 
saying there gonna cycle it.I guess its about 120 miles.I once cycled from Cambridge to Carmarthen (wales).thats about 300 miles.
My next bike ride will be in holland-maybe 5 miles down the coast at Zandvort.With smoke breaks every mile or so.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2015)

The official Coast to Coast as its called is in the North Of England (through Lake District, Yorkshire, Pennines? I guess). So popping in for tea may have ben awkward 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coast_to_Coast_Walk

And interesting that you have knee issues. I have had 4 operations on my knee and it's now home to arthritis as well as lots of space where they completely removed my ACL, Medial ligament, and shaved meniscus over the various operations. What joy to have a weather reading/barometer knee!!! I still hike, train at least twice a week (which is based on Muay Thai training) and find that if I don't train my knee gets worse (it's all about building your muscles up). It does ache after walks but I refuse to sit and be a couch dweller when there is so much to see in the world.

I am from the East coast of Scotland but also lived in the Far East when I was young.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2015)

And DAT often take hiatus' from RIU, she'll be fine.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 14, 2015)

I really cant be bothered with any more ops.I recently met a plumber who had the same shaved meniscus op 6 times-and. still they couldnt get it right.They offered me an op on a torn shoulder tendon recently.I declined the offer.Im active enough,I mostly ignore the knee pain.
However,the Tendonitis get aggravated if i do too much.
I can still cycle,which is a blessing.
Im sure you have enjoyed reading about it.
Hope your right about the DAT.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2015)

Cycling rocks!


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 14, 2015)

I prefer roads!You wanna do some cycling when you wife has stopped expressing herself.?


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2015)

I cycle every day. Wife will be back on the bike in the next week. Things are still a bit raw bless.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 15, 2015)

Ouch.i bet they are.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 15, 2015)

I dont grow nothing.I make the sheep.sometimes also the cheese.Sheep cheese.I live In Patagonia.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 16, 2015)

i love the bike culture in adam.i just cant understand how the locals dont crash .place make my head spin-bikes coming at you from all directions.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 16, 2015)

This picc is finished.thanks for letting me see the porocess unfold-sometime i dont know whats up next.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2015)

supreme bean said:


> i love the bike culture in adam.i just cant understand how the locals dont crash .place make my head spin-bikes coming at you from all directions.


Read a book called Traffic by Tom vanderBilt, that will give you insights into why the Dutch don't crash all the time. It's down to road design/planning among other things. The Dutch are at the top of their game in this field and have their road design ideas applied all over the place. A lot has to do with eye contact as well as intergating the roads, bike lanes and tram lanes all togehter (often only differentiated by a few coloured bricks in the road)....this ensures people take more care and are more attentive.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 16, 2015)

Mate,Its an art-form to behold.thanks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2015)

awesome art SB! fantastic!
Congrats DST!
beautiful MoHican!
where do I begin? so much has happened, im not in California anymore.
I am back home in Wa trying to get healthy.
My plants grew and I will show some pictures soon!


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 17, 2015)

Welcome back.whats the news?Do yo remember Penelopy Pitstop (wacky races).
Did that race ever end or was it a never -ending -speed binge.
I always wondered why Dick Darstely was so keen to get his hands on Penelopy >it was to give her a reefer an tell her to chill the fuck out.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 17, 2015)

nah I don't know Penelopy P, they sound like Wovertoons Caracters. I started drawing Lena the Hyena.

Toxic Exhausted is how my experience in Cali was.
Feeling much better and looking forward to ending this year on a good note , focusing on healing from the surgery I had last month.
the plants were still moist after 6 days! that wcoco mulch mix is really great stuff.
The smelly cherry is a freaky albino.
The cuvee is nice and green and kinda cute. She outgrew her deficiency

they make a cute couple ! they have been in 12/12 for week. I hope they are both girls.
I have a new closet that im going to get the CopperHead LED hanging in then I will pop a bright purple smelly cherry seed so I can get a better pheno.
What kinda buds is an albino plant going to make?

this is what I looked like in California.lmao, papapayne was right, that place is fuckin Scary.lol


I topped the smelly cherry but not the CUvee.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 17, 2015)

MMM.can you be more spacific.i hope you havent been on drugs?


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 17, 2015)

the albino smelly cherry is a male so I put it outside to die.
The cuvee appears to be female.  got to get some more rockwool cubes to start another smelly cherry and another cuvee. I guess I will toss all those rotten albino smelly cherry seeds out.
I cant believe he sent me old albino seeds, that was fuckin lame.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

What the hell has happened there Amber!? that cuvee looks snaggletooth tastic.

shoot BB a line and I'll send you some original stock of the SC if you want.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I cant believe he sent me old albino seeds, that was fuckin lame.
> View attachment 3566592
> 
> View attachment 3566595


Thats a bit harsh. I am sure he never intentionally sent you albino seeds Ambs.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 18, 2015)

I never heard of albino seeds.only Albino rabbits.unless you grow from clones.you dont know what the plant will look like.Most plants now are
hybrids.They could express any number of genetic traits.Plants dont need green to absorb the other light rays.Green gets reflected .I never had a albino
in 20 years.seed or otherwise.
If you water-cure the bud.The green chlorofyl will dissapear and you will get a purple/grey bud that smokes like a dream.just sounds like a dud seed.
As they say-dont put all your eggs in one basket.I think they will recover soon anyway.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 18, 2015)

homemade recycle with air stone .doing very well a lot of bud sights.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> What the hell has happened there Amber!? that cuvee looks snaggletooth tastic.
> 
> shoot BB a line and I'll send you some original stock of the SC if you want.


i want~!!


DST said:


> Thats a bit harsh. I am sure he never intentionally sent you albino seeds Ambs.


if you new him they way I know him.. hes a tricky guy!


supreme bean said:


> I never heard of albino seeds.only Albino rabbits.unless you grow from clones.you dont know what the plant will look like.Most plants now are
> hybrids.They could express any number of genetic traits.Plants dont need green to absorb the other light rays.Green gets reflected .I never had a albino
> in 20 years.seed or otherwise.
> If you water-cure the bud.The green chlorofyl will dissapear and you will get a purple/grey bud that smokes like a dream.just sounds like a dud seed.
> As they say-dont put all your eggs in one basket.I think they will recover soon anyway.


I will take pictures for you to prove to you im not making this up.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah but- no but.I could just take your word for it.RAISE YO HANDS AND SAY .I BELIEVE!


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Dec 18, 2015)

u using nutesfor coco.?ha ha ha funny beans.The seed revolution .my bum hole!


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> if you new him they way I know him.. hes a tricky guy!
> .


Who? Westy tricky, lol!?


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2015)

who me? No it wasn't me, Im tickley if anything


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2015)

@The Dawg 
got the Copperhead up in my corner closet. IN THE same room as the phototron!
the nice low wattage works along with my phototron being on... on that circuit. Very happy about that!   you see that little wall heater.. that was put in recently after I had this room separated out. Problem is when I use it when the tron is on it blows the circuit. I think its 440 watts. Sweet little lite. Looking forward to seeing what it will produce.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2015)

lol, NO ! No more albinos!lol im listening to metal shop right now.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 20, 2015)

Looking Awesome Doc. I'm thinking With A 4 Week Veg You Should Pull 3-4 Ozs


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, NO ! No more albinos!lol im listening to metal shop right now.


Lmao  I'm Rocking Old School Blues And Smoking Indo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2015)

hey dawgie sounds like a chilled sat evening! , can I please get your opinion....should I try that lil hydro waterfarm like bubbler I made or do a small 2 gallon coco . ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2015)

death metal jingle bells rock.lol. so freakin awesome


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 20, 2015)

Humm I Like Both How Big is Your Bubbler You know Their Alot Of Work Now For Some Old School Grunge


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, NO ! No more albinos!lol im listening to metal shop right now.


Oh My Bad And Here I Thought You Had A Thang For Albinos  However Could You Imagin Your Proctogolist Have Fingers Like Egar Omfg


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 20, 2015)

Well Doc Im Straight Today and You Being The WaterFarm Queen My Vote Would Be The Mimi Bubbler


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2015)

i love yodelling music it makes me want to break out the beer and bratwarths with sour kraut and mustard. they should play it 24/7 in the town just over Stevens Pass called :Levenworth. It looks like a Bavarian Village.
yeah alright I will do the mini bubble.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey dawgie sounds like a chilled sat evening! , can I please get your opinion....should I try that lil hydro waterfarm like bubbler I made or do a small 2 gallon coco . ?


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 21, 2015)

My Favorite is Curry Wurst Mit Brochen Und Rot Kraut. My Oldest Son Was Born In Frankfort Community Hospital


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2015)

lol, that sounds interesting. id eat it... even though it sounds ..DISCUSTING. did you fight in a war and like what happened over there with you? Did your son get dual citizenship?


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey Doc, and everyone else who follows this forum, two things:

First, your advice worked that you gave me about my Phototron. Since I turned on all of the lights my seed sprouted. So, here are some pics of Ripley's progress. She is four weeks and two days old as of today. The pictures were taken earlier today. Please, please, if you,or anyone else who looks at these pics,notice something wrong with Ripley please let me know so I can act upon whatever problem you may see, that I don't. I am also uploading my journal for your review as well. 

Second, and more importantly, Merry Christmas to you and all of your readers! I hope all is well and that life is treating you very kind.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 23, 2015)

For some reason the RIU system doesn't like my document that I have my journal on, so I copied it and here it is: 

Closet Aliens

Soil:
CocoTek expandable coco
1 mil Dutch Pro Grow A+B
1 gallon vermiculite
1 gallon perlite
2 gallons of PUR purified tap water ph'd to 5.5
All were combined and let to soak overnight and then put into a 5 gallon fabric shopping bag and placed in The Tron.


November 30 Ripley popped.

December 3 Fed both Ripley and Nancy with half strength ( 1 mil/liter {948 mil PUR purified tap water}) Dutch Pro Grow A+B and Horomex.
December 4: Gave 50 ml of 5.7 water to each
December 5: 948 ml of 5.7 water and moved light 3 inches above canopy of Ripley.
December 7: Transplanted Ripley to center of Tron; gave her 200 ml of 5.8 water and discarded rockwool and seeds in it.
December 9: 120 ml Great White 1/2 strength (sample pack 1Tblspn? Mixed 1/2 of that with 1 gal of purified tap water. PH:6). Removed cup as clear dome and adjusted light to 2". Ripley looks bleached.
December 10: 946 ml 5.8 water; no runoff.
December 11: 946 ml 5.8 pur water. Runoff: 6.6 ph; 620 ppm.
December 12: 946 ml 5.8 pur water.
December 14: Removed four bottom leaves; 2ml grow A+B;1ml Horomex in 946 ml pur water at 5.8 ph.
December 17: 2ml grow A+B, 1ml Hormex,1.5 ml Multi Total in 946 ml pur tap at 5.8 ph. She has shown four internodal sprouts in the past two days but still has not developed.
December 19: 946 ml Pur tap water at 5.8(?) ph.
December 20: moved light to 4" above canopy
December 21: 946 ml 5.6 ph (?) with 2ml grow A+B, 1ml Hormex. She grew 1.5 inches in 8 hours (?).
December 23: vented The Tron using the sock on the right side of the tent. I think I noticed significant growth after doing that. I will take measurements tomorrow to confirm.

Thanks again for everyone's input and advice and again a very Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2015)

looking awesome UniDragon! Everything looks and sounds right on!!
maybe instead of keeping the door open with a sock use a ruler.
I take a ruler to prop open my phototron panels then put a fan infront of the door.
When she is ready to go to sleep I put the panel down, fan off and cover the one panel that I didn't spray paint black with a custom fit thick plastic garbage bag material with Velcro on the ends that goes right over that one panel to keep out light leaks.

With the heat up in the room the Cuvee is looking much better, healthier and greener.

merry chrimbo to you and everyone else as well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2015)

the cuvee is so weird looking really bizarre little thing.


with some very strange abnormalities
fuck I must have acciently delete the pictures!! SHIT!! there was this long yellow pistil shooting straight out. inbetween her FAN Leafs!! and this little bud sites she is producing are really bizarre as well. I need to get some close ups.

Heres a shot with the door open with the ruler, UniDragon. I started feeding her Crystal Burst, a nice high 0-15-15!!!! SO looking for explosive buds in the future.

Sometimes I just pull the panel all the way up and leave it bent for even more breeze.



in the new closet I have a baby Smelly cherry. I picked one of the purple seeds this time!!
and a Bubbleblomb in the Bubblebomb hydo mini waterfarm. This is my second seed, my first one wasn't bugding.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 24, 2015)

Mmmm cuvee!


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 24, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> looking awesome UniDragon! Everything looks and sounds right on!!
> maybe instead of keeping the door open with a sock use a ruler.
> I take a ruler to prop open my phototron panels then put a fan infront of the door.
> When she is ready to go to sleep I put the panel down, fan off and cover the one panel that I didn't spray paint black with a custom fit thick plastic garbage bag material with Velcro on the ends that goes right over that one panel to keep out light leaks.
> ...


I didn't explain that right: The Tron is in a tent. The tent has vents that look like windsocks that you would see at a airport. I opened the nearest vent to blow air on The Tron. I propped open the panel closest to that vent to create airflow and it made a huge improvement. Words cannot describe how good it makes me feel to know that a Master Phototron grower has reviewed my grow journal and pics and approves of and is agreement in what I have done with my current Tron project. I'll have a Merry Christmas now! Thanks Doc. I hope your Christmas is as good as you just made mine!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2015)

I love your Positive Vibes!
Keep you r head up
just because I'm a Master Phototron Grower dosent make me unsusceptible to balls.
Like my last 2 plants turned out to be boys,,, Just look at this deformed pathetic runt of Cuvee.
This cuvee has had problems from the get go and took me a really long time to find out its a boy.
Just like that Culture club song. I will tumble for you.

The Chrimbo Cuvee Chrimbo Tree.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 26, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love your Positive Vibes!
> Keep you r head up
> just because I'm a Master Phototron Grower dosent make me unsusceptible to balls.
> Like my last 2 plants turned out to be boys,,, Just look at this deformed pathetic runt of Cuvee.
> ...


 Y'but, still, to get approval on my current project from a Master Phototron grower is still invigorating! This is a AlienXTriangle auto that I am working on now. This also happens to be my inaugural Tron grow so needless to say I am doing alot of this blind and working on instinct alone. I may need your advice, when the time comes, so I can LST her. My plan, so far, is to LST her on the first day of budding/flowering. I have seen youtube videos where all people have done is tie or tape the plant down to one side. That would be fine except Ripley has so many alternate branches now that I don't think that simply bending her over and tying her down with the single piece of string will do the job. While she is still in the veg stage, should I remove the fan leaves on her? I have read over and over again to NOT trim her at all. HT (High Times) did an article on autos and their advice was to simply remove the fan leaves in the early stage of veg, which I did. But, according to HT, that is the only time you can cut or trim an auto. When you LST your plants, is that all you do, tie a piece of string to the top branch and lean her over to where she is level with the soil or do you tie other branches as well to keep them away from the light and if so how? Sorry for saturating this post with questions but I am still pretty new at this and so far you are the ONLY person who has offered me any advice per The Tron.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2015)

let me answer on question at a time for you..
First. I suggest to simply TOP her by pinching her top budding site. This way you will get 2 new main colas instead of one.
This can be done and I always do it BEFORE flowering. IF you do it now, it would be perfect timing. And one topping like this is enough for a plant in a phototron. You do not want her to get anymore horizontally wide.

Do not remove any fan leaves unless they are ill looking or damaged.. completely unnessasay in the Tron system

In my opinion High Times is not a good reference for growing tips. I have read so much bull shit in that magazine.
I suggest obtaining a copy of Jorge Cervantes Bible. It covers all the basics.

Don't try fimming it, its very tricky.. Topping it is much easier and works very well.
Cutting Cannabis For Better Structure: Topping & FIMing

*Topping *and *FIMing *are two cannabis plant training techniques that involve "pinching" or cutting off some of the top growth. These techniques are designed to give you a free way to achieve better plant shape (to make better use of the available light), create more colas, and achieve bigger yields.

*Topping*: Cut top of plant between nodes





Good Luck and hit me up with any more questions if you need help! Keep the pictures coming so I can see your progression.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2015)

looks like riu is fucked up right now.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 27, 2015)

yeah


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## supreme bean (Dec 29, 2015)

ooops!Love the drawing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2015)

My eyes aren't that great anymore. I cant do the detail I use to be able to.
I drew this for you Unidragon


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My eyes aren't that great anymore. I cant do the detail I use to be able to.
> I drew this for you Unidragon
> View attachment 3572905


How really cool! Thanks for the thought! I have decided to wait for Ripley to crown and then I will top her at that point. I will be posting pictures later today that I have taken over a three day period of time to illustrate progressive growth. I think that when you see these pics you will understand more in depth why I am very concerned that I may probably run out of room in The Tron. Her diameter as of yesterday was 11.5 inches from leaf tip to leaf tip. My wife, the Uni in UniDragon, suggested starting the LST immediately to conserve space. I will make that final decision once my pics have been posted and I can get feedback and advice from fellow growers.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

Here are the pictures that I took over the last few days. These were taken on 12-27. I took a couple of pictures to illustrate my method of ventilation as well.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

Here are pictures taken on 12-28 just to show the progress of Ripley's growth.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

And here is what she looked like this morning. Today is the first day that I will have to feed her two days in a row despite increasing her growth nutes per the Dutch Pro feeding schedule.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

So, after reviewing my pics, do you feel that I may run out of room in The Tron? Is it time to LST her or wait for a couple of weeks, which was my original plan? Another question that I have is how critical is it to use a "finishing bulb"? I have read that after the veg and bloom stages of growing it is important to flush the plants thoroughly before harvest primarily by saturating the plant in water; but some use like Sledgehammer first and then water it excessively before harvest. During this stage I have read that a "finishing bulb" is used which has a kelvin of 10,000. Is this critical? I am having lots of problems finding a bulb of this kelvin that is small enough, 25 watts or less, to fit into The Tron. If it's critical to use, then I will adapt somehow but wanted to get opinions first. 

Thanks for any and all advice, good or bad.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2015)

Ripley looks perfect so just keep doing what your doing. Now would be a good time to flip to 12/12 if you haven't already. I would take away that little lite you have hanging over her. Its prob not doing much at this point. I would top her now. Flushing is done a week or 2 before harvest and I wouldn't even be thinking about that if I were you. You got a ways to go. I don't know what a finishing bulb is and never heard about that thing ever before.
Flushing for a week or 2 with reg tap water is just fine. By that time she has enough nutes stored for finishing up and some think it is best to flush all the nutes out of the plant completely before chopping.
Can you get a photo of the entire phototron so I can see how tall it is?
If she gets too tall then you can tie her down then .


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 31, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ripley looks perfect so just keep doing what your doing. Now would be a good time to flip to 12/12 if you haven't already. I would take away that little lite you have hanging over her. Its prob not doing much at this point. I would top her now. Flushing is done a week or 2 before harvest and I wouldn't even be thinking about that if I were you. You got a ways to go. I don't know what a finishing bulb is and never heard about that thing ever before.
> Flushing for a week or 2 with reg tap water is just fine. By that time she has enough nutes stored for finishing up and some think it is best to flush all the nutes out of the plant completely before chopping.
> Can you get a photo of the entire phototron so I can see how tall it is?
> If she gets too tall then you can tie her down then .


 Hey Doc, 
I tried to upload pics of Ripley earlier today and the RIU site was down. I just tried again and for some reason their system is not letting me upload pics, with or without my vpn so my guess is they still have some issues to work out. I will get pics up asap for your review. TwistedIdentities had a great idea for a finishing bulb which is to use a saltwater aquarium bulb, so I am on the hunt for one. According to the Dutch Pro schedule for Autos I am to start the flowering cycle in a week or so. My veg cycle has been 20/4 so when I flower I am planning on 18/6 and then it jumps back to 20/4 for awhile and then I don't remember. Anyway, Uni, my wife, found TWO PREFLOWERS LAST NIGHT...WOO-HOO! So I am right around the corner from flowering, just like the schedule indicated so I guess I will be successful at this grow! I am the only person that I know that can kill a plant like this. I've done it twice before. I was told that autos were virtually indestructible and I guess that is true based on the fact that Ripley is doing so well. Her overall height is now between 6.5"-7" and is still around 11.5" wide from leaf tip to leaf tip. 

On another note, not that it is any of my business, but did you ever pursue medical help for your mysterious bumps that moved from your neck to your armpit? I hope so and I really hope that all is well and your former doctor was mistaken and that there is nothing wrong at all. If it is in fact a cancerous tumor, consider hitting up doctors at M.D. Anderson Hospital in Houston. Last I heard they set the standards for cancer treatments. I realize that Houston is nowhere close to the Great Northwest but it may be worth a call to speak to a doctor there and get their feedback just to keep your doctor in check. I was born with Spina-Bifida and so consequently I spent the first third of my life in and out of hospitals. Over time, I have learned to NOT trust the first doctor that I deal with and like to double and triple check their work and advice. Bottom line is I hope all is well and wish the best for you and Mr. Trichomes as well. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry for the delay in posting these pics for you. These were taken on 12-30-15(?) if I saved these properly.


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 1, 2016)

These were taken yesterday morning. I will try to get current pics up later today; especially one that illustrates the size of the plant vs. the size of The Tron; like you requested . Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey Doc, 
I owe you a apology so I am reallytrulyvery sorry for defying your advice. You are correct, it is time for flowering! If you review the attached pics you will see not only hairs spitting out but a little nute lock as well. She still looks really perky and healthy otherwise, but the nute lock worries/bothers me. I know that it is all of the growing process but I freak out every time my plants show nute lockout from veg to bloom. I guess this is because this the stage that I have lost plants before. 
Anyway, I gave her a quart of Pur tap water ph'd to 5.8 just before I loaded these pics and after she drinks all of it up I will be flipping over to flowering! I have also attached a copy of the feeding schedule as well if you want to go through it. My lighting schedule is a little different than what is recommended on the schedule. Instead of vegging at 18 and 6 I vegged at 20 and 4. In essence, I am two hours off the schedule but the timing is relative; they recommend 18/6 for veg and I went 20/4.

So, I will let her drink up the water that I just gave her and then tie her down. Any suggestions? Based on the videos that I have seen all that those people have done is basically bend the plant over, tie a piece of string, fishing line or dental floss to the top, bend the plant over and then tie the other end to the base of the plant. In your opinion, do you feel that that would be sufficient or do you see other branches that I need to tie up/down as well?

On another note, Happy New Year to you and Mr. Trichomes! If you are hungover from last night, I would suggest a Red Bull, Monster or a Ephedrine, if you can get your hands on one, and then chase it with a Coke, Dr. Pepper or Mountain Dew. This method saved me over and over again when I was younger and drank on a daily basis. 

Hope all is well!


----------



## SmokeDoggy (Jan 1, 2016)

@Dr.Amber Trichome never knew what a phototron was but see lots of people imitating it with their own DIY setups - thanks for sharing.. Your pics show you have a ton of soul and really connect with your plants. I love that. I may have to hang a poster for my plants too. A friend plays music for his. And a guy in the hempy forums has a lizard living among his.. Gotta love getting in tune with Mother Earth!


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2016)

All the best for 2016 to DAT house.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2016)

happy fuckin new yeaR Friends and Fiends!!! hope its full of nothing but positive energy for all of you! 
all you beautiful people! 
all the best to you and your beautiful family DST! 

no worrys UniDragon, everything will be amazing. I had no idea your phototron was so short.
Its almost half the height as mine, so limiting veg is a must.
12/12 from seed or a week veg might be best in the future.
do all the tie ups and downs no problem at this point and everything will be awesome 
. Dental floss tie downs.  haha , I remember doing that!!
good times. just keep working on tying her up daily, as she explodes, There are no rules Uni, be creative and have fun.. what ever it takes .. twists and turns to keep her from burning on the lights. its all good!!
it will be loads of fun keeping her stuffed in there and the buds will be so freakin bursting tasty. I'm jealous.
wish I had what you do right now...

hello Smoke Doggy! thanks for stopping by! I appreciate your positive insights. really makes me happy hearing from you. Your awesome!
 its cool to reflect on the good times, bad times.. I have had my share.
I will love you all to the end! I don't care what the neighbors say.


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 3, 2016)

So, I flipped over to flowering for Ripley yesterday, smh. I switched out the bulbs, from a 6500k 23 watt cfl, to a 25 watt 2700k incandescent and then experimented with LST by counting the nodes, nine in total from top to bottom. I then bent her to a 90 degree angle and then left her that way without tying her down. I checked on her eight hours later and she RAISED UP AND THE LIGHT WAS LAYING ON TOP OF HER so she got burned. In a panic, I trimmed off all of the burned leaves and then lifted the light to 3" above the canopy. This morning, she seemed fine. So, I smoked a bowl of Triple OG and then got this wild hair to implement the Phototron pruning method: 

Any leaf that is on it's own branch that is 4" in length, cut the stem to 1/4" from the main stem. Any leaf that is 3" in length that is on a side branch cut the stem to 1/4" from the main stem. Any stem that is 4" in length cut it to 2".

I did this primarily because of lots of red to purple color that was building on the stems just below the nodes. I then fed her full power nutes for this week, the first week of flowering: 

1ml Dutch Pro Multi-Total
1ml Hormex (substituting for Take Root)
2.5 ml Dutch Pro Bloom A+B

Typically when I feed her there is somewhat of a runoff at the bottom of The Tron. After feeding her this morning, there was very little runoff at all.


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 3, 2016)

Here are the latest pics. Based on the growth overnight, I am projecting that she will get all kinds of preflowers and buds all over her.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2016)

I told you to remove that useless light hanging over her!
I told you not to remove any leaves!
you never listen to me and now removing those important fan leaves was a really bad idea.
and SHE got burnt from that stupid little light hanginv over her.
whats the point in me being here if you never listen to me?
you just cant leave her alone and now she really set back. Get her the fuck out of that tent and start another grow in the tent if you need something else to focus on.
I'm getting on a greyhound and leaving..


----------



## papapayne (Jan 3, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Here are the latest pics. Based on the growth overnight, I am projecting that she will get all kinds of preflowers and buds all over her.



It has been a LOOOOONG time since I have seen an incandescent light bulb in a grow....hopefully it will be even longer before I see another one. Take that bulb out of there, and put it in the trash!!! I wouldn't even recommend putting that bulb in a reading light


----------



## papapayne (Jan 3, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> So, I flipped over to flowering for Ripley yesterday, smh. I switched out the bulbs, from a 6500k 23 watt cfl, to a 25 watt 2700k incandescent and then experimented with LST by counting the nodes, nine in total from top to bottom. I then bent her to a 90 degree angle and then left her that way without tying her down. I checked on her eight hours later and she RAISED UP AND THE LIGHT WAS LAYING ON TOP OF HER so she got burned. In a panic, I trimmed off all of the burned leaves and then lifted the light to 3" above the canopy. This morning, she seemed fine. So, I smoked a bowl of Triple OG and then got this wild hair to implement the Phototron pruning method:
> 
> Any leaf that is on it's own branch that is 4" in length, cut the stem to 1/4" from the main stem. Any leaf that is 3" in length that is on a side branch cut the stem to 1/4" from the main stem. Any stem that is 4" in length cut it to 2".
> 
> ...


So...basically your burnt her up, then introduced a huge number of cuts for pathogens to enter, then removed the very thing the plants needs to recover from stress (Leaves), then upped the nutes to full power....? Might be time to smoke some indica stuff and just watch her from afar...ie on the couch. Doing way more harm then good.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 3, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I told you to remove that useless light hanging over her!
> I told you not to remove any leaves!
> you never listen to me and now removing those important fan leaves was a really bad idea.
> and SHE got burnt from that stupid little light hanginv over her.
> ...



Hey dat,

Hope new years was awesome, and wishing you and your family an awesome 2016. Its cold, wet, frozen, and nasty here at Payne Farms. 

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2016)

hey Papa! I missed you!!. Happy new Year to you as well. I hope it will be an amazing one for you. Wishing you and your family the BEST!!

I'm really looking forward to the new year. We have some really excitieng new plans!!!
Selling the house, moving back east, new career.
I wanted to see if you want some of my gear I need to get rid of before I move.
and I have tons of art for you as well. Some trippy painting and cool trippy drawings for Payne Farms!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 3, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey Papa! I missed you!!. Happy new Year to you as well. I hope it will be an amazing one for you. Wishing you and your family the BEST!!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the new year. We have some really excitieng new plans!!!
> Selling the house, moving back east, new career.
> ...


What all do you need to find a home for? Perhaps you and mr. dat could come out to cottage grove for a visit before you go? Definitely sounds like you guys are on the brink of some very fun times! Especially since it sounds like you are excited to live in San Fran! Was the new job helping pay for the move? San Fran is a pricey place for rentals, and living in general. Its always awesome starting a new chapter. I remember when I piled my dog and me into the truck n trailer and made my way north from sacramento ca. Was terrified, excited, and nervous all in one. Wondered if I was making the right call, and worried what it would be like to live in a new state where I literally had no friends or contacts for selling bud. Been up here 2 years though, and gotta say, am living the dream I had for myself. Got a good woman by my side, 5 acres of heaven, can do my indoor and outdoor runs, and hopefully will be buying a place next year. Hell, doing so well was able to have some of my cup spill over and provide a spot for doc and his family in their time of need. I guess what all that rambling was to say, life is a journey, and I hope your next segment of the trip is everything you are hoping for, and more. I am sure it will be different and even more exciting that you can even picture, And I would happily hang your art up here on payne farms! 

Sending much positive vibes, and good kharma your way my friend,

Stay free, stay high,

papa


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2016)

lol, papa your so sweet. I guess I need to catch you up on my crazy life.
things were a disaster in Cali. I was there for all about 2 weeks. I had some serious health problems, tried to take on a very stressful new job too soon after my surgery and ended up in the ER. I quit packe back up and moved back up to WA. where I am now. I could not take on that job in cali, what a huge mistake that was. wanting me to work 12 hour days 12 cancer patients a day with no lunch break.
It was a big wake up call in many ways. I been thinkin bout getting out of my field for a long time, been dragging it out thinkin switching jobs ..year after year with each new job , I couldn't find one that would be work for me, they all sucked the life out of me. Working with sick dying cancer patients day after fuckin day, year after fuckin year, not matter where I lived what new job I got, I thought It would be different but it never was. Always depressing, I just aint cut out for it, don't have that thick skin to do it... and now I'm broken and burnt to the point I will not return to that work ever again. So I'm selling my house, selling all my shit, moving to a place where I can afford a small apartment with cheap rent and find a minimal paying job to cover the bills . a job that wont stress me and ruin my health.
I got my loving husband supporting me and helping me through this so everything will fine.
Thanks for all the positive vibes. I'm so happy that things have really worked out so wonderfully for you. id like to visit before i leave the west coast and give you all my art. be a shame to just throw it in the dumpster. Thank you for helping out doc and his family! please send him my reguards.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow I guess I did miss a,bunch!!!! I'm sorry  seems rui has been being,so screwed up.


----------



## SmokeDoggy (Jan 3, 2016)

Damn Doc, wish you the best in your journey on your new life. I dream of doing the same (currently still grinding the silicon valley job) but as I get a bit older I will do the same as you and "retire" to a more sane lifestyle... Good luck and hope you continue to grow and post!

Care to add any help or info to my grow journal? https://www.rollitup.org/t/bagseed-hempy-led-scrog-grow.894627/ << looking for feedback..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2016)

haha,im tryin to sell my Phototron.lol. its like practically IMPOSSIBLE! lol
No one knows what the fuck it is.

I told one one guy its an alien invention that had been left behind by the aliens because they couldn't take it with them cuz they didn't have enough room on the space ship.

lmao I never really understood how absolutely ridiculous this growing machine was till trying to get it off my hands. 
man I just piled all sorts of grow gear up to dump.
all my lights, fans, waterfarm kits, speed controllers, extention cords, R/O water filter.
and so sick of hearing .. WHATS a PHOTORON? lol.
yall have fun now..!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2016)

This is it.. this is the end my beautiful friends. 
I got rid of the stealth bomber.
and boy was it a doozy. worthless piece of shit, only good for incubation.. that was about it.
Well, actually, I did grow some really high powered dank in it.
But I feel so lucky I got rid of it. Nobody new what the fuck it was. So I should thank my lucky stars that I was even able to get rid of it to an amazing incredible budtender. I hope he has better luck with it then I did.
So there it is folks.
I cant recommend this product to anyone.
Happy Trails.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 15, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is it.. this is the end my beautiful friends.
> I got rid of the stealth bomber.
> and boy was it a doozy. worthless piece of shit, only good for incubation.. that was about it.
> Well, actually, I did grow some really high powered dank in it.
> ...


your my hero !!!


----------

